#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-13
<vubuntor266> clear
<vubuntor266> hẻ
<vubuntor266> lần đầu xài a
<vubuntor266> làm seo cài dc gì nhit
<vubuntor266> install   : /home/USE/.compiz/plugins/libstatic.soinstall: cannot create regular file `/home/USE/.compiz/plugins/libstatic.so': Permission denied make: *** [install] Error 1
<vubuntor266> set 755 vẫn ko dc ah
<vubuntor266> lỗi đó là lỗi gì nhỉ
<C4NoC> plugin gì vậy?
<C4NoC> sao lại có make?
<vubuntor037> No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu.         Minh bi loi nay co ai chi minh voi. Thanks
<vubuntor037> No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu.    Khi cai minh bi loi nay co ai chi giup minh voi. Thanks
<vubuntor038> hu hu
<vubuntor038> ai chỉ em cách cấu hình proxy cho pigdin đi ạ
<voldermot248> .g configue pidgin connect thourgh proxy | vubuntor038
<bkphenny> voldermot248: http://superuser.com/questions/19032/configure-pidgin-with-office-proxy
<bksupybot> Title: windows - Configure Pidgin with office proxy - Super User (at superuser.com)
<vubuntor038> seo em cấu hình proxy theo Chome rồi
<vubuntor038> fireox vào dc mà pigdin van cứ ko là
<voldermot248> .g chat pigdin thourgh proxy
<bkphenny> voldermot248: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/496
<bksupybot> Title: #496 (Yahoo will not work through HTTP proxy which only allows 80 and 443) – Pidgin – Trac (at developer.pidgin.im)
<dungwd> có ai biết wordpress không?, giúp mình với
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> alo
<voldermot248> ?
<dungwd> cho hỏi về wordpress
<dungwd> muốn upload file và tài liệu lên
<dungwd> có plugin nào hay không,? Chỉ mình vơi
<voldermot248> chịu k0 biét vè server
<vubuntor214> Tôi đang định cài Ubuntu nhưng gặp lỗi này
<vubuntor214> Mount is denied NTFS volume is already opened
<vubuntor214> ai biết chỉ mình với
<voldermot248> néu làm tren blog tren wordpress thì nó chỉ cho up ảnh thui
<voldermot248> còn tren host thì chơi putty, filezilla
<voldermot248> ftp
<vubuntor214> Có ai biết về lỗi này ko: Mount is denied NTFS volume is already opened
<vubuntor214> Mình định cài Ubuntu nhưng bỏ đĩa vào nó báo vậy.
<dungwd> ý mình là thế này
<dungwd> mình có 1 webblog, mình có menu tên là tài liệu
<dungwd> trong menu tài liệu, sẽ có nhiều cat  và sub cat
<dungwd> khi mình upload file lên server vào các mục đó
<dungwd> thì nó sẽ hiện ra trên frondend
<voldermot248> chơi filezilla đi
<voldermot248> doc hướng dãn dùng filezilla
<voldermot248> chẹp chắc bản ubuntu đó k0 nhan. ntfs roi
<vubuntor147> hi, please help
<vubuntor147> i setup utunbu 10.10
<vubuntor147> but i can not use wifi
<vubuntor147> wifi ask pass default
<Maxvien> You should install wifi driver.
<vubuntor147> done it
<Maxvien> Do you use KDE?
<vubuntor147> i can see my wifi
<vubuntor147> kde? what does it mean?
<Maxvien> Do you use Kubuntu?
<vubuntor147> no, ubuntu 10.10
<_Tux_> ờ bạn nào người Việt
<_Tux_> cứ xài Tiếng Việt nhá
<_Tux_> ở đây toàn người VN =))
<Maxvien> :-D
 * _Tux_ mù anh ngữ
<vubuntor147> oh, cam on!
<_Tux_> Maxvien: vubuntor147 lol :))
<vubuntor147> cho minh hoi, minh da thay dc mang cua minh
<vubuntor147> va cai duoc wifi
<vubuntor147> nhung may van hoi pass default
<vubuntor147> minh kg biet nhap ra sao nua
<Maxvien> Ki vay?
<vubuntor147> mình cancel thi nó thoát ra khỏi wifi luôn
<Maxvien> Minh chua bao gio gap truong hop nay?
<vubuntor147> ok, huhuhu
<n2i> cho xin tiếng Việt đi mợ ơi
<voldermot248> dịnh chom wifi hả ?
 * voldermot248 chịu khong biét hack
<vubuntor139> Với Ubuntu 10.10 server Tôi có thể đặt lịch sao lưu (hàng ngày) một thư mục sang một ổ đĩa khác (NTFS) được hay không? Nếu được thì công lệnh như thế nào? thanks
<_Tux_> vubuntor139: được
<_Tux_> mount cái ntfs đó
<_Tux_> vào chỗ nào đó
<_Tux_> dùng shell scripts
<_Tux_> và crontab
<_Tux_> .g how to backup using shell script and crontab
<bkphenny> _Tux_: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/backup-shellscripts.html
<bksupybot> Title: Shell Scripts (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor139> thanks
<vubuntor160> hu hu
<vubuntor160> có ai ko ạ
<vubuntor160> giúp em lỗi này với ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor160: ?
<vubuntor160> install   : /home/USE/.compiz/plugins/libatlantis.soinstall: cannot create regular file `/home/USE/.compiz/plugins/libatlantis.so': Permission denied make: *** [install] Error 1
<anyoneofus> lại compiz ah? :|
<vubuntor160> em vào = brown file thì nó có hình cái khóa trên thư mục ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor160: lỗi permission kìa
<vubuntor160> dạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor160: bạn chạy lệnh gì?
<vubuntor160> mấy cái lênh này truocs kia chyaj tốt mà giờ ko chạy dc ah
<anyoneofus> sudo make install ah?
<vubuntor160> ./compiz-addons install all
<anyoneofus> thá»­ sudo xem ;)
<vubuntor160> ko dc
<vubuntor160> humg qua cũng dùng mấy lênh sudo khác
<anyoneofus> vẫn lỗi đấy chăng?
<vubuntor160> cung ko tác động lên file đó dc ạ
<anyoneofus> sudo rm -f ~/.compiz/plugins/*
<anyoneofus> thử lện đó xem thế nào ;))
<vubuntor160> oái
<vubuntor160> nếu thế mất hêt plugin ah
<vubuntor160> @.@
<vubuntor160> lênh set 777 thế nào ạ
<vubuntor160> em phát hiện ra là
<vubuntor160> nếu mà mới cài u thì chạy dc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor160: sudo chmod 777
<vubuntor160> cài them mấy thư nhung ko rõ là cái nào (có thể là compiz) thì lại ko chạy dc a
<anyoneofus> ko chạy được gì bạn?
<vubuntor160> chmod: missing operand after `777'
<vubuntor160> @.@
<vubuntor160> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2073
<bksupybot> Title: cài thêm rất nhiều hiệu ứng cho compiz! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor160> mấy lênh này chyaj dều cho cuungf 1 lỗi ah
<anyoneofus> vubuntor160: tất nhiên rồi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor160: lệnh chmod phải có tham số là thư mục hoặc file
<anyoneofus> nếu là thư mục thì thêm tham số -R
<vubuntor160> hic
<vubuntor160> em set 777 xong trong plugin có thêm các file lib rồi có nghĩ là ok phải ko nhỉ
<vubuntor160> set 777 cho toan mộ compiz là lệnh nào ấy nhỉ
<anyoneofus> toàn bộ gì bạn?
<excrypf> vubuntor160: sudo chmod a+rwx _path_
<nd-elec> chao ca nha
<anyoneofus> !hi nd-elec
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi nd-elec' not found
<anyoneofus> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<nd-elec> bun wa nhi
 * VuiVuiVui vui
<nd-elec> ak
<nd-elec> vao dang hoi noi ngoai le la bi
<nd-elec> cho em chem cai nha
<nd-elec> :-D
<VuiVuiVui> :-"
<vubuntor979> alo
<n2i> amen
<vubuntor979> máy mình 1gb ram 2gb swap , vậy mình muốn cân bằng giữa 2 cái , đặt thông số cho vm.swappiness như thế nào vậy :d
<RCua> kệ nó đấy
<vubuntor979> còn cái gì mà thiết lập DMI cho ổ cứng nữa
<RCua> kệ nó
<vubuntor979> mình để vm.swappiness = 5 k biết có sao không:D
<n2i> kệ nó luôn :-d
<vubuntor979> :(
<RCua> thiết lập mặc định là thiết lập cho cả triệu người dùng
<vubuntor979> vừa nghe nhạc vừa dùng pidgin , bật sound ở pidgin thì nghe nhạc nó cà giật cà giật :(
<RCua> tất nhiên nó phải được tối ưu sao cho đáp ứng được phần lớn nhu cầu số người đó
<RCua> vậy nên thiết lập mặc định nếu không trong trường hợp đặc biệt thì không nên sửa làm gì
<RCua> việc tối ưu còn phải phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố khác chứ không đơn giản chỉ là ram 1GB swap 2GB thì làm gì
<RCua> còn cái cà giật kia là do pulseaudio
<RCua> tắt sound của pidgin đi hoặc xem card có hỗ trợ những freq rate nào thì chỉnh pulseaudio lại cho phù hợp
<vubuntor979> tks a :D
<RCua> hmm
<RCua> out rồi há, chưa kịp trả lời
 * RCua bò đi
<vubuntor444> DTA chưa có hỗ trỡ FF 3.6.13 đúng k nhỉ @-)
<sonberry1> Nmao
<sonberry1> Nmap
<n2i> nmap mà viết nmao, tưởng lmao :-D
<nobawk`> :3
<vubuntor756> có anh chị nào ở đó ko?
<vubuntor756> em muốn hỗ trợ về cài đặt phần mềm trong ubuntu
<vubuntor756> E ko cài dc phần mềm
<vubuntor756> nó báo The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<n2i> sao không cài được?
<n2i> nó nói thêm gì nữa không? :))
<vubuntor756> E ko biết
<nd-elec> cac bac em hoi cai
<nd-elec> cai
<vubuntor756> em vào phần ubuntu software centure
<nd-elec> pidgin
<nd-elec> lam sao de coi webcame
<vubuntor756> muốn cài phần mềm j thì tìm và cài
<nd-elec> cua nguoi khac
<vubuntor756> nhg nó báo The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<n2i> pidgin hình như webcam chưa ổn thì phải
<n2i> đặc biệt là wc của yahoo
<nd-elec> vay ah
<nd-elec> ah
<vubuntor756> bác có biết vụ này ko
<n2i> vubuntor756: nó có đòi password không?
<vubuntor756> có ạ
<vubuntor756> em nhập pass bình thường
<vubuntor756> đến phần in progress
<nd-elec> hjh
<nd-elec> cua ban
<vubuntor756> thì nó cứ ở đó
<n2i> vào terminal cài bằng apt-get thử xem nó báo thế nào?
<vubuntor756> sao thế anh
<nd-elec> loi package
<vubuntor756> phải dùng lệnh ạ
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> thử thôi mà, xem mặt mũi nó ra sao
<vubuntor756> là ntn ạ?anh nói rõ giúp em đc ko
<nd-elec> loi package
<n2i> sudo apt-get install geany chẳng hạn
<vubuntor756> là bộ cài của em nó bị lỗi hay sao ạ
<n2i> rồi xem nó phun ra cái gì, báo lỗi ra sao
<nd-elec> um
<n2i> có thể
<vubuntor756> vâng
<nd-elec> chinh axc
<vubuntor756> bác chờ em tí
<nd-elec> co ma cai bang niem tin
<n2i> nhưng phải biết nó bệnh gì đã chứ
<n2i> làm trong terminal là để lấy info thôi
<vubuntor756> nó vẫn bt
<vubuntor756> đang down phần mềm về
<vubuntor756> 10s nữa
<vubuntor756> :d
<nd-elec> ui
<nd-elec> vay la sao dau
<nd-elec> the ma
<n2i> nd-elec: unikey đê
<nd-elec> vao update manager di
<nd-elec> dam bao bi loi
<vubuntor756> khoan đã bác ạ
<nd-elec> :-D
<vubuntor756> nó có cái j đó lạ lạ
<vubuntor756> nó hiện cái bảng j ấy
<n2i> nói thế thánh vật
<vubuntor756> bác vừa cho em cài cái j lên thế
<n2i> trông thế nào?
<n2i> geany
<n2i> trình soạn thảo text thôi mà
<vubuntor756> nó hiện ra  Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐  │                                                                           │   │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                          │                                                                               │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE                
<n2i> dừng paste vào đây
<nobawk`> :3'
<n2i> }paste
<vubuntor756> thế làm thế nào ạ
<Nam_Son> :D
<n2i> bot đâu rồi?
<Nam_Son> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n2i> uhm
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor756> ???
<vubuntor756> hi
<n2i> đó, paste vào trang đó rồi send link qua cho dễ nhìn
<vubuntor756> vâng.em mới nên ko biết
<nd-elec> ui
<vubuntor756> bác thấy chưa
<nd-elec> lam gi la the
<vubuntor756> em paste rồi
<Nam_Son> n2i:  mooi gio nay da uon ngu ro chan
<nd-elec> chang hieu gi hit
<Nam_Son> vubuntor756: paste roi dua link qua day
<n2i> cho xin cái links đã paste coi thế nào
<vubuntor756> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543034/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor756> đây ạ
<vubuntor756> :d
<n2i> nếu không thì remove gói ttf-msfont gì đó đi thử
<vubuntor756> em cài phân mềm nào cũng bị lỗi
<vubuntor756> hic
<vubuntor756> ko cài đc cái j hêt
<Nam_Son> vubuntor756: ban chup hinh lai
<n2i> mở synaptic ra, chọn status xem cái mục brocken có gói nào nằm trong không?
<Nam_Son> roi up len www,imgur.com
<n2i> hỏng một cái là hỏng hết
<Nam_Son> www.ingur.com xem de biet duoc ma fix
<vubuntor756> em cài phân mềm nào cũng ko đc
<vubuntor756> hic
<Nam_Son> n2i: gio nay cai unikey ko go duoc tieng viet nan
<n2i> ê ....cái trên nó đòi agree à?mớ font ms sao lại tòi ra vụ này nhỉ
<n2i> Nam_Son: Làm gì khổ sở thế?
<vubuntor756> bác ơi.em cũng ko vào đc synaptic nữa
<vubuntor756> hic
<n2i> sao thế?
<Nam_Son> n2i: tra biet ko biet sao tu nhien go ko duoc
<vubuntor756> nó báo lỗi luôn
<n2i> nhấp vào nó, đánh pass nếu cần
<n2i> nó báo gì?
<vubuntor756> có pass rồi
<Nam_Son> n2i: co the 1 tien trinh cai dat dang chay ngam do ma
<vubuntor756> nó hiện thông báo lỗi
<n2i> có thể
<vubuntor756> Unable to get exclusive lock
<Nam_Son> n2i: sao the nhi sao unikey no danh tieng viet ko  duoc nhi
<vubuntor756> quản lí ứng dụng trong ubuntu khó quá nhỉ
<vubuntor756> hic
<n2i> ủa, có thằng nào đang mở à?
<n2i> khó zề đâu
<n2i> tại không đọc !bg
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor756> mà máy của em tắt bị lỗi,restart cũng lỗi.hic
<Nam_Son> =-Obuon ngu qua di
<n2i> lỗi gì thì nó báo cả chớ?
<vubuntor756> thanks bác,em cố tìm hiểu
<vubuntor756> hic
<vubuntor756> ko báo j.chỉ là ko tắt hẳn máy.hic
<vubuntor756> màn hình đen xì.ko j cả
<n2i> restart lại rồi mở synaptic xem thế nào
<nobawk`> :3
<vubuntor756> hic
<n2i> alt+atrl+f1 sau đó ấn alt+ctrl+del để reboot
<vubuntor756> em restart  lần nào cũng lỗi
<vubuntor756> hic
<n2i> nobawk reconfigure các gói là lệnh nào nhở? khi một gói bị lỗi ấy
<n2i> cần cấu hình lại í
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TQX_kc0rbcI/AAAAAAAAALc/RgVZp9GnVzs/1.png ồh lippo :o
<n2i> na ná thế này, mờ ko nhớ nữa dpkg-reconfigure -a
<n2i> t8ax: win hở?
<t8ax> ờ :))
<t8ax> giờ U giống 1 đống bầy nhầy quá, ko dám dùng nữa :(
<n2i> thảo nào trông xấu xấu, bạc phếch như chết nước ;)
<t8ax> fắc
<n2i> :))
<n2i> theme của thằng kia xấu quá, kiểu iphone hở?
<t8ax> giề
<t8ax> của thằng nào
<t8ax> hình chụp desktop con đấy thím
<n2i> disby zề zề đó..
<vubuntor756> mấy cái desktop này lấy ở đâu thế các bác
<n2i> tên dirty có phải dễ nhớ hơn không?
<vubuntor468> có cách nào để cài kde 3.5 lên ubuntu 10.10 k  vậy :D
<t8ax> có mỗi 2 kiểu
<n2i> vubuntor468: trong synaptic không có à?
<t8ax> kiểu thứ 2 là mặc định WIn 7 =))
<n2i> nản nhỉ
<vubuntor468> :| synaptic mò thì thấy , nhưng k biết nên cài những gói nào
<vubuntor756> hi
<n2i> cài hẳn mớ kubuntu-desktop cho máu
<vubuntor468> sặc
<vubuntor468> kubuntu nó chạy vào kde 4
<t8ax> giờ đi đâu down Ubuntu 10.04 nhỉ
<vubuntor468> máy mình chạy kde 4 cà giật
<n2i> releases.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor468> trang chủ của ubuntu đó :D
<t8ax> khác gì 10.10 ko?
<n2i> vubuntor468: trong synaptic không có 3.5?
<vubuntor468> bản LTS
<vubuntor468> @@! k biết tìm gói nào nữa
<n2i> add các repo có kde ver thấp hơn mà cài thử
<n2i> không thì tự biên dịch mờ cài
<n2i> nghe đã vật ngửa
<t8ax> thím n2i đắt sô quá..
<n2i> ờ...mẫy hôm nay đói, kiếm tí ấy mà :-D
<vubuntor468> tự biên dịch thì k nổi rồi :D
<vubuntor468> ồ
<vubuntor468> bản 8.10 vẫn kde 3.5 đúng k nhỉ
<vubuntor468> ai có repo của 8.10 cho em xin đi :d
<t8ax> n2i 10.04 khác ếu gì 10.10 ko?
<Nam_Son> t8ax: sao ko  khác!
<n2i> khác ...cái tên đó, thế còn hỏi :))
<vubuntor468> 1 cai LTS 1 cái thường :d
<t8ax> thế là khác à?
<t8ax> khác thì ếu dùng
<Nam_Son> .g sự khác biệt giửa ubuntu 10.04 và 10.10
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=8520
<t8ax> tưởng giống thì cũng ko dùng =))
<bksupybot> Title: Sự khác nhau giữa /var/lib/vz/root và /var/lib/vz/private??? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> vãi chưởng con bot
<vubuntor468> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu nè , khác mấy ver của các gói
<n2i> vãi đái ai vừa hỏi bot
<t8ax> nghe các cao thủ đồn là 04 lúc nào cũng ngon hơn 10
<n2i> bậy bạ
<n2i> 10.04 LTS nên chắc cũng khá ngon
<Nam_Son> :P04 ổn định hơn 10 thì đúng
<Nam_Son> nhưng nếu ngon hơn thì chưa chắc đúng
<t8ax> mà có khác gì nhiều ko nhỉ?
<n2i> với cả nó ra lâu òi thì có gì nó cũng fix rồi
<vubuntor468> LTS mà
<n2i> khác phiên bản
<vubuntor468> LTS xài cho mấy bác lười update á
<vubuntor468> :))
<t8ax> để lát thử..
<t8ax> híc..
<n2i> mớ giao diện, tiện ích...
<Nam_Son> vubuntor468: bản nào chả phải update
<vubuntor468> xài cho những người yêu sự ổn định =p~
<n2i> còn bên trong thì không đủ trình phán
<t8ax> chứ giờ dùng 10.10 coi như tra tấn cái máy =))
 * n2i LTS này
<vubuntor468> 10.10 nè
<vubuntor468> :d
<vubuntor468> cái ibus nó có tự chuyển
<vubuntor468> nên gõ như windows
<vubuntor468> khỏe ^_^
<Nam_Son> vubuntor468: ổn định giề thử xài 9.10 xem coi có ổn định hơn 10.04 ko biết liền
<n2i> Nam_Son:  sao không?
<n2i> Thấy ổn cả!
<vubuntor468> 9.10 máy mình xài k ổn :-s
<Nam_Son> n2i: chủ yếu là thơi gian thôi
<t8ax> ê mấy thím
<t8ax> giờ là tôi hỏi mấy thím
<n2i> vkl, làm gì mờ không ổn?
<t8ax> mấy thím đi cãi nhau àh
<Nam_Son> bản 10.10 khoản 6 tháng nửa là ok rồi
<vubuntor468> 8.10 9.04 9.10 cài vào chạy k ổn :(
<n2i> đâu có, bàn luận mờ
<Nam_Son> vubuntor468: ko ổn vụ gì
<t8ax> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs696.snc4/63636_183915031623807_100000159341699_724277_2301640_n.jpg
<n2i> chưa đầy 6 tháng nữa lên 11.04 òi
<t8ax> đố biết ai là t8ax :>
<vubuntor468> chạy máy cái chương trình nó chầm chậm .v.v
<n2i> lại đú upgrade cho coi
<Nam_Son> :Pbây giờ có bản 11.4 alpha rồi đó
<vubuntor561> em restart roi
<n2i> biết ngay cái thằng béo nhất ấy
<vubuntor561> vao synaptic
<t8ax> sai
<vubuntor468> co ai chạy 11.4 alpha k :D
<vubuntor561> van ko dc bac aj'
<Nam_Son> n2i: xài 11.04 đi rồi chia sẻ kinh  nghiệm với anh em
<t8ax> thằng nào đẹp trai nhất ;)
<n2i> Nam_Son: alpha thì sao?
<n2i> vubuntor561: nó nói gì không?
 * Nam_Son ai dại gì mà chơi bản alpha=))
<vubuntor468> test lỗi :D
<vubuntor468> =))
<Nam_Son> vubuntor468: thôi ko dám=))
<n2i> t8ax: thằng gà rù gật gù mắt tù mù ấy hả?
<n2i> ;)0
<t8ax> đệt
<t8ax> thằng đấy mà bảo đẹp trai à :-s
<Nam_Son> n2i: cái vụ này gặp 3 4 lần rồi tôi pó tay thử thím xử được ko đặng học luôn=))
<n2i> vụ zề?
<t8ax> thấy ai xì tin + đẹp trai + nổi bật nhất ;;)
<n2i> ai bảo đẹp trai?
<n2i> vkl
<Nam_Son> n2i: vụ cài đặt chương trình bị lock
<vubuntor468> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-kde-3.5.9/ muốn add cái repo này vào làm ntn vậy :(
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /kubuntu-kde-3.5.9 (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<Nam_Son> ko vào synaptic được:)
<n2i> à, nhận ra rồi, con đen đen thâm thâm nheo nheo đó hả? :))
<Nam_Son> :-[ko xài kubuntu hẻm  biết
<t8ax> ợ
<vubuntor468> muốn cài kde 3.5 vào làm sao đây :((
<n2i> add vào
<t8ax> thôi đi tắm
<n2i> thôi, nói đùa lắm rồi
<n2i> thằng áo hồng kiểu..pê đê đó phải không? :))
<t8ax> lol
<n2i> haha
 * Nam_Son thôi đi ngủ buồn ngủ quá đặng tối làm cú mèo haha
<vubuntor468> :|
<t8ax> tắm mát mẻ lát chiến UT
<t8ax> fsck n2i, chú cẩn thận đấy, dám nói anh pede àh :-w
<n2i> hehe
<n2i> nhìn là biết :))
<vubuntor468> mò mò
<vubuntor468> @-)
 * Nam_Son thông báo thái giám cuối cùng ở đất đồng nai chính là t8ax
<t8ax> kệ
<t8ax> ít ra đã biết mùi đời =))
<Nam_Son> :-/
<n2i> bắt đầu lên mặt :))
 * Nam_Son thôi vọt lẹ ko thoi t8ax phản pháo là chết
<t8ax> lát 9h UT nha mấy thím
<vubuntor468> UT là gì vậy
<Nam_Son> :Pngủ đây ko muốn làm cho đồng đội thua nửa hee
 * Nam_Son mãnh xà nhập động
<Nam_Son> }bye
<t8ax> chơi đi
<t8ax> bác ko chơi
<t8ax> lấy đâu ra bao cát cho anh em dợt
<t8ax> =))
 * Nam_Son đạp t8ax bao cát nè
<vubuntor468> huhu
<vubuntor479> @-)
<n2i> ?
<vubuntor479> làm sao để cài kde 3.5.10 lên ubuntu 10.10 đây @@!
<n2i> .g kde 3.5  on 10.10
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.linuxinet.com/free-linux-software/kde-3-vs-kde-4.html
<bksupybot> Title: KDE 3 Vs KDE 4 | All about linux @ Linuxinet.Com (at www.linuxinet.com)
<n2i> .g install kde 3.5 on ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> n2i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1638121
<bksupybot> Title: Help a noob with KDE 3.3 Install - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
 * n2i ếu ưa gì kde :-D
<vubuntor479> :( sao zị
<vubuntor479> mình cũng có ưa đâu
<vubuntor479> cài cho biết
<vubuntor479> kde crash tùm lum
<vubuntor479> :d
<n2i> nặng thấy mồ
<vubuntor479> 3.5 nhẹ hơn 4 nhiều mà
<vubuntor479> :D
<n2i> nhưng vẫn nặng hơn gnome
<vubuntor479> hôm qua cài fedora 14
<vubuntor479> bản live cd gnome chả hiểu cái natilus crash tá lã
<vubuntor479> chạy 1 chút là crash @@!
 * n2i lại ok cả
<vubuntor479> à , muốn xem TV hay nghe radio online trong ubuntu cần cài soft gì nhỉ :D
<n2i> lấy file stream về vứt vào cho vlc mà nghe radio
<n2i> TV cũng được
<vubuntor479> ồ
<vubuntor479> tks
<n2i> có một thằng nữa quên tên òi
<n2i> xem được nhiều kênh lắm, toàn kênh tây :-D
<vubuntor479> @@!
<vubuntor479> radeon TV chạy đc mỗi trên windows trên nền net frame work
<n2i> mà chất lượng cũng tàng tàng youtube thôi, với mạng miềng thì không giám đòi nhiều
<n2i> từ từ..
<n2i> totem cũng xem kênh bbc được mừ
<n2i> Zapping TV viewer hay sao á
<vubuntor479> để tải thử
<n2i> nhầm hàng, không phải òi
<vubuntor479> :(
<n2i> có nó xem mấy kênh sport cũng đỡ K+ K- thì phải :-D
<vubuntor479> :o
<vubuntor479> DTA hình như chưa có bản cho FF 3.6.13 đúng k nhỉ
<vubuntor479> mình cài hoài k đc ~~
<n2i> lên xem trên trang addon của nó ấy
<vubuntor479> ồ đc rồi :D
<vubuntor479> mọi hôm cài đến phần tải nó bị lỗi
<t8ax> UT đê
<quynguyen> mình tải testdisk-6.11.3.tar.bz2 từ http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk nhưng không biết cách cài, bạn nào hướng dẫn dùm với
<bksupybot> Title: TestDisk - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<n2i> trong synap có màtic
<n2i> synaptic
<quynguyen> nó có phục hồi dữ liệu ổ đĩa ext4 không nhỉ
<_Tux_> quynguyen: hên xui :)
<n2i> chắc cõ
<n2i> tốt mờ
 * _Tux_ nói chung là cứ chuẩn bị tinh thần cho trường hợp xấu nhất
<n2i> cái usb của mình nhìn như chết mà vẫn copy vân sơn ra desktop xem được kìa, mỗi tội là fat32
<quynguyen> trong Software center nó chỉ có ext2 với ext3 à
<quynguyen> cài xong rồi chạy ntn nhỉ
<n2i> không gui thì chạy trong terminal
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu-vn khôi phục dữ liệu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=436
<bksupybot> Title: [TUT]Data Recovery - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<quynguyen> cài xong không thấy nó ở đâu hết
<_Tux_> quynguyen: terminal
<_Tux_> chạy dòng lệnh thoai
<quynguyen> eo
<quynguyen> mình ngại dòng lệnh lắm lắm
<Nam_Son> :-Dngại cũng phải học
<_Tux_> quynguyen: ngại thì thôi
<_Tux_> :)
<quynguyen> :D
<quynguyen> để cứu mớ dữ liệu
<quynguyen> phải côs thôi
<t8ax> ngại thôi format sạch đê
<t8ax> cho gọn :)
 * Nam_Son đạp t8ax toàn xúi dại
<quynguyen> rồi chạy dc testdisk rồi
<n2i> chạy với sudo nhé
<t8ax> gõ sudo -rm / thì fải
<quynguyen> ok
<quynguyen> để mình tìm cachs  dùng testdisk trên mạng
<n2i> bớ làng nước, giết người ... :)) nhưng hụt òi
<t8ax> :(
<Nam_Son> n2i: ai giết người thế
<n2i> thay rm = rf
<_Tux_> rm -rf =))
<t8ax> ai nhớ lệnh đâu :(
<t8ax> nhớ mang máng rờ mờ rờ má gì đấy
<Nam_Son> t8ax: ác nghê sudo rm -rf / xóa hết cái root còn gì?
<n2i> :))
<t8ax> ai bảo
<t8ax> lệnh ấy là back up
<t8ax> vào thùng rác ấy chứ
<_Tux_> t8ax: lệnh đó cũng bình thường
<_Tux_> vì như ubuntu alias mẹ đi rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda
<n2i> -f thì gì mà thùng rác nữa
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> t8ax: thử cái đó coi
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> nâu
<t8ax> ghét lệnh =))
<vubuntor427> mấy pro cho mình hỏi ubuntu có soft recovery file ko?
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-14
<vubuntor417> alô
<vubuntor417> sao em vào phần tùy chỉnh âm thanh nó k vào đc :(
<Nam_Son> vubuntor417: cụ thể như thế nào bạn vào ko được có thông báo lỗi gì không
<vubuntor417> nó trơ luôn a
<Nam_Son> vubuntor417: treo à
<vubuntor417> vâng
<vubuntor417> nhấn vào nó k hiện lên cái gì cả
<Nam_Son> vubuntor417: mới cài U à
<vubuntor417> vâng
<vubuntor417> vừa cài lại hồi sáng nay
<Nam_Son> vubuntor417: system->preferences->sound thá»­ xem
<Nam_Son> vubuntor417: ok chÆ°a?
<vubuntor417> không tìm thấy a ơi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor417: ở đó chứ đâu mà ko thấy coi chừng nó cuộn ở dưới đấy
<vubuntor417> để chuyển sang tiếng anh đã
<vubuntor417> :D
<Nam_Son> vubuntor417: ặc
<vubuntor269> van khong thay a
<Nam_Son> vubuntor269: ở đó chứ đâu:(
<vubuntor269> bên a có teamviewer k :|
<Nam_Son> vubuntor269: ko
<Nam_Son> vubuntor269: U mà cài teamviewer làm giề
<Nam_Son> vubuntor269: có chế độ remote desktop mà
<vubuntor269> e gỡ rồi :-s
 * Nam_Son vậy thì chịu có thể bạn gỡ cái sound luôn rồi:D
<vubuntor269> @@!
<vubuntor269> à thấy rồi :D
<Nam_Son> vubuntor269: ok chưa ko chịu xem kỷ đã la làng@@
<vubuntor269> oke :D
<vubuntor269> lỡ tay
<vubuntor269> muốn chỉnh cho compiz nó hoạt động nhẹ nhàng và mượt làm thế nào nhỉ
<Nam_Son> .g compiz
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.compiz.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Compiz Home (at www.compiz.org)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor269: tự mò đi tớ ko dùng compiz nhiều nên chịu
<nobawk`> bỏ mấy cái hiệu ứng đi
<nobawk`> mà nói chung muốn đẹp thì khải đầu tư phần cứng khoẻ
<nobawk`> yếu thì vất compiz đi cũng đc
<Nam_Son> http://gitweb.compiz.org/
<bksupybot> Title: gitweb.compiz.org Git (at gitweb.compiz.org)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor269: máy tôi xài compiz nhiều quá là như cục gạch
<vubuntor269> ~~
<nobawk`> lolz
<Nam_Son> vubuntor269: chỉnh compiz là normal là ok rồi
<Nam_Son> nobawk`:"lolz" nghĩa là gì thế?
<vubuntor631> tắt luôn cái compiz rồi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: để normal thôi tắt chi! Tắt luôn là y như cục gạch thiệt đó=))
<Nam_Son> nobawk`: có chương trình nào chỉnh độ phân giải màn hình trong Ubuntu ko?
<vubuntor631> :|
<nobawk`> có sẵn rồi mà
<vubuntor631> system => preference => monitor
<vubuntor631> xài Nvidia thì
<vubuntor631> system => administrator => nvidia X server settings
<Nam_Son> :-/hj tại suy nghỉ sâu xa:D
<vubuntor631> hôm wa mò mò sang lubuntu + compiz
<vubuntor631> rồi sau đó mất luôn cái thanh đầu tiên
<vubuntor631> ...
<nobawk`> ờ há
<n2i> thanh panel đó hả pa?
<nobawk`> card nvidia + ram to
<vubuntor631> um
<nobawk`> thì chạy compiz đi :3
<vubuntor631> card lởm
<vubuntor631> 7300 gs
<vubuntor631> :(
<nobawk`> 7300 gs cũng là ngon rồi
<nobawk`> :3
<nobawk`> chắc là chạy phe phé
<n2i> còn hơn in teo :(
<vubuntor631> ram có 1 gb
<vubuntor631> :(
<Nam_Son> Lubuntu chuyên để cài cho máy cực yếu mà
<nobawk`> đầu tư thêm thanh 2G nữa
<vubuntor631> yếu , nên tưởng nó nhẹ
<vubuntor631> ~~
<Nam_Son> n2i: intel cũng ok chứ bộ
<nobawk`> vubuntor631: lubuntu + compiz cũng đc
<vubuntor631> mò mò sao nó ngủm luôn , k biết khắc phục => cài lại
<nobawk`> cài lại làm cai gì
<vubuntor631> :|
<nobawk`> chạy cái lxpannel
<nobawk`> nếu xoá đi rồi thì add lại
<nobawk`> hoặc xoá trong ~/.config đi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: tại nó bỏ 1 số phần mềm thôi bạn cài đầy đủ trở lại thì cũng vào đó thôi=))
<vubuntor631> nó bay luôn cái lubuntu-desktop
<n2i> theo kinh nghiệm là Linux thì không cần cài lại!
<vubuntor631> còn mỗi lxde
<vubuntor631> @-)
<nobawk`> vubuntor631: gỡ ra rồi thì (:|
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: cái panel ở phía trên đó hả
<vubuntor631> k
<nobawk`> vất lubuntu destkop đi cũng chả sao
<Nam_Son> chứ cái gì
<vubuntor631> cái title bar
<vubuntor631> :-s
<nobawk`> còn lxde là ngon rồi hố hố
<nobawk`> title bar hả
<vubuntor631> lúc chạy compiz nó mất
<vubuntor631> @@!
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: ùa
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: alt+F2
<nobawk`> vubuntor631: ờ há, thế chắc vào compiz chỉnh lại
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: nhập vào compiz là xong=))
<nobawk`> bỏ cái openbox đi :3
<vubuntor631> :(
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: máy của bồ vậy xài U chứ ai lại xài LU
<vubuntor631> lúc đầu định hỏi cách cài kde 3.5 vào
<vubuntor631> ~~
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: hay xài KU đi cho nó đẹp khỏi phải mò compiz=))
<nobawk`> vất đi
 * Nam_Son hix cái nhà trọ kế bên đang sửa chửa ồn quá làm bực cả mình:(
<nobawk`> dùng lxde là đẹp ròi
<nobawk`> tính năng cũng chả thiếu
<nobawk`> mà nhẹ thì vô đối :3
<vubuntor631> :( Kubuntu máy mình để chạy k nổi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: sao ko nổi
<nobawk`> +1 lxde
<Nam_Son> máy tớ dual core 1.73
<vubuntor631> chạy k nổi kde 4
<Nam_Son> ram 1G
<nobawk`> kubuntu chÆ°a mature
<vubuntor631> máy mình dell gx280
<Nam_Son> vẫn chạy ầm ầm nhưng ko thích KU nên ko xài
<nobawk`> mình cài kde 4.5 vào
<vubuntor631> cpu p4 3.4ghz
<Nam_Son> card  đồ họa lõm
<nobawk`> gỡ plasma với kwin ra
<nobawk`> -> chả còn cái mẹ gì -> cho nó phắn :3
<Nam_Son> 9200 Express
<vubuntor631> ở trên chỗ làm việc
<vubuntor631> có cái máy
<vubuntor631> ati hd4200 =p~
<vubuntor631> onboard
<Nam_Son> nobawk`: làm sao cài lxde
<nobawk`> sudo apt-get insall lubuntu-desktop?
<vubuntor631> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop :-"
<Nam_Son> nobawk`: thế thay đổi gnome à
<nobawk`> :3
<nobawk`> nó vẫn còn đó :3
<Nam_Son> nobawk`: cài vào rồi làm sao chuyển từ gnome sang lxde?
<vubuntor631> log out
<vubuntor631> session => lubuntu
<vubuntor631> :D
<nobawk`> :3
<Nam_Son> :-[ồ
<nobawk`> nhưng mà dùng mấy cái application mặc định vẫn là gnome thôi
<Nam_Son> để test thử nếu ok thì xài^^
<vubuntor631> trong lúc cài nó cho chọn
<nobawk`> ngon hơn là vất luôn cái gnome đi
<nobawk`> càilxde vào
<vubuntor631> lxdm hay kdm
<vubuntor631> nhầm
<vubuntor631> gdm
<nobawk`> thế mới gọi là nhẹ :3
<vubuntor631> lubuntu với xubuntu xài k đã = ubuntu
<vubuntor631> :D
 * nobawk` thấy đã hơn hố hố
 * Nam_Son định hỏi chương trình có chạy ok trên lxde ko nhưng thôi để test biết liền:D
<vubuntor631> :|
<vubuntor631> firefox
<vubuntor631> :D
<nobawk`> đang dùng lxde nè
<vubuntor631> ~~
<nobawk`> ngon lành cành đào, mà nhẹ
<vubuntor631> xài gnome quen rồi
 * Nam_Son làm sao để cập nhật cái IE trong wine nhỉ
<nobawk`> mặc dù máy cũng chẳng yếu :))
<vubuntor631> chuyển sang cái khác thấy là lạ
<nobawk`> vubuntor631: firefox làm sao?
<Nam_Son> bây giờ mà nó vẫn còn xài IE 6
<Nam_Son> vãi chưởng
<vubuntor631> k sao ~~
<nobawk`> cờ lích vào chỗ download ko đc hả?
<vubuntor631> cài vi..box
<vubuntor631> cài wxp
<vubuntor631> cài ie 8
<vubuntor631> :))
<nobawk`> hờ hờ
 * nobawk` bò đi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor631: vãi chưởng@@
<Nam_Son> vậy thì nói làm giề
<vubuntor631> ~~
<Nam_Son> chủ yếu cập nhật IE đặng test web thôi
<Nam_Son> mà phải cài máy ảo win nản@@
<vubuntor631> :D
<vubuntor039> rớt mạng hòai zị trời
<vubuntor039> ~~
<Nam_Son> vubuntor039: kiếm đạp nhà cung cấp mạng ý=))
<vubuntor039> :( k những rớt mạng
<vubuntor039> mà thay cả đt bàn gọi k đc
<Nam_Son> vubuntor039: bác đang sống ở trên núi
<vubuntor039> @@! tp.hcm tân phú
<vubuntor039> bữa kiu nhân viên xuống làm
<vubuntor039> chạy đc 1 tháng
<vubuntor039> bị
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor039> @!
<vubuntor039> @@!
<vubuntor039> buổi tối đỡ hơn
<vubuntor039> buổi sáng thì bị triền miên
<Nam_Son> vubuntor039: hehe thế thì pó tay
<Nam_Son> n2i: chào buổi sáng thím n2i
<vubuntor039> mấy pác có ai chơi counter strike trên wine k
<Nam_Son> :-/ko biết
 * Nam_Son nhưng qua 1 thời gian sử dụng wine thì cảm thấy wine lỏm quá@@
<vubuntor039> tải dần dần tý mất mạng có gì mà giải trí :D
<vubuntor039> cross over X
<vubuntor039> :-??
<n2i> máy yếu, ko đú
<vubuntor039> hồi đó đọc echip có cái xandross
<vubuntor039> cài thử
<vubuntor039> có crossover trong đó luôn
<vubuntor941> chao cac anh chi
<vubuntor941> em moi cai dat ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor941> nhung khi khoi dong lai chi vao duoc dong lenh
<vubuntor941> em muon chuyen sang che do do hoa
<vubuntor941> thi lam the nao
<vubuntor941> nho cac anh chi huong dan giup
<vubuntor941> alo
<vubuntor941> co ai giup em ko
<vubuntor941> vay
<n2i> cài kiểu nào vậy?
<n2i> máy có gì đặc biệt không? về phần cứng ấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor941: cài kiểu nào ? Wubi hay từ CD ?
<_Tux_> và bản Desktop hay bản Server ?
<samaclacda> tét opera chat phat'
 * _5tk is away.
<vubuntor790> Chao
<vubuntor790> co ai giup toi ve he dieu hanh ubuntu ko
<vubuntor790> help me
<vubuntor790> cac ban oi
<vubuntor790> ai ranh gup toi voi
<codai2810> vubuntor790: phải nói cần gì thì người khác mới giúp nổi chứ
<vubuntor790> toi co file cai dat tar.gz
<vubuntor790> ko biet bien dich
<vubuntor790> ban co the bien dich gium ko
<vubuntor790> dung teamviewer ay
<vubuntor790> ban gi do oi
<n2i> có readme trong đó rồi
<n2i> đọc đi rồi làm theo
<vubuntor790> minh moi sai ubuntu
<cphoa> oaoaoaoaoa
<vubuntor790> nen ko biet ba vu nay
<vubuntor790> ban nao lam gium minh 1 lan thoi
<cphoa> đọc gì thế anh n2i
<cphoa> n2i, ác nhĩ kêu đọc cái log đó tới năm nào
<n2i> tìm file README ấy
<n2i> nó có hướng dẫn đó
<cphoa> =))
<vubuntor790> minh hieu minh chet lien
<n2i> trên google có hướng dẫn cách cài phần mềm trên U, cả việc cài từ source nữa đó, tìm tí đi
<vubuntor790> minh sai windows quen
<vubuntor790> minh tim roi
<n2i> cài gì mà phải cài từ source vậy?
<vubuntor790> ho noi chung chung qua
<vubuntor790> ko hieu
 * Nam_Son pó tay nghe lời bác nobawk xài thử lubuntu cùi mía dễ sợ
<vubuntor790> phan mem det ban ah
<Nam_Son> !bg |vubuntor790
<ubot2> vubuntor790: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> phần mềm dệt???
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor790> dung roi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor790: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=4403
<vubuntor790> minh la dan sua vi tinh
<bksupybot> Title: Một rừng ebook về linux - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to Install Source Files in Ubuntu | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor790: vào đó mà tải mấy cuốn ebook về mà đọc
<vubuntor790> khach hang nho cai gium
<vubuntor790> chu minh dau phai dan lap trinh gi dau
<n2i> có lập trình gì đâu
<n2i> đánh mấy lệnh thôi mà
<vubuntor790> oh
<Nam_Son> :P
<vubuntor790> danh roi
<Nam_Son> cần quái gì lập trình
<vubuntor790> ma no cu keu pass gi gi ay
<n2i> nhờ mấy anh chỉ hộ đê
<Nam_Son> Ubuntu dễ sử dụng mà
 * n2i ngủ thôi
<n2i> pass thì nhập pass vào
<cphoa> khách kêu cài ubuntu à
<vubuntor790> nhap roi
 * cphoa đạp n2i
<vubuntor790> ma no ko hien gi het
<vubuntor790> oh
<vubuntor790> cty
<cphoa> nói vậy trời mới biết ấy
<vubuntor790> no keu phan mem det tren linux
<cphoa> vubuntor790, đang trong phần cài đặt hay vào trong rồi
<cphoa> vubuntor790, phần mềm det là cái gì
<vubuntor790> minh dang download teamviewer ve
<vubuntor790> lat ban do may minh xem thu
<cphoa> vubuntor790, ubuntu có remote mà
<cphoa> mà giờ ko biết quăn ở đâu nữa:D
<vubuntor790> ID 360049077
<vubuntor790> Pass 8545
<vubuntor790> minh dang bat
<vubuntor790> ban do xem thu gium
<cphoa> vubuntor790, chưa cài teamviewer:D
<vubuntor790> lam 1 lan minh se ghi nho
<vubuntor790> vay ban cai di
<vubuntor790> giup gium minh
<vubuntor790> minh cam on
<cphoa> để tải về cái
<codai2810> .g cài đặt tar.gz ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=1368
<bksupybot> Title: Cách cài Driver Wifi Realtek 8187b của Toshiba L300 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> =))
<codai2810> bot ơi là bot =))
<codai2810> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> vubuntor941: link đó :D
<codai2810> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<cphoa> xài xchat giao diện xấu dã man:D
<anyoneofus> cphoa: ai bảo bạn thế?
<cphoa> anyoneofus, đang xài nè
<anyoneofus> cphoa: nó xấu chỗ nào nhỉ? :-/
<anyoneofus> chắc ý bạn là giao diện mặc định của nó xấu phải ko?
<vubuntor790> ban do chua ban
<vubuntor790> ID 360 049 077
<vubuntor790> Pass 8545
<cphoa> đang cài
<vubuntor790> oh
<cphoa> anyoneofus, chắc vậy
<vubuntor790> cai file cai dat minh de tren dektop luon
<cphoa> http://i.imgur.com/uUrna.png
<codai2810> !ibus | vubuntor941
<ubot2> vubuntor941: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> !bg | vubuntor941
<ubot2> vubuntor941: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<cphoa> vubuntor790, đánh vào đó
<cphoa> ./configure
<vubuntor790> roi do ban
<cphoa> enter
<cphoa> bạn lấy quyền điều khiển lại rồi lấy gì tôi làm:(
<vubuntor790> oh
<vubuntor790> vay ban dieu khien di
<anyoneofus> cphoa: xài irssi đi
<anyoneofus> trông đẹp lắm :D
<cphoa> vubuntor790, chương trình này làm gì vậy?
<cphoa> vubuntor790, sao ko tải file deb về mà lại tải soure
<cphoa> vubuntor790, nhập pass vào đi
<vubuntor790> 123456
<vubuntor790> nhap roi ma cha ra gi
<cphoa> qua terminal xem
<cphoa> tự ông điều khiển đi khó điều khiển quá@@
<cphoa> vubuntor790, nhập mật khẩu xong phải enter nữa chi
<vubuntor790> roi
<RCua> cài cái gì mà nghe lằng nhằng thế?
<codai2810> =)
<cphoa> RCua, ko biết bác ta kiếm đâu ra cái soure năm 1998 nữa@@
<cphoa> pó tay
<vubuntor790> sao vay
<cphoa> vubuntor790, cài rồi đó nhưng ko biết chương trình đó nằm ở chổ nào=))
<vubuntor790> oh
<cphoa> cài xong rồi đó
<cphoa> vubuntor790, chương trình đó làm gì vậy bác đào đâu ra nó thế
<cphoa> nó báo install complet mà ko biết nó nằm chổ nào=))
<vubuntor790> cua khach hang dua
<vubuntor790> cty no dua
<vubuntor790> keu cai dum
<RCua> lol
<cphoa> thì cài rồi
<cphoa> nhưng trả biết nó nằm ở đâu
<cphoa> cái soure năm 1998 vãi
<vubuntor790> oh
<vubuntor790> nan nhi
<vubuntor790> toi cung nan ne
<vubuntor790> chan thiet
<cphoa> nó nằm được ở đâu nhĩ
<codai2810> =)
<cphoa> RCua, chương trình cài rồi nó nằm ở đâu vậy
<RCua> tùy configure kiểu gì
<cphoa> RCua, ko có configure được
<cphoa> ./install
<cphoa> set -x
<RCua> thế tự mò
<RCua> hehe
<cphoa> éo
<vubuntor790> giup gium minh di
<vubuntor790> minh cam on lam
<anyoneofus> vubuntor790: có vụ gì thế bác?
<vubuntor434> chao cac anh chi
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor434
<ubot2> vubuntor434: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor434> em dang xai ubntu 10.10 chay song song voi xp
<vubuntor434> hom truoc em cai lai winxp tu nhien vi mat grub
<vubuntor434> anh co the huong dan em restore lai duoc k a?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor790: có
<anyoneofus> vubuntor790: đầu tiên, bạn cần có đĩa hoặc usb cài đặt ubuntu để chạy live-cd
<vubuntor434> vang
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> nhầm
<vubuntor434> e da dung live cd
<anyoneofus> vubuntor434: bạn đang dùng live cd?
<vubuntor434> vay
<vubuntor434> vang
<vubuntor434> em dang dung live cd
<anyoneofus> vubuntor434: ok
<anyoneofus> vubuntor434: vậy bạn bật terminal lên và thử chạy lệnh sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda rồi paste kết quả lên đây
<anyoneofus> }paste | vubuntor434
<anyoneofus> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> !paste | vubuntor434
<ubot2> vubuntor434: please see above
<anyoneofus> }paste
<vubuntor434> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543410/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor434: ok
<anyoneofus> vubuntor434: tiếp theo bạn dùng lần lượt các lệnh sau nhé
<anyoneofus> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<anyoneofus> sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<anyoneofus> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<anyoneofus> sudo chroot /mnt
<anyoneofus> cái cuối thiếu
<anyoneofus> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<vubuntor434> con gi nua anh
<anyoneofus> thế mới đủ :D
<anyoneofus> ok chÆ°a?
<vubuntor434> de reset lai may lai cai da
<vubuntor434> :D
<vubuntor434> pj anh
<vubuntor434> thank anh nhieu
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> chÆ°a
<anyoneofus> đã xong đâu :|
<anyoneofus> còn lệnh nữa bạn ơi
<vubuntor434> ua vay ha
<vubuntor434> con gi nua anh?
<vubuntor434> :d
<anyoneofus> grub-install /dev/sda
<vubuntor434> tuong het roi chu
<anyoneofus> tiếp theo là update-grub
<anyoneofus> cuối cùng là reboot ;)
<vubuntor404> @anyoneofus
<vubuntor404> @anyoneofus:anh oi
<vubuntor404> em lam roi
<vubuntor404> da xuat hien grub
<vubuntor404> nhung mat win xp rui
<vubuntor404> ka ka
<anyoneofus> :)
<cphoa> vubuntor790, hehe pó tay rồi chẳng biết nằm ở đâu
<cphoa> vubuntor790, như bạn thấy đấy
<cphoa> vubuntor790, đã cài ok
<cphoa> vubuntor790, cái này chắc để chủ của nó xử quá=))
<vubuntor790> po tay
<cphoa> vubuntor790, đầu hàng bạn ơi cài thì cài được nhưng nó ở đâu thì tôi pó tay:D
<vubuntor790> oh
<vubuntor790> thank ban
<vubuntor790> ban cung nhiet tinh
<cphoa> vubuntor790, kiếm chủ của nó hỏi đi
<vubuntor790> oh
<cphoa> vubuntor790, tôi cài giúp bộ gõ tiếng việt rồi đó
<vubuntor790> cam on nhe
<cphoa> ko có gì
<cphoa> vubuntor790, có thể chủ nó biết xài như thế nào! Cứ báo là cài rồi xem chủ nó nói như thế nào chủ nó mà nói ko biết nữa thì ... hehe
<vubuntor790> hay minh co can restart nhu windows ko
<cphoa> vubuntor790, uhm
<anyoneofus> cphoa: vụ này là sao bạn?
<vubuntor790> thu nhe
<cphoa> anyoneofus, mệt mõi
<anyoneofus> cphoa: vubuntor790 /me có thể giúp gì ko? :)
<cphoa> anyoneofus,  cái file soure năm 1998
<cphoa> kêu cài đặt giúp
<cphoa> dùng ./confi..
<vubuntor790> ban do xem thu di
<cphoa> make
<cphoa> ko được
<cphoa> dùng ./Instal
<cphoa> cài được nhưng ko biết nó nằm chỗ nào
<vubuntor790> nan qua
<anyoneofus> cphoa: ./confgiure của nó ko có tham số prefix sao?
<vubuntor790> ban co teamviewr do xem cho le
<cphoa> anyoneofus, nó có file Install
 * cphoa thôi đi ăn cơm đói quá
<cphoa> anyoneofus, giúp được thì giúp đi tôi pó tay rồi:D
<vubuntor790> anyoneofus oi
<Nam_Son> :P
<vubuntor790> giup duoc ko
<anyoneofus> vubuntor790: thử giúp coi
<anyoneofus> :)
<vubuntor790> oh
<vubuntor790> minh doc ID va pass nhe
<vubuntor790> ban dung teamviewer ko
<anyoneofus> vubuntor790 ok
<vubuntor790> ID 360 049 077
<vubuntor790> Pass 4047
<vubuntor790> ban oi
<anyoneofus> chờ chút
 * anyoneofus ko kết nối được
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> ah hiểu rồi
<anyoneofus> chắc bạn xài TeamViewer 6
<vubuntor790> uh
<vubuntor790> dung roi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor790: chờ /me cài TeamViwer 6
<vubuntor790> uh
<anyoneofus> ok
<anyoneofus>  bạn cứ demo đi
<anyoneofus> ?
<anyoneofus> chắc bị kẹt nút gì đó
<anyoneofus> ko type được
<cphoa> anyoneofus, hehe
<cphoa> anyoneofus, bị có quyền đâu mà chỉnh
<cphoa> anyoneofus, bị bên kia lấy quyền quên trả lại đó mà;))
<vubuntor942> vào rồi @@!
<Nam_Son> ?
<vubuntor942> :|
<vubuntor942> bị gì mà lên xuống 1 chùm nhỉ
<chjp_h0j> ai reset mạng thế nhỉ ?
 * chjp_h0j đoán cả chùm dùng chung 1 server 
<vubuntor942> :|
<Nam_Son> :-/ biết vụ gÌ MỚI SỢ
<chjp_h0j> lại dns sao ?
<vubuntor361> chao cac anh
<vubuntor361> cac anh co cach nao ket noi internet bang dien thoai hong/
<vubuntor361> ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor361: có đấy bạn
<GeekComp> bạn đang dùng gói gì
<vubuntor361> minh dang dung 3g
<vubuntor361> ben window thi minh dung ovi ket noi
<vubuntor361> nhung ben day thi hong biet lam sao nua
<vubuntor361> :d
<GeekComp> máy bạn có bluetooth không
<vubuntor361> co
<GeekComp> cả lap lẫn đt
<vubuntor361> vang
<vubuntor361> tat nhien roi
<GeekComp> nếu có bluetooth
<GeekComp> bạn kết nối 2 máy vs nhau
<GeekComp> sau đó
<chjp_h0j> !3g
<ubot2> Factoid '3g' not found
<Nam_Son> :-D
<GeekComp> vô phần kết nối mạng
<GeekComp> phần băng thông di động
<vubuntor361> vang
<GeekComp> nhấn nút "thêm"
<vubuntor361> xong roi
<GeekComp> ok
<chjp_h0j> !bye
<chjp_h0j> chán rồi
<GeekComp> đó
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<GeekComp> }chjp_h0j
<vubuntor361> nhug khi lam xong
<GeekComp> thì seo?
<vubuntor361> nhap vao biet tuong network chang thay moble internet dau ca
<GeekComp> bluetooth ok?
<vubuntor361> vang
<vubuntor361> ok
<GeekComp> đã add cấu hình 3g chưa
<vubuntor361> xong roi
<vubuntor942> @-)
<GeekComp> bạn chụp cái network lên đây cho mình xem nào
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: mịa mãi đến bây giờ mới có điện
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: ùa mà sao tự nhiên chửi tôi:D
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: chán quá chả có rì chơi
<GeekComp> mịa
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: UT đó vô làm bao cát cho người ta bắn
<GeekComp> đã download đâu
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: tải Kiếm Thế hay Tây Du Ký về chơi
<GeekComp> Tây du vs Kiếm thế chán hết roài
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: chịu thôi buồn ngủ quá đi ngủ đây
<Nam_Son> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor361> chup cai network nao ban?
<GeekComp> vubuntor361: cái network manager ấy
<GeekComp> ubuntu của bạn Tiếng Anh hả
<vubuntor361> roi lam sao pase len duoc anh?
<vubuntor361> phai muon host khac ah?
<GeekComp> vô phần Mobile Broadband trong Network manager xem có  Mobile ko
<GeekComp> up lên upanh.com
<GeekComp> sau đó paste đường dẫn vô đây
<vubuntor361> he he
<vubuntor361> :d
<vubuntor361> anh dung teamviewer nhe
<vubuntor361> vay cho no tien
<vubuntor361> :D
<GeekComp> mạng mình lởm
<GeekComp> ko chơi vậy đk
<vubuntor361> :d
<vubuntor361> vay ah
<vubuntor361> network manager nam o dau ban
<vubuntor361> min chi thay network connection thoi
<GeekComp> ngay cái biểu tượng mạng đó
<GeekComp> thì chắc thế
<GeekComp> bố ai nhớ đủ tên
<vubuntor361> http://ca9.upanh.com/17.832.22225169.6QQ0/1.png
<GeekComp> sao lại ếu đk nhể
<vubuntor361> :D
<GeekComp> bạn chỉnh cấu hình đúng chứ
<vubuntor361> lam sao moi dung ban?
<vubuntor361> no co sang mang
<vubuntor361> chi viec chon thoi
<GeekComp> thía là thía nào?
<GeekComp> có sẵn mạng à
<vubuntor361> :D
<vubuntor361> roi
<vubuntor361> lam xong het rou
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> xong ròi nha
<GeekComp> đi ngủ đã
<vubuntor361> nhung quang trong la nhap vao biet tuong tren thanh phia tren
<vubuntor361> chi thay may cai song wireless thoi
<vubuntor361> khong thay ket noi minh moi tao
<GeekComp> .g kết nối internet qua điện thoại ubuntu
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://saylinux.wordpress.com/2010/04/20/k%E1%BA%BFt-n%E1%BB%91i-internet-qua-di%E1%BB%87n-tho%E1%BA%A1i-b%E1%BA%B1ng-bluetooth-tren-ubuntu/
<GeekComp> làm đúng hướng dẫn trong đây xem nào
<vubuntor942> g. cài đặt kde
<vubuntor942> .g cài đặt kde
<bkphenny> vubuntor942: http://nhipsongso.tuoitre.vn/Nhip-cau-so-hoa/332196/Cach-cai-dat-KDE-43-len-Ubuntu-904.html
<bksupybot> Title: Cách cài đặt KDE 4.3 lên Ubuntu 9.04 - Nhịp Sống Số - Tuổi Trẻ Online (at nhipsongso.tuoitre.vn)
<vubuntor520> mình có thể đóng tiền mua áo đồng phục trực tiếp được không
<vubuntor520> đỡ phải gửi tiền phức tạp
<GeekComp> vubuntor520: chắc không đâu bạn
<vubuntor520> nếu ok thì đóng ở đâu vậy
<GeekComp> bạn nói chuyện qua anh ptkhanh nha
<vubuntor520> mình ở Hà Nội
<vubuntor520> okey
<GeekComp> chịu thôi
<GeekComp> mình cũng Hà Nội mà cũng phải chuyển khoản
<vubuntor942> mấy món đồ trên ubuntu , mua = PP nó có gỏi về đây k vậy :D
<GeekComp> chưa mua bao giờ nên ếu bik
<vubuntor942> ờ
<vubuntor942> .g mua đồ ở ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor942: http://taoviet.vn/showthread.php?t=14372
<bksupybot> Title: TAOVIET.VN (at taoviet.vn)
<snow_usa> oh hi ba con
<codai2810> ai ban em
<codai2810> ai ban em ở #vnluser rồi :((
<codai2810> C4NoC: :((
<codai2810> _Tux_: :((
<RCua> hm?
<RCua> codai2810: rồi đấy
<vubuntor101> Cho em hỏi đăng kí nhận đĩa CD ubuntu điền Postcode thế nào cho đúng ạ
<n2i> điền đại thôi
<RCua> 084
<vubuntor376> chao moi nguoi minh la nguoi moi
<vubuntor376> ca nha giup minh voi minh muon thay doi man hinh boot uu tien win truoc ubuntu thi thao tac nhu the nao
<n2i> xài startup-manager mà chọn nhé! Rất đơn giản!
<vubuntor376> n2i oi chi minh cu the voi
<vubuntor376> n2i oi ubuntu 10.10
<n2i> cài nó vào rồi xài thôi
<n2i> trước hết hãy cài nó vào
<vubuntor376> chuyen la the nay: truoc day minh cai win 7 sau cai them ubuntu 10 nhung khi khoi dong thi len thi danh sach khoi dong ubuntu nam tren cung minh muon khoi dong win truoc thi phai nhanh tay bam xuong duoi cung moi khoi dong win duoc
<vubuntor376> giup minh dua uu tien khoi dong win len tren cung voi nhe
<n2i> thì cài cái đó vào, xong bật nó lên, bấm chuột chọn là ok
<kid___> }bye
<vubuntor376> n2i oi a lam khong duoc khong thay phan mem do
<n2i> trong Administrations ấy
<n2i> ủa, cài chưa xong à?
<vubuntor376> co phai phan mem (bộ quản lý khởi động máy tính không)
<n2i> :)
<n2i> tiếng việt hở?
<vubuntor376> u
<n2i> sao chẳng dịch thẳng sang mà làm, tiếng anh tiếng việt như nhau cả còn gì! :)) trọi cho giờ
<dungwd> trong wordpress có phần Media để upload file, và có thể attach vào Post, có plugin nào giúp show toàn bộ các file đã upload lên frondend không?
<vubuntor020> .g ubuntushop
<bkphenny> vubuntor020: http://shop.canonical.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Canonical StoreCanonical Store (at shop.canonical.com)
<vubuntor376> dung roi n2i oi
<vubuntor675> aloo
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor675> chào các anh
<n2i> sai sao được
<vubuntor675> thấy các a nói về wp em hỏi 1 câu nhé
<vubuntor675> ?
<vubuntor376> cam on n2i nhieu lam a lam duoc roi
<vubuntor675> em định học về cms
<vubuntor675> các a xem em nên học cái nào hơn?
<vubuntor675> WP , Joomla hay là Drupal?
<dungwd> wordpress
<vubuntor675> híc
<vubuntor675> sao ko phải là Drupal?
<dungwd> Vì Dreamviewer support Wordpress, nên mình nghĩ là nó hay
<n2i> :s
<vubuntor675> !
<vubuntor675> thế học cái nào ra thì kím đc nhiều $ hơn :D
<vubuntor988> .g crossover hay wine ?
<bkphenny> vubuntor988: http://www.winehq.org/download
<bksupybot> Title: WineHQ - Wine Binary Downloads (at www.winehq.org)
<vubuntor988> .g cross over or wine
<bkphenny> vubuntor988: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<bksupybot> Title: CrossOver: Windows emulator for Mac and Linux computers - CodeWeavers (at www.codeweavers.com)
<n2i> quan trọng là trình thôi, không có trình thì học gì cũng đói mém
<vubuntor988> :D
<vubuntor675> em muốn làm 1 website như website hội chợ 3D ý
<n2i> 998 spam à?
<vubuntor675> thì phải học cái gì?
<vubuntor988> k , tìm cái bảng so sánh crossover với wine ấy
<n2i> .g crossover vs wine
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/differences/
<bksupybot> Title: CrossOver Differentiators - CodeWeavers (at www.codeweavers.com)
<n2i> bật ngửa
<vubuntor988> ~~
<vubuntor988> .g How To Get Crossover linux Version For Free
<codai28101> .g crossover wine linux
<bkphenny> vubuntor988: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS5460072106.html
<bkphenny> codai28101: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<vubuntor675> .g so sánh crossover và wine
<bksupybot> Title: The easy, Wine way to run Windows apps on Linux (at www.desktoplinux.com)
<bkphenny> vubuntor675: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrossOver
<bksupybot> Title: CrossOver: Windows emulator for Mac and Linux computers - CodeWeavers (at www.codeweavers.com)
<bksupybot> Title: CrossOver – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor988> ax
<n2i> không chơi tiếng việt
<vubuntor675> :D
<codai28101>  compare crossover wine linux
<n2i> chắc chưa ai viết tiếng việt mấy vụ đó đâu mà kiếm
<codai28101> .g compare crossover wine linux
<bkphenny> codai28101: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<bksupybot> Title: CrossOver: Windows emulator for Mac and Linux computers - CodeWeavers (at www.codeweavers.com)
<vubuntor988> ồ
<vubuntor675> vậy các anh ơi
<vubuntor675> học cái gì để vào làm như các a vậy?
 * n2i đang chết đói hoảng lên đây này :-D
<vubuntor675> híc
<vubuntor675> vậy các a bảo em học cái gì bây giờ?
<vubuntor988> .g how to install ie6 on wine
<bkphenny> vubuntor988: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=469
<bksupybot> Title: WineHQ - Internet Explorer 6.0 (at appdb.winehq.org)
<n2i> muốn xài ie hở?
<vubuntor988> chạy thử giống mấy ông hôm wa ấy :D
<vubuntor675> các a chỉ e với :-x
<n2i> vubuntor675: đi bói đê :-D
<vubuntor675> èo
<vubuntor675> vậy thì hỏi làm gì
<vubuntor675> :-s
<vubuntor675> các a đi làm ùi thì chỉ e với
<vubuntor675> có nhìu kinh nghiệm vẫn hơn bọn thầy bói :d
<C4NoC> làm gì?
<vubuntor675> các a làm ở trong này này
<vubuntor675> thì học cái gì?
<AimHere1> :D out trên FF đây
<C4NoC> học gì là sao
<C4NoC> đầy ra đó
<C4NoC> thích học gì thì học
<vubuntor675> nhưng ko bít
<vubuntor675> :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor675: cần gì học cái đó
<vubuntor675> em muốn học java nay mai đi làm game nhưng thấy ít ng học quá
<C4NoC> đụng jề hok biết thì học
<vubuntor675> :-s
<C4NoC> vubuntor675: ai bảo ít người học?
<AimHere1> nhiều người học mà :o
<vubuntor675> nhưng bọn bạn em nó toàn rủ em đi học php
<vubuntor675> a ơi, thế e muốn học cái csdl của oracle ý
<vubuntor675> liệu có đc ko?
<vubuntor675> e nghe thấy thích nhưng bọn nó bảo ở việt nam chẳng ai chuộng cái đắt đỏ đó :-s
<n2i> tùy tâm thôi
<con> ?
<vubuntu675> vậy là sao?
<vubuntu675> .g Drupal
<bkphenny> vubuntu675: http://drupal.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Drupal - Open Source CMS | drupal.org (at drupal.org)
<vubuntu675> .g install xampp in windows 7 x64
<bkphenny> vubuntu675: http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=38186
<bksupybot> Title: Apache Friends Support Forum View topic - xampp 1.7.2 + windows 7 (64 bit) (at www.apachefriends.org)
<n2i> :))
<vubuntu675> ?
<n2i> cực nhỉ, win mờ vào trong này đi lục à
<vubuntu675> quyết định đi học Drupal vậy
<vubuntu675> hihi
<vubuntu675> tiện thể
<n2i> hình như có xampp mà
<vubuntu675> ?
<vubuntor747> cho mình hỏi cách cài arch linux sau khi cài ubuntu
<RCua> lên trang của archlinux coi
<n2i> thì cứ phân vùng rồi cài thôi
<vubuntor117> cho em hoi khi cai dat netbean tren ubuntu10.10 ma no khong lap trinh c++ dc la sao ha anh
<vubuntor117> install netbean (ubuntu 10.10) but i can't use language c++
<vubuntor117> giup em voi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor117: có chuyện gì thế bạn?
<excrypf> vubuntor117: bạn cài thêm plugin c++ cho netbeans
<anyoneofus> có sn excrypf giúp đỡ rồi :3
<vubuntor117> help me
<vubuntor117> da cai plungins c++ tren netbean ma van khong cai dc
<vubuntor117> help
<vubuntor892> khi down phần mềm về thì trong ubuntu để ở thư mục nào ạ? em mới học nên không bít mong chỉ dạy thêm. thank
 * cphoa sao trong lxde ko chuppj hình được nhĩ:(
<vubuntor897> ubuntu la cai gi the
<vubuntor034> cái gnome-shell là gì ấy nhỉ
<vubuntor953> vừa cài gnome-shell nhìn lạ mắt quá :D
<vubuntor700> có ai đang dùng VirtualBox trên UBUNTU không ạ
<vubuntor700> e cần giúp đỡ với
<RCua> ?
<vubuntor700> virtualbox no bootable medium found
<vubuntor700> không làm sao chạy được VB
<n2i> vubuntor700: cho nó cái hdd hay cdrom, vv cái gì boot được chưa?
<linux> nan nhi
<linux> pha lxde mot hoi
<n2i> bậy bạ vậy, có tên nick thế mà than nản à :))
 * linux loi het vo ubuntu luon@@
<linux> n2i: gio co vao ubuntu duoc dau:(
<linux> bi loi roi
<linux> vao do cu mac dinh la lubuntu
<linux> ma lubuntu xoa mat tieu roi con dau@@
<n2i> gỡ lxde ra, cài lại, cài nó hay cái khác thì tùy
 * linux lam cach nao de chuyen qua gnome bay gio:(
<linux> n2i: go ra roi nhung mac dinh no la lxde moi kho:(
<n2i> search tut xsessions rồi set default cho nó thử
 * linux gio ko co cach nao de vao duoc giao dien do hoa
<n2i> còn gnome á?
<n2i> gdm còn á?
<linux> chi co the vao giao dien dong lenh thoi
<linux> n2i: con gnome
<linux> n2i: xoa sach lxde roi nhung ko hieu sao no con xot nua
<n2i> vậy thì hại chi, nhẩy?
<n2i> xóa hết chứ đã xóa config của nó chưa?
<n2i> hỏi mấy mods chỗ config X ấy
<linux> hix chac phai chinh config lai qua
<linux> nhung bay gio chi co the xai dung lenh thoi
<linux> n2i: dang dung dia livecd cua opensuse
<n2i> lệnh cũng đâu ớn lắm :))
<linux> n2i: van de biet cho nao dau ma vo
<linux> n2i: biet cai file no nam o dau va chinh nhu the nao moi la kho:(
<n2i> ợ, cũng không biết, mà biết cũng không nhớ
<n2i> .g set default xsessions
<bkphenny> n2i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229238
<bksupybot`> Title: How to change the default Xsession? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n2i> đấy, tut đấy  :))
<linux> n2i: buon qua dinh cai lai opensuse luon:(
<vubuntor818> có ai ko em nhờ tý ạ
<vubuntor818> làm sao để đổi âm thanh lúc khởi động ubuntu ạ
<vubuntor362> có ai còn onl k vậy
<vubuntor362> mình muốn ghi file iso có boot lên usb trong ubuntu phải làm những gì @@!
<vubuntor362> à , sr ^^ thấy rồi
<vubuntor818> alo
<vubuntor818> làm sao để đổi âm thanh lúc khởi động ubuntu ạ
<vubuntor818> lúc logout nữa ạ
<vubuntor818> @.@
<vubuntor818> ko ai giúp á
<vubuntor728> cho em hoi
<vubuntor728> dc k anh
<vubuntor590> Cho mình hỏi mình có cài wubi trên ổ F...và hiện tại mình đang dùng window 7 ở ổ C...mình vừa ghost lại ổ C xong quên mất 2 file wubildr và wubildr.mrb rồi bây giờ muốn tạo lại menu boot thì làm sao..mình sài ubuntu 10.10
<C4NoC> cài lại :D
<vubuntor590> không có cách nào khắc phục sao...
<n2i> wubi thì chắc không có cách nào
<n2i> dualboot đê :)
<vubuntor590> dual boot là sao...bạn nói kĩ hơn được ko
<n2i> là cài song song ubuntu + window
<vubuntor590> :(( làm ơn đi mà....sao dùng lâu zầy mà không có cách nào là sao :((
<n2i> giờ không muốn dualboot à?
<n2i> thế thử cài lại bằng wubi được không?
<vubuntor590> :|
<vubuntor590> cài lại dĩ nhiên là được
<t8ax> dual boot đê
<t8ax> lắm bạn thích wubi nhỉ
<vubuntor590> nhưng mà cái bản ubuntu đó mình loafd khá nhiều thứ...giờ load lại chắc chết tiền mạng + thời gian luôn
<vubuntor590> bởi wubi cài đỡ mất công định dạng lại ổ bạn àh
<n2i> chịu khó ngồi cafe :)
<vubuntor590> :((
<C4NoC> thôi chịu khó chia lại ổ đĩa đi
<t8ax> wubi giống như cài dùng thử
<C4NoC> dual boot cho khỏe
<t8ax> dùng thử -> chết là làm lại từ đầu :)
<t8ax> còn dual boot á.. chết... cũng làm lại từ đầu =))
<n2i> bậy bạ
<n2i> chỉ có t8ax mới làm lại từ đầu thôi
<n2i> U chứ có phải win đâu mờ lo
<t8ax> hehe
<vubuntor590> trùi..cãi nhau roài
<vubuntor590> :|
<vubuntor590> Chết dở quả này mất thôi :((
<n2i> nói tế nhị chút đi bạn, tranh luận thì đúng hơn :))
<t8ax> nói chugn giờ format U đê
<t8ax> dùng mỗi Uyn cho an toàn =))
<vubuntor590> =.="
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: chia ổ ra cài lại
<vubuntor590> mình vọc mãi mới được cái giao diện
<C4NoC> làm lại mấy hồi
<vubuntor590> rồi tải cả tá game về :(( giờ cái lại àh
<vubuntor590> :((
<n2i> coi như lấy điểm kinh nghiệm rồi :))
 * t8ax trc mới dùng Ubuntu 2 ngày cài lại 1 lần :)
<vubuntor590> lại thức trắng đêm bạc đầu lắm
<vubuntor590> mình ko giỏi IT
<vubuntor590> :((
 * t8ax cũng ko biết IT nghĩa là gì =))
<vubuntor590> information technology thì phải
<t8ax> giờ chia lại ổ đĩa
<t8ax> cho thằng U 10G
<vubuntor590> =.=
<t8ax> là sau này khỏi lăn tăn :D
<t8ax> cấp hẵn sổ đỏ cho em nó là em nó an phận, ko bỏ ra đi đột ngột khi thằng Uyn dở chứng đâu
<n2i> nó có chết cũng có thể tái sinh, không như win chết cái bụp
<vubuntor590> ặc
<t8ax> biết ghost lại ổ C mà còn bảo gà :(
<t8ax> mình còn ếu biết ghost như nào =))
<vubuntor590> mạng nhà mềnh load driver vỡ mồm ra ấy
<vubuntor590> ghost thì ai chả biết
<vubuntor590> bạn cứ đùa ;))
<t8ax> thề
<t8ax> uyn hay u bị gì
<t8ax> cài lại :))
<t8ax> chả bao giờ ghost
<n2i> đại gia mờ
<vubuntor590> vãi lọ
<vubuntor590> mạng cước sài đâu nộp đấy
<vubuntor590> :((
<t8ax> driver thì Win 7 hay Ubuntu nó cài sẵn
<n2i> mạng thì xồng xộc ~600-700Kbps nên t8ax đâu ngán
<t8ax> chả cần cài thêm :))
<t8ax> down thêm mấy driver vớ vẩn như touch pad, media keys này nọ thì 30 -> 60mb 1 em, chưa đầy 2' =))
<vubuntor590> mềnh dùng alinware của dell nên chỉ được tầm 3 driver
<vubuntor590> :|
<t8ax> thế down sẵn bỏ sang ổ nào khác
<t8ax> ai bảo dùng xong xóa ko giữ lại chi :D
<vubuntor590> ?
<vubuntor590> :D
<vubuntor590> àh
<vubuntor590> :))
<vubuntor590> thực ra thì mấy thứ đó toàn dùng ubuntu software center tải chứ nó lưu vào đâu ai biết
<t8ax> .cache
<vubuntor590> ọc
<t8ax> toàn file deb cả
<vubuntor590> mếu mồm con roài
<t8ax> có bạn bảo nó lưu tối đa 100mb
<vubuntor590> .cache ở đâu thế
<t8ax> ở Home
<vubuntor590> game mình tải tầm 800bm
<vubuntor590> nhẹ tầm 100
<vubuntor590> mấy cài game FPS
<n2i> /var/cache/apt mờ
<t8ax> game giề 800mb hung dữ thế :|
<vubuntor590> game FPS của ubuntu có game 800 MB mà
<n2i> UT cũng ngót nghét rồi
<vubuntor590> :|
<vubuntor590> ngót ngét là sao
<t8ax> xách laptop ra ngoài quán cafe em vợ
<t8ax> ngồi 4 tiếng uống chai C2 10k đi
<t8ax> down vô xờ tư
 * C4NoC nhìn t8ax cười đểu
<t8ax> :-"
<vubuntor590> hú hu hù hu
<vubuntor590> mai có thứ cần dùng roài
<vubuntor590> :|
<vubuntor590> mai mang ubuntu đi tán gái nè
<vubuntor590> nặn óc ra nghĩ giùm đi mấy pa
 * kid__ chắc mai cũng đi uống c2
<kid__> quá
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor590> C2 10k sao đắt thế
<C4NoC> mang U đi tán gái
<C4NoC> =))
<vubuntor590> chất
<vubuntor590> :))
<C4NoC> thôi xong
<C4NoC> khỏi tán làm jề mất công
<C4NoC> hết chuyện
<n2i> chăm GUI nhiều rồi mòe
<vubuntor590> nhưng nhìn nó là muốn ăn nên vẫn muốn tán
<vubuntor590> :))
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> bịnh quá
<n2i> cho xin cái pic :-d
<vubuntor590> ều
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: có pic hem :D
<t8ax> tán gái
<vubuntor590> chê bệnh thì thôi
<vubuntor590> :|
<t8ax> mang U làm gì
<t8ax> vào liên xô
<vubuntor590> tui vọc nó đẹp
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> tha hồ tán
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: cho cái pic đê
<t8ax> :)
<vubuntor590> ko cho
<vubuntor590> nhỡ các pa vớ vẩn quen thì chết dở em
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> mà cafe wifi C2 ko 10k thì mấy k nhỉ? 15k chắc :|
<vubuntor590> C2 =6k
<vubuntor590> gì mà 10k chớ
<vubuntor590> cho tủ lạnh lun
<n2i> wifi mờ
<t8ax> cái đó là lòng lề đường
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: ở đâu?
<t8ax> đã nói wifi + máy lạnh + ổ cắm điện cơ mà
<C4NoC> vớ vẩn
<n2i> pic đê pic đê pic đê pic đê ....
<C4NoC> đi cafe , c2 phải 30k
<t8ax> thế thôi vào uống trà đá
<t8ax> tự mang C2 ướp lạnh ở nhà đi :))
<C4NoC> trà đá 24k
<C4NoC> =))
<t8ax> fsck
<t8ax> vào trà sữa
<vubuntor590> chậc
<t8ax> cao lắm 20k ;)
<C4NoC> trà sữa 40k
<vubuntor590> ngồi quán cafe có thảm ấm
<t8ax> ợ
<vubuntor590> điều hòa 30 độ
<n2i> 15-20k cafe sữa
<vubuntor590> wifi ngon
<vubuntor590> tốc độ hơn 1mb.s
<t8ax> 1mb/s :o
<vubuntor590> gọi 1 ly hoa quả to =50k
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: thế muốn show hàng lòe , để mềnh đi lòe trước cho
<vubuntor590> ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: hay đãi mềnh, mềnh cài cho rồi lòe :D
<t8ax> màn hình của C4NoC  chỉ 1 màu đen thui chữ xanh viền đỏ
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: tưởng gì, chứ để show cho gái, 2 tiếng là xong hết
<n2i> 1mb/s hay 1mB/s?
<t8ax> compiz còn ếu có
<C4NoC> t8ax: muốn có mấy hồi, hố hố
<vubuntor590> 1mb/s
<vubuntor590> tải 1mb/s luôn
<t8ax> nói chung giờ đang bàn fương án giúp bạn ấy lòe gái
<vubuntor590> :|
<t8ax> chứ ko fải lòe dùm bạn ấy =))
<vubuntor590> ơ chuẩn
<vubuntor590> :D
<vubuntor590> t8ax đúng là thông minh cao độ
<n2i> pic đê ...
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: thôi cho cái pic, lấy cảm hứng mà giúp
<t8ax> mà nghĩ đi nghĩ lại
<vubuntor590> dùng milo hả
<C4NoC> :D
<t8ax> giúp ếu đc gì
<t8ax> thôi ếu giúp
<t8ax> mọi ng` di tản đê
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor590> đừng
<vubuntor590> giúp đi mà
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: pic
<vubuntor590> có hậu ta
<n2i> pic đê ....
<n2i> C4NoC: :))
<vubuntor590> pic post thế nào
<C4NoC> post đâu chả được
<C4NoC> upanh, picasa
<C4NoC> flick
<vubuntor590> đợi :(
<C4NoC> thiếu bấy jề
<t8ax> C4NoC, lấy sẵn ops đi
<t8ax> hắn kéo link liên xô là ban liền
<vubuntor590> http://www.upanh.com/upanh_dup_1_hinh_anh0021/v/2am77z2s2s.htm <<---Nó đây hê hê hê
<bksupybot`> Title: Ảnh dup_1_hinh_anh0021 - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<t8ax> ợ
<vubuntor590> các chú vào xem đi xinh ko
<vubuntor590> :))
<t8ax> có ông nào fía sau nhìn thế
<t8ax> http://va6.upanh.com/thumbpic/700x0/15.186.19459864.jE70/02082010148.jpg em này đẹp hơn
<n2i> đổi pic
<t8ax> http://va8.upanh.com/thumbpic/700x0/15.186.19459890.tGW0/08072010095.jpg dáng chuẩn :X
<vubuntor590> thế giúp ubuntu hay chơi chò upload ảnh ai đẹp hơn đây :((
<t8ax> phi vụ này ko khéo thất bại.. thôi anh em tản ra cho bớt gió đi
 * n2i mưa, gió lạnh...
<vubuntor590> .....
<t8ax> cấm chen lấn xô đẩy
<vubuntor590> Ảo
<t8ax> nói chứ giờ muốn giúp gì
<t8ax> nãy giờ chưa vào vấn đề chính
<vubuntor590> ac
<vubuntor590> ax
<vubuntor590> copy paste vậy
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> àh rồi
<vubuntor590> Cho mình hỏi mình có cài wubi trên ổ F...và hiện tại mình đang dùng window 7 ở ổ C...mình vừa ghost lại ổ C xong quên mất 2 file wubildr và wubildr.mrb rồi bây giờ muốn tạo lại menu boot thì làm sao..mình sài ubuntu 10.10
<t8ax> cài lại :D
<vubuntor590> :-0
<n2i> xin 2 file đó của đứa nào có
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: http://ozansafi.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/how-to-backuprestore-a-wubi-installation/
<vubuntor590> :-O
<C4NoC> ddojc bafi nafy ddi
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: đọc đi
<vubuntor590> 3phuts tran sờ lết
<n2i> :))
 * t8ax nhìn C4NoC ko chớp mắt..
<t8ax> lần đầu tiên thấy hắn tốt bụng vậy :(
<n2i> sao mấy cái này không có bản print nhẩy
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: y chang đó
<vubuntor590> @@
<C4NoC> vubuntor590: đọc theo rồi làm
<vubuntor590> đã đọc xong
<vubuntor590> suýt hiểu
<t8ax> thôi đi down Ubuntu 10.04 rồi tự sướng
 * C4NoC đi tắm
<n2i> đọc rồi làm theo
<t8ax> giờ U bị hỏng :)
<t8ax> ráng chữa sao cho Uyn bại liệt luôn
<t8ax> thế mới đúng phogn cách :D
<vubuntor590> hiểu rồi
<vubuntor590> 90%
<vubuntor590> :D
<vubuntor590> Thank phát Cho Cê pho NOC
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> link down ubuntu 10.4 ở đâu thím n2i nhỉ?
<n2i> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<t8ax> 685mb :o
<n2i> chắc thế
<t8ax> nặng hơn 10.10 nữa :(
<vubuntor590> ?
<vubuntor590> sao ko sài 10.10
<vubuntor590> lại thích 10.4 thía
<t8ax> cơ bản vì
<n2i> LTS
<t8ax> nâu
<t8ax> i'm an IT men
<n2i> fsck
<t8ax> nên I nót quan xờ tâm LTS
<vubuntor590> ?
<t8ax> chỉ là dùng 10.10 ko thấy thỏa mãn nên dùng thử 10.04 :)
<t8ax> 6% rồi :(
<t8ax> 7%
<vubuntor590> 10.10 cũng đâu có bản LTS
<vubuntor590> :D
<n2i> ~20'?
<t8ax> 15'~
<t8ax> 10% rồi
<n2i> ngon
<vubuntor590> let me check
<vubuntor590> :D
<vubuntor590> xem ai lẹ hơn
<n2i> speed?
<t8ax> max 640kb/s
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> min 520kb/s
<vubuntor590> xem sao
<t8ax> mấy cái đó chắc là ảo
<t8ax> trung bình 500kb/s -> 1 phút = 60s x 500kb = nhiu mb?
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> 30.000kb = 3mb à?
<vubuntor590> Chậc
<t8ax> 1' đc 3mb => 15' đc 45mb :D
<vubuntor590> Tin kb/sec của IDM máy tui
<vubuntor590> Tần nhìn xa trên 10km
<t8ax> 20% rồi
<vubuntor590> giật từ 640kb/sec>>> 920 kb/sec
<t8ax> ngon :)
<n2i> 8Mb = 1MB
<n2i> mạng thế mờ
 * t8ax nhìn n2i
<n2i> nhưng gói tính theo dung lượng à?
<n2i> zề?
<t8ax> vậy là
<vubuntor590> còn 15 phút
<vubuntor590> hờ 14
<t8ax> 3Mb 1' -> bằng bao nhiu MB?
<vubuntor590> đã 11%
<t8ax> vubuntor590, nhanh vãi =p~
<vubuntor590> 693.156 MB
<n2i> cứ thế ch‎ia ra
<t8ax> dùng mạng gì thế =p~
<n2i> không biết nó tính 1000 hay 1024
<vubuntor590> ???
<t8ax> cho là 1000 đi cho dễ
<vubuntor590> 14%
<vubuntor590> 13min29s
<n2i> :S
<vubuntor590> 1024
<t8ax> 1:3 = 0.33 mb 1 phút à?
<vubuntor590> chán
<n2i> sao chán?
<t8ax> vậy down 700mb => mấy ngày đêm à:|
<vubuntor590> 13 min10s
<vubuntor590> đang ở 802.768 kb/sẽ
<t8ax> vubuntor590, dùng mạng gì thế :D
 * n2i mưa to éo nghe nhạc được
<vubuntor590> FPT quang
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> fsck
<n2i> vkl
<t8ax> hèn chi
<n2i> :))
<t8ax> móa
<t8ax> vậy mà đòi ra tiệm
<vubuntor590> ;))
<t8ax> dẹp
<t8ax> yêu cầu đám đông giải tán
<vubuntor590> nhưng bạn nên hiểu Update ubuntu thì ...thối mồm
<vubuntor590> toàn từ 20~ 30kb/s
<vubuntor590> :|
<t8ax> vubuntor590, dùng trọn gói hay là dung lượng?
<n2i> sao lại thế?
<n2i> dùng tiếng việt à?
<t8ax> vubuntor590, đổi serv đi
<vubuntor590> ko biết
<n2i> đổi server đê
<vubuntor590> đổi server như thế nào
<t8ax> có 386 server Ubuntu
<t8ax> khắp mấy trăm nước
<vubuntor590> chỉ cần tốc độ 700 thì tui cài 1000 lần cũng ok
<vubuntor590> có VN ko
<n2i> vào software source
 * t8ax dùng của .tw nhanh nhất :D
<n2i> có
<n2i> vn chậm như rùa
<t8ax> VN thì của fpt chậm như shít
<n2i> haha
<vubuntor590> bấm vào đâu để đổi
<t8ax> vubuntor590, cài lại Ubuntu đi rồi tính =))
<n2i> software source
<t8ax> n2i 10.04 software source có cái tự chọn serv nhanh nhất ko?
<vubuntor590> Chệp
<vubuntor590> lại cài chền vậy
<n2i> có
<vubuntor590> khó khăn lắm mới làm được đẹp đẹp chút
<vubuntor590> :|
 * n2i cứ đều đều 400- 500kBps
<t8ax> cài bằng usb nhanh vật vã có 15'
<t8ax> hôm bữa
<t8ax> bỏ đĩa vào cài
<t8ax> đĩa của Ubuntu gửi hẳn hoi đấy nhá
<t8ax> 5' chưa boot đc cái màn hình
<t8ax> đợi mỏi mòn
<n2i> vứt..:))
<vubuntor590> ?
<vubuntor590> vứt
<t8ax> xong vứt cắm lại usb cho lành =))
<vubuntor590> chuẩn
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> tưởng đĩa nó nguy hiểm như nào :|
<n2i> tính đĩa đó tầm mấy k vnd?
<vubuntor590> chệp
<t8ax> đĩa trắng 2k
<n2i> bằng đĩa trắng ngoài tiệm không?
<n2i> ẹc
<t8ax> thấy y chang
<t8ax> đc cái dán thêm cái hình ngoài xì tin ;)
<t8ax> có thêm cái vỏ
<t8ax> love it, share it
<t8ax> mợ mang cái đó đi share
<n2i> vỏ nhựa à?
<t8ax> chắc chúng nó táng vở đầu
<t8ax> nâu
<t8ax> giấy
<t8ax> giấy cứng
<n2i> plastic thì hay nhỉ
<t8ax> đợi tý cho xem cái hình
<vubuntor590> =.=
<t8ax> http://ca6.upanh.com/15.767.20056080.3Iz0/dsc03167.jpg
<n2i> trang này load chậm vãi
<t8ax> ếu fải của mình
<t8ax> của thằng nào khoe ấy =))
<vubuntor590> à
<n2i> ảnh to vãi
<vubuntor590> mình vừa nghĩ ra 1 kiểu ko biết anh em nào áp dụng chưa
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TQecwHK7CWI/AAAAAAAAAMI/Jy31wsKXe4w/4.png của mình đây ;;)
<vubuntor590> giờ mình chạy lại wubi ok man
<vubuntor590> sau đó chép đè cái cũ lên được ko nhể
<t8ax> 3072x2304 cơ mà
<vubuntor590> :|
<n2i> đã bảo rồi, trắng bệch như chết nước thế kia mà nhìn được à?
<t8ax> vubuntor590, thấy ko khả thi, bữa ubuntu mới update kernel
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TP9yR5HD-CI/AAAAAAAAALE/pKoHji6YWmg/33.png di ảnh cuối cùng của Ubuntu :((
<vubuntor590> màn hình nhạt vãi
<vubuntor590> :|
<n2i> haha
<t8ax> ;))
<vubuntor590> nhìn cái sổ chéo chéo đã mất cảm tình roày
<vubuntor590> ảnh chất lượng xe
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPVV6zVyMFI/AAAAAAAAAGU/gNChjNnXpMg/19.png hở :|
<vubuntor590> cái đó ngon đấy
<n2i> dock ở bên dưới à?
<n2i> thằng nào đấy?
<vubuntor590> nhưng taskbar hơi...nhạt
<t8ax> thằng giề
<n2i> có taskbar đâu? :))
<n2i> dock đó à?
<t8ax> dock giề
<vubuntor590> dokc thật thì đẹp ghê
<t8ax> =))
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> dock đấy ;)
<n2i> dock nào?
<t8ax> avant :o
<vubuntor590> múc đâu hay thế
<vubuntor590> :|
<t8ax> ( ếu nhớ nỗi tên )
<vubuntor590> cố đi
<n2i> awn
<n2i> không chơi
<t8ax> vào software center gõ avant
<t8ax> nó ra ;)
<t8ax> n2i hố hố Ram 1G =))
<n2i> viết tắt là awn
<vubuntor590> ?
<n2i> ram 1g chưa bằng core duo 2.0 thôi
<vubuntor590> Ram 1G nhìn thế nào zay
<t8ax> nói chung styles desktop của mình thay đổi tùy thời điểm ;)
<vubuntor590> cái đo nhiệt GPU và CPU trong ubuntu là gì thế
<vubuntor590> :|
<n2i> GPU chưa thấy ai nói tới
<n2i> nhưng cpu thì sensors
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPyhZvhLNII/AAAAAAAAAKM/L18knfr3k24/29.png này thì chê taskbar nhạt =))
<vubuntor590> >...
<vubuntor590> chất đấy
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> ;))
<n2i> ngon
<vubuntor590> mình thì cho taskbar đi luôn
<vubuntor590> :D
<n2i> nhìn lại có tiếc không?
<t8ax> sao fải xoắn
<t8ax> :D
<vubuntor590> còn ko
<vubuntor590> show thêm đi
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPytGnFQCoI/AAAAAAAAAKY/_TrEbXD7rF4/30.png cái này tính làm lừa tình mà giờ chịu
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> đệt down xong lúc nào ếu hya
<n2i> mấy cái này dụ gà và phỉnh gái thì nóng phải biết
<vubuntor590> ?
<vubuntor590> ;))
<vubuntor590> bt thôi
<vubuntor590> :D
<kid__> vãi chưởng
<vubuntor590> :D
<kid__> con mor của mềnh bé quá
<vubuntor590> con mò àh
<vubuntor590> :)
<kid__> gặp phải cái ss của t8ax nó to hoác ra
 * kid__ đạp đạp t8ax
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> bao nhiu " mà bé
<n2i> kid__: tiết mục chính của #vnluser mỗi đêm khuy đâu rồi?
<t8ax> móa nãy giờ thằng kid__ ếu mua vé mà vào hóng chuyện :-w
<vubuntor590> t8ax giúp tui làm cái task được ko
<t8ax> nâu
<t8ax> ko giúp
<t8ax> =))
 * kid__ thông @ss t8ax
<vubuntor590> =.="
 * t8ax dạp kid__ 
<vubuntor590> Giúp đê
<kid__> n2i:  đêm nay hem có hứng
<t8ax> vubuntor590, giúp giề
 * kid__ hôm nào đi học hỏi sn t8ax vụ theme
<vubuntor590> Giúp mình làm task
<vubuntor590> :|
<n2i> kid__: tu òi à?
<t8ax> vubuntor590, là làm cái gì :|
<kid__> đêm nay tu lên cấp
 * t8ax nhìn kid__ cười đểu
<t8ax> giờ ta dùng Uyn :-"
<vubuntor590> cái  chỗ icon đó
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> vubuntor590, talika
 * kid__ cũng đang windoof
<kid__> =))
<vubuntor590> ....
<vubuntor590> *?
 * t8ax bắt tay kid__ 
<vubuntor590> hờ mạng tốt rồi
<t8ax> vubuntor590, cài talika vào :D
<t8ax> rồi pin 1 đống thứ lên panel
<t8ax> xong đổi icon -> done
<n2i> từ bữa cài XP tới giờ đang xài được 1 ngày
<vubuntor590> cám ơn nhều
<vubuntor590> cám ơn cám ơn cám ơn ớn cam
<t8ax> ơn nghĩa gì
<t8ax> cho bác địa chỉ ATM này
<t8ax> cứ chuyển khoản thẳng
<vubuntor590> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal Alpha 1 <<,bản này đặc sắc ở chỗ nào
<t8ax> lấy ơn mang vào nặng thân
<vubuntor590> ừhm
<vubuntor590> bác nõi có lý
<kid__> =)
<vubuntor590> em là em rất trọng ơn nghĩa
<t8ax> nhỉ kid__  nhỉ ;;)
<vubuntor590> cứ có việc gì bảo em
<vubuntor590> ngoại trừ liên quan đến tiền bạc
<vubuntor590> ;))
<kid__> t8ax:  đưa acc đây
<vubuntor590> acc gì
<vubuntor590> ;|
 * kid__ mai transfer cho 1k
<kid__> num acc
<vubuntor590> acc giè
<t8ax> kid__, cho lại add đi, mai gửi hẳn cho 2k
<vubuntor590> ???
<kid__> lol
<kid__> ếu thèm
<t8ax> giờ ăn xin cho hắn 1k hắn còn chửi
<t8ax> đừng nói 1 đại gia như ta
<t8ax> hố hố
<vubuntor590> đại gia cho em 1 k đó đi
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> anh vừa vất ngoài đường
<t8ax> chú cứ ra lụm
<t8ax> đc 1k nào là của anh đấy ;;)
<vubuntor590> anh lụm đưa em
<vubuntor590> :D
<vubuntor590> ;))
<vubuntor590> giờ đi uống trà đá đây
<vubuntor590> chào mọi ng
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> lượn sớm thế
<t8ax> chờ AE ra đuổi rồi hãy đi :D
<vubuntor590> bị đuổi rồi
<vubuntor590> :|
<vubuntor590> đang uống trà
<vubuntor590> Mr.Xanh
<vubuntor590> :D
<kid__> nửa đêm uống trà:\
<vubuntor590> Thức đêm làm lại ubuntu
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> cần gì thức đêm
<t8ax> 15'
<t8ax> xong :D
<vubuntor590> ?
<vubuntor590> 15 phút xong sao được
<vubuntor590> còn compiz
<vubuntor590> emerald
<vubuntor590> :|
<vubuntor590> rồi làm được như t8ax cũng mệt lắm
<t8ax> ợ
<t8ax> compiz vào synaptic cài
<t8ax> 5'
<t8ax> emerald thì copy cái cũ vứt sang -> 1'
<t8ax> tổng cộng 6' + 15' = 21'
<vubuntor590> Chả lưu cái nào cả biết đâu mà lần
<vubuntor590> :|
<vubuntor590> :|
<t8ax> đấy
<t8ax> cái tội wubi
<t8ax> fải chi giờ cài thẳng vô ổ
<t8ax> là làm cái 1:D
<vubuntor590> Chất nhể
<vubuntor590> mạng tốt ghê bi h
<vubuntor590> :|
<vubuntor590> update win 7 64 MB mà vèo phát
<vubuntor590> hơn có 1 p'
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> win 7 có update à :|
<vubuntor590> t8ax còn gì làm đẹp ubuntu hem chỉ nốt đi
<vubuntor590> :D
<vubuntor590> win 7 có chớ
<t8ax> nhìu lắm
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> lâu rồi chưa update win 7
<vubuntor590> nhìu kể vài cụm có vẻ hot xem
<vubuntor590> :D
<t8ax> để xem
<t8ax> nói chung cũng chả biết nói gì =))
<vubuntor590> chết roày
<vubuntor590> ko xóa được ubuntu đi là sao
<vubuntor590> :|
<t8ax> format
<vubuntor590> ?
<vubuntor979> co ai ko
<tientala> 2222222222
<tientala> có ai ko vậy
<t8ax> ko có
<tientala> rứa mà cũng nói
<t8ax> rứa là răng?
<tientala> xchat dùng làm chi vậy
<t8ax> cái tên nói lên tất cả
<tientala> giống như tạo ra một server chat hả
<t8ax> đc thế thì mừng
<tientala> xchat hiểu chết liền
<t8ax> xchat = chương trình chat
<tientala> thì thấy chỉ cần chọn server là vào chat dc rồi
<t8ax> vâng
<tientala> này bạn, thử kết nối 2 máy dc ko
<t8ax> 2 máy vô 1 server thì đc
<t8ax> xChat dùng để vào server IRC
<t8ax> Empathy hay Pidgin cũng làm đc
<tientala> Empathy sao làm
<tientala> tìm cả buổi ko ra
<t8ax> account
<t8ax> add
<t8ax> chọn IRC
<t8ax> xong
<tientala> chọn chổ nào chứ
<tientala> chỉ giùm dc ko
<t8ax> mở Empathy lene
<t8ax> ấn F4
<t8ax> ko thì Edit -> Accounts
<t8ax> chọn Add rồi chọn IRC
<tientala> à
<tientala> có rồi
<tientala> thanks nha
<t8ax> ko có gì :)
<tientala> làm sao dùng chức năng theo giỏi màn hình từ xa
<t8ax> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer
<t8ax> 2 máy kết nối vào rồi xem
<tientala> sao nữa bạn
<tientala> cách kết nối
<tientala> thử mấy lần mà ko dc
<t8ax> cái này thì.. mới dùng 1 lần nên ko rõ lắm, tự mò xem
<t8ax> reset máy đã
<t8ax> bibi
<tientala> pp
<tientala> đi ngủ luôn
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-15
<mandriva> .g Qt
<bkphenny> mandriva: http://qt.nokia.com/products/
<bksupybot`> Title: Products Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework (at qt.nokia.com)
<mandriva> }Qt
<bksupybot`> mandriva: "Qt" : http://www.mediafire.com/?1se37uh2b8wylwl http://www.mediafire.com/?k5ssv5zl62xqghg http://www.mediafire.com/?jukwn9ceetho9yh http://www.mediafire.com/?or6nll2sdv49u74
<n2i> }QT
<bksupybot`> n2i: "QT" : http://www.mediafire.com/?1se37uh2b8wylwl http://www.mediafire.com/?k5ssv5zl62xqghg http://www.mediafire.com/?jukwn9ceetho9yh http://www.mediafire.com/?or6nll2sdv49u74
<mandriva> cui bap nhi mandriva ko co san Qt 4.7@@
<vubuntor420> who can help me about ubuntu to install printer Canon LBP 2900
<n2i> Ken diu sờ pích viết nam ni? :-D
<RCua> afterlastangel: chỉnh cái thông báo ở ngoài, thêm dòng 'dùng tiếng Việt' đi (:|
<afterlastangel> RCua: thông báo gì á
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<RCua> cái cần đọc trước khi vào trang hỗ trợ trực tuyến á
<afterlastangel> RCua: ông đó có post trên saylinux rồi mà chịu
<n2i> vubuntor420: ra lệnh hay hỏi nhờ đấy?
<afterlastangel> chắc khỏi đi :-ss
<RCua> afterlastangel: hmmmmm?
<afterlastangel> RCua: vì ubuntu-vn thấy chữ vn rồi mà dùng tiếng khác thì chịu :(
<RCua> uh huh
<RCua> venezuela
<vubuntor420> quen
<vubuntor420> tuong đang ở room ngoại
<vubuntor420> cho mình hỏi cài máy in LBP 2900 trên ubuntu 9.04 không duoc là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor420> mọi cách rồi đấy
<mandriva> vubuntor420: sao ko cai lai U 10.10 di
<vubuntor420> a
<vubuntor420> the ubuntu 10.10 co ho tro may in LBP 2900 khong nhi
<vubuntor420> mih dang down ve roi ma khong biết có hỗ trợ không
<vubuntor420> mnọi cái làm duoc het roi mà chỉ còn mỗi cái máy in cho sep là không cài duọc
<mandriva> vubuntor420: vi cu thu la biet chu gi
<vubuntor420> đang cần gấp lắm
<vubuntor420> nếu ai đã biết rồi
 * RCua mù tất cả các thứ máy in
<RCua> .g lbp 2900 ubuntu
<vubuntor420> thì share cho tui biết với
<bkphenny> RCua: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<n2i> vubuntor420: gg hết rồi à?
<bksupybot`> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<RCua> vubuntor420: làm theo trang kia
<mandriva> vubuntor420: gioi tieng anh ma cu gg la tien ^^
<vubuntor420> uh
<vubuntor420> de tim hieu xem
<vubuntor420> ngày trước cũng làm theo hướng dẫn trên mạng
<vubuntor420> copy từng chữ cho không bị nhầm rồi mà vẫn khong duoc
<vubuntor420> vì chưa thạo ubuntu nên nó báo lỗi mà cũng không biết thế nào
<vubuntor420> dùng ubuntu thích thật
<vubuntor420> it virus
<vubuntor420> nhưng cài đặt ứng dụng phức tạp quá
<RCua> ừ hén
<vubuntor420> không hiểu bản chất câu lệnh nên phải nhìn từng chữ
<vubuntor420> xong rồi khoog nhớ đuoc có  y nghĩa gì nữa luôn
<NamNT> d/c ky anh co day hong nhi?
<NamNT> :-)
<vubuntor683> Giúp em cái này với mấy anh con chuột của máy em bị gì ấy
<n2i> chắc bị mèo ăn mất hồn rồi :))
<vubuntor683> huhu
<vubuntor683> nó bị điên sau đó lúc nãy còn xài bình thường
<vubuntor683> sau khi khởi động lại thì bây giờ nhấn một cái =nhấn đúp
<vubuntor683> :D
<vubuntor683> anh Æ¡i
<n2i> vào mouse trong preferences xem có vấn đề gì không?
<n2i> setting ở trong đó
<vubuntor683> trog do binh thuog
<n2i> còn khó hơn thì gúc gồ nhé
<n2i> :))
<n2i> không thì cầu cứu mod đê!
<vubuntor683> dag cầu cứu mấy anh đây !
<vubuntor683> trong prefrences bình thường hết
<vubuntor683> huhu
<vubuntor683> ko ai giúp hết sao ?
<vubuntor348> khi bung ditdefnder ra thi` no' nam o dau vay may ban????
<vubuntor348> khi bung bitdefnder ra thi` no' nam o dau vay may ban????
<vubuntor348> khi bung bitdefender ra thi` no' nam o dau vay may ban????
<n2i> vubuntor348: bitdefender? AntiVirus của Win à?
<n2i> 683: /me chịu
<vubuntor683> huuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<vubuntor348> hok cua ubuntu
<RCua> cài cái đấy làm gì?
<RCua> vubuntor683: gỡ chuột ra kiểm tra chuột
<vubuntor683> thu roi
<vubuntor683> minh xai laptop
<vubuntor683> minh da thu thao chuot roi ra
<vubuntor683> xai toupath cug vay ha
<RCua> hmm, okay
<RCua> vào system -> preference -> setting
<RCua> lộn
<RCua> system -> preference -> mouse
<vubuntor683> trong do binh thuog het
<vubuntor683> moi kho chu
<RCua> không, set lại cái double click rate
<RCua> cái double click time out
<RCua> thử chỉnh lại
<vubuntor683> ug vay ha
<vubuntor683> cug vay ha
<vubuntor665> có ai ko ta
<vubuntor665> cho em hoi xiu
<C4NoC> :-/
<anyoneofus> vubuntor665: ?
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor665
<ubot2> vubuntor665: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor740> alo
<vubuntor740> co ai o day k a.
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor740
<ubot2> vubuntor740: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor740
<ubot2> vubuntor740: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor740> minh dang cai arch linux truc tiep len o cung
<vubuntor740> minh vua cai xong xorg voi FF de vao day
<anyoneofus> uh
<anyoneofus> rồi sao nữa bạn?
<vubuntor740> [kdemod-core] Server = http://mirror.rit.edu/kdemod/core/i686  [kdemod-extragear] Server = http://mirror.rit.edu/kdemod/extragear/i686
<bksupybot`> Title: Index of /kdemod/core/i686/ (at mirror.rit.edu)
<vubuntor740> no' bao' k lay 2 goi kdemod-core voi kdemod-extragear tu` do' dc
 * _Tux_ núp
<vubuntor740> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDEmod co' phai vao` day lay link cac server de chep vao pacman.conf k nhi
<bksupybot`> Title: KDEmod - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<anyoneofus> ko cần
<anyoneofus> mở thêm mấy cái mirror nữa
<vubuntor740> mirro nao vay
<anyoneofus> Æ¡
<vubuntor740> :(
<anyoneofus> ở trong /etc/pacman.d/mirrors ý
<_Tux_> vubuntor740: #ubuntu-vn
<_Tux_> mà hỏi arch thế này
<anyoneofus> uncomment 1 vài mirror rồi pacman -Syu lại
<_Tux_> toàn normal user
<_Tux_> :P
 * anyoneofus núp
 * _Tux_ nhìn anyoneofus ngưỡng mộ
<anyoneofus> có sn _Tux_ ở đây rồi thì chuyện gì cũng giải quyết được hết :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor740: mirror select
<_Tux_> hay gì gì mirror
<_Tux_> nó select cho
<_Tux_> đỡ mệt
<_Tux_> :P
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: sn giờ xài Mint ha
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: GNOME hay cái gì hả sn ?
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: yep
 * _Tux_ đang openbox
<anyoneofus> GNOME của nó ngon phết
<_Tux_> dễ config
<_Tux_> :))
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: openbox có gì hay sn?
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: dễ config thôi
<_Tux_> nó xài xml để config
<_Tux_> (nhìn dễ hểu :D)
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: /me cài 1 đống WM
<anyoneofus> awesome, openbox, pekwm =))
 * _Tux_ cũng cài
<anyoneofus> cái Gnome/Openbox dùng hay phết
<_Tux_> awesome cũng hay
<_Tux_> nhưng mà config phải biết lua
<anyoneofus> cái đó hay ở chỗ nào sn?
 * anyoneofus thấy lòi ra cái panel làm xấu hẳn
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: kiểu wm của nó hay
<_Tux_> thuy nhiên không hợp kiểu mấy cái Terminal của /me
 * anyoneofus -1 awesome :D
<vubuntor654> chao cac anh
<vubuntor654> cho e hoi sao cai ubuntu cua e khong nhin thay dc may cai o dia kia
<vubuntor654> co anh nao giup em voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor654: Wubi install
<vubuntor654> e cai truc tiep tu boot
<vubuntor654> khong\
<vubuntor654> khong phai install tu wubi
<_Tux_> vubuntor654: ờ thế qua Win
<_Tux_> check cho kĩ mấy cái phân vùng đó
<_Tux_> hết lỗi qua bên Ubuntu mount bình thường nha
<vubuntor654> roi lam sao nua anh?
<vubuntor654> ok
<vubuntor654> xong het
<vubuntor654> ok het
<vubuntor541> ? muon cai driver vga cho may thi lam ntn?
<vubuntor541> main cua em kha cu nen khong biet ten
<n2i> System/Administrations/Hardware Drivers xem thá»­
<n2i> main cũ hở?
<n2i> cài U xong thấy chạy ổn không?
<vubuntor541> vang
<n2i> Nếu ổn thì khỏi cài drivers
<vubuntor541> moi cai man hinh la ko nhu y
<vubuntor541> do phan giai khong dc toi da
<n2i> vì linux nói chung là chơi với đồ cổ khá tốt ;)
<n2i> vào monitor chỉnh lại xem
<vubuntor541> em vao roi
<n2i> detect lại monitor
<n2i> update thá»­
<vubuntor541> nhung chi dc 1024 x 768
<n2i> vga loại nào?
<vubuntor541> vang
<vubuntor541> e dang up date
<vubuntor541> card on
<vubuntor541> loai azk... gi day
<vubuntor541> chua thay loai nay bao h
<vubuntor541> a
<vubuntor541> a giup e cai bo go tieng Viet voi
<n2i> vào synaptic xem chỗ xserver-xorg tương ứng với vga mình không, nếu chưa thì cài vào
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> cài ibus-unikey, xong làm mấy cái nữa là tiếng việt đánh vi vu :-D
<vubuntor541> e dang update ko vao dc synaptic
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor541> hy vong up xong la tron tru
<n2i> tất nhiên
<vubuntor718> co ai dung tieng viet khong nhi
<vubuntor718> chao chao chu
<vubuntor718> co ai noi tieng viet khong
<vubuntor718> minh hoi chut
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor718> sao minh cai flash cho ubuntu ma khong duoc nhi ???
<_Tux_> vubuntor718: gỡ hết cái gì
<_Tux_> tên flash
<vubuntor718> minh dung ban 10,0.2
<_Tux_> rồi cài cái này
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot`> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor718> de chay cac flash trong cac trang web do
<_Tux_> vubuntor718: làm theo hướng dẫn là ok
<vubuntor718> ok
<n2i> chưa làm theo đã ok, :))
<n2i> các mods tài thật :-D
<ptkhanh> ok
<vubuntor541> e co 1 thu muc /windows tupe vfat
<vubuntor718> cho hoi
<vubuntor718> la minh chi cai flash thoi
<vubuntor718> soa minh vao do chang thay gi
<vubuntor718> khong hieu
<vubuntor541> muon chuyen ra ngoai thanh 1 o type ext3 or fat 32 thi lam the nao
<vubuntor718> minh vua moi bat dau cai trong buoi chieu hom nay Ubuntu thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor718: ???
<_Tux_> cài flash chưa vậy trời
<vubuntor718> nen khong biet nhieu ve he dieu hanh nay
<_Tux_> cứ tìm xem
<vubuntor718> chua
<_Tux_> cso cái nào flash thì gỡ
<vubuntor718> chua
<_Tux_> không có thì cài gói kia
<_Tux_> -> done
<_Tux_> vubuntor541: format nó đi
<_Tux_> chứ không convert được
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor541> ai da
<vubuntor541> dung magic pro de fomat nhu dien ay, no cu bij loi table 108...
<anyoneofus> vubuntor718: xài Google Chrome ý
<anyoneofus> nó tích hợp sẵn Flash rồi
<anyoneofus> .g chrome
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.google.com/chrome
<n2i> không chơi cái magic pro nữa, 2010 rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor541: hô hô
<_Tux_> xài cái đó
<_Tux_> chết là phải
<_Tux_> :))
<anyoneofus> lol
 * _Tux_ khuyên dùng Gparted cho GUI
<_Tux_> bác nào pro thì fdisk
<_Tux_> cfdisk
<_Tux_> parted
<n2i> cả 3 cái đó chưa giám vọc nhiều :P
 * anyoneofus nhìn _Tux_ ngưỡng mộ
<anyoneofus> xài cfdisk, fdisk ko format được theo định dạng NTFS thì phải
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: à uhm
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: hehe
<_Tux_> mkfs.vfat và mkfs.ntfs
<_Tux_> :))
<anyoneofus> ;)
<vubuntor609> alo
<vubuntor609> muon xoa 1 file trong command-line dung gi vay :D
<n2i> rm
<n2i> ra chỗ desktop và ấn f1
<vubuntor609> tks
<n2i> những câu lệnh căn bản
<_Tux_> vubuntor609: rm
<_Tux_> đọc thêm
<_Tux_> man rm
<n2i> phải biết man cho nó "đàn ông" :))
<vubuntor609> ??
<_Tux_> n2i: manual
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor609> :|
<n2i> ai không biết man là thím hết :-D
<vubuntor609> dang mo` arch
<vubuntor609> vui ghe
<vubuntor609> :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor609: arch?
<vubuntor609> ^^
<C4NoC> vubuntor609: sao hok xài U?
<vubuntor609> xai` roi` nhung khong thich
<vubuntor609> :(
 * _Tux_ arch lởm
<_Tux_> lúc nào cần là lỗi tóe loe
<vubuntor609> xai` cho biet dong` lenh linux la gi
<vubuntor609> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor609: hô hô
<_Tux_> thế console luôn đi
<_Tux_> GUI làm gì
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor609> voi lai muon cai de tuy chinh theo y minh ma
 * _Tux_ gen đê
<_Tux_> :))
<RCua> ubuntu cũng chỉnh được :-\
<anyoneofus> lol
<vubuntor609> dang cai` roi`
<vubuntor609> :d
<anyoneofus> cài Arch mà lại ko biết xóa 1 dòng trong cli sao?
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> lạ quá
<vubuntor609> vua` cai` vua` mo` ma
<vubuntor609> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor609: thôi U đi
<_Tux_> dùng thạo cli rồi hãy arch
<anyoneofus> thôi uyn đi
<vubuntor609> p3 xai` u :(
<anyoneofus> ;;)
 * _Tux_ kiểu chưa xài giờ ngồi chơi với arch không mất hàng tháng mới lạ
<anyoneofus> :(
<vubuntor743> chao cac anh/chi
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor743
<ubot2> vubuntor743: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor609> hi
<vubuntor743> em moi restore lai grub
<vubuntor743> gio vo ubuntu khong thay cac o dia
<vubuntor743> cac anh vui long huong dan em lay lai ca o dia
<_Tux_> vubuntor743: mục places
<_Tux_> hem thấy ?
<vubuntor743> da
<vubuntor481> ? E can tim driver vga on main ASROCK P4i45GV Prescott 533
<vubuntor481> bac nao biet giup e voi
<n2i> vào hardware driver ngắm thử có không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor609: có thấy mình thiếu cái gì không
<_Tux_> không thấy thiếu gì
<_Tux_> thì cứ xài thôi
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn Drivers
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor481> van de la cai may cua em vga ko dc max resolution
<_Tux_> VGA ?
<_Tux_> onboard
<vubuntor481> card on
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor481> ok
<_Tux_> đọc cái phần Những rắc rối thường gặp
<_Tux_> có cái chỉnh xorg.conf
<_Tux_> sẽ chỉnh resolution
<_Tux_> force method
<vubuntor481> ?
<vubuntor481> ? VGA prescott
<vubuntor481> may em nhan dc driver
<vubuntor481> nhung no ko nhan dc ten man hinh la aoc
<vubuntor481> thanh thu ko the hien thi resolution max
<vubuntor481> :|
<vubuntor975> các bác cho em hỏi một chút được không à?
<vubuntor975> em muốn cài ubuntu ?
<t8ax> thì cài đi :D
<vubuntor975> =^,^=
<vubuntor975> thanks bác
<vubuntor975> đã trả lừoi
<t8ax> ko có gì :D
<vubuntor975> đã trả lời
<vubuntor975> ý e thế này
<vubuntor975> e có win 7 rồi
<vubuntor975> giờ muốn cài ubuntu để học hỏi
<_Tux_> vubuntor975: đi xem đá bóng đê
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> thì cài đi :D
<vubuntor975> giờ nên cài từ đĩa hay từ wubi hả bác?
<_Tux_> vubuntor975: tùy chọn
<t8ax> dùng thiệt hay dùng thử?
<vubuntor975> e không rõ lắm
<vubuntor975> học luôn mà bác
<t8ax> vậy thì dùng usb đi
<t8ax> đỡ tốn đĩa ;)
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor975> e sẽ cài từ usb
<vubuntor975> dùng usb ấy hả?
<t8ax> ừh usb
<vubuntor975> giờ ổ cứng em có 4 ổ
<t8ax> tách bớt 1 ổ ra đi, khoảng 10 -> 15G là đc rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor975: cứ đọc cái kia
<_Tux_> là biết cách cài + cách chia ổ
<vubuntor258> bác vừa trả lời em đâu rồi
<vubuntor258> e bị out mạng
<vubuntor258> làm ơn trả lời em giúp ạ
<vubuntor258> em có 4 phân vùng ấy
<vubuntor258> có dữ liệu rồi
<vubuntor258> giờ cài có cần chia thêm ổ đĩa không à?
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor258
<ubot2> vubuntor258: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor258> bác ơi
<vubuntor258> em đọc mà chẳng hiểu gì về cái chỗ phân vùng gì cả
<vubuntor258> :((
<vubuntor258> bác giúp em
<vubuntor258> huhu
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: tự sử đi
<vubuntor258> sao bác k giúp e
 * _Tux_ giải thích vậy mà không hiểu thì mình cũng chịu
<vubuntor258> e lần đầu cài
 * _Tux_ đang bóng đá
<vubuntor258> không
<vubuntor258> e không hiểu thật mà
<vubuntor258> đọc thấy nhức mắt lắm
 * _Tux_ ngại đọc
<_Tux_> thì tốt nhất xài Uyn
<_Tux_> mình khuyên thật
<vubuntor258> chứ nó có chia ra đâu
<vubuntor258> em thấy bọn nó cài vẫn giữ nguyên ổ cứng
<_Tux_> vì xài Linux
<vubuntor258> em cũng muốn thế
<vubuntor258> cài nó lên một ổ cứng nào ấy
<_Tux_> mà ếu chịu đọc thì sớm muộn gì cũng chung 1 kết quả
<n2i> bạn có mấy ổ cứng?
<vubuntor258> mà các phân vùng vẫn giữ nguyên ấy
<vubuntor258> vậy thank bác
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: máy lắm ổ cứng thế cơ à
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> hay có mấy phân vùng?
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor258> em có 1 ổ cứng 320
<vubuntor258> nhưng 4 phân vùng
<t8ax> thì tách 1 trong 4 cái ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: Uyn đi cho lành
<t8ax> cỡ 10G
<t8ax> cài
<_Tux_> đỡ mệt :)
<vubuntor258> có dữ liệu bác à
<t8ax> ko đc nữa thì nghe lời siêu Mod _Tux_
<t8ax> biết chia ổ đĩa hok :o
<vubuntor258> có
<vubuntor258> cái đó e biết
<t8ax> vậy thì chia đi
<t8ax> phân vùng = chia ổ đĩa đó
<vubuntor258> vậy là có 5 phân vùng rồi
<vubuntor258> ok
<vubuntor258> thế chia ổ cứng ra tiếp một cái phân vùng nữa hả bác?
<vubuntor258> cho em hỏi chỗ này nữa
<vubuntor258> lúc mà ubuntu nó hiện lên báo chọn phân vùng cài đặt ấy
<vubuntor258> thấy nó báo có cái sọc đỏ là có dữ liệu
<vubuntor258> sọc trắng là k có
<t8ax> ừh
<vubuntor258> thế mình muốn chọn phân vùng mà vừa chia thì nó ở đâu à?
<t8ax> giờ phân ra
<t8ax> xong xóa cái ổ đó đi
<vubuntor258> vâng
<t8ax> nó thành unallocated
<vubuntor258> 10GB
<t8ax> gọi nôm na là.. chưa phân vùng, vùng trống đấy
<t8ax> rồi cài vào đó
<vubuntor258> rồi sao bác
<n2i> chọn advance hay manual mà thao tác tiếp
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: mô phật
<t8ax> rồi cài vào
<_Tux_> nhìn vubuntor258 sắp đi dữ liệu
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> hay cho địa chỉ nhà đi, cho đàn em đến cài giùm cho :))
 * _Tux_ hướng dẫn mềnh bảo chọn manual mà cứ thích auto
<t8ax> dại 1 lần mới khôn đc mà ;))
<vubuntor258> em sợ vụ này lắm
<t8ax> sợ đừng cài
<t8ax> có hướng dẫn hết rồi
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> sao có mấy trang mà không chịu khó đọc nhỉ?
 * t8ax ếu đọc bao giờ =))
<_Tux_> n2i: đau mắt
<t8ax> vẫn cài đc :>
<_Tux_> ngại đọc
<vubuntor746> bac nao giup em chinh do phan giai man hinh voi
<_Tux_> (thế ếu bao giờ xài được linux)
<vubuntor746> max chi 1024 x 768
<_Tux_> vubuntor746: bảo làm theo cái ở Wiki rồi còn gì
<vubuntor746> trong khi do toi da la hon 1300x768
<_Tux_> vubuntor746: VGA onboard là ?
<n2i> tháo card ra khảy khảy bớt bụi đi, :))
<vubuntor746> vang
<_Tux_> nVidia, ATI, or in tèo ?
<vubuntor746> nhung thu cai xorg ko dc
 * _Tux_ fsck
<vubuntor746> in teo ah
<_Tux_> Xorg cài sẵn
<_Tux_> drivers intel mặc định nó cài
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor746> khay khay bui :))
<vubuntor746> vang
<vubuntor746> check thi no cai roi
<vubuntor746> nhung max chi 1024x768
<n2i> cả mấy cái xorg đều có mờ
<vubuntor746> man cua em la aoc
<vubuntor746> no bau ko bit ten man hinh la gi
<vubuntor746> :|
<vubuntor772> bác n2i
<vubuntor772> hihi
<vubuntor772> e rớt mạng suốt
<vubuntor772> nản quá
<vubuntor772> thanks bác nhiệt tình nhé
<vubuntor772> bác tux đừng mắng em
<_Tux_> vubuntor746: ...
<vubuntor772> e chả biết gì mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor772: xài Uyn đi mà
<vubuntor772> em dùng rồi
<_Tux_> tí mất dữ liệu lại chửi lung tung
<_Tux_> tốn calo
<vubuntor772> muốn xem cái hay của ubun ấy
<_Tux_> lại bực mình
<vubuntor772> ờ
<_Tux_> vubuntor772: ubuntu lởm lắm
<vubuntor772> bác thế sao em dám học hỏi
<t8ax> =))
<_Tux_> hay cái gì đâu :D
<n2i> vậy thì đầu tư thời gian chút đí
<t8ax> đúng rồi
<t8ax> U lởm :(
<vubuntor772> u lởm sao các bác nhiệt tình giúp chứ
<vubuntor772> các bác lừa
<n2i> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor772: giúp người ta
<_Tux_> quay lại con đường đúng
<_Tux_> đừng vô tà đạo
<vubuntor772> á
<_Tux_> như thím n2i với t8ax
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor772> bác là mod phải k?
<t8ax> quay đầu là bờ.. hóa ra là biển...
<t8ax> gì mà mod? siêu mod đấy =))
<vubuntor772> ờ
<vubuntor772> ồ
<vubuntor772> hihi
<vubuntor772> thế nói sao khuyên em bỏ ubuntu
<vubuntor772> :))
<t8ax> căn bản vì
<t8ax> U ko dành cho người lười :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor772: vì chán Ubuntu user
<_Tux_> :)
<t8ax> và U cũng rất nguy hiểm
<t8ax> là chất gây nghiện :D
<vubuntor772> sao nguy hiểm nhỉ?
<t8ax> cũng có thể là chất kích thích
<vubuntor772> thế em càng cài
<vubuntor772> xem nó thế nào
<t8ax> làm cho 1 số bác tự sướng rồi chửi đổng :)
<t8ax> thì cứ cài đi
<t8ax> tài liệu đầy rẫy rồi
<vubuntor772> ok
<n2i> t8ax: show ít desktop cùi cho vubuntor772 đê, đảm bảo bỏ ngay
<t8ax> nâu
<vubuntor772> giờ chia ổ đĩa
 * t8ax nói ko với Ubuntu rồi =))
<vubuntor772> cài vào đó
<n2i> một cái thôi cũng được
<vubuntor772> ớ
<t8ax> thôi
<t8ax> để bác ấy cài :D
<t8ax> tý mất hết dữ liệu
<t8ax> vô chém gió :D
<n2i> :))
<n2i> toàn JAV thì ngại gì bác
<vubuntor772> các bác người nói này nguwoif nói nọ
<vubuntor772> e thửu cái cho biết
<n2i> liên xô đầy :-D
<n2i> ai nói thế?
<_Tux_> Ubuntu-vn
<n2i> mấy ông thầy nói à?
<_Tux_> không ai chịu bất cứ trách nhiệm giề nhớ
<vubuntor772> vâng
 * _Tux_ miễn bảo hành
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor772> e làm em chịu
<n2i> :p
<vubuntor772> lần trước mất rồi
<t8ax> vậy làm đi, ACE ủng hộ :D
<vubuntor772> lần này chơi tiếp
 * _Tux_ thắp hương
<n2i> chú không chịu thì ai chịu thay cho
<vubuntor772> e đọc kĩ cái
<t8ax> trc khi làm
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor772> không thì chết
<vubuntor772> hehe
<t8ax> nên cúng sẵn gà heo vịt gì đấy
<vubuntor772> he
<vubuntor772> gà thì em k cúng
<vubuntor772> backup data ra cái ổ 500GB đã
<vubuntor772> :))
<t8ax> .g cách chia ổ đĩa ko mất dữ liệu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.3c.com.vn/Story/vn/hotrokhachhang/huongdancaidat/instphanmemthongdung/2007/2/7897.html
<bksupybot`> Title: Hướng dẫn phân vùng (chia) ổ đĩa bằng PartitionMagic - Huong dan phan vung (chia) o dia bang PartitionMagic - www.3c.com.vn - www.3c.com.vn (at www.3c.com.vn)
<t8ax> đệt
<vubuntor772> hehe
<vubuntor772> cái này em ôk
<vubuntor772> ổ đĩa
<vubuntor772> chia
<vubuntor772> thêm bớt
<vubuntor772> em mần được
<vubuntor772> chỉ ngại tới chỗ chọn ổ đĩa cài thôi
<t8ax> vậy thì cứ để đấy
<t8ax> back up chi tốn thời gian ;)
<t8ax> mất -> thì khôn thêm :D
<vubuntor772> với lại cái lúc xong thì nó có hiện ra màn hình cái màn hình boot win k nữa
<t8ax> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458 <== xong rồi đọc cái này
<t8ax> là cài đc thôi :D
<bksupybot`> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor772> vậy ok rồi
<vubuntor772> hehe
<vubuntor772> e thử cái
<t8ax> thá»­ chi
<t8ax> làm thiệt đi :))
<vubuntor772> tẹo mất dữ liệu lên đây hỏi cách lấy lại
<vubuntor772> ờ
<vubuntor772> làm luôn
<_Tux_> vubuntor772: không có cách nào lấy lại
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> gì chứ
<t8ax> mấy cái này
<t8ax> mất là coi như xong :D
<vubuntor772> chơi luôn
<vubuntor772> heheh
<vubuntor772> chào các bác
<t8ax> vâng
<n2i> ủng hộ chú
<t8ax> vĩnh biệt bác :D
<vubuntor772> hẹn các bác chừng 2 tiếng nữa
<vubuntor772> hihi
<t8ax> gì 2 tiếng
<t8ax> 15' sau
<n2i> 20' thôi
<t8ax> là xong =))
<vubuntor772> vừa đọc lại đã
<t8ax> ừh cỡ newbie chắc 20' :D
<vubuntor772> bác cứ dọa
<t8ax> đã từng cài qua Uyn chưa?
 * _Tux_ chÆ°a
<t8ax> nếu hỏi luser :-w
<tientala> cho em hỏi
<tientala> bác nào đã từng cài giao tiếng Việt chưa
<t8ax> rồi sao :D
<tientala> rồi bỏ giao diện tiếng Việt
<tientala> sao đó chuyển qua lại tiếng Việt
<tientala> chào bác t8ax
<t8ax> ừh rồi sao :D
<tientala> lúc trước em cài gd việt
<tientala> sao đó chuyển qua english
<tientala> bây giờ muốn qua lại việt
<t8ax> thì lặp lại bước 1 :D
<tientala> thì làm sao?
<tientala> nhưng không được
<_Tux_> tientala: lúc login
<t8ax> tientala, vào language support, cài Vietnamese vào
<t8ax> rồi kéo nó lên đầu :D
<_Tux_> chọn tiếng Anh
<_Tux_> hoăc Tiếng Việt
<_Tux_> -> done
<t8ax> xong log out, rồi nhìn ở phía dưới chọn tiếng Việt :D
<tientala> khi login có hiện thanh chọn ngôn ngũ
<tientala> em chọn tiếng việt mà nó ko ra
<t8ax> vào Language Support kéo cái Vietnamese lên đầu thử?
<voldemort248> !vietnam
<ubot2> Factoid 'vietnam' not found
<n2i> kéo lên đầu đee
<tientala> mà cái chữ vietnamese bị mờ
<tientala> tuy em đã cài tiếng việt
<t8ax> cứ nắm nó
<t8ax> kéo lên đầu
<t8ax> là nó trong sáng lại àh ;)
<tientala> tháo rồi cài hoài mà như ko
<t8ax> nắm nó kéo lên đầu :D
<tientala> oh
<tientala> được rồi
<tientala> cám ơn nha
<tientala> rứa mà lâu nay em mò hoài ko ra
<t8ax> ơn nghĩa gì
<tientala> em tháo rồi cài cả chục lần
<t8ax> em cho bác địa chỉ, bác cứ gửi tiền mặt là đc
<tientala> gửi tiền gì ạ
<n2i> :))
<t8ax> thì lấy ơn mang nặng thân ;) lấy tiền cho nó tìnhcảm :D
<n2i> t8ax: chưa giải thích từ đầu à?
<n2i> ai lại làm ăn chểnh mảng thế
<n2i> giờ người ta thắc mắc lại khó ăn khó nói ;)
<tientala> mới giúp 1 tí mà làm chi thu phí
<tientala> bác đinh thương mại hỗ trợ luôn à
<n2i> giúp ít thu ít :-D
<tientala> sao mấy bác ko mở một văn phòng hỗ trợ trực tuyến luôn
<tientala> thu phí cho nó tiện
<n2i> :))
<n2i> chưa có kinh phí
<t8ax> ;))
<tientala> em logout để xem có tiếng việt ko đã
<n2i> đang tích cóp dần từ những người như chú đây
<_Tux_> tientala: thì có làm sao :))
<n2i> khoan, định nói cho ra nhẽ mà làm thế này thì làm ăn nỗi gì nữa :))
<tientala> được rồi
<tientala> ha ha ha
<n2i> tientala: ta nói tiếp việc hồi nãy cho nó xong nhỉ :))
<n2i> chuyện gì ra chuyện đó
<tientala> rứa bác muốn nói gì đây
 * t8ax đạp n2i
<t8ax> ếu có fần chú
<t8ax> fắn ra ;))
<n2i> tình hình mấy chú kia là nv kỹ thuật, mình bên phòng kinh doanh
<t8ax> đệt :-s
<n2i> t8ax: coi chừng trừ lương ;)
<t8ax> thôi ko chém nữa
<tientala> cho em hỏi nha, bác t8ax làm nghề gì vậy
<t8ax> mình á?
<tientala> sao 3h sáng vẫn onl
<t8ax> 3h sáng gì?
<tientala> thì sáng nay, khoảng gần 3h kìa
<t8ax> àh
<tientala> em onl thấy bác lên
<t8ax> lâu rồi quên mất giờ Việt Nam :D
<tientala> rứa ko ở VN sao
<n2i> thôi, không chém nữa..định đùa tí
<t8ax> ko mình ở Đồng Nai =))
<n2i> :))
<tientala> đông nai là 1 trong 63 tỉnh thành của VN mà
<tientala> còn bác n2i thì sao
<tientala> giới thiệu luôn
<n2i> thì có ai nói gì đâu
<n2i> CA nằm vùng à?
<t8ax> ai biết.. giáo viên địa lý ko dạy Đồng Nai thuộc Việt Nam
<tientala> sao nữa bác
<t8ax> chỉ bảo là 1 tỉnh thành miền Nam thôi :D
<n2i> t8ax: whois tientala cái
<tientala> sao ạ
<tientala> đến lượt em giới thiệ được chưa
<n2i> tùy tâm
<n2i> nhưng mà chia sẻ tí anh em cho vui vẻ :))
<tientala> nói ra mấy bác đừng cười nha
<t8ax> vậy thôi đừng nói
<tientala> em chỉ mới là học sinh THPT thôi
<_Tux_> }info
<bksupybot`> _Tux_: (info [<channel>] <key>) -- Gives information about the factoid(s) associated with <key>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<tientala> nên trình độ còn non lắm
<_Tux_> }getinfo
<t8ax> học sinh THPT à?
 * t8ax mới 12t :|
<tientala> sao 12t
<t8ax> ghi nhầm.. 21 chứ ;)
<tientala> ít nhất 17t rùi
<codai2810> :))
<tientala> thpt mà
<t8ax> từ nhầm nhọt sang trồng trọt ;)
<tientala> bác làm em già thêm
<_Tux_> }learn getinfo as Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<bksupybot`> _Tux_: The operation succeeded.
<_Tux_> tientala: đấy
<_Tux_> cứ thế mà giới thiệu
<_Tux_> :))
<tientala> sao ạ
<tientala> giới thiệu thêm hả
<_Tux_> }getinfo
<bksupybot`> _Tux_: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<_Tux_> đó
<_Tux_> :P
<tientala> giống đều ra lí lịch quá
<voldemort248> tientala: chuản,
<n2i> mọi người tham gia vào đây đều tình nguyện show info như thế
<tientala> vậy à
<tientala> rứa em xin nói lại
<tientala> tên: Tiến
<tientala> ở Huế
<tientala> đang học, năm nay cuối cấp thpt tức lớp 12
<_Tux_> ờ qua đoạn sau đê
<_Tux_> :))
<tientala> có em chứ ko có chị
<tientala> xin hết
<t8ax> đâu
<voldemort248> mênh` có đầu vtc lởm cóc xem dc kênh thông thường
<t8ax> hình ảnh minh họa
<tientala> dạ ko có
 * _Tux_ vote kick
<_Tux_> ếu có hình thì vote kick
<tientala> thôi out, khi nào lên đây nhờ mấy bác tư vấn, giúp đỡ
<_Tux_> tientala: bạn bè cũng được
<t8ax> vote ban
<_Tux_> miễn là con gái
<n2i> cho xin nickname me.zing, blog hay gì đó cũng được, của chị em ấy
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> gái Huế thì =p~
<t8ax> ngọt như mía lùi =p~
<_Tux_> tientala: mang mấy khúc mía lùi lên đây coi
<_Tux_> :)
<tientala> mấy bác chem em mạnh thế
<vubuntor163> hello
<t8ax> nói chung
<tientala> chổ em nhìu mía lắm
<t8ax> ko có hình minh họa
<vubuntor163> có ai đây không
<_Tux_> tientala: example cái đê
<tientala> có cơ hội em cho mấy bác ăn ko còn rằng
<_Tux_> nói nhiều thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor163: ko có ai
<_Tux_> :P
<tientala> pp, G9
<t8ax> ko có hình thì miễn tình cảm
<tientala> ạc
<tientala> căng thế
<voldemort248> ẹc có cô e gái thất tình định làm mối cho _Tux_ nhưng đòi hình thì phiền quá
<t8ax> _Tux_,  ko có out luôn =))
 * _Tux_ ờ
<voldemort248> chắc phải bảo chị nó mất
<tientala> dạ
<tientala> em out đây
 * _Tux_ đi ban tientata
<tientala> cho khuât mắt mấy bác nhỉ
<t8ax> ;))
<voldemort248> =))
<n2i> quét ngay một chạc ip mà ban :))
<n2i> ồ, biến rồi à lol
<mandriva> n2i: ai biến vậy?
<n2i> chú bên trên đó
<mandriva> n2i: mới vào ko biết:D
<vanvan> chao moi nguoi
<RCua> ?
<n2i> Xin tí Vietnamese cậu ơi! :))
<vanvan> xin cho hoi day co phai la kenh ubuntu cua vietnam khong a?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ubuntu-vn?
<n2i> chứ cái tên nó nói gì thế?
<C4NoC> vn= venezuela
<vanvan> xin loi, ban go tieng khong dau di a,irc client cua minh khong doc duoc dau
<_Tux_> console
<_Tux_> ôi vãi
 * _Tux_ núp
<n2i> venezuela nó nói thế này á Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org ?
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> what's happen with you?
<voldemort248> vanvan, can you say english ?
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: thế you có phải thằng dân VN không
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> nhiều sn support quá!
<kingofmakai> uầy
<voldemort248> not say vietnammse so say english, easy read for everybody at here
<kingofmakai> chạy đâu rồi nhỉ?
<n2i> and every where
<_Tux_> chắc sợ rồi
<_Tux_> =))
<vanvan> :) Just saw this irc channel on a site and try to join, feel very happu because there's an irc channel for vietnamese, I uses #ubuntu so much, and sometimes feel it's so crowded
<n2i> oh...
<voldemort248> vanvan, i am too :D
 * n2i lủi!
<kingofmakai> are you vietnamese?
<kingofmakai> vanvan?
<vanvan> sure :)
<kingofmakai> sao lai khong doc duoc dau nhi?
<kingofmakai> dung chatzilla a?
<vanvan> I am using a selfmade-irc-client, and I haven't a way to do it though
<vanvan> haven't found a way
<vubuntor091> bác tux ơi'
<vubuntor091> đừng mắng em nhé
<vanvan> :) ssorry
<vubuntor091> việt nam thua rồi
<vubuntor091> hihi
<vubuntor091> bác n2i nữa
<vubuntor091> ờ
 * _Tux_ ôi mịa
<_Tux_> lại bác phân vùng =))
<vubuntor091> hihi
<vubuntor091> bác nhớ
<n2i> ợ
<vubuntor091> em nói nhé
<vanvan> 2-0,mg
<voldemort248> so much newbie or spammer :))
<vubuntor091> lần 1 e chia phân vùng ra thành một ổ 10GB nhé
<vanvan> omg, vietnam's playing spirit was not good at all
<vubuntor091> vào lúc chọn phân vùng cài y hệt cái link bác đưa
<vubuntor091> nhưng mà cái phân vùng trống ấy
<vubuntor091> nó k cho add
<vubuntor091> chỉ thấy làm mới
<vubuntor091> hix
<vubuntor091> e đã xóa rồi
<vubuntor091> k định dạng gì cả
<kingofmakai> vanvan: where are you now?
<vubuntor091> thế mà vẫn k được
<vubuntor091> máy vẫn nhận đủ phân vùng
<vanvan> hey, minh dang o ha noi
<vubuntor091> thế là sao bác?
<vanvan> minh la sinh vien ma
<vanvan> :d
<_Tux_> vubuntor091: lúc cài
<vubuntor091> vâng
<_Tux_> chọn format là ext4 thôi
<_Tux_> có gì phải xoắn nào
<n2i> định tuôn 1 câu quen thuộc của C4NoC!
<_Tux_> vanvan: Vân ?
<_Tux_> Văn ?
<vubuntor091> thì vấn đề là đó
<vubuntor091> nó có cho add đâu mà em chọn định dạng ext4
<vubuntor091> nó bị mờ ấy
<vubuntor091> chẳng chọn được gì
<vanvan> kingofmakai: con ban
 * kingofmakai too
<kingofmakai> :D
<vubuntor091> bác tux
<vubuntor091> :((
<vubuntor091> e hơi bị kiên trì đó
<vubuntor091> nãy giờ cài đi cài lại như cháo
<vubuntor091> vẫn k ăn thua
<kingofmakai> :-/
<vanvan> xin loi moi nguoi, minh khong doc duoc chu co dau, nen khong biet moi nguoi noi gi :D
<vubuntor091> a
<n2i> vubuntor091: Công nhận chú!
<vubuntor091> hoi cai van de cai ubuntu
<vubuntor091> sao bác?
<vubuntor091> nói thật với bác n2i
<vubuntor091> e lấy đia ubuntu ra nãy giờ tới 20 lần rồi
<n2i> vanvan: không support unicode sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor091: để xem kiên trì đến đâu coi :))
<voldemort248> the' go~ the' nay` co' doc. duoc. khong ?
<vubuntor091> cứ đút ra đút vào?
<vubuntor091> e nói tiếp nhé
<vubuntor091> lần 2
<vubuntor091> e chia ra
<vubuntor091> aconic ấy
 * _Tux_ mô phật
<n2i> vubuntor091: đút ra đút vào suốt từ đó tới giờ?
<n2i> dai ghớm
<_Tux_> GParted Recommend
<voldemort248> vubuntor091, đừng format ext4 làm gì
<vubuntor091> nó tới chỗ chọn phân vùng ấy
<vubuntor091> nó hiện ra 3 phân vùng gì
<voldemort248> format ext3 hay reiserfs thui
<vubuntor091> e không hiệu
<vanvan> n2i: minh cung khong biet nua, minh dang dung windows ma,hom truoc minh up cai kernel nen loi, dang cho build lai :d
<kingofmakai> cài bằng usb à?
<vubuntor091> cái đầu là sda
<t8ax> vubuntor091, có cái nào là unallocated ko?
<vubuntor091> nó màu trắng
<vubuntor091> có
<t8ax> vubuntor091, có cái nào là unallocated ko?
<vubuntor091> có 1 cái mà
<t8ax> ấn chuột vô nó
<t8ax> chọn Add
<vubuntor091> win k nhận
<t8ax> -> xong
<t8ax> =))
<vubuntor091> không chọn add được
<t8ax> ếu ấn chuột vô lấy chỗ ếu đâu mà add
<vubuntor091> add bị ẩn bác ơi
<vubuntor091> huhu
<t8ax> ấn chuột vô cái chỗ Unallocated đấy
<vubuntor091> vâng
<vubuntor091> e chỉ rồi
<vubuntor091> mấy cái kia vẫn ok
<vubuntor091> nó cho dele
<kingofmakai> cài bằng wubi à?
<vubuntor091> cho làm đủ thứu
<vubuntor091> thế mà cái ấy nó k cho làm gì
<vubuntor091> win k nhận
<t8ax> vubuntor091, chia ổ đĩa bằng cách gì?
<vubuntor091> mà sao linux k nhận
 * _Tux_ mô phật không biết chủ thớt vubuntor091 đã cài uyn lần nều chưa
<n2i> chụp lại cáo hình cái coi
<vubuntor091> aconic bác
<kingofmakai> unallocated thì làm sao win nhận
<vubuntor091> thì thế
<kingofmakai> cài bằng wubi hay là đĩa?
<vubuntor091> mà ubuntu nó k nhận thế mới đau em
<vubuntor091> đĩa bác
<vubuntor091> e cài luôn mà
<vubuntor091> k cài chơi
<t8ax> vubuntor091, ấn chuột phải vào My computer trong Uyn chọn Manage
<kingofmakai> ừ
<vubuntor091> mấy bác tux mới mắng xong
<vubuntor091> :))
<t8ax> vubuntor091, ấn chuột phải vào My computer trong Uyn chọn Manage
<vubuntor091> vâng
<vubuntor091> rồi chọn ổ đĩa
<vubuntor091> dele nó chứ gì
<t8ax> kéo xuống Disk Managêmnt
<vubuntor091> mấy cái này e làm ok cả
<t8ax> có thấy 1 phân vùng
<t8ax> là
<vubuntor091> từ dele trong win
<t8ax> unallocated ko?
<vubuntor091> tới acconic
<vubuntor091> có
<vubuntor091> có
<_Tux_> unalocatted
<vubuntor091> unallocated mà
<t8ax> mấy G?
<_Tux_> thì có cái mịa nào nhận
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor091> 10GB bác
<t8ax> ok men
<vubuntor091> em chia đang hoàng mà
<t8ax> giờ vào lại
<vubuntor091> yes sờ
<t8ax> live mode
<t8ax> xong cài bình xờ thường =))
 * t8ax ếu biết chia ổ đĩa còn cài đc ngon ơ :(
<vubuntor091> thế này nhé
<vubuntor091> giờ các bác đừng nói gì
<vubuntor091> e trình bày cách e chia ổ đĩa lần 1
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8oVHIe9I/AAAAAAAAHI0/VVYAoAmHOZ8/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_010.png
<vubuntor091> rồi xogn các bác cho ý kiến
<vubuntor091> hihi
<vubuntor091> chịu thế nhé
<vubuntor091> thế này
<vubuntor091> chia bằng acconic
<t8ax> fải làm tới bước này hem?
<vubuntor091> 10GB
<vubuntor091> không định dạng gì cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor091: format cả cái HDD đi
<vubuntor091> e cho dele 10GB đó
<_Tux_> xài mỗi Ubuntu
<_Tux_> cho nhanh
<_Tux_> :)
<t8ax> "Tạo phân vùng Ext4 bằng cách nhắp vào vùng free space rồi nhắp Add"
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor091> vào win kiểm tra
<vubuntor091> vân unalloca
<vubuntor091> ok nhé
<vubuntor091> tiếp
<t8ax> ếu cần dùng acconic hay gparted gì cả, cứ dùng chương trình mặc định của Uyn chia cho đơn giản ;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor091: fsck
<_Tux_> đề nghị
<vubuntor091> ????
<vubuntor091> sao bác?
<_Tux_> vứt cái *Vào Win kiểm tra* đi
<vubuntor091> vâng
<vubuntor091> ok
<mandriva> :D
<vubuntor091> bỏ đĩa vào nhé
<vubuntor091> chạy ngon lành
 * _Tux_ mẹ, xài phân vùng Ext vào Win ếu thấy
<_Tux_> kêu lỗi
<vubuntor091> không
<_Tux_> vubuntor091: đã hiểu lý do mềnh bảo cứ xài Uyn cho sướng hem
<vubuntor091> lúc đó chưa chọn ext mà bác tux
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8oVHIe9I/AAAAAAAAHI0/VVYAoAmHOZ8/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_010.png xem hình này đi
<vubuntor091> bác đừng nóng
<t8ax> ấn chuột vô cái vùng trống đó
<t8ax> rồi chữ Add mới sáng to rõ lên
<vubuntor091> cái phân vùng unal thì managa của win vẫn thấy mà
<vubuntor091> tới lúc chọn phân vùng cài
<t8ax> fsck có nghe ko
<t8ax> ko nghe thì thôi
 * t8ax trong này có mỗi mình dùng Uyn =))
<vubuntor091> check vào una rồi
<vubuntor091> k thấy add đâu
<vubuntor091> nó bị mờ
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor091> nếu add được thì e làm ngon lành rồi
<_Tux_> t8ax: nói chung là
<t8ax> vậy là
<vubuntor091> chỉ tới đó bị đơ rồi
<_Tux_> nghỉ đê
<t8ax> số trời đã định
<vubuntor091> :(*(
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> duyên này khó thoát
<t8ax> AE di tản vào khu vực khác
<vubuntor091> thua các bác
<t8ax> cho gió bão thông thoáng
<kingofmakai> xem lại cái đĩa
<kingofmakai> biết đâu đĩa đó bị lỗi
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor091> đĩa mới gi mà bác
<vubuntor091> mới itnh
<vubuntor091> em mới tem xong
<t8ax> vubuntor091, thử ghi ra USB cài thử?
<vubuntor091> :((
<t8ax> vubuntor091, đĩa mới, lol
<kingofmakai> creat cái usb mà cài
 * t8ax có đĩa của Ubuntu gửi từ Hà Lan sang nè
<kingofmakai> mới tinh mà ghi từ file iso bị lỗi thì cũng đứt
<kingofmakai> :-j
<t8ax> bỏ vô boot cả 10' ếu lên :D
<t8ax> dùng usb thử lại :D
<vubuntor091> :)
<vubuntor091> e thể nào cũng phải cài được
<vubuntor091> à
<vubuntor091> cho e hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor091> tới lúc mà cài lần 2
<t8ax> yep, có công mài sắt, có ngày chai tay
<vubuntor091> nó hiện ra có 3 phân vùng thôi
<vubuntor091> k thấy mấy phân vùng của win đâu cả
<vubuntor091> chỉ có sda
<vubuntor091> sdb
<vubuntor091> và một cái 5GB
<t8ax> cái đấy nguy đấy :D
<vubuntor091> cái sda màu trắng
<vubuntor091> sdm màu xanh cây
<_Tux_> vubuntor091: ồ sh!t
<t8ax> đừng có táy máy :D
<vubuntor091> cái kia 5GB
<t8ax> giờ á
<vubuntor091> thì add vô tư
<n2i|doi_nau_com_> gió to nhẩy!
<vubuntor091> mà e k dám
<t8ax> tạo 1 cái ổ từ cái 10G đó
<vubuntor091> sợ mất dữ liệu
<t8ax> format cái cho sạch
<t8ax> rồi del :D
<vubuntor091> vâng
<t8ax> -> try again
<t8ax> mà chắc ko tạo đc đâu
<vubuntor091> sao k tạo đc bác?
<t8ax> căn bản vì Uyn cho 4 cái ổ thôi ;)
<kingofmakai> oh yeah
<kingofmakai> chuẩn
<kingofmakai> thực ra là 4 ổ primary
<vubuntor091> yes
<t8ax> phương án thứ 2
<t8ax> là
<kingofmakai> còn logic bao nhiêu chả đuwojc
<vubuntor091> vâng
<n2i|doi_nau_com_> tạo 4 phân vùng chính ra rồi bỏ đó
<t8ax> vứt dữ liệu 1 ổ sang đâu đó
<t8ax> del hết ổ đấy
<n2i|doi_nau_com_> sau đó cho một phân vùng chính thành phâng vùng mở rộng
<t8ax> rồi bao giờ cài xong U
<t8ax> làm lại ổ mới
<_Tux_> n2i|doi_nau_com_: kingofmakai đi ra cho t8ax còn chém
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i|doi_nau_com_> còn 3 cái nữa thì tha hồ làm rồi
<t8ax> =))
<n2i|doi_nau_com_> ờ
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> cứ tự nhiên
 * t8ax đạp _Tux_ 
<kingofmakai> :|
<kingofmakai> im thin thít luôn
<kingofmakai> :|
 * kingofmakai mời bác t8ax
 * voldemort248 chuồn 
<vubuntor091> ?
<vubuntor091> các bác cứ trình bày
<vubuntor091> e tiếp thu
<voldemort248> sợ các sn lắm lắm rồi
<vubuntor091> hihi
<t8ax> xong rồi đấy
<t8ax> :))
<vubuntor091> vâng
<vubuntor091> thanks các bác
<vubuntor091> nhiệt tình quá
<vubuntor091> hihi
<vubuntor091> e làm lại
<kingofmakai> giờ thế này nhé
<vubuntor091> lần này
<vubuntor091> vâng
<vubuntor091> sao bác
<kingofmakai> dùng gparted
<vubuntor091> ok
<kingofmakai> phân vùng cái 10Gb trống kia thành extended
<kingofmakai> xong create 1 cái logic partition vào đó
<vubuntor091> vâng
<kingofmakai> cài Ubuntu vô tư
 * _Tux_ Ubuntu cài chỗ nào chẳng được
<kingofmakai> Winndows thì phải primary mới cài lên được
<kingofmakai> còn Ubuntu thì cài vào đâu cũng ok hết
<_Tux_> chỉ có MAC với Win phải cài bờ rì thôi
<kingofmakai> xong rồi cài thử, xem nó có nhận được không
<kingofmakai> :D
<t8ax> làm tý UT ko mấy bác :|
<kingofmakai> à
<kingofmakai> em hỏi mấy bác
<vubuntor091> sao bác?
<kingofmakai> tải UT thì vào đâu tải nhỉ
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> có repo không?
<vubuntor091> e đi nhé
<t8ax> .g Urban Terror
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.urbanterror.info/
<vubuntor091> tối nay nướng cái ubuntu đã
<vubuntor091> bibi
<bksupybot`> Title: Urban Terror (at www.urbanterror.info)
<vubuntor091> :))
<vubuntor091> =))
<t8ax> giải nén ra là chơi :D
<kingofmakai> ok
<kingofmakai> thank t8ax
<kingofmakai> :))
<t8ax> 723 hay 719mb thì fải
<codai2810> 719
<_Tux_> tí nữa thể nào cũng quay lại
<_Tux_> em mấy dữ liệu rồi
<_Tux_> =))
<kingofmakai> :))
<t8ax> =))
<codai2810> t8ax: lại đầu độc ai thế kia @@
<t8ax> codai2810, UT hem ;;)
<kingofmakai> hello bác codai2810
<t8ax> chấp codai2810 + kingofmakai + _Tux_  ;;)
<codai2810> t8ax: ko, hoàn lương rồi
<t8ax> ợ :(
<t8ax> sét đánh ngang... màn hình
 * kingofmakai ếu biết bắn
<t8ax> codai2810, hoàn lương mà cứ tưởng compiz đang nhảy :(
 * kingofmakai từ nhỏ đến giờ không biết halflife là gì
<codai2810> t8ax: :))
<t8ax> kingofmakai, ko có tuổi thơ kể ra cũng khổ nhỉ :(
<t8ax> codai2810, còn giữ 719mb thì vào đi ;;)
<codai2810> =))
<codai2810> t8ax: conf :))
 * codai2810 đang chờ nước sôi để đi ngủ
<_Tux_> codai2810: tắm đêm :))
<t8ax> nấu nước sôi đắp mặt cho trắng à :|
<t8ax> luộc tế bào da chết, tẩy trắng :-ss
<kingofmakai> chắc bác ấy vừa quay tay xong, phải đi tắm
<kingofmakai> :))
<codai2810> _Tux_, t8ax: ko
 * t8ax đạp kingofmakai 
<codai2810> _Tux_, t8ax: luộc nước sôi để sáng mai uống cafe
<codai2810> nhầm
<codai2810> s/luộc/đun
<_Tux_> codai2810: hơ
<t8ax> giờ nấu cho sôi để ság mai nguội fa àh ;)
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: codai2810 <- là con gái
<codai2810> t8ax: có phích mà
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: lịch sự tí đê
<kingofmakai> oh men
<t8ax> thế sao ko để sáng mai nấu :|
<codai2810> kingofmakai: quay tay là gì?
<kingofmakai> I'm sorry
<t8ax> nấu nước sôi tầm 5 10' chứ mấy :|
<codai2810> t8ax: ngủ dậy muộn
<kingofmakai> codai2810: xem đá bóng không?
<codai2810> t8ax: uoongs cafe cốt để tỉnh ngủ
<kingofmakai> thấy thằng nào đòi thay người
<kingofmakai> là nó quay tay
<codai2810> kingofmakai: có và ko
<kingofmakai> đấy
<t8ax> lol =))
<kingofmakai> sao lại có và không?
<t8ax> codai2810, ngủ sớm dậy sớm, tinh thần mơn mởn ;)
<codai2810> kingofmakai: :-??
<codai2810> kingofmakai: một vài trận có, và phần lớn là ko
<kingofmakai> ừ
<codai2810> t8ax: @@
<t8ax> mà con gái uống cafe ko tốt đâu
<kingofmakai> thế mấy trận có xem đấy, có trận nào thấy có thằng quay tay xin thay người chưa?
<t8ax> có hại
<codai2810> kingofmakai: chả hiểu
<t8ax> tốt nhất uống bia, rượu
<codai2810> t8ax: tại sáng mai đi học
<t8ax> làm từ lúa gạo
<t8ax> no bụng + dưỡng sắc :D
<kingofmakai> hôm trước sao codai2810 lại hỏi mình có chị gái không nhỉ?
<codai2810> t8ax: vừa chat với thầy, thầy bảo mai điểm danh mỗi mình em :))
<kingofmakai> hôm đấy còn xưng anh với /me
<voldemort248> codai2810, bạn k0 sợ nổi mụn sao ?
<codai2810> kingofmakai: hỏi hộ các anh
<kingofmakai> uầy
<codai2810> kingofmakai: tại chú gọi anh trước =))
 * kingofmakai đạp codai2810
<t8ax> codai2810, uầy, ai bảo thân với thầy làm gì
<voldemort248> lolz
 * kingofmakai thích làm phi công
<voldemort248> thô bạo thế
<t8ax> coi như ng` dưng nước lã đi :D
<kingofmakai> :">
<kingofmakai> 8->
<codai2810> t8ax: đâu :))
<n2i|doi_nau_com_> t8ax: chém nát rồi à?
<t8ax> đang gạ codai2810
<voldemort248> codai2810, cho tớ ngụm :D
<voldemort248> buồn ngủ, rét k0 chat với bạn dc
<kingofmakai> xưng anh trước mà không thèm đính chính
<kingofmakai> cứ để thế
<codai2810> t8ax: tại cách đây lâu lâu có mail cho thầy hỏi bài tập, xong nick hiện trong list
<t8ax> sao ko hỏi mấy sn trong này
<codai2810> thỉnh thoảng thầy pm :))
<codai2810> t8ax: hôm đó hỏi ko ai trả lời
<t8ax> ko khéo còn dễ hiểu hơn hỏi thầy ;)
<codai2810> t8ax: nên đi lên thẳng, gửi 1 mail cho cả thầy phụ trách môn và cô phụ trách đề
<codai2810> =)
<t8ax> thành ra giờ khổ thế, fải thức khuya dậy sớm
<t8ax> đúng là.. 1 phút nông nỗi =))
 * codai2810 giận luser cả mấy ngày =.=
<codai2810> đùa, thực ra mai ko định đi, nhưng mai chữa bài tập :x
 * C4NoC xoa xoa codai2810
<codai2810> C4NoC: g9
 * codai2810 đi ngủ
<C4NoC> codai2810: doi nuoc soi lam gi em?
<codai2810> :))
<voldemort248> codai2810, sao bạn k0 mail cho các sn ?
<codai2810> C4NoC: sangs mai uống cafe ạ
<voldemort248> post lên forum cũng được mà
<C4NoC> sac
<t8ax> thấy C4NoC hỏi là codai2810 dạt liền :|
<C4NoC> codai2810: hu qua nha
<codai2810> C4NoC: ngoan mà @@ thay vì bùng học thì em uống cafe @@
<codai2810> nếu ko uống cafe thì phải ở nhà ngủ :))
 * voldemort248 dang chết rét, buồn ngủ mà miệng thì đắng ngắt 
<kingofmakai> miệng đắng ngắt thì liên quan gì đến việc buồn ngủ?
<kingofmakai> cứ thế lên giường mà ngủ chớ
 * n2i|doi_bun_run học hỏi kinh nghiệm codai2810 :))
 * voldemort248 đạp kingofmakai 
<codai2810> n2i|doi_bun_run: :-/
<voldemort248> thôi đi ăn mì
<kingofmakai> voldermort248: chúc ngủ ngon
<voldemort248> kingofmakai, chúc bạn k0 ngủ được :))
 * kingofmakai có ý định tối nay không ngủ
<kingofmakai> sáng mai cũng uống cafe 8->
<voldemort248> thức làm gì, có gì để mà thức, hại người
<voldemort248> rét cóng, ngủ thôi
<kingofmakai> xem JAV
<voldemort248> g9 for all trừ kingofmakai  :D
<codai2810> nước sôi rồi
<codai2810> g9 all
<kingofmakai> thankyou
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> g9 codai2810
<vubuntor313> à ha
<vubuntor313> chào các bác
<vubuntor313> e lên đây
<vubuntor313> :))
<kingofmakai> mất dữ liệu rồi à?
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor313> được bác
<vubuntor313> xúi dại
<kingofmakai> ờ
<vubuntor313> :((
<GeekComp> kaka
<_Tux_> biết mà
<_Tux_> =))
<GeekComp> :P hế lô cả nhà
<_Tux_> t8ax: vào nhận hàng kìa
<t8ax> chúc mừng :X
<GeekComp> các bác xem có trình ghi đĩa linux nào hay hem
<vubuntor313> hế lô bác su pề mod
<vubuntor313> huhu
<t8ax> GeekComp, usb ;)
 * t8ax nhớ
<t8ax> trong lịch sử Ubuntu-VN
<t8ax> mới có duy nhất 1 ng` cài Ubuntu mất hết dữ liệu
<t8ax> giờ có thêm 1 ng` nữa
<t8ax> ta fải lập ngay huân chương :D
<vubuntor313> bác nào thế?
<vubuntor313> hehe
<t8ax> chả nhớ tên
<vubuntor313> lừa các bác thôi
<t8ax> chỉ nhớ vào chửi um xùm ;)
<vubuntor313> mất sao được
<vubuntor313> hihi
<kingofmakai> GeekComp: basero
<vubuntor313> nhưng vẫn k cài được mới ức
<vubuntor313> huhu
<vubuntor313> :((
<kingofmakai> sao không cài được?
<t8ax> hô hô
<t8ax> ghi ra usb đi
<_Tux_> t8ax: vẫn phải trao huân chương
<kingofmakai> ngày xưa /me cài cũng mất 250Gb movies
<kingofmakai> :(
<t8ax> mà nếu ko cài đc
<_Tux_> về kì tích cài đặt bất thành ubuntu
<t8ax> thì
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> 5' quay lại
<t8ax> sao lại mất cả gần 15' :D
<t8ax> _Tux_, đi đặt bằng đi
<vubuntor313> á
<t8ax> chứng nhận :)
<vubuntor313> em còn 500 GB phim HD
 * _Tux_ đi WC
<vubuntor313> hehe
<vubuntor313> nên phải cận thân
<vubuntor313> hihi
<vubuntor313> vẫn k cài được
<t8ax> HD
<vubuntor313> hôm nay đen quá
<t8ax> format đi
<vubuntor313> vâng
<t8ax> bao giờ JAV hãy để :D
<vubuntor313> format có mà chết e à
<vubuntor313> tết này vễ luyện mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor313: quay tay ít thôi
<kingofmakai> :))
<_Tux_> hại người
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> để JAV đc rồi
<t8ax> vubuntor313, mà down HD ở đâu thế, share với =p~
 * t8ax cũng ghiền film lắm :X
<kingofmakai> viettorrent.vn
<kingofmakai> bitvn.net
<vubuntor313> ec
<kingofmakai> vnbits.org
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: có acc share với
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor313> bác t8ax mà làm được
<kingofmakai> có
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> hd-united.com
<vubuntor313> e biếu bác 500GB HD
<vubuntor313> ok
<vubuntor313> e ở hcm
<kingofmakai> all.hdvnbits.org
<vubuntor313> em toàn down hdvietnam mà
<vubuntor313> không
<t8ax> dùng desktop hay laptop?
<vubuntor313> www.hdvietnam.com
<_Tux_> vubuntor313: mình nói thật
<vubuntor313> đó
<vubuntor313> lap bác
<_Tux_> là giờ
<t8ax> lap hả?
<_Tux_> đọc hướng dẫn đi
<vubuntor313> vâng
<t8ax> đóng thùng gửi vô đây
<_Tux_> đừng nghe dân tình xúi bậy
<t8ax> mình nhận cho :X
<_Tux_> ếu cài được đâu
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor313> sao k cài được
<vubuntor313> lap với bàn thì khác gì nhau hả bác?
<t8ax> ( chuẩn men, lúc trc mình cài có cần đọc ếu gì đâu )
<t8ax> lap thì đễ vận chuyển, desk lấy vướng nhà chật đất à
 * _Tux_ thấy cài ubuntu dễ thế mà người ta cứ tự làm cho nó thành cực khổ
<_Tux_> lol
<t8ax> dân tình hay thích tự làm khó mình :D
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor904> hi
<_Tux_> http://ozawazone.com/
<bksupybot`> Title: Maria Ozawa Fans Based Portal (at ozawazone.com)
<kingofmakai> three
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor904> bác tux cứ nói thế
<vubuntor904> tội e lắm
<t8ax> phong huân chương Liên xô hóa Luser cho bác _Tux_
<vubuntor904> thế bác nào giúp e lấy HD đây
<_Tux_> vubuntor904: không thấy tội thế nào
<_Tux_> ...
<kingofmakai> vubuntor904: mà sao vẫn không cài được?
 * _Tux_ có mỗi việc chạy liveCD mở Gparted rồi new par là xong
<_Tux_> ...
<kingofmakai> lần này nó thế nào?
<vubuntor904> lần này nó cứ có dev/sda
<vubuntor904> lần này nó cứ có dev/sdb
<vubuntor904> với một cái 5GB
<vubuntor904> chẳng hiểu nổi
<kingofmakai> có cắm USB vào không?
<vubuntor904> vâng
<vubuntor904> có chứ
<vubuntor904> k cắm thì em cài bằng niềm tin hả bác?
<kingofmakai> :-?
<n2i|doi_bun_run> :))
<kingofmakai> thì cái dev/sdb là cái usb
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> làm ếu có
<vubuntor904> thế còn quả dev/sda là gì?
 * t8ax cài = usb có sdb ếu đâu
<kingofmakai> dùng đĩa hay dùng usb startup
<kingofmakai> có
<vubuntor904> e dùng đĩa
<vubuntor904> nhưng mà cắm usb lúc cài
<kingofmakai> thế định cài vào usb à?
<vubuntor904> tại vừa chia ổ đĩa mà
<kingofmakai> cắm vào làm gì?
<vubuntor904> tại vừa chia ổ đĩa mà
<vubuntor904> tại vừa chia ổ đĩa mà
<vubuntor904> tại vừa chia ổ đĩa mà
<kingofmakai> dùng usb để chia ổ à/
<vubuntor904> hihi
<vubuntor904> vâng
<vubuntor904> em boot bằng usb hết
<vubuntor904> win gì cũng thé
<vubuntor904> xp hay 7
<n2i|doi_bun_run> thế nhét cd vào làm gì?
<vubuntor904> thì nó là ubuntu 10.10 ấy
<vubuntor904> usb để chia ổ đĩa
<n2i|doi_bun_run> lol
<vubuntor904> hiren't boot aays
<vubuntor904> :D
<n2i|doi_bun_run> thế cái đĩa U chia không sướng hơn à?
<vubuntor904> vâng
<vubuntor904> em có làm
<vubuntor904> nó vẫn thế
<vubuntor904> thế em mới quay sang cái usb chứ
<n2i|doi_bun_run> chú làm sao ấy chứ
<n2i|doi_bun_run> mỗi cái đĩa U là tha hồ rồi
<kingofmakai> sao phải boot bằng USb cho khổ
<kingofmakai> :-<
<vubuntor904> khổ thế chứ bác
<t8ax> thôi
<t8ax> mọi ng` lăn sang 1 bên
<t8ax> để bác ấy tự sướng :)
<vubuntor904> bác t8ax k giúp em à
<t8ax> có nhiu đó cái
<t8ax> cài U là dễ nhất
<t8ax> :(
<vubuntor904> huhu
<vubuntor904> e thaayts khó nhất
<_Tux_> vubuntor904: từ bỏ đi
<vubuntor904> không
 * _Tux_ mình vui lắm
<vubuntor904> e cài bằng được thì thôi
<vubuntor904> =^,^=
<_Tux_> vubuntor904: cài xong ngắm rồi dùng win đúng hem :D
<n2i|doi_bun_run> có quyết tâm
<vubuntor904> không
<vubuntor904> e cài học mà
<vubuntor904> ngắm gì chứ
<vubuntor904> ngắm thì e đã k cố thế này rồi
<vubuntor904> thực ra cài máy ảo cũng được
<vubuntor904> nhưng mà nó nặng kinh người
<vubuntor904> riêng cái wm đã chết rồi
<vubuntor904> e cài luôn
<vubuntor904> hehe
<_Tux_> vubuntor904: học gì mà dùng Ubuntu ;))
<t8ax> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TQj97TLvjSI/AAAAAAAAAMg/qSplTxF55Uo/3.png
<t8ax> clgt :(
<vubuntor904> em học hệ điều hành
<kid__> phải công nhận là /me thích bạn vubuntor904  rồi đó
<_Tux_> t8ax: ;))
<kid__> kiên trì phết
<vubuntor904> vâng
<vubuntor904> e kiên trì lắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor904: học xong lại bỏ chớ dzề
<kingofmakai> ừ
<kid__> yêu rồi đới
 * t8ax cười đểu _Tux_ 
 * _Tux_ ếu kiên trì
<vubuntor904> oh
<vubuntor904> thôi
<vubuntor904> hehe
 * kingofmakai me too
 * _Tux_ nhưng cũng hun bạn vubuntor904 phát
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> vubuntor904, kid__ là đàn bà có trym đấy
<vubuntor904> ờ
 * kid__ nhét trym vào mồm t8ax 
<_Tux_> vubuntor904: gút lắc
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor904> mấy bác chém kinh quá
 * t8ax nhai nhai rồi fun lại vào mặt kid__ 
<t8ax> chúc bạn may mắn lần sau :D
<vubuntor904> dùng 2 cái lôn mà bác
<vubuntor904> k biết sao
<vubuntor904> chắc mai tốt ngày nó cho cài
<vubuntor904> hihi
<vubuntor904> e đi ngủ đã
<t8ax> vậy mà bảo
<vubuntor904> nhưng trước khi đi ngủ cài lại lần nữa
<vubuntor904> hehe
<_Tux_> vubuntor904: ờ hảo ý
<t8ax> đêm nay thức khuya nướng Ubuntu
<_Tux_> ngủ đê
<_Tux_> =))
 * t8ax mà ếu làm đc cái gì
<vubuntor904> mai e học cả ngày
<t8ax> là làm cả đêm
<t8ax> học cũng fải nghĩ
<vubuntor904> ờ
<t8ax> Ubuntu chứ đùa àh
<vubuntor904> 6H30 e học rồi
<vubuntor904> hihi
<vubuntor904> tối mới về
<t8ax> điện lên giáo viên
<t8ax> bảo hôm nay ếu khỏe
<vubuntor904> cài tiếp
<t8ax> ngại gì :D
<vubuntor904> giáo viên hả?
<GeekComp> mija
<vubuntor904> có ông thầy ông chuwoir chết
<GeekComp> mạng vs chả miếc
<GeekComp> như cái kẹc
<t8ax> ngại gì bố con chúng nó
<t8ax> cứ bảo tôi thuộc Luser
<t8ax> là ngán ngay :D
<vubuntor904> ờ
<vubuntor904> hihi
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor904> có bác nào ở hcm k nhỉ?
<GeekComp> chuyện gì dzui dzậy
<kid__> có
<t8ax> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TQj97TLvjSI/AAAAAAAAAMg/qSplTxF55Uo/3.png
 * _Tux_ đây toàn Hồ Chí Minh
<vubuntor904> có bác nào học công nghiệp không?
<t8ax> dùng Uyn 7 đc mấy tháng
<t8ax> cuối cùng mình mới biết mở cái About Windows :(
<vubuntor904> e dùng từ lúc mua máy
<GeekComp> _Tux_: chém gió vừa thôi
<vubuntor904> 1 năm rưỡi rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor904: nó là cá gì
<_Tux_> có ăn được hem
<t8ax> _Tux_, nó là 1 chương trình rất nguy hiểm
 * _Tux_ cái t8ax là cái gì đấy
<t8ax> ấn vô là hỏng cả máy
<_Tux_> t8ax: có coi được JAV hem
<t8ax> JAV á
<t8ax> hard porn đc tuốt
<t8ax> ếu fải xoắn bố con cháu cha đứa nào cả ;)
<GeekComp> =-O
<t8ax> đặc biệt có file Phimnguoilon.exe
<t8ax> cực khủng :D
<_Tux_> t8ax: thế hả
<vubuntor904> hix các bác lại nói virus ấy hả?
<GeekComp> các bác tư vấn e nên lấy soft gì về giờ
<_Tux_> máy ếu có cài được hêm
<kingofmakai> yeah
<t8ax> _Tux_, nâu
<t8ax> chỉ dùng cho máy khủng ;)
<vubuntor904> ẹc
 * _Tux_ xài Linux tiếp
<vubuntor904> mấy bác chém thế
<vubuntor904> e cài ubun của e đã
<vubuntor904> hehe
<t8ax> hehe
<vubuntor904> bibi các bác
<vubuntor904> thaks phát
<t8ax> dùng uyn đi :D
<kingofmakai> see you again
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor904> không
<vubuntor904> ubun thôi
<_Tux_> công nhận
<_Tux_> bạn trẻ này kiên trì
<t8ax> điều gì khiến cậu bé này ham học hỏi thế =))
<_Tux_> cho dù mình ném đá như thế
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> lập topic trong 4rum đi
 * _Tux_ lần sau không cài được
<t8ax> nếu bạn là Anti Ubuntu
<t8ax> hãy vào #ubuntu-vn với chúng tôi :D
<_Tux_> sẽ support nhiệt tình =))
<t8ax> có free space
<t8ax> mà ấn vô ko add đc
<t8ax> cài = niềm tin :(
<_Tux_> t8ax: chắc bố vẫn mount HDD
<_Tux_> =))
<kingofmakai> lúc boot từ CD thì mount cái khỉ gì nữa
<kid__> chắc ngồi xem ảnh, nhạc...
<sonberry> Vedics có sử dụng thế nào nhỉ mọi người?
<haile> 222
<n2i|doi_bun_run> sonberry: đó là cái gì?
<sonberry> cái điều khiển bằng giọng nói bạn ạ
<n2i|doi_bun_run> ợ..
<sonberry> thay mouse
<n2i|doi_bun_run> nói tiếng anh à?
<n2i|doi_bun_run> nhớ thời xài vista, dạy cho nó làm việc bằng giọng nói mà phát điên lên được, có cái là cũng vui
<n2i|doi_bun_run> chán chán ra bày rồi mắng nõ cũng hài ghớm :))
<sonberry> :d
<sonberry> nói sai nó đơ mặt ra
<sonberry> ko biết làm thế nào
<sonberry> pre chế độ không click chuột
<sonberry> nhỡ nói nhầm delete chắc toi
<n2i|doi_bun_run> :))
<vubuntor135> Chào các bác. Các bác cho em hỏi cách cấu hình của Dovecot. Em cấu hình phần listen_imap và pop3 nhưng khi sử dụng netstat thì nó thông báo về cổng 143 và 110 thế này: " : : : 110" và ": : : 143" trong khi các cổng 995 và 993 thì: "0.0.0.0 : 993";" 0.0.0.0 : 993" mong mọi người giúp em. Em cảm ơn!
<C4NoC> coi chỗ ipv6
<vubuntor135> Em cấu hình cho các cổng 110 và 143 lắng nghe được rồi. Nhưng em chỉ có thể gửi và nhận trên máy cài dịch vụ SendMail thôi chứ sử dụng Outlook Express của máy khác thì lại không được. Bác có thể vào xem giúp em luôn được không
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> config đúng chưa
<C4NoC> dove cot?
<vubuntor135> rồi ạh
<vubuntor135> bác vào xem giúp em nhé
<vubuntor135> SSH: phongtroduy.dyndns.org
<vubuntor135> user: root - pass: 123456
<n2i|doi_bun_run> dyndns
<vubuntor135> vâng
<C4NoC> wtf?
<C4NoC> làm cái config
<C4NoC> mà hok bít bỏ comment à
<C4NoC> vubuntor135: nhìn mệt qu
<vubuntor135> T__T em mới học
<vubuntor135> bác thông cảm T__T
<C4NoC> thế chịu khó học bỏ comment đi
 * C4NoC đi ngảo
<vubuntor135> Vâng
<vubuntor135> bác xem giúp em chút
<n2i|doi_bun_run> :))
<vubuntor135> ^^
<C4NoC> học à
<C4NoC> vubuntor135: học trên trường?
<vubuntor135> vâng
<n2i|doi_bun_run> cenos, /me chưa tiếp xúc nó bao giờ, nó hơn các Distro khác thế nào nhỉ? về mảng server?
<C4NoC> vubuntor135: thế chịu khó mò và học típ :D
<vubuntor135> T__T mai em phải báo cáo phần này
<vubuntor135> mà bây giờ chưa xong :(
<vubuntor135> các bác xem giúp em với :((
<C4NoC> bỏ hết comment đi
<C4NoC> mềnh tắm xong coi lướt qua
<C4NoC> hok thì mềnh đi ngảo
<vubuntor135> vâng
<vubuntor135> bác tắm muộn thế :-ss
<n2i|doi_bun_run> :))
<n2i|doi_bun_run> nhanh lên :-D
<Lokiheero> để mềnh vào rm -rf /
<Lokiheero> &
<Lokiheero> *
<mandriva> Lokiheero: toàn xúi dại
<vubuntor135> Bác muốn em bỏ comment file nào vậy
<n2i|doi_bun_run> :))
<mandriva> Lokiheero: ai lại làm vậy sudo rm -rf /boot là  ok rồi=))
<vubuntor135> hic bác làm thế em tự sát mất :((
<n2i|do_doi_roi> :))
<vubuntor135> hic các bác đi ngủ roài àh :((
<n2i|do_doi_roi> đi mà ngủ hóa mộng du à? :))
<vubuntor135> :))
<vubuntor135> thoi em di ngu vay T__T
<vubuntor135> chuc cac bac ngu ngon :x
<vubuntor135> bb ca nha :D
<kid__> x/quit
<codai2810> }morning
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-16
<dungwd> cho hỏi cấu hình Apache2 & ProFTPD
<dungwd> có ai không? mình muốn cài ProFTP và Web apace server
<dungwd> làm sao để virutual host nó hiểu dc
<vubuntor732> bác tux
<vubuntor732> hihi
<vubuntor732> e lên đây
<vubuntor732> :))
<vubuntor732> =))
<vubuntor732> ==daovanhoi
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor732> bác n2i
<vubuntor732> hihi
<vubuntor732> e hỏi bác cái
<vubuntor732> muốn thay đổi tên chát thì làm sao hả bác?
<vubuntor732> e đang dùng tên chat của ai ấy
<vubuntor732> huhu
<n2i> /nick nickname
<vubuntor732>  /nick daovanhoi
<n2i> thì vubuntor chứ sao
<vubuntor732> thanks bác
<vubuntor732> ờ
<vubuntor732> huhu
<daovanhoi> hihi
<n2i> sao thế?
<n2i> :))
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> em đổi rồi
<daovanhoi> tên em ấy
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> e hỏi này
<daovanhoi> vẫn không được bác ơi
<n2i> không cài được à?
<daovanhoi> tháo usb ra nó còn dev/sdb ấy
<n2i> thế này nhé
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> bác cứ nói
<n2i> đơn giản chỉ là nhét cd vào và boot
<daovanhoi> ok
<daovanhoi> e nhét vào
<n2i> boot livecd lên. dùng gparted phân vùng lại, đỡ phải phân vùng sau
<daovanhoi> tới lúc chọn phân vùng rồi
<daovanhoi> có được đâu
<n2i> sau đó nhấn cái install trên desktop và lam như thường
<daovanhoi> gparter nó nằm ở cd đúng k bác?
<n2i> tới đoạn phân vùng chọn advance hay manual gì đó
<n2i> uh,
<daovanhoi> thì đó
<daovanhoi> e ok tất cả
<daovanhoi> chỉ trừ cái phân vùng thôi
<daovanhoi> e làm được ổ đĩa
<n2i> post cái ảnh của phân vùng lên coi nào
<daovanhoi> nhưng lúc tới đó chẳng thấy cái gì
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e đang upload ảnh
<n2i> boot vào livecd và ở trong đó cũng đc
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> thì e cũng làm ok cả
<daovanhoi> nhưng k chọn được phân vùng
<daovanhoi> :((
<n2i> ừ thì cứ post lên xem đa
<daovanhoi> http://ca7.upanh.com/17.938.22334075.td60/untitled.png
<daovanhoi> đó bác
<daovanhoi> bác xem cho e ý kiến
<n2i> bợm
<daovanhoi> hả/
<daovanhoi> sao bợm bác?
<n2i> vào Ubuntu mở gparted ra rồi chụp ảnh, up lên cái
<n2i> :))
<daovanhoi> á
<n2i> nhìn trên win không rõ ràng gì cả
<daovanhoi> e mà chụp được hình trong ubuntu thì nói làm gì
<daovanhoi> sao chụp được bác
<n2i> nó có cho biết rõ bảng phân vùng đâu
<daovanhoi> nó có cài được đâu
<daovanhoi> :((
<n2i> trong U có mẫy cái đó rồi
<daovanhoi> thế e phân vùng thế đúng k à?
<n2i> không phải lo
<daovanhoi> là sao bác?
<n2i> không, ý là chụp hình trong U thì rất dễ
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> nhưng e có cài được đâu mà chụp dễ với khó hở bác?
<n2i> tính ra phân vùng như thế là ổn rồi mờ
<n2i> thì phải coi cho rõ mới nói tiếp được chớ
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> có một cái unalloc đó
<n2i> uhm
<daovanhoi> cài vào nó chỉ hiện ra 1 phân vùng dev/sda gì ấy
<daovanhoi> với một cái nữa là 5GB
<daovanhoi> chẳng thấy tin tức gì cả
<n2i> nó nhận cả cục vậy à?
<n2i> hơ hơ..
<n2i> tại bảng phân vùng đấy
<n2i> rồi, vào livecd rồi nói tiếp!
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e có biết đâu
<n2i> từ đã
<daovanhoi> nó thấy cái phân vùng 5GB
<daovanhoi> không biết nó ở đâu ra
<daovanhoi> nản quá
<daovanhoi> chẳng dám cài
<daovanhoi> sợ
<daovanhoi> hihi
<n2i> :))
<daovanhoi> bác cho ý kiến tiếp
<n2i> phân vùng rành mạch như thế này có phải đẹp không http://i.imgur.com/So0sx.png
<daovanhoi> thì e làm rành mạch đó
<daovanhoi> có chỗ nào k rành đâu
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> nhìn thì rành mạch thật
<n2i> nhưng quan trọng là cấu trúc logic của nó cơ mà
<daovanhoi> cấu trúc thì e k biết
<daovanhoi> chỉ tới lúc chọn phân vùng k có mà chọn ext4 ấy
<n2i> nhìn hình đó nhé
<daovanhoi> với swap
<n2i> có 4 phân vùng chính, thấy không?
<n2i> trong phân vùng chính cuối có các phân vùng logic khác
<daovanhoi> vâng
<n2i> khi đó phân vùng chính đó trở thành phân vùng mở rộng
<n2i> rõ ràng, logic
<n2i> không như cái hình win, liệt lên một loạt, chẳng có vai trò ông nào cả
<n2i> thôi, cứ vào livecd rồi tính tiếp ;)
<daovanhoi> thế giờ thế nào hở bác?
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e thá»­ pahts
<daovanhoi> tẹo k được ra hỏi tiếp
<n2i> vào livecd rồi lên đây hỏi
<n2i> nó cũng xài bt được mà
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> nhưng k có wifi
<daovanhoi> nó cài vào có thấy wifi k hả bác?
<n2i> xài wifi hả?
<afterlastangel> mọi người chuẩn bị họp hành gì trên IRC nha
<daovanhoi> vâng
<n2i> daovanhoi: có thể có đấy. máy hp hở?
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> hp dv4
<n2i> cái đó nó có xài card wifi gì đặc biệt không?
<daovanhoi> không
<daovanhoi> card bình thường bác
<n2i> thôi thì cứ boot lên đã
<daovanhoi> có gì đặc biệt đâu
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e boot nhé
<daovanhoi> bibi bác
<n2i> nhớ bật công tắc wifi lên từ giiow nhá
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> e nhớ rồi
<vubuntor535> e muốn làm sakura trong suốt , làm như thế nào vậy
<n2i> sakura? nghe như film nhật bổn ấy nhấy? lại nhớ tới bánh, lại đói bụng :))
<vubuntor535> :( giống như ter ấy
<n2i> terminal hả?
<vubuntor535> ừm, thấy mấy ông kia làm nó trong suốt sao hay vậy
<vubuntor535> đang dùng lubuntu
<vubuntor535> :d
<n2i> trong suốt cái nền à?
<vubuntor535> vâ
<vubuntor535> vâng
 * vubuntor859 cho hoi sao minh da tao live USB ubuntu 10.10
<n2i> terminal trong U có mục chọn trans ở tab background trong preferences mà
<vubuntor859> nhung khi reboot may lai
<vubuntor535> :(
<vubuntor535> tui xài lubuntu
<vubuntor535> có lxterminal
<vubuntor859> thi no boot ko duoc
<vubuntor535> mà cài sakura cho nhẹ
<vubuntor535> gõ lxterminal rồi ~~
<vubuntor859> no boot mot hoi la treo may luon
<n2i> thì xem trong đó đi
<n2i> ờ
<vubuntor859> trong khi do live CD 10.4 thi van ok
<n2i> vậy phải nhờ compiz nếu muốn
<vubuntor535> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_AWQTr7qby0I/TD8LLU_bZ5I/AAAAAAAAAg4/KJ8a5HBaFIM/s400/Ob%20Chromium%20A32.png
<n2i> vubuntor859: làm liveusb bằng gì?
<vubuntor535> nè
<vubuntor535> làm giống vậy nè :D
<vubuntor859> n2i: bang chuong trinh mac dinh trong live cd
<n2i> bác tiết kiệm quá. làm cái hình trưng hết cả mắt
<n2i> vubuntor859: có xài win không?
<vubuntor859> n2i: ko
<vubuntor859> n2i: dang chay live cd
<n2i> có thể cậu làm chưa đúng, hoặc trong bios chưa chọn boot usb?
<vubuntor535> @-) hình của người khác mà
<vubuntor859> n2i: chon roi no moi treo khi boot do
<n2i> hay nhỉ
<n2i> 10.10 à?
<n2i> thế giờ đang xài arch hả?
<vubuntor859> n2i: no bao cai gi ma ko tim thay trong file cau hinh ay
<vubuntor859> n2i: arch gi
<vubuntor535> lubuntu 10.10 @-)
<vubuntor859> n2i: dang trong livecd 10.04
<n2i> vubuntor535: http://i.imgur.com/h47VB.png trong suốt kiểu này?
<vubuntor535> nó đó @-)
<n2i> ồ, thế sao tạo usb boot mà không được nhỉ
<vubuntor535> à
 * vubuntor859 gio phai lam sao?
<n2i> khi làm nó có báo lỗi gì không?
<vubuntor535> boot nó đứng 1 chút à
<vubuntor535> @-)
<vubuntor535> rồi vào bt
<n2i> vubuntor535: dualboot hay là thế nào?
<n2i> cấu hình grub thế nào?
<vubuntor859> n2i: ko biet khi tao no chang bao loi gi
<n2i> vubuntor859: máy có hđh nào không?
<vubuntor859> n2i: nhung khi bot thi tu gian
<vubuntor859> n2i: xoa het roi
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor859> n2i: chi con o dia /home thoi
<n2i> thế trước khi xóa mà chẳng làm một cái nào sống à :))
<n2i> ừa
<n2i> nếu làm không được thì cài bằng cd thôi, có làm sao
<vubuntor859> n2i: song gie
<vubuntor859> n2i: troi
<vubuntor859> n2i: cai live cd 10.04
<vubuntor859> n2i: roi update
<n2i> không rõ qúa trình làm thì ngồi đoán cũng bó giò
<n2i> có ~200M mờ
<vubuntor859> n2i: roi up len 10.10 chet mat
<n2i> :))
<n2i> ủa
<n2i> định lên 10.10 à?
<vubuntor859> n2i: chu may thang nay xai 10.10 ma
<n2i> vậy thì tải 10.10 về cài chứ cài 10.04 xong upgrade lên làm gì
<vubuntor859> n2i: van de la dia dau ma ghi@@
<vubuntor717> bác n2i
<vubuntor717> e có hình rồi đây
<vubuntor859> n2i: ma ngan burn dia qua
<daovanhoi> hihi
<vubuntor859> n2i: ko biet cai cd-rom bi gi ma burn toan chuoi
<daovanhoi> bác ơi
<daovanhoi> đâu rồi
<daovanhoi> huhu
<n2i> thời buổi xài usb mờ, burn làm gì
<daovanhoi> bác n2i
<n2i> daovanhoi: :))
<vubuntor859> n2i: burn fedora, suse, mandriva, mint, U 10.10
<daovanhoi> em chụp hình trong ubun rồi
<n2i> cho cái hình đê
<vubuntor859> mat het mot dong dia ma chang xai duoc thang nao
<vubuntor535> bác burn = gì vậy :D
<vubuntor859> n2i: noi hay qua
<n2i> 859: /me chưa burn đĩa nào cả
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor535> mình burn = k3b :D
<n2i> burn kiểu gì hay vậy?
<vubuntor859> n2i: live cd no ko chay thi biet lam sao
<daovanhoi> bác chờ e thí
<n2i> 859 livecd cũng không chạy sao?
<daovanhoi> http://ca7.upanh.com/17.940.22335995.ogy0/screenshot.png
<vubuntor859> n2i: Brasero
<daovanhoi> của bác đó
<daovanhoi> ấy
<daovanhoi> ảnh ấy
<vubuntor535> @@!
<daovanhoi> nó chỉ cho phân vùng gì có biết đâu
<vubuntor535> burn image <= chứ k phải burn data
<vubuntor859> n2i: chi co cai livecd 10.04 goc cua canonical la chay bo mang
<n2i> :))
<daovanhoi> bác n2i
<n2i> chắc burn nhầm òi
<n2i> daovanhoi: hơi bất cập đấy
<vubuntor859> vubuntor535: da burn inmage chu burn data cai gi
<daovanhoi> vân
<n2i> sao không bật gparted lên
<vubuntor535> @-) speed bao nhiu
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> thì thế
<daovanhoi> e tiếp nhé
<daovanhoi> nhiều ảnh lắm
<n2i> daovanhoi: terminal lên nữa
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor859> vubuntor535: 24X
<daovanhoi> http://ca7.upanh.com/17.940.22336059.BGD0/qq.png
<vubuntor535> :|
<daovanhoi> cái này là grpared của các bác
 * vubuntor859 ton 1 dong tien mua dia ma chang duoc gi
<n2i> vụ này vui đấy
<vubuntor535> ồ
<vubuntor535> tui ghi đĩa đĩa nào cũng okê mà @@!
<n2i> nó không nhận ra bảng phân vùng
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> thì sao hả bác?
 * vubuntor859 lay con usb 4GB lam liveusb no cung chang chay bo mang
<n2i> vào terminal sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda coi cái
<vubuntor859> vubuntor535: boi vay toi moi noi cai cd-rom co van de:|
<vubuntor535> :|
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e up ảnh cho bác
<[nobawk]> :3
 * vubuntor859 chan nhi
<n2i> [nobawk]: vụ này ngoại việc tạo lại bảng phân vùng còn cách nào khác không?
 * vubuntor859 gio nay cai U 10.04->update->up 10.10->toi tet cong go toc do mang 50kb/s
<n2i> tạo lại thì coi như chết ông win :))
<n2i> vubuntor859: 10.04 cũng ok mà
<afterlastangel> ptkhanh|zzz: , RCua chuẩn bị họp hành cuối năm đi
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<vubuntor535> tìm lại mirror là speed lên mà
<vubuntor535> @@!
<n2i> uhm
 * vubuntor859 khong le gio nay ngoi cai winxp@@
<daovanhoi> e cho các bác 3 ảnh nữa là hết í nhé
<daovanhoi> xem rồi giúp em
<daovanhoi> huhu
<n2i> :))
<n2i> vubuntor859: cứ cài 10.04 vào
<n2i> mạng vốn chậm thế
<vubuntor973> minh dang vua dung thu vua cai ubuntu 10.10 tu dia CD, nhung den phan Who are you? thi sau khi dien du thong tin roi ma nut forward van dang bi mo. startus la Ready when you are, xo ra thi duoc dong ubuntu wpa_supplicant[1832]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
<n2i> hay là chỉ update u mới chậm thế? vubuntor859?
<vubuntor973> cach doi DNS cua iPV4 trong ubuntu 10.10
<n2i> "e cho các bác 3 ảnh nữa là hết í nhé" :))
<vubuntor859> n2i: update hay up len 10.10 deu the theo kinh nghiem up len 10.10 con cham hon co the chi 30kb/s
 * vubuntor859 chet mat
<daovanhoi> bác n2i
<daovanhoi> http://ca2.upanh.com/17.941.22336190.6QQ0/2.png http://ca8.upanh.com/17.941.22336196.De10/3.png http://ca8.upanh.com/17.941.22336204.9Bx0/4.png
<daovanhoi> đó
<daovanhoi> của bác đó
<n2i> vậy lướt web, xem film online có ok ko?
<daovanhoi> buzz
<vubuntor973> loi nay la gi vay: ubuntu wpa_supplicant[1832]: Failed to initiate AP scan. em dang cai ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor859> n2i: mang nay chi luot web thoi chu xem phim cai gi
<daovanhoi> bác n2i xem chưa?
<n2i> ờ thế thì chậm cũng phải :-D
<vubuntor859> n2i: xem phim ra ngoai tiem 3dvd/10 ngan:D
<n2i> daovanhoi: oái ăm nhỉ :))
<daovanhoi> bácn2i
<daovanhoi> vâng
<n2i> xem mớ đó đau mắt bỏ xừ
<daovanhoi> giờ sao bác
<daovanhoi> có mấy phân vùng lạ quá
<daovanhoi> e k hiểu
<n2i> daovanhoi: thế này nhé
<daovanhoi> cái gì mà 47GB free thế bác
<daovanhoi> rồi cả 14000000TB nữa
<daovanhoi> bác cứ nói
<daovanhoi> buzz
 * vubuntor859 co ai biet chinh cai file boot cua live usb lai ko@@
<vubuntor973> ubuntu wpa_supplicant[1832]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
<vubuntor973> ubuntu wpa_supplicant[1832]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
<n2i> pm riêng, ở đây chóng cả mặt
<vubuntor973> ubuntu wpa_supplicant[1832]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
<n2i> vubuntor973?
<daovanhoi> buzz
<n2i> đang cài U á? mờ nó scan net lại khong được?
<n2i> daovanhoi: chú ý màn hình, /me pm riêng rồi đó
<n2i> đang ở trên web à?
<[nobawk]> n2i, hong biet' nay~ h ko theo doi~
<daovanhoi> đâu
<daovanhoi> e có thấy gì đâu
<n2i> [nobawk]: đại khái là U + Gparted không nhận ra bảng phân vùng
<daovanhoi> pm riêng đâu?
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> giờ tinhs ao bác?
<n2i> tính ra chú có đến 5 phân vùng chính à? :))
<GeekComp> hế lô cả  nhà
<GeekComp> cái giề
<[nobawk]> the' thi` copy du~ lieu. ra cho~ khac'
<[nobawk]> roi` chia lai. dia~ cung' :))
<daovanhoi> e có 4 thôi mà
<GeekComp> đĩa cứng tên nào xịn thế
<[nobawk]> the' la` nhanh
<n2i> >500G film cp cũng ốm :))
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> ko bàn ra
<afterlastangel> :-w
<afterlastangel> ngủ
<daovanhoi> e tính copy hết dữ liệu ra
<daovanhoi> format
<[nobawk]> film thi` vat' bo' di
<daovanhoi> rồi chia lại à?
<[nobawk]> giu~ lam` gi`
<[nobawk]> daovanhoi, o`
<daovanhoi> HD bác ơi
<n2i> nghe biểu toàn HD
 * vubuntor859 day la file trong thu muc grub
<daovanhoi> bỏ tiếc của giờ lắm
<vubuntor859> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544288/
<n2i> :))
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daovanhoi> bỏ tiếc của giời lắm
<[nobawk]> kinh nghiem. la` ko nen dung` 2 chuong trinh` partition editor
<[nobawk]> dung` 1 cai' thoi
<daovanhoi> toàn cứ 10GB một bộ
<[nobawk]> gparted la` 1 lua. chon. tot'
<n2i> cái này vốn phân vùng bên win
<vubuntor859> [nobawk]: liveusb khi boot bi treo may lam sao bay gi
<n2i> [nobawk]: yep!
<[nobawk]> hoac. la` thu? dung` acronis trong dia~ hiren boot
<daovanhoi> ẹc
<[nobawk]> roi` resize lai. 1 phan vung` nao` do' vi' du. phan vung` windows
<daovanhoi> hôm qua bác tux bày rồi
<n2i> daovanhoi: lúc phân vùng xài gì?
<daovanhoi> e thử ok rồi
<[nobawk]> biet' dau no' viet' la.i dung'
<[nobawk]> ko dc thi` chiu. roi` he' he'
<[nobawk]> thoi format het' cho nhanh
<daovanhoi> em dùng aco ấy
<[nobawk]> sach. o? cung'
<daovanhoi> chứ gra thì nó hết dữ liệu à
<daovanhoi> bác k thấy nó dồn lại à?
<[nobawk]> daovanhoi, acronis ban? may'?
<daovanhoi> cái ảnh ấy
 * vubuntor859 con cai vu liveusb ko chay phai lam sao?@@
<daovanhoi> 11.0 bác
<n2i> có dùng manager devices của win không?
<[nobawk]> minh` cu' format la` xach.
<daovanhoi> e theo kịp thời đại mà
<daovanhoi> có
<[nobawk]> do~ rac' may'
<daovanhoi> lần đầu dùng
<n2i> ẹc
<[nobawk]> daovanhoi, o` thoi the' chiu.
<daovanhoi> ?
<daovanhoi> @_@
<daovanhoi> các cao thủ bày hết chiêu rồi
<daovanhoi> e thử hết
<daovanhoi> kểu này chắc phải bỏ cả mà format thôi
<daovanhoi> =))
<n2i> thường thì không nên dính đến win khi nhắc tới đĩa cứng của U :-D
<daovanhoi> mới tinh
<n2i> daovanhoi: gì mà bi quan thế
<vubuntor535> :))
 * vubuntor859 chan nan
<daovanhoi> 500GB phim HD +320 GB trong máy laptop
<n2i> đang pm riêng này
<daovanhoi> hehef
<vubuntor535> format đi
<vubuntor535> =))
<daovanhoi> cũng xứng nhỉ?
<n2i> daovanhoi:??
<n2i> ổ cứng nhiêu?
<daovanhoi> ẹc
<daovanhoi> 320
<daovanhoi> ổ cứng ngoài là 500GB
<daovanhoi> hihi
<n2i> ờ
<vubuntor535> như mình nè
<n2i> ổ cứng gắn ngoài?
<vubuntor535> gỡ ra =p~
<daovanhoi> vâng
<n2i> gắn ngoài thì thão ra
<daovanhoi> e gỡ rồi
<daovanhoi> chỉ còn ổ trong thôi
<n2i> ờ
<vubuntor535> nhúng nước , gắn vào lại
<n2i> thế thì băn khoăn gì vụ mất 500G?
<n2i> vubuntor535: thường thì phải luộc mới được :))
<daovanhoi> hả?
<vubuntor535> @-)
<daovanhoi> bác 535 vui tính nhỉ?
<vubuntor535> cài U đơn giản mà
 * vubuntor859 sao toan chem gio ko vay ne!
<daovanhoi> luộc chấm mắm nhỉ?
 * n2i đói bụng quá
<daovanhoi> thì đơn giản
<vubuntor535> đăng ăn khô mực
<vubuntor535> @-)
<daovanhoi> nhưng mà nó có nhận ổ cứng k thì mới nói
<n2i> daovanhoi: căn bản là hôm qua nghe mấy ông làm loạn cả lên
<daovanhoi> chứ cài thì cũng chỉ có next như bên win thôi mà
<daovanhoi> vâng
<vubuntor859> vubuntor535: ban lon kenh thi phai
<n2i> kiểu đẽo cày giữa đường
<GeekComp> yêu cầu ko chém gió nơi này nyha
<daovanhoi> hix
<n2i> daovanhoi: thế này
<daovanhoi> vâng
<vubuntor859> !spam |vubuntor535
<ubot2> vubuntor535: Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<n2i> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<daovanhoi> vâng
<GeekComp> vubuntor895: clone ai đây?
<n2i> haha
<vubuntor859> GeekComp: ?
<n2i> xài xong lệnh đó mới biết của mình chưa bao giờ có output đẹp như giờ :))
<daovanhoi> thế làm xong có đi luôn cái ổ k bác?
<vubuntor859> GeekComp: clone la gi?
<GeekComp> vubuntor859: lại giả nai
<n2i> daovanhoi: đâu can gì đâu
 * vubuntor859 @@ tra ai giup minh cai vu liveusb sao
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor859: kể nghe
<n2i> daovanhoi: đại khái nó thế này http://i.imgur.com/O4Aid.png
<vubuntor859> GeekComp: ko biet moi hoi gia nai gie
<GeekComp> thì nói đê cho ng ta gỡ
<vubuntor859> GeekComp: thi tao live usb 10.10
<vubuntor859> GeekComp: reboot lai
<daovanhoi> ẹc
<n2i> daovanhoi: /me muốn biết có phải thực sự U không nhận ra bảng phân vùng không ấy mà
<vubuntor859> GeekComp: trong khi boot no treo luon cai may
<daovanhoi> fdisk là cái format boot setor mà
<n2i> daovanhoi: làm xong chưa?
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> e đang ở win
<daovanhoi> có làm được đâu
<vubuntor859> daovanhoi: sudo rm rf /!
<n2i> ọe
<daovanhoi> khổ nỗi k bắt wifii
<daovanhoi> bác cứ nói
<n2i> sao lại chạy về win rồi?
<daovanhoi> tối e làm
 * vubuntor859 nhanh gon
<daovanhoi> rồi chạy lại cho bác xem
<n2i> vubuntor859: haha Nam_Son?
<vubuntor859> daovanhoi: lon sudo rm -rf /!
<codai2810> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<daovanhoi> ẹc
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<daovanhoi> cái này là gì ta?
<GeekComp> vubuntor859: mịa em nghi tên này lắm
<n2i> có / đâu mà rm-rf
<n2i> GeekComp: đá đít đê :))
 * vubuntor859 Nam_Son la ai vay
<daovanhoi> bác ubot2 ơi
<daovanhoi> cái này e đọc rồi
<n2i> ai whois giùm cái nick vubuntor859 cái
<daovanhoi> có được đâu
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> ubot là bot bạn à
<GeekComp> 222.253.225.53
<vubuntor859> bac ubot2=))
 * n2i xài empathy không whois được
<daovanhoi> bót hả bác
<n2i> vubuntor859: là thím nam_son òi :))
<daovanhoi> nhưng mà e theo bác tux hôm qua đọc rồi
<daovanhoi> k được
<daovanhoi> :((
<n2i> daovanhoi: đại khái là máy chứ không phải người
<GeekComp> nghe ip quen lắm
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: làm cái chi
<n2i> ip ấn tượng nhỉ
<n2i> fsck Nam_son
<Nam_son> vai hang may chu
<GeekComp> fsck Nam_son
 * n2i đạp chết Nam_son
<GeekComp> bik ngay mà
<Nam_son> }fsck
<GeekComp> ngay từ đầu đã nghi roài
 * Nam_son con cai vu liveusb sao bay gio
 * Nam_son nan Mandriva qua
<Nam_son> xoa mia no roi cai lai U
<daovanhoi> tình hình này qua tết e mới dám format
<n2i> không đổi ip + không đổi cách ăn nói thì lộ nhanh thôi
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> giờ cứ để xem sao
<daovanhoi> các bác chỉ e sao e làm vậy
<n2i> daovanhoi: ngại gì
<n2i> film thì ở ổ cứng ngoài
 * Nam_son noi la free 100% ma thay cai gi no cung doai tien
<n2i> hãi gì nữa
<Nam_son> n2i: doi  bang niem tin
<Nam_son> n2i: ip lay gi doi duoc
<daovanhoi> k hãi
<daovanhoi> chỉ thấy giờ nó làm một cục thôi
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: cẩn thận quá đấy bố
<n2i> ip tĩnh à? hoành nhỉ
<Nam_son> n2i: con cach an noi tai toi ko them gia bo thoi
<daovanhoi> =))
<Nam_son> n2i: chac vay@@
 * n2i xài ip động
<n2i> nghèo không có ip tĩnh
 * GeekComp DHCP
<GeekComp> ko có static IP
<daovanhoi> à
<Nam_son> n2i: de ty nua cup cau dao thu xem no co doi ip khong!
<daovanhoi> mà bác n2i
<n2i> reconnect router cái là 2 số cuối đổi cái ặc
<n2i> daovanhoi: ?
 * Nam_son gio cai live USB sao bay gio
<daovanhoi> lúc cài ubun xong có cài được win nữa k?
<GeekComp> đk
<n2i> daovanhoi: tha hồ
<daovanhoi> hay phải cài cái nào k?
<Nam_son> n2i: doi moi li
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: thoải mái con gà mái
<n2i> daovanhoi: không
<n2i> cài là xài
<GeekComp> nhưng trc khi cài
<daovanhoi> hả?
<Nam_son> n2i: restart may chuc lan cung co doi dau
<daovanhoi> vâng
<GeekComp> nên đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng
<daovanhoi> cài là xài mà
<GeekComp> kẻo tầu hỏa nhập ma
<daovanhoi> e hỏi có cài được 2 cái k mà
<GeekComp> có
<daovanhoi> chứ em có nói là k dùng đâu
<Nam_son> n2i: vay la po chieu do ha
<GeekComp> đã bảo vô wiki mà đọc
<n2i> daovanhoi: 2 cái hđh á?
<daovanhoi> vâng
<n2i> bao nhiêu chả được
<GeekComp> Nam_son: em vẫn chưa hiểu cái vụ của bác lắm
<daovanhoi> vâng
<Nam_son> GeekComp: liveUSB ko hoat dong
<GeekComp> Nam_son: nói chung chung quád
<daovanhoi> chắc quả này format ổ cứng cho nó lành
<n2i> vấn đễ là ổ cứng có đủ không thôi
<Nam_son> GeekComp: burn CD cung ko chay
<n2i> daovanhoi: khoan đã
<daovanhoi> ?
<Nam_son> GeekComp:  chi su dung duoc live CD goi
<Nam_son> GeekComp:  chi su dung duoc live CD goc
<GeekComp> burn dễ lỗi lắm
<daovanhoi> sao bác n2i
<GeekComp> em hôm qua
<n2i> cái lệnh hồi nãy bảo đánh trong terminal làm chưa?
<Nam_son> daovanhoi: khoi fomat chi cho lau
<GeekComp> ghi 3 cái dvd hỏng mịa nó 2
<GeekComp> thôi sang win dùng nero cho lành
<Nam_son> daovanhoi: sudo rm -rf /! la ok roi:D
<vubuntor796> usb đe
 * Nam_son dap GeekComp
<daovanhoi> ờ
<n2i> daovanhoi: đi ăn đã, tí về nói tiếp
<daovanhoi> e đang ở win mà
<Nam_son> toi ngay win
<daovanhoi> đánh sao được bác?
<daovanhoi> vân
<daovanhoi> e đi học đây
<daovanhoi> tối nc với bác
<n2i> daovanhoi: đang ở win?
<vubuntor796> thời đại nào ròi còn chơi cd
<daovanhoi> hehe
<n2i> uhm
<daovanhoi> bibi bác
<daovanhoi> vâng
<GeekComp> Nam_son: hum nây mới cài uyn 7
<daovanhoi> ở win
<daovanhoi> bibi nhé
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> thank bác
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> bác có yahoo k?
<GeekComp> mới bik mặt mũi uyn 7 nó thía nào
<daovanhoi> e hỏi riêng
<Nam_son> n2i: =))
<daovanhoi> trên này nhiều bác chém ác quá
<n2i> không chơi yahooo
<GeekComp> có đầy
<daovanhoi> sợ lắm
<GeekComp> kaka
<daovanhoi> bác gì đòi luộc ổ cứng ấy
<Nam_son> o win ma nay gio chhi lenh ubuntu=))
<n2i> ở đây cũng nói chuyện riêng được
<daovanhoi> có mà chấm nước mắm
<daovanhoi> à
<n2i> :))
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> vậy e lên đây
<n2i> quê
<n2i> uhm
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> thế nhé bác
<daovanhoi> bibi
<n2i> rồi pm riêng
<daovanhoi> vâng
<Nam_son> n2i: dang chat bang web sao noi chuyen rieng
<daovanhoi> bác đi ăn cơm đi
<Nam_son> nan nhi
<daovanhoi> e đi hcoj đây
<Nam_son> gio ko le xai u 10.04@@
<n2i> Nam_son: than gì thế
<GeekComp> Nam_son: sao ko riêng đk
<GeekComp> riêng đk tốt
<Nam_son> GeekComp: rieng gi
<GeekComp> sao hêm dùng maverick cho lành
<GeekComp> thích cái nhãn LTS đây mà
<Nam_son> GeekComp: lay dau maverick ma cai
<GeekComp> ecj
<Nam_son> GeekComp: burn ko duoc
<vubuntor796> cài lucid đe
<Nam_son> GeekComp: liveusb ko xong
<GeekComp> thía thì burn lỗi rồi
<GeekComp> cài uyn đi
 * Nam_son cai U 10.10 bang niem tin a
<vubuntor796> .g cài đặt ubuntu len usb
<GeekComp> tải nero về mà down
<bkphenny> vubuntor796: http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/17428
<bksupybot`> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu lên trên USB của bạn - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<Nam_son> GeekComp: lai win@@
<vubuntor796> .g cài đặt ubuntu 10.04 len usb
<bkphenny> vubuntor796: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot`> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Nam_son> vubuntor796: burn ra usb roi
<Nam_son> vubuntor796: tao ok
<GeekComp> vubuntor796: thoai đi bố
<Nam_son> vubuntor796: nhung boot thi no treo may
 * vubuntor796 dạp Nam_son GeekComp 
<GeekComp> cái file .iso của bác check md5 chưa
 * Nam_son can co vubuntor796
<vubuntor796> :))
<Nam_son> GeekComp: md5 gie
<GeekComp> ặc
<vubuntor796> ghi = nero 6, ultraiso cũng dc
<GeekComp> .g check md5 iso
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-check-md5-hash/2008/05/06
<bksupybot`> Title: How to Check MD5 Hash? - Make Tech Easier (at maketecheasier.com)
<GeekComp> nero 11 tốt nhất
 * Nam_son buon ngu bo mia
<vubuntor796> .g làm sao check md5 iso
<GeekComp> ultra iso đôi lúc cũng lỗi
<bkphenny> vubuntor796: http://www.thuthuat.vn/linux/how-to-md5-checksum-on-linux-windows_563.html
<bksupybot`> Title: How to md5 checksum on Linux, Windows (at www.thuthuat.vn)
 * Nam_son thoi ko tran tru nua
 * Nam_son cai 10.04
<GeekComp> thôi
<GeekComp> đi học
<GeekComp> bái bái
<vubuntor796> 10.04 stable hơn nhièu
 * Nam_son xai doi 11.04 ra cai luon=))
<GeekComp> }bye
<vubuntor796> cài xong gỡ cái update-manager ra
<Nam_son> vubuntor796: goi ra lam gie troi
<GeekComp> vc gì phải gỡ
<GeekComp> hâm hả
<GeekComp> nó kêu update thì mềnh cứ cho quá
<Nam_son> vubuntor796: go cai update-manager ra lam gi cha
<vubuntor796> GeekComp: k0 gỡ nó báo len 10.10 hòai
<GeekComp> hoho
<GeekComp> chả vc gì phải vậy
<GeekComp> nó kêu mặc nó
<Nam_son> vubuntor796: ai keu ong chinh upgrade chi
<n2i> Nam_son: U rồi, Suse rồi, mandriva rồi?
<Nam_son> vubuntor796: tru khi minh doi cai setting no thoi
<Nam_son> n2i: uhm
<Nam_son> n2i: ca fedora
<GeekComp> thoai
<GeekComp> chào các bác
<n2i> Nam_son: bây giờ sang slax, rồi arch, rồi gentoo
<vubuntor796> gentoo, slackware thì dek thử
<GeekComp> bí bi
<Nam_son> n2i: oc
<vubuntor796> bb
<Nam_son> n2i: chet mat thoi xai u cho lanh
<n2i> Nam_son: ông làm gì chứ mất thì giờ lắm
<n2i> :))
<Nam_son> n2i: thoi xai U thoi
<vubuntor796> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor796> reboot
 * Nam_son em the em se ko du don nua
 * Nam_son U 10.04 bi loi totem
<Nam_son> ko xem duoc truc tiep tren youtube
<vubuntor500> vào alsamixer rồi chỉnh vol lên hết cỡ
<vubuntor500> sao mình vẫn k nghe nhạc đc @@!
<Nam_son> vubuntor500: system->prefe..->sound
<vubuntor500> mình đang xài lubuntu
<vubuntor500> @-)
<Nam_son> vubuntor500: xem ky trong do co cai nao mute ko
 * Nam_son vay thi nup
<vubuntor500> :|
<Nam_son> vubuntor500: kiem cai sitting sound ay
<vubuntor500> alsamixer <=
<vubuntor500> để khởi động lại xem sao @@!
 * Nam_son thoi de no tu cai menh di ngu@@
<n2i> VuiVuiVui: Lại được mì à? :))
<VuiVuiVui> n2i: ko, chưa nhận đc :)
 * VuiVuiVui hôm qua bảo mẹ ở quê nhận hộ rồi :)
<n2i> ò
<n2i> sao mấy sn được mì hoài thế?
<n2i> có bí quyết gì không? :-D
<n2i> share đê, kiếm ít gói ăn khuy :)
<VuiVuiVui> n2i: cơ hội cũ qua rồi :)
<n2i> :s
<n2i> ăn khuy pha mì chứ ăn cơm nguội..huhu...
<vubuntor008> cho hoi la tai sao vao setting man hinh lam viec tu xa no doi nhap mat khau dang nhap
<vubuntor008> nhung khi nhap mat khau dang nhap thi khong dc
<vubuntor294> anh em cho em hoỏi cais naày caái
<vubuntor008> no noi la mat khau nay khong con phu hop, ban dang dung 1 mat khau khac
<vubuntor008> ????
<vubuntor008> \help
<vubuntor294> co ai k ota
<vubuntor008> ????
<_Tux_> vubuntor008: sử dụng mã hóa home ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor294: cứ hỏi
<vubuntor294> gio em dang co 1 goi chuong trinh dang nen
<vubuntor294> gio em muon cai chuong trinh do vao may thi lam sao ha a?
<vubuntor294> ?
<vubuntor294> co ai ko ta?
<n2i> chả có ai cả!
<vubuntor294> hihi
<vubuntor294> dai ca
<vubuntor294> giup em di
<vubuntor294> đaại ca
<vubuntor294> ....Æ¡i
<vubuntor294> đaại ca
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor294
<ubot2> vubuntor294: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<_Tux_> vubuntor294: nói thế mông lung quá
<_Tux_> chương trình đang nén là như nào
<UIT> _Tux_: ma khoa home la j?
<_Tux_> UIT: thì sao nó báo sử dụng mật khẩu khác >
<vubuntor222> XIN CHAO
<vubuntor222> ANYBODY HERE ?
 * _Tux_ không có Body nào cả
<vubuntor896> Hello
<vubuntor896> How are you
<_Tux_> nobody
<UIT> _Tux_: ma khoa home la j vay???
<UIT> moi nay bi rot mang
<afterlastangel> }omachi
<vubuntor598> giúp mình với
<vubuntor598> mình lỡ tay xóa mất thanh panel ở trên cùng
<vubuntor598> muốn khôi phục lại làm sao :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor598: chuột phải vào panel còn lại
<_Tux_> Add New panel
<vubuntor598> k có panel ở dưới luôn
<vubuntor598> nhấn chuột phải ra giữa màn hình k có hiện menu
<vubuntor598> :(
<_Tux_> .g how to add new panel command terminal
<_Tux_> .g how to add new panel command terminal ubuntu
<vubuntor598> ~~
<_Tux_> ồ bot die rồi =))
<vubuntor598> lệnh để logout là gì vậy a
<_Tux_> http://ma65p.wordpress.com/2008/06/23/how-to-restore-the-original-panel-and-menu-bar-in-ubuntu/
<_Tux_> ddos
<vubuntor598> tks a
<UIT> t8ax: biet cach add bot trong Urban Terror khong
<_Tux_> UIT: thá»­
<_Tux_> nhưng chưa thành công :P
<t8ax> biến thái
<t8ax> đi hấp diêm bot
<UIT> z la hong dc ha
<t8ax> tự tạo 1 serv
<t8ax> thì đc
<t8ax> còn vô serv ng` khác thì ko :|
<UIT> uhm, t tao 1 sever nhung ma khong biet setting cho nao de co bot ca
<t8ax> setting thì chịu, tự mò xem sao
<UIT> Mấy u có chơi cái đó không
<t8ax> chưa hấp dziêm bot bao giờ
<t8ax> ko
<UIT> sặc
<t8ax> toàn ng` thật đạn thật súng thật
<UIT> OMG
<UIT> bắn Group sướng nhỉ
<t8ax> thì bữa sau vào bắn chung đi
<UIT> ở Phòng t có mình sài U nên tự chơi off
<UIT> hic hic
<t8ax> bắn onl
<t8ax> với tụi tui nè
<UIT> hi`, còn phải luyện đã chứ, không vô bị chữi gà nữa
<t8ax> có sao đâu
<t8ax> toàn gà cả
 * VuiVuiVui vào bắn UIT
<_Tux_> VuiVuiVui: bắt nạt UIT kìa
<VuiVuiVui> _Tux_: thì đã mấy khi có 1 người gà hơn em
<t8ax> có chú Nam Son
<t8ax> cũng pro lắm
<t8ax> chơi UT = touch pad
<t8ax> ;)
<_Tux_> t8ax: ôi vkl
<t8ax> nói chung rất là hung dữ, hehe
<UIT> ge thật
<UIT> hic z là trò này chơi online òi
<UIT> chán thật
<_Tux_> UIT: on, off, LAN
<_Tux_> chơi tất
<UIT> ủa chơi off làm răng???
<_Tux_> UIT: LAN cũng là 1 kiểu off
<_Tux_> hấp diêm bot nữa
<_Tux_> :))
<UIT> mình vô chơi mình nó đề waiting for player... tìm hoài mà không thấy cách add bot
<UIT> mà cũng không có hướng dẫn mới sợ chứ
<t8ax> waiting for player
<t8ax> là chơi onl rồi
<_Tux_> .g urban terror bot
<UIT> gõ trong termial ak hả
<t8ax> =))
<UIT> hi`
<UIT> ủa mà chat trong UT bằng phím j z?
<t8ax> T
<UIT> uhm
<UIT> vô thử xem đc hem
<t8ax> Q để chữa thương
<UIT> _Tux_: không biết gõ cái lệnh đó ở đâu hết
<_Tux_> gõ ~
<vubuntor817> ban nao giup minh cai dat de vao Facebook
<vubuntor817> minh khong biet lam the nao
<vubuntor817> thanks moi nguoi
<n2i> trên win làm sao thì ở đây làm thế thôi
<n2i> thay DNS đi
<vubuntor817> thay ntn the ban?
<vubuntor817> minh k bviet cho thay
<n2i> vào thẳng modem rồi rồi thay ở trên
<n2i> không thì thay chỗ config mạng của ubuntu ấy
<n2i> trong network connections
<vubuntor817> ban huong dan chi tiet hon dc khong?
<n2i> me nú sýt tầm/ẹt min nít trây xừn/nét uốc co nếc xừn ấy :))
<t8ax> :-s
<n2i> Nhầm System/Preferences/Network Connections
<n2i> vubuntor817: Làm lại này
<t8ax> ấn chuột fải vô cái biểu tượng network ở tray icon -> edit
<n2i> chuột phải vào biểu tượng network ấy
<n2i> t8ax: Sụp pót đi!
<t8ax> đang chơi game
<n2i> một tí thôi mà
<t8ax> :-s
<n2i> vubuntor817: còn đó không?
<vubuntor817> okie4
<t8ax> đc rồi à?
<vubuntor817> chua
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor817> roi saonua ha ban?
<vubuntor817> ban huongh dan minh cu the di
<t8ax> ấn chuột fải vô biểu tượng network ở gó cmàn hình
<t8ax> rồi edit dns thô
<vubuntor817> roi`
<vubuntor817> mua nao?
<vubuntor817> DSL
<vubuntor817> chi co DLS thoi
<vubuntor817> giup minh
<t8ax> .g đổi dns ubuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6729
<bksupybot> Title: Cách Đổi DNS trong Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> vào link trên đọc cho dễ làm
<vubuntor817> minh se doc
<n2i> ồ..
<vubuntor817> cam on
<n2i> 1' là xong thôi
<t8ax> fsck n2i, support xong vào dành tiền àh :@
<n2i> :))
<t8ax> các hạ thật là đê tiện.. chơi game tiếp :D
<n2i> tui phòng kinh doanh tài vụ mờ
<n2i> :-d
<vubuntor817> cha hieu gi nhieu
<n2i> vubuntor817: chờ tí, up cho cái hình nhé
<vubuntor817> ban nao huong dan chi tiet dc khong
<vubuntor817> ban chi can huojg dan cac buoc thoi
<t8ax> cái đó mà còn khó thì thôi
<t8ax> dùng Uyn cho đơn giản :D
<vubuntor817> bua qua
<vubuntor817> troi
<vubuntor817> minhmoidungma
<t8ax> này nha
<t8ax> thấy cái biểu tượng 2 mũi tên lên xuống
<t8ax> ở góc màn hình bên phải phía trên ko?
<t8ax> trả lời nhanh dùm cái bạn ơi
<t8ax> thôi đi ăn cơm, mệt
<n2i> chờ tí
<n2i> vubuntor817: http://i.imgur.com/BGZp0.png
<t8ax> ôi mẹ ơi.. cả 10' để chụp tấm hình bé tý thôi àh :-w
<TheSmile> t8ax: hix
<n2i> chụp mấy cái nữa
<n2i> đang thử làm tut bằng pics
<n2i> thử nhé http://i.imgur.com/YHjVN.png
<daovanhoi> hế lô cả nhà
<daovanhoi> ẹc ẹc
<daovanhoi> mai e format ổ cứng
<daovanhoi> e mà k cài được thì e bó tay
<n2i> daovanhoi: Công nhận chú!
<n2i> :))
<t8ax> rân trơi :D
<_Tux_> rân chơi vãi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> công nhận bạn trẻ kia thật chơi bời =))
 * _Tux_ đem lên Ubuntu-VN
<kaka86> ell
<n2i> nếu là mem rồi thì treo huy chương tuyên dương :))
<n2i> t8ax: !! TheSmile !!
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> fải đem lên bàn thờ mà cúng..
<t8ax> coi như anh hùng liệt sỹ ;)
<n2i> test tut: http://i.imgur.com/HohPk.png hơi lòe loẹt! :))
<t8ax> font nhÆ° shit :(
<n2i> font thế là được rồi
<n2i> đọc quá tốt còn gì
<_Tux_> n2i: tut thì hay
<_Tux_> font thì như cứt
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> :'(
<n2i> thế xài font nào giờ?
<_Tux_> thấy cái đoạn chat Rcua
<_Tux_> bảo codai học
<_Tux_> haha
<n2i> :))
 * n2i lấy nhưng chưa xin
<t8ax> bỏ cái khung chat fía sau đi
<t8ax> đổi font mặc định của U
<t8ax> cho mọi ng` dễ đọc
<n2i> nguồn mở mà, trích dẫn rõ ràng của ai, ở đâu, khi nào là được _Tux_ hề!
<t8ax> làm cái đó mà mất 30' thì hơi quá :-s
<n2i> mới làm lần đầu
<n2i> chưa biết chỗ nào ra chỗ nào, đang mò dần đấy
<n2i> cũng hay
<t8ax> mấy cái emoticons
<t8ax> chú ý, ngôi sao
 * n2i tính quay lại desktop trống trơn như thuở trước :)
<t8ax> của gimp à?
<_Tux_> clgt ?
 * _Tux_ núp
<n2i> đâu, tất cả từ A - Z chỉ mỗi shutter thôi!
<n2i> _Tux_: Sao thế? :))
<vubuntor707> hic
<vubuntor935> vừa thấy anh Khanh với cu Tux trên vtv2
<vubuntor935> oách quá :X
<vubuntor872> hello
<TuxChamHocNoDota> oạch
<TuxChamHocNoDota> vubuntor935: bao giờ
<TuxChamHocNoDota> lúc nào ta :))
<TuxChamHocNoDota> vubuntor935: hế lô
<vubuntor872> đang bận lắm hả bạn
<vubuntor872> relaxx chút đi
<vubuntor872> ^^
<vubuntor936> hic cho em hoi lam sao de co dia ubuntu
<vubuntor794> #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor299> cung vua xem vtv2
<vubuntor936> uh
<vubuntor936> thay he dieu hanh nay ngo ngo
<vubuntor936> lam sao de co dia ubuntu
<n2i> vubuntor935: chương trình gì thế?
<vubuntor936> he dieu hanh
<n2i> vubuntor936: tải iso về, burn ra đĩa, có cả nhả! :))
<vubuntor936> ac
<vubuntor936> ma kho noi gio dang o tren rung lam sao co dia trang ma bung ra
<vubuntor936> co usb dc ko bac
<n2i> usb càng tốt
<vubuntor936> dung luong cua no khoang bao nhiu a
<vubuntor936> dung luong cua no khoang bao nhiu a
<n2i> ~700M
<vubuntor936> uh
<n2i> tùy bản
<vubuntor936> ban moi nhat
<n2i> thường ít hơn vài chục M
<vubuntor936> ?
<vubuntor936> ban 10.10 thi sao a
<n2i> không biết, không xài
<vubuntor936> ac
<vubuntor936> noi vay thi tot nhat ko xai a
<vubuntor867> bac nao chi ho minh cach bat tat trong ubuntu
<vubuntor867> wifi
<vubuntor600> hi
<vubuntor867> minh muon bat tat wifi trong ubuntu
<vubuntor867> 10.10
<haily> vừa vtv2 xong
<haily> thấy phỏng vấn anh khanh
<vubuntor600> hi
<vubuntor600> moi vua xem vtv2
<vubuntor600> noi ve ubuntu
<haily> nói về ubuntu với viện pháp ngữ khoảng nửa tiếng
<n2i> hơ hơ...
<vubuntor936> co ai chi cach cai dat ko zay
<vubuntor600> minh muon tim hieu ve cac lenh trong ubuntu
<n2i> phổng mũi nhỉ?
<TuxChamHocNoDota> haily: hơ
<n2i> vubuntor936: ??
<TuxChamHocNoDota> haily: tưởng chiếu lâu rồi
<vubuntor600> minh dang dung ban 10.10
<TuxChamHocNoDota> giờ lại chiếu lại hả anh
<haily> vừa chieúe xong mà
<n2i> .g lệnh linux cơ bản | vubuntor600:
<vubuntor936> sao ma chang hieu gi het tron
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/6241
<bksupybot> Title: Một số câu lệnh cơ bản của Linux dành cho người mới bắt đầu - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<haily> hay hôm nay chiếu lại :D
<vubuntor600> chay tren con emachines celeron nhung van chay am am
<n2i> vubuntor936: !bg
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor936
<ubot2> vubuntor936: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor936> hic
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor600> nick trong dien dan cua minh la phuongubuntuvl
<n2i> vubuntor600: Chạy êm ru chứ sao lại ầm ầm? :))
<vubuntor936> oach
<vubuntor600> uhm chay vu vu
<n2i> vubuntor600: hai chữ vl cuối cùng là gì thế?
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor600> minh thich ubuntu  tu khi ban 8  den gio
<vubuntor600> nhung do nhu cau cong viec  ubuntu van con nhung cai phai voc dai dai
<vubuntor936> oach the co ai chi cho tui xem gio xai ubuntu ma cai tren usb lam sao ko
<vubuntor600> minh van chua cai usb 3g  viettel vo ubuntu 10  duoc
<vubuntor600> co ai giup khong
<vubuntor936> oach
<vubuntor600> phuongitpro@gmail.com
<vubuntor936> con nhiu han che the a
<vubuntor600> thanks
<n2i> vubuntor936: gì thế?
<n2i> hạn chế gì?
<n2i> vubuntor936: đọc cái này đi
<vubuntor936> the co choi game online dc ko vay cac bac
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor936> vang
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor600> cty minh dung he thong rieng nen phai dung ie de  chay
<TuxChamHocNoDota> mô phật
<n2i> vubuntor600: :))
<TuxChamHocNoDota> Gõ Tiếng Việt đi
<n2i> bắt buộc phải ie à?
<TuxChamHocNoDota> x đọc được :(
<vubuntor600> nen tren ubuntu cai cai ie vo cham qua
<vubuntor936> cai usb dc ko bac
<vubuntor600> uhm
<n2i> sao lại bắt buộc là ie mới được?
<vubuntor936> cai bang usb dc ko bac
<vubuntor600> usb 3G  viettel  chua duoc ne
<n2i> vubuntor936: Quá được
<n2i> cực kỳ được
<vubuntor936> ok
<n2i> hết sức được!
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor600> vi do la he thong toan cau cua tap doan. https://
<t8ax> nói chung là đc mới ghê :D
<n2i> hihi
<vubuntor600> https
<n2i> https? nghe tên lạ nhỉ!
<vubuntor600> firefox vo hong duoc
<vubuntor600> chac tai it  ho chan lai
<vubuntor936> em gio dang xai win 7 muon chuyen sang ubu co kho lam khong
<yen-thao_> mấy anh ơi
<n2i> vubuntor600: Sao lại thế?
<TuxChamHocNoDota> vubuntor600: https thì liên quan gì
<yen-thao_> cho em hỏi
<yen-thao_> sao em đánh tiếng việt ko được
<n2i> vubuntor936: Không hề khó!
<TuxChamHocNoDota> yen-thao_: <- girls này
<vubuntor600> minh dang dung xp  song ubuntu ne
<n2i> Chỉ khổ thôi! :))
<yen-thao_> trong wine vậy
<TuxChamHocNoDota> anh nào chưa có người êu support đê
<TuxChamHocNoDota> thím n2i tránh ra cho t8ax
<TuxChamHocNoDota> =))
<yen-thao_> em đánh tiếng việt trong đó nó bi mã hóa hết trơn à
<vubuntor936> gio tai vo cai file iso vao usb roi lam rang nua ha bac
<n2i> yen-thao_: Cụ thể hơn đi
<yen-thao_> TuxChamHocNoDota: là sao anh
<TuxChamHocNoDota> yen-thao_: cài unikey trong wine rồi gõ
<TuxChamHocNoDota> hết :))
<t8ax> fsck TuxChamHocNoDota
<n2i> vubuntor936: Dùng mấy cái như LiveUSB Creator
<t8ax> đây là những newbie chân chính, support nhiệt tình đê
<yen-thao_> n2i: thì đánh tiếng việt trong mấy cái chương trình của wine đó
<n2i> Unetbootint
 * t8ax đi oánh tá lả
<n2i> unetbootin
<vubuntor936> la cai gi
<vubuntor600> noi chung là ubuntu chua thay the duoc xp  vi xp  giong nhu honda vay da an sau vao tam tri nguoi viet
<vubuntor600> phai co thoi gian.
<n2i> universal usb installer
<TuxChamHocNoDota> vubuntor600: an ti vô 4rum nhá
<t8ax> vubuntor600, thì out đi lảm nhãm gì thế :|
<yen-thao_> TuxChamHocNoDota: đang xài ibus-unikey
<TuxChamHocNoDota> chỗ này chỉ support thôi
<n2i> vv để làm usbboot
<vubuntor600> bay dau tu he thong giao duc se tot hon cho 5 hay 10 nam toi
<TuxChamHocNoDota> vubuntor600: Windows ngon lắm
<TuxChamHocNoDota> dùng Windows đi
<TuxChamHocNoDota> hết
<yen-thao_> sao đông thế oa cả mắt
<n2i> vubuntor936: Lấy tên mấy cái đó lên gg search mà tải về
<t8ax> vubuntor600, ôi đệt sao bác nói chuyện nguy hiểm thế :(
<n2i> yen-thao_: Chợ mà em!
<TuxChamHocNoDota> yen-thao_: đã bảo rồi
<TuxChamHocNoDota> ứng dụng wine
<t8ax> tầm nhìn vĩ mô :o
<TuxChamHocNoDota> thì cài unikey cho wine rồi gõ
<vubuntor600> windows thi khong dep  ma hay bi virus
<vubuntor600> chan
<n2i> :))
<TuxChamHocNoDota> còn bình thường ibus-unikey
<TuxChamHocNoDota> vubuntor600: nhận xét, anti để lúc khác
<TuxChamHocNoDota> cho những bạn gặp rắc rối còn support
 * TuxChamHocNoDota lịch sự tí đê
<TuxChamHocNoDota> yen-thao_: em nhờ
<TuxChamHocNoDota> :))
<vubuntor936> troi oi len ca nai the nay biet chon cai nao
<yen-thao_> TuxChamHocNoDota: dùng ibus nó bị mã hóa mà:(
<vubuntor936> cai ten bac cho nhiu nhu nui em biet cai nao gio
<TuxChamHocNoDota> yen-thao_: không biết
<TuxChamHocNoDota> nhưng ứng dụng Wine mà không gõ được
<n2i> vubuntor936: Chỗ nào tải được là vào
<yen-thao_> hix
<TuxChamHocNoDota> thì cài unikey vào là gõ ngon
<TuxChamHocNoDota> hết :)
<vubuntor936> ac
<TuxChamHocNoDota> (có 400k chứ nhiêu)
<yen-thao_> TuxChamHocNoDota: cài unikey rồi mà
<n2i> .g linux liveusb creator homepage
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<n2i> vubuntor936: đ0s
<yen-thao_> TuxChamHocNoDota: ibus-unikey phải ko?
<vubuntor936> bac cho em cai link di
<n2i> link đó
<n2i> .g universal usb installer homepage
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<n2i> đó
<TuxChamHocNoDota> yen-thao_: Unikey for win cơ mà
<yen-thao_> em cài ibus-unikey rồi nhưng nó vẫn bị mã
<t8ax> vào trang chủ ubuntu.com download, nó có hướng dẫn từ a -> z
<TuxChamHocNoDota> vubuntor936: túm lại là
<TuxChamHocNoDota> tải iso về
<n2i> t8ax: hình như mấy ông dị ứng docs
<TuxChamHocNoDota> dùng Unetbootin
<yen-thao_> TuxChamHocNoDota: ủa xài unikey của win được nửa hả?
<TuxChamHocNoDota> đút USB vô
<TuxChamHocNoDota> chọn file ISO
<TuxChamHocNoDota> done
<TuxChamHocNoDota> yen-thao_: hô hô Linux mờ
<TuxChamHocNoDota> có kén chọn đâu
<TuxChamHocNoDota> :P
<n2i> (chém đê!) :))
<yen-thao_> thấy win đẹp mà ai nói xấu thế
 * TuxChamHocNoDota Win đẹp mờ
<t8ax> ku Tux lãm nhãm làm mình ngứa tay :(
<yen-thao_> chỉ tội hàng bản quyền thôi hix
 * TuxChamHocNoDota nhà nghèo ếu có tiền mua Win =0)
<n2i> ôi mợ, mới 8h mà 10h rồi
<yen-thao_> t8ax: ku?
<vubuntor936> roi
<t8ax> yes, ka u ku :D
<n2i> yen-thao_: Ku là còn may! :))
<yen-thao_> n2i: ? là gì em không hiểu
<n2i> vubuntor936: quá trình thì làm như TuxChamHocNoDota
<t8ax> bản quyền Win 7 :o http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TQj97TLvjSI/AAAAAAAAAMg/qSplTxF55Uo/3.png
<n2i> còn công cụ thì /me đã hỉ đó
<n2i> TuxDoiThiLai: /me 2 :'(
<n2i> yen-thao_: Mấy ai hiểu được vnluser đâu :-D
<n2i> ông 600 ấy lên chém gì thế?
<n2i> gió quá không kịp đọc
<yen-thao_> t8ax: ;)) chưa chăc là bản quyền đâu sợ anh crack thì sao
<t8ax> thề ko có crack :o
<n2i> ờ thì còn phải nói gì nữa
<TuxDoiThiLai> chém nhiều quá
<TuxDoiThiLai> dẹp ra nào
<t8ax> đơn giản là bản dùng thử =))
<TuxDoiThiLai> }getinfo
<yen-thao_> n2i: vậy kêu anh Tux gì đó bằng ku hả?
<bksupybot> TuxDoiThiLai: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<yen-thao_> ngộ quá hen
<TuxDoiThiLai> =))
<t8ax> yen-thao_, gọi Ku ngại thì gọi Tryn
<n2i> yen-thao_: Không nên hiểu theo nghĩa Ku = con nít nhé!
<yen-thao_> t8ax: thôi thấy ngộ mà kỳ sao ấy thôi em gọi tên thôi
 * TuxDoiThiLai các thím tuyên truyền bậy bạ
<TuxDoiThiLai> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<yen-thao_> n2i: chứ hiểu sao anh
 * TuxDoiThiLai ai +o mình phát nhở
<t8ax> lớn rồi, có CMND thì Ku cũng tiến hóa thành c.. nhỉ :D
<TuxDoiThiLai> :)
<n2i> Ku = Con trai :))
<yen-thao_> hix
<yen-thao_> mấy anh nói bậy
<n2i> Not /me!
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: ờ, mấy lão này
<n2i> Just t8ax!
<vubuntor239> hic ma cho em hoi ty nua
<TuxDoiThiLai> toàn dân đầu đường
<TuxDoiThiLai> bậy bạ lắm
<yen-thao_> thôi nghỉ chơi mấy anh! bye
<TuxDoiThiLai> n2i: t8ax lịch sự tí đê
<t8ax> thì nhà mặt phố, bố làm to
<t8ax> nhà ko đầu đường chứ sao :(
<vubuntor239> neu xai ubuntu co choi game online dc ko
<TuxDoiThiLai> t8ax: mẹ kéo xe bò
<n2i> :))
<TuxDoiThiLai> con hót **&(*&(*
<n2i> t8ax: bắt tay cái!
<t8ax> hô hô
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor239: không
<vubuntor239> ac
<n2i> vubuntor239: tha hồ!
<TuxDoiThiLai> chơi được Urban Terror và Linux Game thoai
<n2i> Chơi hoài nè
<vubuntor239> the thi em noi ko voi ubu
<n2i> Đêm nào chả rầm rầm
<vubuntor239> choi dc mu ko vay
<n2i> à mà sắp đến giờ lành rồi nhỉ :))
<t8ax> mu gì
<t8ax> mu việt nam hay mu nước ngoài =))
<vubuntor239> choi mu viet
<vubuntor239> mu viet.net
<t8ax> ko :D
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor239: nói chung là Win Game thì nghỉ đê
<vubuntor239> ac
<t8ax> mấy game bạo lực đó Lunix ko chơi đc đâu :D
<vubuntor239> noi that hay dua vay
<t8ax> chỉ chơi mấy game nhẹ nhàng
<t8ax> vd như xếp hình = miệng
<vubuntor239> ai noi that nghe coi nao
<vubuntor239> buc minh qua
<n2i> TuxDoiThiLai: t8ax lại bắt đầu kìa :))
<t8ax> bực thì làm sao bớt bực đi :(
<vubuntor239> tui ga roi con may ong lai noi ko that nua tgi tui biet duong nao ma lan
<t8ax> thì nói rồi đó, ko chơi đc game online của Win
<t8ax> ghi tiếng Việt có dấu đàng hoàng mà :(
<vubuntor239> sao ong kia noi dc
<t8ax> games online của Lunix thì chơi đc
<vubuntor239> ac
<n2i> ông nào cậu?
<vubuntor239> the thi em noi ko voi ubuntu
<t8ax> ừh thế thì tốt :D
<vubuntor239> chu dung ubuntu ma ko choi dc game online thi co khac chi lai mat cong cai lai win
<t8ax> ừh quyết định đúng đắn
<n2i> vubuntor239: sao không dualboot?
<vubuntor239> ec nang may
<n2i> sao mà nặng?
<vubuntor239> sao lai co con nguoi xau xa the nhi
<vubuntor239> nguoi ta mun xa ubuntu ma cu toan ban lui la sao
 * n2i không bình luận
<vubuntor239> nguoi ta mun xai ubuntu ma cu toan ban lui la sao
<n2i> ai bàn lùi?
<t8ax> ơ vô duyên
<n2i> chính cậu bàn lùi chứ ai nữa
<vubuntor239> lao t8ax
<t8ax> bác bảo ko chơi đc game online thì nói ko với Ubuntu
<t8ax> tôi ủng hộ quyết định của bác
<t8ax> là bàn tiến đấy chứ
<t8ax> :D
<n2i> t8ax: TuxDoiThiLai: ôn lại lịc sử ném gạch!
<vubuntor239> ac
<t8ax> bác chỉ nói mỗi game mà Ubuntu thì ko chơi đc game onl của Win, thế thì fải bàn cái gì nữa?
<vubuntor239> the co cai noi la dung thu ubun dc ma ko anh huong den win thi sao
<t8ax> nhưng mục đích bác muốn cài U là gì?
<vubuntor239> thu nghiem xem hay ho ko
<t8ax> việc cài đặt Ubuntu thì đơn giản, nhưng cũng cần 1 số điểm lưu ý
<t8ax> ko khéo mất dữ liệu
<t8ax> đối với ng` ko rành rọt thì dễ nhầm lẫn sang trồng trọt
<t8ax> :D
<vubuntor239> oach
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor239: Game chứ gì
<TuxDoiThiLai> Windows
<TuxDoiThiLai> End Story
 * TuxDoiThiLai ai OP phát nào
<n2i> vubuntor239: /me bảo dualboot còn zề
<TuxDoiThiLai> chém dân tình spam
<n2i> TuxDoiThiLai: chuẩn bị gạch
<vubuntor239> nem ong truoc di
<vubuntor239> dualboot la seo
<n2i> thôi, ném /me thì thôi :))
<n2i> .g dualboot window ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> n2i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1631079
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Dual Boot Windows XP and Ubuntu 10.10 without WUBI - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n2i> đấy
<n2i> tut đấy, cứ theo đó mà làm thôi! nhanh gọn!
<vubuntor239> uhm
<vubuntor239> dang thu doi xiu
 * t8ax nhìn n2i.. tý bị chửi vì tội làm mất hết dữ liệu =))
<vubuntor239> ac
<vubuntor008> Hello Việt Nam
<vubuntor008> mình là thành viên mới của Ubuntu
<n2i> vubuntor008: trên vtv2 xuống à?
<vubuntor611> chao cac bac.
<vubuntor008> dạ ko ạ
<vubuntor008> mình muốn làm quen với Ubuntu
<vubuntor239> tren sao hoa xuong con ko an thua chu vtv2 an thua gi
<vubuntor008> các bạn có thể hướng dẫn cho mình được ko ạ
<vubuntor611> e vua moi biet dc hdh
<vubuntor611> muon dc lam wen
<vubuntor611> mong cac a giup do
<t8ax> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor239> troi ui lao n2i dua tui cai gi the
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor239: không dùng thì thôi
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> vào đó đọc đi mấy bạn :)
<TuxDoiThiLai> đã bảo không chơi Win Game được rồi
<TuxDoiThiLai> spam nhiều
<vubuntor258> hom nay em co coi "7 ngay cong nghe" co noi ve ubuntu >>muon duoc huong dan su dung >>xin guip do~ em voi
<t8ax> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<TuxDoiThiLai> :))
<t8ax> vào link này đọc đê
<TuxDoiThiLai> tài liệu đó
<TuxDoiThiLai> Beginner Guide
<t8ax> rồi thắc mắc gì hỏi sau
<TuxDoiThiLai> rất đầy đủ
<n2i> vubuntor258: đó, tất cả đấy
<vubuntor258> thanks
<TuxDoiThiLai> đủ mọi thắc mắc cơ bản
<vubuntor611> thanks
<vubuntor008> Ubuntu có các phiên bản như Edubuntu - Xbuntu - Ubuntu - Kubuntu phải ko ạ
<n2i> TuxDoiThiLai: Thế mới biết sức mạnh của quảng cáo! :))
<vubuntor239> ac toan noi nhu dung roi ma dung that
<t8ax> vubuntor008, nếu bạn mới bắt đầu thì dùng Ubuntu đi ạ
<n2i> vubuntor008: còn nhiều *buntu nữa cơ
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor239: Edubuntu dừng phát triển rồi
<TuxDoiThiLai> mấy cái kia thì có
<t8ax> mấy cái kia bao giờ rành rồi hãy nghiên cứu :D
<n2i> vubuntor239: bức xúc gì sao?
<TuxDoiThiLai> t8ax: nó như nhau cả
<TuxDoiThiLai> khác quái gì đâu
<TuxDoiThiLai> :)
<vubuntor239> uhm
<n2i> ờ..
<n2i> căn bẳn khác nhau cái mặt
<t8ax> khác chứ
<t8ax> ai bảo ko khác :o
<t8ax> cái tên chưa chi đã thấy khác =))
<vubuntor239> vi gui cho tui cai link ma vao ko biet gi
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor239: đọc đi
<vubuntor008> nói tóm lại bản nào là gom các bản kia lại ạ ??
<n2i> vubuntor239: chữ đấy
<vubuntor239> doc dc moi chet
<t8ax> vubuntor239, bạn ơi, ko đọc lấy gì làm đc?
<n2i> có phải chữ tượng hình đâu mà không được
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor008: bản nào cũng giống nhau cả
<TuxDoiThiLai> thích cài thêm KDE hay Xfce đều được
<vubuntor239> thi hoi nay gui cai link toan tieng anh
<t8ax> vubuntor239, bạn kodùng thì mời bạn out dùm, nói nhảm ko ai nghe đâu :D
<vubuntor008> thật ra mình đang dùng máy ảo
<vubuntor239> thoi noi the thi bb cac bac. muon hoi that ma cung.....
<vubuntor008> không biết phân chia có giống trong windows hay ko
<n2i> ôi, tiếng Anh, là tiếng người chứ tiếng gì đâu mà ngại!
<n2i> vubuntor239: đây http://www.google.com.vn/search?q=dualboot+Ubuntu+window&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.gnu.gnuzilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<bksupybot> Title: dualboot Ubuntu window - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor239: trả lời rồi
<TuxDoiThiLai> còn lảm nhảm loằng ngoằng
<n2i> đây http://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CEoQFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-vn.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D7%26t%3D3320%26start%3D0&rct=j&q=dualboot%20Ubuntu%20window&ei=ji8KTeTVLofTrQfe8rTVDg&usg=AFQjCNFt3GmMieoOmrrJtzKsO5x6gfaDmQ&sig2=ndtssyx7FsdXJWfgIIJ03A&cad=rja
<n2i> ặc
<n2i> sorry! Không chú ý link!
<TuxDoiThiLai> shit
<t8ax> vubuntor008, tùy mục đích dùng của bạn thôi, nếu chỉ dùng cho biết thì cũng có nhiều cái để nghịch lắm :D
<TuxDoiThiLai> vừa ban 1 bác quảng cáo MU xong
<n2i> thời buổi này mà nhiều bạn không biết viết chữ google nhỉ! nản
 * TuxDoiThiLai đã tay
<vubuntor008> thật ra cũng muốn chuyển sang xài Li núc
<vubuntor239> roi thanks
<n2i> vubuntor008: Phát âm sai rồi
<vubuntor008> mình cũng học bên lập trình
 * TuxDoiThiLai thất học
<vubuntor239> chao may bac
<n2i> Lì-->(bị đạp cho)--> nục! :))
<t8ax> down 693mb về, tạo 1 cái usb boot, sau đó mất thêm 10' đọc hướng dẫn, 15' để cài -> đã có Lunix :)
<vubuntor258> trong cac ban ubuntu phien ban nao " NGON" nhat nhi?  ???
<vubuntor008> Ubuntu thì phải
<n2i> vubuntor258: ớn mấy ông hỏi như cậu!
<t8ax> ko ngon đâu, vì ko ăn đc ;)
<vubuntor008> tên nào nghe nhiều
<vubuntor008> thì nó pro thôi
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor258: nhÆ° nhau
<TuxDoiThiLai> :P
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor008: nhÆ° nhau
<TuxDoiThiLai> khác gì
<vubuntor258> vay sao ra nhui phien ban the'
<TuxDoiThiLai> core cùng nhau, APT
<vubuntor008> mấy ông nào rảnh
<vubuntor008> ra nhiều bản làm gì thế
<vubuntor008> :))
<t8ax> như điện thoại thôi ;)
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor008: không rảnh
<n2i> vubuntor008: xài đỡ ít bản đi rồi thắc mắc giùm
<t8ax> HTC ra 1 đống
<t8ax> Samsung ra 1 đống
<t8ax> cũng là Android cả ;)
<TuxDoiThiLai> đơn giản nó phục vụ nhiều nhu cầu khác nhau
<vubuntor008> sao không gom lại 1 bản
<TuxDoiThiLai> sao phải xoắn
<n2i> Biết khi nào mới có dàn máy mới cho bằng anh em :((  Ôi VoZer! Ôi /me! :'(
<t8ax> vubuntor008, vì mỗi công ty fát triển là riêng lẻ
<vubuntor342> ai có gói cài đặt ofline mấy ứng dụng của ubuntu không.cho mình xin
<t8ax> vd như VNPT chia thành Mobi và Vina =))
<n2i> vubuntor342: chịu khó online đi
<vubuntor008> máy em Pentium 4 630 RAm 3GB chạy nổi ko anh
<vubuntor258> cpu core Q chay ubutu co thay nang. hok ?
<vubuntor008> khe khe khe
<vubuntor008> core quade nói làm gì
<vubuntor008> máy tui pentium 4 nè
<n2i> vubuntor258: choảng anh em à?
<vubuntor342> không có mạng ma
<t8ax> vubuntor008, chạy đc Uyn thì xoắn gì :D
<n2i> vubuntor342: không có net thì xin thú thực là khá cực đấy
<vubuntor008> coi bộ chát puplic mệt nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor008: không phải than
<vubuntor258> p4 shop di
<n2i> tác phong công nghiệp mà :))
<vubuntor258> what ?
<vubuntor342> 11.4 ssao mh ko cài được
<vubuntor008> bác nào cho em xiền mua con core i7  980X nào
<vubuntor008> hehehehehe
<n2i> vì đây là cái super market người
<n2i> có xiền cho chú thì đã không rảnh ngồi đây tám nhảm với chú
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor342: hehe
<TuxDoiThiLai> 11.04
<TuxDoiThiLai> cài làm giề
 * TuxDoiThiLai cứ thích làm vật thí nghiệm
<t8ax> =))
<TuxDoiThiLai> rồi kêu la
<yen-thao_> TuxDoiThiLai: hix
<TuxDoiThiLai> lol
<n2i> ui! Có lính tiên phong
<yen-thao_> ko được anh ơi
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: gì im ơi
<TuxDoiThiLai> :P
<TuxDoiThiLai> em
<yen-thao_> The file '/home/yen-thao/Downloads/unikey4.0.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<vubuntor008> cái phân chia phân vùng ấy
<n2i> trong này chỉ có mấy thím với chị em :))
<vubuntor008> em ko rành lắm
<yen-thao_> nó hiện ra lỗi đó khi nhấp đôi vào:(
<n2i> yen-thao_: chuột phải vào nó
<RCua> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor008> bác nào chỉ em phân vùng Linux nào
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao_> dạ
<n2i> chọn properties
<n2i> tích vào mấy ô excu...ấy
<t8ax> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/349/d/b/wallpaper_snow_men_by_mingminh-d34yurc.jpg hí hí :">
<n2i> ô đầu tiên là được rồi, khỏe tay tích hết mấy ô đó cũng được
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: em copy nó sang home là được
<TuxDoiThiLai> :)
<C4NoC> yen-thao_: sao la.i dung ubuntu?
<n2i> à quên, nhớ chọn thẻ premisson nhé
<Maxvien> 8-)
<n2i> (/me không nhớ tên)
<vubuntor008> tại sao dùng ubuntu à đơn giản vì nó có nhiều BÍ MẬT
<vubuntor008> cần phải khám phá
<yen-thao_> C4NoC: dạ
<yen-thao_> tại thấy thích
<vubuntor008> nó giống như
<C4NoC> yen-thao_: ba. la boy hay girl?
<vubuntor008> mặc dù ta biết hang là gì nhưng ta vẫn cứ thích khám phá đấy thôi
<n2i> vubuntor008 Khám xong rồi phá à?
<yen-thao_> C4NoC: chi vậy anh?
<C4NoC> ho?i de^ thong ke^
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor008: ...
<n2i> yen-thao_: đỡ nhầm! :))
<yen-thao_> em là girl
<vubuntor008> đó là sự TÒ MÒ
<yen-thao_> em tên Yên Thảo
<C4NoC> ok
<C4NoC> !info
<C4NoC> !getinfo
<ubot2> Factoid 'getinfo' not found
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: ở miền nam hả em
<C4NoC> :-/
<TuxDoiThiLai> }getinfo
<TuxDoiThiLai> :))
<bksupybot> TuxDoiThiLai: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<yen-thao_> TuxDoiThiLai: dạ
<vubuntor008> ai ở Hồ chí MInh đâu
<vubuntor258> UBUNTU CÓ GAME ONLINE TỐT KHÔNG NHỈ ? -->NẾU TỐT TẠI SAO ÍT SÀI CHO CÁC PHÒNG NET ???
<vubuntor008> rảnh đi quán CAFE HD chơi nào
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor258: lúc khác hỏi đê
<n2i> yen-thao_: Nhớ mớ chữ HOA ấy nhé! ;)
<t8ax> lại thêm 1 bác hỏi về game online trên U
<TuxDoiThiLai> để thời gian cho các bạn thắc mắc còn hỏi
<vubuntor008> ko thể chơi game trên Ubuntu
<yen-thao_> n2i: chử hoa nào anh
<yen-thao_> được rồi
<n2i> vubuntor008: nhầm á!
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor008: chơi đều
<n2i> yen-thao_: đây
<vubuntor008> đơn giản vì các game hiện nay ko hỗ trợ trên UBUNTU
<yen-thao_> để em chạy thử
<n2i> }getinfo
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor008: nhảm
<bksupybot> n2i: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<t8ax> vubuntor258, chơi tốt, nhưng chơi game của Ubuntu thôi, ko chơi đc game của Windows
<t8ax> vubuntor008, lại bày tỏ quan niệm nguy hiểm rồi :D
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: giới thiệu với mọi người đi em
<yen-thao_> vubuntor008: có bạn ơi chỉ 1 số thôi
<TuxDoiThiLai> ở đây có lệ vậy mà
<vubuntor008> tui tên LÝ THÔNG
<n2i> yen-thao_: nhưng em là girl nên tiêu chí cuối cùng được đẩy lên cao!
<vubuntor258> vậy là còn hạn chế
 * TuxDoiThiLai ai cho OP cái
<TuxDoiThiLai> RCua: OP /me
<vubuntor008> tên tui nổi tiếng lắm rồi
<n2i> !spam
<yen-thao_> hix sao mấy anh giống cảnh sát quá vậy?
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: cảnh sát gì đâu em
<yen-thao_> em ở An Giang
<vubuntor258> sẵn tiện hỏi thêm : ubuntu nhiêu MB ?
<TuxDoiThiLai> (quê lão ziết)
<vubuntor008> An giang có đặc sản gì ngon ta
<t8ax> An Giang gần Long An àh :D
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor008: vubuntor258 đi chỗ khác chơi
<t8ax> vubuntor258, 693mb :D
<TuxDoiThiLai> !!!!!!!
<vubuntor008> Ubuntu bản ISO gần 700MB
<vubuntor258> sac
<yen-thao_> TuxDoiThiLai: điều tra kỷ thế mà không phải cảnh sát à
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: ae có infog
<n2i> vubuntor258: sao thế?
<TuxDoiThiLai> để thêm gắn bó thôi
<TuxDoiThiLai> chớ điều tra gì đâu
<n2i> }getinfo | yen-thao_:
<TuxDoiThiLai> n2i: ;))
<n2i> bot yếu chơi à?
<TuxDoiThiLai> nó không giống ubot2 đâu
<yen-thao_> thì em nói thông tin rồi đó
<yen-thao_> em đang học năm I
 * n2i thấy một nhả vubuntor lol
<yen-thao_> ở Đại Học An Giang
<n2i> còn một tiêu chí nữa mà
<n2i> }getinfo
<bksupybot> n2i: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<n2i> đang nói đến học hành thôi
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: tiếp đi em
<n2i> đã đến đoạn chữ HOA đó đâu? ;)
<TuxDoiThiLai> em học ngành chi vậy :P
<n2i> rồi dấu hỏi cuối cùng nữa!
<vubuntor008> ủa anh em ơi dung lượng tối thiểu là bao nhiêu vậy
<n2i> vubuntor008: cái gì tối thiểu?
<vubuntor008> hướng dẫn em phân vùng linux với
<vubuntor258> ubuntu có thể dễ phát triển hơn lunix ??
<vubuntor008> dung lượng để mình cài đặt
<n2i> vubuntor258: nghĩ sao vậy?
<vubuntor008> tối thiểu là bao nhiêu ak
<n2i> vubuntor008: tùy tâm!
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor008: đọc cái Beginner Guide dùm cái
<vubuntor258> sao cộng đồng việt về lunix ít thấy nói
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor258: đọc đi
<TuxDoiThiLai> đừng nói lảm nhảm nữa
<yen-thao_> hôn em thấy đang bị ăn hiếp
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor008
<ubot2> vubuntor008: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> 4G là xài đỡ, 5G là ok, 10G càng tốt
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor258
<ubot2> vubuntor258: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> hơn nữa thì không bàn
<yen-thao_> mấy anh kêu em nói thông tin còn thông tin của mấy anh không nói gì hết
<n2i> yen-thao_: hôn em thấy đang bị ăn hiếp?
<n2i> yen-thao_: có hết rồi
<n2i> nhưng mem mới không được biết đâu!
<yen-thao_> :(
<yen-thao_> vậy không phải ăn hiếp em à
<n2i> chúng tôi sẽ lưu lại và giữ kín mọi thông tin của bạn! Cảm ơn bạn đã tham gia!
<TuxDoiThiLai> RCua: thanks
<n2i> P/S: Hãy trở thành một vnluser chính hiệu! :))
<yen-thao_> mấy anh ăn gian
<n2i> ăn gian zề đâu?
<yen-thao_> thế bảo là ko ăn gian
<congthuctaylor-s> TuxDoiThiLai: có gái à:D
<vubuntor258> phần mền : Visual Studio 2008 chạy trên ubuntu duoc hok ?
<congthuctaylor-s> yen-thao_:  có hình hem em:D
<n2i> yen-thao_: ảnh anh này http://www.rechargelounge.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/mad-man-150x150.jpg
<simpson> yen-thao_: n2i  show ảnh rồi đó
<n2i> simpson: ai lại hỏi thông tin thừa thế
<simpson> yen-thao_:  em show nốt đi
<n2i> chúng tôi đang get info mà
<n2i> còn 3 tiêu chí nữa em à
<yen-thao_> n2i: anh xạo
<n2i> thật mà
<n2i> anh mới chụp vừa nãy đấy
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: em đừng nghe lão n2i lừa
<yen-thao_> n2i: ảnh đó không phải của anh của người nước ngoài mà
<n2i> tại lạnh + đói nên ảnh như thế!
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: em kệ thím ấy đi :D
<simpson> gay đừng chấp em à
<yen-thao_> TuxDoiThiLai: thím?
<simpson> yen-thao_:  có ảnh hem em
<yen-thao_> TuxDoiThiLai: n2i là nữ hả anh
<yen-thao_> simpson: dữ liệu em bị mất hết khi cài Ubuntu rồi huhu
<n2i> yen-thao_: TuxDoiThiLai đây http://www.partypants.co.uk/images/wig-madman-mad-professor.jpg
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: anh cũng không biết
<n2i> yen-thao_: máy có webcam không?
<TuxDoiThiLai> gọi là thím
<TuxDoiThiLai> nhưng toàn đi WC nam thôi
<TuxDoiThiLai> =))
<n2i> À, họ ghen tị đó!
<TuxDoiThiLai> n2i: nhờ
<TuxDoiThiLai> ;))
<n2i> lol
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: kệ hắn đi em
<TuxDoiThiLai> em học ngành gì
<yen-thao_> n2i: máy em ko có webcam
<TuxDoiThiLai> anh cũng có mấy người bạn
<n2i> ờ
<TuxDoiThiLai> học ở đó
<yen-thao_> em học IT
<yen-thao_> chuyên ngành hệ thống
<n2i> coi như em đến với chúng anh với tinh thần không có thiện chí
<yen-thao_> em con một
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: thế hả
<simpson> yen-thao_: có nick yahoo hem em:D
<n2i> chuyên nghành hệ thống lol
<yen-thao_> dạ có
<n2i> thế mà cài U để bay dữ liệu ;/
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: con gái mà sao học CNTT em
<n2i> :/
<simpson> TuxDoiThiLai:  lần sau get info nhớ thêm xin nick yahoo
<simpson> yen-thao_:  là gì em
<TuxDoiThiLai> simpson: đợi tí :)
<yen-thao_> n2i: em có biết xài U đâu mới cài lần đâu mà
<n2i> simpson: chưa lấy hết info mà
<yen-thao_> hix
<simpson> "
<n2i> yen-thao_: getonfo pờ li sờ!
<n2i> nhầm
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: còn cái cuối cùng
<yen-thao_> mấy anh ăn gian
<vubuntor225> chào
<n2i> getinfo pờ li sờ! ok?
<yen-thao_> mấy anh không đưa thông tin của mình mà bắt em đưa lên :(
<n2i> vubuntor225: lần sau thêm cái dấu ! cho thực tế nhé! :))
<yen-thao_> TuxDoiThiLai: mất hết dữ liệu rồi:(
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: thông tin của anh trên 4rum cả
<kingofmakai> thông tin của bọn anh google lưu giữ hết rồi
<yen-thao_> dạ
<n2i> (tấn công!)
<simpson> yen-thao_:  nick yahoo em:D
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: có facebook không em
<TuxDoiThiLai> :)
<n2i> me.zing cũng được ;)
<yen-thao_> giờ ko biết đào đâu ra ảnh cho mấy anh nữa
<yen-thao_> không em ko có sử dụng facebook
<n2i> yen-thao_: không có cái ảnh online nào sao?
<TuxDoiThiLai> yen-thao_: ảnh chụp chung với bạn :D
<yen-thao_> chỉ chơi zing cho vui thôi
<kingofmakai> TuxDoiThiLai: facebook là gì?
<TuxDoiThiLai> kingofmakai: ếu biết
<TuxDoiThiLai> :))
<n2i> bọn anh chỉ cần ít ảnh đưa vào csdl thôi mà
<C4NoC> e hem
 * simpson đạp n2i 
<C4NoC> e hem
<yen-thao_> đợi em chút để em kiếm
 * simpson đạp C4NoC 
<kingofmakai> yen-thao_: thế zing của em là gì?
<C4NoC> cac ba.n la`m qua' roi nha
<n2i> simpson: đâm lao mạnh thế à?
 * simpson đạp kingofmakai 
<TuxDoiThiLai> C4NoC: hèm cái gì
<C4NoC> lam ba.n ay so*. nha
<TuxDoiThiLai> C4NoC: dota đê
<simpson> yen-thao_: nick yahoo@@
<TuxDoiThiLai> :))
 * kingofmakai đạp lại simson
<yen-thao_> kingofmakai: bí mật^^
<simpson> các bạn im cho /me xin cái nick
<n2i> yen-thao_: bật mí!
<vubuntor611> a e cho e hoi chut dc k a.
<yen-thao_> đợi em chút
<n2i> vubuntor611: tùy tâm
<vubuntor611> e muon cai Ubunto cung voi winXP dc k
<TuxDoiThiLai> lol
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor611: được
<kingofmakai> vubuntor611: vô tư
<kingofmakai> nhưng mà Ubuntu
<yen-thao_> mấy anh biết trang nào up ảnh ko
<kingofmakai> không phải Ubunto
<vubuntor611> nhung jo may e dang co 3 phan vung
<kingofmakai> http://upanh.com
<n2i> imgur.com đi yen-thao_
<bksupybot> Title: Trang chủ - upanh.com (at upanh.com)
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor611: đọc cái này
<TuxDoiThiLai> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> kingofmakai: trang đó nó đính thêm logo của nó
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> phản cảm lắm!
<kingofmakai> làm gì có?
<TuxDoiThiLai> hướng dẫn đầy đủ từ A-Z
<kingofmakai> :-?
<yen-thao_> n2i: dạ
<kingofmakai> up suốt mà
<n2i> kingofmakai: có acc à?
<simpson> csdl là gì vậy n2i =))
<kingofmakai> free chứ
<simpson> }csdl
<kingofmakai> database
<n2i> cơ sở dữ liệu!
<simpson> =))
<vubuntor611> den buoc tao phan vung e lo lam mat du lieu . Mong cac a chi giao.
<yen-thao_> http://i.imgur.com/jKBlW.jpg
<n2i> simpson: ;)
<yen-thao_> 1 tấm thôi hen
<kingofmakai> mất chưa?
<TuxDoiThiLai> vubuntor611: phân vùng đúng là được
<n2i> tấm này teen quá!
<kingofmakai> vubuntor611: mất chưa?
<TuxDoiThiLai> sã
<simpson> yen-thao_:  có nick yahoo hem em
 * TuxDoiThiLai chiu vào xó
 * kingofmakai nhường cho simson
 * simpson xin mãi@@
 * TuxDoiThiLai vô xó ngồi
<n2i> những tấm hình cần chỉ rõ người trong hình là ai
 * simpson ngồi cố thêm dăm phút nữa
 * t8ax lắc đầu nhìn TuxDoiThiLai + n2i
<n2i> :))
 * kingofmakai đạp TuxDoiThiLai ra khỏi xó, vô xó ngồi
<n2i> t8ax: định hóng hớt phổng
<n2i> hụt chưa!
<t8ax> may là chưa hóng
<t8ax> ko khéo vỡ mồm :(
<vubuntor611> vỡ saodc
<t8ax> TuxDoiThiLai, quay lại làm việc đê =))
<n2i> mấy sn múa bàn phím nhanh quá!
<yen-thao_> simpson: xin nick em chi vậy anh
<n2i> vubuntor611: ok chÆ°a?
<yen-thao_> thế đã được chưa
<vubuntor611> chua?
<_Tux_> simpson: xin nick làm gì
<_Tux_> cho Cúc Phương à
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> yen-thao_: ok rồi!
<vubuntor258> trong cong dong U ai viết soft pro nhi ?
<n2i> ủa, ảnh up lên nó mất hết info à?
<n2i> vubuntor258: hỏi thế thánh cũng vật ra mà sùi bọt mép!
<yen-thao_> http://i.imgur.com/ueFqi.jpg
<t8ax> hèn chi báo chí cứ đăng
<t8ax> bảo
<n2i> hỡi các sn, hãy yên chỗ! :))
<t8ax> dân IT lắm kẻ điên điên khùng khùng
<t8ax> giờ mình mới tin :(
<n2i> ai ở xó cứ ở xó!
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor258> vậy là 3 cây chụm lại nên hòn núi cao   ???
<kingofmakai> ok men
<n2i> t8ax: đả động nhá!
<simpson> yen-thao_: nick yahoo để n2i  cho vào csdl
<yen-thao_> mấy tấm này lúc trước em chụp bằng điện thoại lưu trên mạng
<simpson> show ID yahoo đi em
<n2i> yen-thao_: yahoo của anh: tien_0_co
<vubuntor746> mình cài ubuntu, lúc đang load lâu quá mình chọn skip hết. có sao ko các bạn
<n2i> các sn, sao hôm nay lắm vubuntor thế nhỉ?
<simpson> 29
<simpson> đông phết
<n2i> vubuntor746: skip được là thì cứ skip
<_Tux_> vubuntor746: thường là thế
<kingofmakai> vubuntor746: không sao
<vubuntor746> mới xem ubuntu trên vtv2
<_Tux_> skip vô tư
<kingofmakai> ô
<yen-thao_> csdl nào?
<vubuntor746> cài thử luôn :D
<kingofmakai> vtv2 giới thiệu ubuntu à?
<kingofmakai> hay nhỉ
<vubuntor258> cài đi khác phần mền khác là hạn chế
<vubuntor746> uhm, đang nằm xem tivi
<vubuntor225> nó chiếu lại lần 2
<n2i> yen-thao_: csdl của bọn anh mờ
<kingofmakai> mà /me cũng ếu có tv mà xem
<vubuntor746> bật thử vtv2, thấy cái này
<vubuntor225> tuần trước nó chiếu lại rồi mà
<vubuntor746> down về lun :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor746: soft pro là sao
<n2i> kingofmakai: ờ
<vubuntor746> giờ bắt đầu nghiên cứu em nó
<n2i> cai TV lâu òi
<vubuntor746> cài phần mềm chát YM 10 đc ko
<vubuntor258> viet phan men chuyen
<vubuntor225> cài software có giống bên windows ko mấy bác
<kingofmakai> không
<_Tux_> vubuntor746: dùng cái khác chat
<vubuntor225> file bên  win là .exe
<kingofmakai> có firefox giống
<kingofmakai> chrome giống
<vubuntor225> còn bên ubuntu là gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: hỏi tối nghĩa
<kingofmakai> chả là gì cả
<kingofmakai> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor225: không
<vubuntor225> thế cài đặt phần mềm thì làm sao
<kingofmakai> không cần đuôi cũng chạy vô tư
<_Tux_> vubuntor225: thì cài
<vubuntor746> thế muốn software chát là gì
<kingofmakai> Ubuntu software center
<n2i> vubuntor225: !!!
<_Tux_> vubuntor746: thì cài
<vubuntor225> ra thế
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor225
<ubot2> vubuntor225: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> pidgin, empathy
<vubuntor225> thế mình tairr phần mềm ở đâu vậy mấy bác
<yen-thao_> csdl của mấy anh thấy đen tối quá
<n2i> vubuntor225: trong máy mình
<kingofmakai> vubuntor225: Ubuntu Software Center
<vubuntor225> phần mềm chát chít , unikey
<n2i> yen-thao_: phải đen tối chứ
<vubuntor225> đại loại thế
<kingofmakai> tải từ internet
<kingofmakai> :))
<yen-thao_> hix
<n2i> nếu không ai cũng xem được thì còn gì là của bọn anh
<vubuntor746> dành trọn đêm nay nghiên cứu xem nào :D
<vubuntor746> mong các bác giúp đỡ :D
<yen-thao_> thế thì em ko dám đâu
<vubuntor225> ở phần cài đặt
<n2i> vubuntor746: không nên như thế
<vubuntor225> có đánh vào dấu check update ko
<n2i> như thế sớm trở thành luser lắm
<n2i> có
<n2i> yen-thao_: của ai cũng thế mà
<n2i> gọi là cá nhân,
<yen-thao_> n2i: luser là gì
<vubuntor746> đang chạy win 7, em qua ubuntu đã :D
<_Tux_> Linux User
<n2i> hay khác đi là bảo mật đấy ;)
<vubuntor225> ở phần cài đặt  có đánh vào dấu check update ko ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor225: tùy tâm
<yen-thao_> n2i: em chỉ thích màu trắng thôi không thích màu đen đâu
<kingofmakai> vubuntor225: đừng
<n2i> trắng đen như nhau cả
<vubuntor225> ko đánh vào dấu check ạ
<kingofmakai> vubuntor225: checkupdate nó cài lâu lắm
<kingofmakai> :D
<n2i> cũng trên màn hình cả thôi! :))
<vubuntor225> mấy bác kia ỒN ÀO Quá
<kingofmakai> vubuntor225: nếu mạng nhanh thì check
<vubuntor225> cho em hỏi 1 chút mà cũng ồn NHƯ CÁI CHỢ
<n2i> vubuntor225: ý kiến gì?
<n2i> ồ
<UIT> t8ax: hui chieu h thu du cach ma hem coi off dc bun ge!
<_Tux_> vubuntor225: lúc bạn khác đang hỏi
<n2i> :))
<_Tux_> bạn cũng ồn thế
<vubuntor258> nếu cài xp và U vào 1 máy và 1 ổ C , vậy có đấu đá hok ????
<_Tux_> sao không ý kiến
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> thôi
<n2i> vubuntor258: không hề
<_Tux_> STOP
<kingofmakai> vubuntor258: tùy
<_Tux_> từng trường hợp 1 !!!!
<n2i> _Tux_: tại lắm vubuntor quá
<vubuntor258> sao để biết ko có ?
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: n2i stop đê
<n2i> từng trường hợp một!
<_Tux_> để từng người hỏi
<kingofmakai> ok
<n2i> ai số nhỏ lên trước
<_Tux_> nào ai trước
<_Tux_> ....
<n2i> vubuntor225: lượt cậu đấy!
<vubuntor225> đến dòng Erase and use the entire disk thì sao mấy bác
<vubuntor258> 1
<vubuntor225> chọn cái nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor225: trước
<n2i> chọn cái dưới cùng
<_Tux_> vubuntor225: không
<_Tux_> chọn manual
<n2i> vubuntor258: chờ tí đi
<_Tux_> (advanced
<vubuntor225> advanced phải ko ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor225: đọc beginner guide
<vubuntor225> ok cám ơn mấy bác
<n2i> yen-thao_: lượt em sáng mai nhé ;)
<_Tux_> có hướng dẫn đầy đủ
<_Tux_> DONE 1 bác
<_Tux_> .....
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: rồi
<_Tux_> nói đê
<vubuntor754> qua ubuntu roi :D
<vubuntor754> sao co tieng lao ma ko co ngon ngu viet nam nhi
<_Tux_> vubuntor754: xếp hàng
<_Tux_> đợi đến lượt
<_Tux_> .....
<n2i> vubuntor754: chưa đến lượt
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: nào hỏi gì hỏi đi
<vubuntor225> chọn EX3 hay EX4 ạ
<yen-thao_> n2i: là sao anh?
<_Tux_> để người khác còn hỏi
<kingofmakai> ext4
<vubuntor258> roài mà
<n2i> yen-thao_: em ở cuối list :d
<yen-thao_> n2i: unikey nó ko hoạt động
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: nào
<_Tux_> hỏi đê
<vubuntor258> virus vao thì sao thấy ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: có virus mẹ đâu
<n2i> vubuntor258: đi khám bác sĩ!
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: xong chÆ°a
<vubuntor258> sac
<UIT> CÁI NÀY MUỐN GIẢI QUYẾT NHIỀU NGƯỜI 1 LƯỢT THÌ MỖI VUBUNTOR SE HOI 1 NGUOI, VÀ CHI HOI DUY NHAT 1 NGUOI THOI
<vubuntor258> nói vậy sao dc
<UIT> NHU VAY LA KHÔNG BỊ NHẦM
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: sao không được nào
<n2i> UIT: FIFO!
<_Tux_> đã bảo không phải lo virus
<vubuntor258> cai nao ma chang co
<_Tux_> thế thôi
<t8ax> !bg vubuntor258
<ubot2> Factoid 'bg vubuntor258' not found
<_Tux_> vubuntor258: thế đi đọc beginner guide và Wiki đi
<t8ax> !bg ! vubuntor258
<_Tux_> rồi hỏi hiếp
<ubot2> t8ax: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2i> vubuntor258: Không/chưa có virus! ok? hết lượt!
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor258
<ubot2> vubuntor258: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<RCua> chậc chậc
 * n2i hỏi có ai chóng mặt không?
<_Tux_> rồi
<_Tux_> đến ai nữa nào ?
 * RCua thò mặt ra
<n2i> vubuntor342: đê! lượt cậu!
<RCua> chậc chậc
<n2i> một mạng thăng thiên!
<_Tux_> RCua: thông cảm phải thiết quân luật
<_Tux_> mới support được đông thế này
<n2i> hồi nãy tranh nhau hỏi, giờ thì không ai hỏi!
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> các bác vu
<vubuntor300> ở dòng mount point chọn chế độ nào vậy mấy bác
<_Tux_> vubuntor300: chọn cái /
<_Tux_> vubuntor300: đọc Beginner Guide đi
<_Tux_> có Video đó
<_Tux_> hỏi nhiều ...
<vubuntor300> nó ko hướng dẫn rõ ạ
<vubuntor300> bác chỉ cho em đi mờ
<vubuntor300> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor300: có
 * _Tux_ mình làm cái video đó
<vubuntor300> cho em xin link đi ạ
<_Tux_> lại không biết nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor300: ở Beginner Guide
<_Tux_> có link
<t8ax> vubuntor300, http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao_> hix
<t8ax> hình ảnh trực quan :)
 * _Tux_ video trá»±c quan
<_Tux_> có girls thuyết minh'
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> t8ax: hehe
<n2i> _Tux_: đâu đâu?
<t8ax> với gay có thím n2i thuyết trình =))
<_Tux_> n2i: Beginner Guide ấy
<n2i> hic
<_Tux_> yen-thao_: hix gì em
<_Tux_> :)
<n2i> giờ là video tut, pics tut
<_Tux_> Æ¡
<yen-thao_> unikey nó ko chạy
<_Tux_> sao tự nhiên im vậy
<_Tux_> yen-thao_: cài được chưa
<n2i> yen-thao_: nó chạy nhưng không làm việc
<simpson> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * simpson đi tìm tut
<n2i> nói thật chứ /me chưa bao giờ đọc !bg :-D
<_Tux_> n2i: lol
<_Tux_> thế mà cứ quăng ra bảo người khác đọc
<_Tux_> =))
<simpson> :\Æ°
<n2i> lần thứ 2 mò vào vì _Tux_bảo có girl thuyết minh! :))
<simpson> _Tux_:  chỗ nào nhở
<_Tux_> simpson: cài bằng CD ấy
<n2i> _Tux_: làm đó hở?
<vubuntor754> sao down driver VGA ve roi ma ko chay dc :(
<n2i> làm bằng gì thế?
 * simpson vào lại
<_Tux_> n2i: girls thuyết minh là Val_kami
<simpson> a đây rồi
<_Tux_> tìm trên FB là thấy
<simpson> cầy tơ 7 món
<yen-thao_> _Tux_: nó vẫn sử dụng ibus
<_Tux_> yen-thao_: tắt ibus đi
<simpson> _Tux_:  họ hàng gì với các sn trên này không?
<_Tux_> chỉ dùng cái kia thôi
<_Tux_> simpson: không
<_Tux_> MBBG
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> bằng tuổi [nobawk]
<_Tux_> khoa toán ĐH KHTN HN
<simpson> cứ thấy giật giật
<yen-thao_> _Tux_: tắt rồi
<simpson> mà ăn mặc sexy thế
<n2i> _Tux_: nick forum đó hở?
<yen-thao_> _Tux_: có cái nào thay thế ibus ko?
<_Tux_> simpson: ô hay
<_Tux_> làm video nó phải ;))
<_Tux_> yen-thao_: nó cũng thế thôi
<n2i> _Tux_: làm bằng gì thế?
<simpson> áo của bợn đó mà có chữ i love windoof thì đẹp
<_Tux_> xoắn gì mấy ứng dụng wine hả em
<simpson> =))
<_Tux_> simpson: Linux is sexy
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> _Tux_: http://mp3.zing.vn/mp3/nghe-bai-hat/Quan-gam-dau-lang-Val-Kami.IW6CEAWC.html ???????
<bksupybot> Title: Quán gấm đầu làng - Val Kami | Nghe - tải - xem lyrics | Zing Mp3 (at mp3.zing.vn)
<simpson> _Tux_:  quay ở đâu vầy
<_Tux_> n2i: cùng quê đấy
<_Tux_> simpson: nhà bà ấy
<n2i> :))
<n2i> để coi lại video
<n2i> hình như có răng khểnh
<simpson> =))
<n2i> _Tux_: trình làm video là thằng nào đấy?
<simpson> người Việt là chọn ngôn ngữ ênh lếch
<_Tux_> n2i: hehe
<_Tux_> CamStudio
<n2i> ôi mợ!
<_Tux_> simpson: mẹ
<_Tux_> có 2 bản cơ
<_Tux_> :))
<simpson> 2`
 * _Tux_ lấy bản Tiếng Anh làm chuẩn
<RCua> (:|
<_Tux_> RCua: ?
 * simpson thấy RCua  rúc trong bóng tối
<simpson> hem chịu ra ngoài
<yen-thao_> _Tux_: Linux is sexy?
<simpson> ><
<n2i> lâu lâu còn cười đểu với mình nữa chứ!
 * _Tux_ chắc thấy tuổi già =))
<_Tux_> yen-thao_: ?
<_Tux_> sao em
<_Tux_> Linux thì sexy rồi
<simpson> n2i: lấy được yahoo của yen-thao_  chưa ?
<RCua> thấy gái là nhộn nhịp hẳn lên
<_Tux_> RCua: <- God of sex
 * RCua bò đi
 * simpson đá RCua  bay khỏi chan
<yen-thao_> _Tux_: anh nói "Linux is sexy" là như thế nào
<n2i> simpson: thám tử cũng cần có thời gian và thủ đoạn
<_Tux_> yen-thao_: Linux quyến rũ
<_Tux_> ???
<_Tux_> đại thể vậy
<_Tux_> như em ấy
<_Tux_> =))
 * RCua gãi gãi
 * _Tux_ đá bay RCua 
<simpson> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_mooy1dPIY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
<_Tux_> già còn ham
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Nemo 2 (at www.youtube.com)
<simpson> ối xời
<simpson> giọng cao thế
<simpson> yen-thao_:  thế không chịu được nick  hả em@@
<_Tux_> simpson: nhầm rồi
<_Tux_> có phải bà ấy đâu=))
<n2i> có comment cho video: Giả﻿ tỉ những chỗ bồ cứ "cờ lích" gì đó í, tớ lại phải tra thêm tiếng Anh vì không biết "cờ lích" là gì, đâu có ghi trên màn hình đâu, phải chi nói là "nhấp chuột ..."thì tớ biết﻿ luôn :(.
<vubuntor043> alo
<vubuntor043> sao cai driver theo huong dan bi treo may luon
<vubuntor300> hello
<vubuntor300> cho em hỏi mý anh ơi
<vubuntor043> ctr + alt + f3
<vubuntor300> ở phân vùng Fat32 ấy
 * simpson thấy giống giống
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: ATI ?
<vubuntor300> mình chọn  /dos phải ko ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: ờ
<vubuntor043> vag ATI a
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: tùy
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: khỏi cài driver
<_Tux_> dùng luôn cho lành
<vubuntor043> the ko can cai driver a
<vubuntor300> ở phân vùng fat32 ấy mình chọn /dos hay /win a
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: thực ra là có rồi :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor300: có hay không
<_Tux_> cũng được
<_Tux_> có thể mount sau
<vubuntor300> thật ra bản hướng dẫn chưa cụ thể lắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor300: hướng dẫn thế nào
<_Tux_> cứ thế mà làm
<_Tux_> cứ thích *vượt* thì phải chịu *sai số* thôi
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor300> em chỉ thắc mắc
<t8ax> UT
<vubuntor300> ở phần kia thui
<_Tux_> UT thôi
<_Tux_> RCua: simpson sút pót đê
<vubuntor300> bye
<_Tux_> UT cái đây
<n2i> hỡi các vubuntor, ngay sáng mai các bạn hãy quay lại nhé!
<n2i> Sáng mai lúc...0h!
<vubuntor300> chào
<vubuntor300> mấy bác thức gì 0 h gúm vậy
<n2i> vubuntor300: chờ mà xem :))
<vubuntor271> cho mình hỏi ubuntu là gì vậy
<vubuntor271> nó là hệ điều hành hay là soft gì
<nobawk> from gentoo with love :3
<C4NoC> -q là gì?
 * C4NoC tát nobawk
<C4NoC> giờ còn nói gì nữa
<nobawk> -q?
<nobawk> ftw?
<C4NoC>  q là quite?
<vubuntor333> vubuntor333: anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor333> C4NoC: anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor333> làm sao đổi tên nick vậy
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> who?
<vubuntor333> yen-thao
<nobawk>  /nick fsckc4noc
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> vớ vẩn
<nobawk> vubuntor333: go vo nguyen si the' roi` <enter>
<C4NoC> vubuntor333:  gõ /nick nickname
<C4NoC> rồi enter
<vubuntor333> dạ rồi cám ơn anh
<C4NoC> vubuntor333: bạn đổi nick đi
<nobawk> ờ đổi thành fsckC4NoC đi
<yen-thao-> làm sao cài Oracle XE trên u vậy mấy anh
<yen-thao-> RCua: ?
<C4NoC> là gì vậy bạn?
<yen-thao-> RCua: CTCP VERSION là gì
<nobawk> .g install oracle XE ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle10g
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: oracle XE
<bksupybot> Title: Oracle10g - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: sao bạn lại cài oracle?
<C4NoC> cài để làm gì?
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: đặng thực hành hệ quản trị cơ sở dữ liệu
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: MySQL ko có trigger
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: bạn đang học cái đó à
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: uhm học kỳ này học hệ quản trị
<yen-thao-> nhưng máy không cài nổi bản EE
<yen-thao-> chỉ cài đở bản XE thôi
<zj3t3mju> yen-thao-: thấy có trigger mà nhi?
<yen-thao-> zj3t3mju: có hôn?
<zj3t3mju> yen-thao-: hôn đi rồi có
<zj3t3mju> yen-thao-: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/trigger-syntax.html
<bksupybot> Title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Reference Manual :: 19.3.1 Trigger Syntax (at dev.mysql.com)
<yen-thao-> zj3t3mju: thấy ghét
<zj3t3mju> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/triggers.html
<yen-thao-> zj3t3mju: hôn=không đó
<bksupybot> Title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Reference Manual :: 19.3 Using Triggers (at dev.mysql.com)
<zj3t3mju> yen-thao-: ghét giề
<zj3t3mju> yen-thao-: ai bít đâu nà
<yen-thao-> zj3t3mju: cố tình hiểu sai ghét
<zj3t3mju> yen-thao-: nói sao hỉu zậy
<zj3t3mju> yen-thao-: sai đâu :P
<yen-thao-> zj3t3mju: anh giả nai ghê
 * zj3t3mju bị nói giả nai
<zj3t3mju> yen-thao-: thế đó phải trigger hok?
<yen-thao-> nhưng trong trường thì thực hành bằng oracle EE thầy bảo về nhà cài oracle XE:(
<nobawk> xịnh :3
<yen-thao-> zj3t3mju: chắc phải! Nhưng không có hôn đâu nha!
<zj3t3mju> thế thì cài đi :D
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: bạn học năm mấy?
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: dạ em học năm I
<C4NoC> năm 1?
<C4NoC> năm 1 đã bao giờ đụng đến oracle?
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: đáng lẻ tới học kỳ 1 năm sau em mới học môn này
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: nhưng em đi học chui
<yen-thao-> ;))
<C4NoC> :|
<RCua> :-\
<yen-thao-> bộ có vấn đề gì hả?
<zj3t3mju> :-s
<yen-thao-> sao em cài xong nó lại tự tạo cái user là oracle nhĩ?
<zj3t3mju> vip thế
 * zj3t3mju mình toàn đi trốn chui
<yen-thao-> zj3t3mju: hjhj lười ghê
<C4NoC> có
 * C4NoC toàn trốn học
<C4NoC> chứ hok bao giờ có học chui
<yen-thao-> mấy anh chốn đi để em học giúp cho ^^
<zj3t3mju> yen-thao-: người ở đâu mà châm thế nhỉ?
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: hôm qua đi học chui anh văn bị điểm danh=>bị đuổi quê cứng mình
<yen-thao-> zj3t3mju: học thì học chứ hiểu không là một vấn đề
<yen-thao-> IT khó quá
<yen-thao-> định chuyển qua Kinh Tế
<C4NoC> mới học năm 1
<C4NoC> sao biết khó?
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: thì khó thiệt chứ
<yen-thao-> nghe mây anh chị trước
<yen-thao-> với xem điểm là chán
<yen-thao-> lớp nào cũng 50% rớt
<yen-thao-> hjhj em cài xòng oracle XE rồi cám ơn mấy anh nha
<RCua> nghe thật là ghê gớm
<RCua> mình được học còn ếu đi học
 * RCua xấu hổ quay mặt vào xó tự kỉ
 * C4NoC vào xó với RCua :9(
<yen-thao-> ủa các anh
<yen-thao-> sao nó tạo ra cái user
<yen-thao-> oracle là sao vậy
<yen-thao-> nó tự tạo user mới:(
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sao cài được nhanh vậy?
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: thì xem hướng dẫn đó
<yen-thao-> http://imgur.com/OcNFX
<yen-thao-> đó
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: làm sao để có dấu sao phía trước giống thế này vậy "* RCua"
 * RCua liếc thấy có cái terminal ở dưới
 * RCua ngất xỉu
<n2i> /me
<n2i> RCua: :))
<yen-thao-> RCua: sao anh?
<n2i> Học hỏi RCua nhiều!
 * C4NoC vỡ mồm
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: chắc nó tự tạo theo user ?
<yen-thao-> vậy mình có cần xóa cái user oracle đi không
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: xóa làm gì?
<C4NoC> cứ để vậy xài đi
<yen-thao-> dạ
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: còn cài MySQL và phpMyadmin như thế nào vậy
<yen-thao-> bên win chỉ cần tải EasyPHP là được rồi bên đây em không biết gì hết!
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: cài apache vào
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: apache rồi sao nửa
<yen-thao-> mà apache nó nằm chổ nào
<C4NoC> apache 2
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> ở đâu nhỉ
<C4NoC> apt-get install apache2-
<C4NoC> tab mấy cái cho nó ra
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: rồi sao nửa anh
<C4NoC> thì cài apache vào
<C4NoC> rồi phpmyadmin nữa
<C4NoC> thêm cái mysql
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: dùng apt-get phpmyadmin à
<yen-thao-> ý lộn
<yen-thao-> apt-get install phpmyadmin
<C4NoC> ò ò
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: có cách nào cài bằng giao diện không anh
<n2i> synaptic đê
<C4NoC> có
<C4NoC> software center á
<yen-thao-> n2i: synaptic nằm ở đâu
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: software center em kiếm rồi
<n2i> alt+f2
<yen-thao-> nó đưa ra 1 đóng em không biết lựa cái  nào
<yen-thao-> mà mấy anh biết
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: ở an giang à, huyện lị nào thế
<yen-thao-> có chương trình gì tương tự VS.net trên win ở Linux không?
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: có mono, nhưng khuyên đừng dùng
<Lokiheero> cài máy ảo xp rồi cài vs mà xài
<yen-thao-> dạ
<yen-thao-> dạ Chợ Mới
<yen-thao-> vậy dùng cái nào
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: vs để làm gì?
<yen-thao-> Visual studio ấy
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: ;))
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: có thường qua long xuyên chơi hok
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: anh ở Long Xuyên à
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: em qua lx, kiếm nhà nào cao và to nhất, nhà anh nhỏ xíu kế bên
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: anh vui tính ghê
<C4NoC> =))
<yen-thao-> n2i: alt+f2 rồi sao nửa anh
<n2i> có ô để search thưa cô!
<yen-thao-> n2i: seach cái gì
<_Tux_> yen-thao-: qua lx em ạ
<n2i> synaptic thưa mợ
<_Tux_> anh Lokiheero làm chức to ở đấy
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> }lx
<_Tux_> }learn lx as Liên Xô
<bksupybot> _Tux_: The operation succeeded.
<yen-thao-> n2i: anh kỳ quá:( sao kêu em là mợ
<n2i> :/
<yen-thao-> người ta không biết chứ bộ
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: code C# à
<n2i> _Tux_: đang cố gắng lập thành tích đạt huy chương LX hóa u-vn
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: không
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: thế hỏi vs làm gì
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: chỉ mới năm I là gì biết C#
 * _Tux_ kéo khóa mồm
<yen-thao-> chỉ biết C và C++ thôi
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: đặng học
<C4NoC> năm 1 đã biết c và c++
<C4NoC> sao bạn học nhanh vậy?
 * _Tux_ năm 3 vẫn mù C/C++
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: học kỳ 1 là học rồi mà
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: C/C++ thì cần gì vs, dùng netbeans hoặc eclipse trên linux luôn. vs để phát triển ứng dụng vb với C# thôi
<yen-thao-> n2i: synaptic rồi sao nửa
<yen-thao-> :(
<yen-thao-> à
<yen-thao-> vừa tìm được
<yen-thao-> cái gì Qt ấy
<n2i> enter
<n2i> nếu nó đòi pass thì nhập vào, enter
<yen-thao-> n2i: vào synaptic rồi
<n2i> sau đó search tên gói
<yen-thao-> dạ
<yen-thao-> phpmyadmin
<yen-thao-> thấy rồi
<yen-thao-> rồi sao nửa
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: phpmyadmin
<C4NoC> hok phải qt
<n2i> chuột phải vào nó chọn install
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: không em seach thấy Qt tạo ứng dụng bằng C++
<yen-thao-> vậy nó xài thế nào vậy
<yen-thao-> n2i: make for install đó hả anh
<yen-thao-> dạ rồi
<yen-thao-> sao ná»­a
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: có thường qua long xuyên chơi hok em
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: học bên ấy chứ đâu mà qua đó chơi
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: oh, đang ở lx à
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: ở trọ hở
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: ko lúc này đang ở nhà
<RCua> 1:20 rồi chưa đi ngủ à? :-\
<yen-thao-> em trong phòng
<yen-thao-> tắt đèn hết
<yen-thao-> ba mẹ đâu biết em thức đâu:)
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: em học ở chỗ nào
<yen-thao-> mai nghỉ
<yen-thao-> cứ nướng
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: em ở đường Võ Thị Sáu
<yen-thao-> trọ ở đấy
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: nói phường thôi em, my quý, mỹ long, mỹ bình gì đấy, anh chẳng nhớ đường đâu
<yen-thao-> giờ này ba mẹ biết em thức chắc chửi te tua
<RCua> nhìn các vị tán gái thô quá
<RCua> (:|
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: anh hỏi chi rõ vậy
<Lokiheero> yen-thao-: hỏi cho biết, lâu rồi anh chưa về quê
<yen-thao-> n2i: rồi sau nửa anh
<n2i> nhấn apply
<yen-thao-> Lokiheero: đường Võ Thị Sáu là đường vào đại học An Giang đó
<yen-thao-> dạ
<yen-thao-> http://vnexpress.net/GL/Vi-tinh/Giai-tri/2010/12/3BA24415/ đẹp quá^^
<bksupybot> Title: VnExpress - 10 bộ ảnh số đẹp nhất trong năm - 10 bo anh so dep nhat trong nam (at vnexpress.net)
<yen-thao-> mấy anh hôm nào cũng thức khuya vậy hả?
<yen-thao-> n2i: sao em cài rồi
<yen-thao-> n2i: nhưng không vào phpmyadmin được
 * yen-thao- http://i.imgur.com/i22o4.png
<n2i> hỏi các mod cách config đi
<yen-thao-> hix
<yen-thao-> giờ sao giờ
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: đã cài phpmyadmin chưa?
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: dạ rồi
<yen-thao-> rồi restart máy lại hả
<C4NoC> không
<C4NoC> cần gì phải restart
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: >
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: ?
<yen-thao-> chứ sao bây giờ
<C4NoC> để xem
<C4NoC> vào /etc/apache2
<C4NoC> coi config của nó
<t8ax> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1204.snc4/155665_164431346933175_106957926013851_314988_519077_n.jpg
<t8ax> nhầm :|
<yen-thao-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544543/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: xem cái trong /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<C4NoC> coi root nó ở đâu
<yen-thao-> t8ax: anh đưa hình gì thế
<t8ax> ko nhầm room
<t8ax> sr
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: vào chỗ đó đi
<C4NoC> paste lên tiếp
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2010-12-17 01:03 000-default -> ../sites-available/default
<C4NoC> đấy
<C4NoC> yen-thao-: paste cái đó lên
<yen-thao-> C4NoC: để em khởi động máy lại chút
<C4NoC> bkphenny: tell yen-thao- trễ quá, mọi người ngủ hết rồi, có gì mai lên ban ngày
<bkphenny> C4NoC: I'll pass that on when yen-thao- is around.
<vubuntor420> co ai hok
<t8ax> hôk
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-17
 * yen-thao mấy anh ngủ hết rồi à
 * yen-thao có ai giúp em với
 * yen-thao ngủ hết rồi:(
<yen-thao> [nobawk]: anh  còn thức không
<Codai2810> giờ này mọi người sắp dậy rồi em :)
<yen-thao> da
<yen-thao> Codai2810:hồi tối họ thức khuya quá mà
<yen-thao> em thức tới 2h mấy
<yen-thao> định restart máy lại nằm nghỉ một tý ai dè ngủ quên
<Codai2810> yen-thao: ừ, thì thức khuya rồi dậy muộn là lẽ đương nhiên
<yen-thao> Codai2810: http://i.imgur.com/QlGDJ.png
<Codai2810> yen-thao: có ai mà ko ngủ đc đâu, tính ra - ngủ giờ nào thì - tổng cũng ko đổi
<yen-thao> Codai2810: phpmyadmin của em bị lỗi như thế em phải làm sao
<Codai2810> yen-thao: /join #php
<Codai2810> yen-thao: bên này chỉ giải đáp thắc mắc về ubuntu thôi
<yen-thao> Codai2810: thì cái này em cài ở Ubuntu mà
<Codai2810> yen-thao: với cả mọi người chưa dậy, anh cũng ko biết nên chịu
<yen-thao> :(hix
<yen-thao> đành mò google vậy:(
<Codai2810> .g "connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed"
<bkphenny> Codai2810: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152326
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed. - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Codai2810> yen-thao: thử link trên coi
<yen-thao> Codai2810: dạ
<vubuntor904> Chào các anh! Hôm qua em có xem VTV2 thấy nói về Ubuntu em cũng đã dùng thử được 1 tuần. Cho em hỏi làm thế nào để có được hiệu ứng và giao diện như hôm qua. Lúc nhấn vào đóng có hiệu ứng vỡ mảnh và khi di duyển cửa sổ có hiệu ứng cờ bay! Xin chờ hồi âm!
<Codai2810> HÔM QUA xem và dùng thử 1 tuần :-/
<Codai2810> :P
<GeekComp> kaka
<GeekComp> vubuntor904: gioi phet day
<vubuntor904> Thực ra thì nghe nói đến Linux lâu rồi
<vubuntor904> Nhưng dùng thì mới
<vubuntor904> Và có chương trình nào chạy file *.tar.gz như kiểu file *.dev ngay không?
<GeekComp> vubuntor904: hum qua VTV2 chem gio cai gi day
<vubuntor904> Hôm qua nói về sự kiện thành lập nhà máy intel ở Tp.HCM và Ubuntu và an ning trên nguồn mở :D
<vubuntor904> Chém cũng tương đối
<GeekComp> vubuntor904: chua nghe thay file nao .dev ca
<GeekComp> vubuntor904: con hieu ung va giao dien thi ban search google nha
<GeekComp> .g compiz
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.compiz.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Compiz Home (at www.compiz.org)
<vubuntor904> Em nhầm :D
<vubuntor904> file *.deb
<vubuntor904> Anh có thể hướng dẫn chi tiết cách tạo giao diện và hiệu ứng không?
<GeekComp> sr ban minh cai lai ubuntu nen chua viet tv co dau
<GeekComp> cach tao thi ubuntu co san roi
<vubuntor904> Không sao
<GeekComp> ban chi vc them hieu ung cho no thoi
<GeekComp> neu nhu luoi qua, ban tai ubuntu tweak ve ty toay so dang ve no
<vubuntor904> Cụ thể các bước được không ạ?
<vubuntor904> Vì bước đầu làm quen
<vubuntor904> Lên rất cần cơ bản
<GeekComp> (ec vua ngu day con chua danh rang!!!)
<GeekComp> :-(
<GeekComp> danh rang da
<vubuntor904> Chờ bác GeekComp :D
<vubuntor904> Ok
<vubuntor321> hi
<Codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<GeekComp> helo
<vubuntor321> mình sắp thi về ubuntu bạn có thể hỗ trợ được không
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: truong nao to chuc thi ubuntu dzay
<vubuntor321> Kỹ thuật công nghệ HCM
<GeekComp> vubuntor192: ban muon hoi cai gi
<vubuntor873> Xin chao
<vubuntor873> co ai giup toi cai nay ko
<vubuntor873> co ai ranh ve ubuntu khoan setup file
<vubuntor873> thi giup gium minh voi
<vubuntor347> chao ba con
<vubuntor873> co ai giup ko
<vubuntor347> sao em cai cais go tieng viet ko dc
<vubuntor347> cai duoc nhung ko biet lam sao der go
<vubuntor873> co ai giup gium ko
<GeekComp> day
<GeekComp> co /me
<vubuntor873> cam on
<vubuntor873> ban co sai teamviewr ko
<GeekComp> hem
<GeekComp> kaka
<vubuntor347> thanks
<GeekComp> cu noi di
<vubuntor873> do xem gium minh cai file cai dat nay voi
<vubuntor347> hong bit
<GeekComp> ac
<vubuntor873> minh ko biet cai dat
<GeekComp> file .deb ha
<GeekComp> ha .tar.gz
<vubuntor873> ban cai teamviewr di
<vubuntor873> tar.gz
<vubuntor873> .deb thi dc
<vubuntor873> nhung tar.gz thi bo tay
<GeekComp> vubuntor873: vua moi cai lai,
<GeekComp> vubuntor873: ban vao trong file nen
<GeekComp> doc ky file README nha
<vubuntor873> thi ban coi so cai file gium minh
<GeekComp> vubuntor347: ban cai ibus-unikey roi ha
<GeekComp> may bo kia sang vnluser chem gio het de minh toi cho nay vay
<vubuntor873> ban cai teamwer do xem gium di
<vubuntor873> minh bo tay roi
<vubuntor873> doc cha hieu gi ca
<GeekComp> vubuntor873: ban bo taycai gi
<vubuntor873> cai file cai dat ay
<GeekComp> cu lam theo huong dan la ok
<vubuntor873> ko hieu gi ca
<GeekComp> ac
<GeekComp> mia
<vubuntor873> thi ban xem thu di
<GeekComp> mang minh lom
<GeekComp> ko tai ve dk
<vubuntor724> ban oi cho minh hoi
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor724> lam sao biet  minh dang su dung ubuntu phien ban nao`
<vubuntor873> ban ubot2 oi
<vubuntor724> da
<GeekComp> ban vo phan System->About Ubuntu nha
<vubuntor873> ban giup cai nay dc ko ko
<GeekComp> vubuntor873: ubot2 la bot do ban
<vubuntor873> oh
<vubuntor873> chan qua
<Codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor873> giup cai nay dc ko
 * GeekComp nhuong san khau cho Codai2810
<vubuntor347> chi minh cai go tieng viet voi
<vubuntor873> cac ban oi
<Codai2810> GeekComp: lượn đi cho anh quậy
<vubuntor347> cai xong chay ko dc
<vubuntor873> ai cai teamviewr roi thi do xem gium minh voi
<Codai2810> vubuntor347: bạn cài cái gì để gõ tiếng việt?
<GeekComp> vubuntor347: ban nhan ctrl space
<vubuntor347> scim
<Codai2810> vubuntor873: cái này là cái gì thế?
<vubuntor347> x unikey
<vubuntor347> chay ko biet dung sao ca
<vubuntor873> teamviewr
<vubuntor873> ban cai chua
 * GeekComp luon
<vubuntor347> cai roi
<vubuntor873> do xem gium minh cai file .gz nay
<vubuntor347> minh dung soft tu soft ware center
<vubuntor347> minh dung soft tu software center
<Codai2810> .g cài gói .gz
<bkphenny> Codai2810: http://www.pcguide.vn/hoidap/q/5286/cach_cai_file_tarbz2_targz__bin_trong_ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: PCguide - Hỏi đáp - cách cài file tar.bz2, tar.gz , bin trong ubuntu (at www.pcguide.vn)
<vubuntor347> cai cai zi the?
<vubuntor347> chuc moi nguoi 1 ngay vui ve
<vubuntor444> cho minh hoi khi moi bat dau sd ubuntu ta nen sd ntn?
<vubuntor236> alo
<vubuntor236> co ai ko?
<vubuntor645> hello morning
<vubuntor741> bác nào có đăng ký áo không cho mình hoi
<vubuntor645> bác nào chỉ cho em chỉnh Display trong Ubuntu với
<vubuntor741> chinh sao
<vubuntor741> vao system do
<vubuntor741> áo có mấy size vậy
<vubuntor645> mục nào nữa bạn ??
<vubuntor645> system rồi gì nữa
<vubuntor741> mình wen tên rồi có hỉnh máy tíh đó
<vubuntor741> display
<vubuntor873> co' ai giup gium cai cai file .gz nay voi
<vubuntor741> cài hả gì
<vubuntor873> ban co teamviwer ko
<vubuntor741> chi
<vubuntor873> minh doc ID va pass do xem
<vubuntor741> ban cai teamviwer lam gi
<vubuntor873> ec
<vubuntor741> chi dc roi o do ma cai
<vubuntor873> thi ban dieu khien may minh, xem gium minh cai file
<vubuntor741> .gz
<vubuntor873> .gz
<vubuntor645> bạn nào có unikey cho ubuntu ko
<vubuntor873> dc ko ban
<vubuntor873> dc minh doc luon
<vubuntor645> mấy phần mềm cho ubuntu tải ở đâu zậy
<vubuntor741> kho
<vubuntor873> ban oi
<vubuntor741> ma unikey xai dc tot
<vubuntor873> vay chi minh bien dich file di
<vubuntor741> cài online suong ac
<vubuntor741> giải nén ra
<vubuntor741> bạn giải nén ra
<vubuntor083> lam the nao de nang cap phien ban 10.10
<vubuntor083> em download ve roi
<vubuntor741> tar -zxvf  tengoi/gz
<vubuntor741> tar -zxvf tengoi.gz
<vubuntor083> chay setup wubi.exe ma ko dc
<vubuntor741> đọc install
<vubuntor083> roi anh oi
<vubuntor083> j nua
<vubuntor741> coi trong đó nguoi ta chi sao lam vay
<vubuntor741> thường thường là
<vubuntor741> ./congigure
<vubuntor741> make
<vubuntor741> make install
<vubuntor741> cái này trên wiki hinh như cũng có mà
<vubuntor645> có ai ở Hồ Chí MInh ko
<vubuntor741> không
<vubuntor048> hello
<vubuntor741> hỏi chi vậy
<vubuntor083> ban oi
<vubuntor083> minh moi dung ubu nen khong biet
<vubuntor048> Cho mình hỏi, mình muốn xây dựng Server linux thì sử dụng phiên bản nào tốt nhất
<vubuntor083> minh down phien ban 10.10ve roi
<vubuntor083> nhung khong cai dat dc
<vubuntor645> dùng phiên bản Linux Server ấy
<vubuntor645> bản 10.10 tốt nhất
<vubuntor048> có yêu cầu cấu hình cao không vậy
<vubuntor741> nó cài không giao diện đồ họa nên hơi khó
<vubuntor048> vậy thì khó đấy
<vubuntor741> muốn chạy tốt thì cấu hỉnh cao cang tôt
<vubuntor741> uh
<vubuntor048> vừa chuyền qua linux mà phải chơi với thằng màn hình đen xì thì hóc quá
<vubuntor645> mình cũng mới cài ngày hum qua
<vubuntor645> chỉ mới biết phân vùng thôi đó :))
<vubuntor645> còn đang học hỏi
<vubuntor048> bạn có tài liệu dòng lệnh của linux không
<vubuntor645> trên trang http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org có nè
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor645> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor400> co ai giup gium toi ko
<vubuntor400> ai gioi ve dong lenh ay
<zj3t3mju> !terminal
<ubot2> Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor400> bo tay'
<vubuntor934> dung usb cai thi tai file cho window hay linux
<vubuntor083> linux
<vubuntor934> nhung ma cai song he dieu hanh ma
<vubuntor934> dang dung win xp
<vubuntor934> minh tai unet boot ho tro cho linux co dc dau chi tai dc ho tro cho win la dung dc
<vubuntor737> alo
<vubuntor737> alo
<vubuntor737> alo
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor737> ban cho hoi chut
<vubuntor737> minh muon cai dat ubuntu
<vubuntor741> chut gi
<vubuntor741> ack
<vubuntor737> vay xem huong dan o dau vay
<vubuntor741> troi oi cai nay cai đóng
<vubuntor741> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor741> cái này đơn giản nhất
<GeekComp> mia
<GeekComp> sao hom nay dong the
<vubuntor741> mia gi
<RCua> GeekComp: hôm qua TV quảng cáo cho ubuntu-vn
<GeekComp> RCua: anh co xem ko
<RCua> không
<RCua> (xem làm gì ta)
<GeekComp> xem de bik no chem gio gi cho
<RCua> ờ
<RCua> chắc thế
<GeekComp> no chem to qua keo lai co them may chuc thang vo day thi khon
<vubuntor818> Làm sao để cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 vào chiếc USB 16GB
<GeekComp> ac
<GeekComp> hom nay nhieu ng vo vay
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> ban doc cai nay nha
<vubuntor818> Xin cám ơn!
<vubuntor045> giup cai vlc xem ti vi truc tuyen tren ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor818> Cài này mình mới cài à
<vubuntor818> Và Software center
<vubuntor818> Gõ VLC
<vubuntor818> Search lên rồi
<vubuntor818> Tích vào cài
<vubuntor818> Mình thấy cách này đơn giản nhất
<vubuntor045> cai len roi nhung khogn biet muc nao de xem truc tuyen cac kenh tren the gioi
<vubuntor045> co cach n aokhac khjogn chi minh voi
<vubuntor045> minh tai file m3u ve roi ma khong the xem duoc gi
<vubuntor045> nhap vao no cu yen vay
<GeekComp> .g xem tivi truc tuyen vlc
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://my.opera.com/kidnotkid/blog/xem
<bksupybot> Title: Dương Anh Dũng - Xem truyền hình trực tuyến với VLC (hỗ trợ dịch vụ ITV của FPT) (at my.opera.com)
<GeekComp> doa
<GeekComp> lam tuong tu
<vubuntor645> .
<Codai2810> yen-thao: hi
<yen-thao> Codai2810: chào anh! buồn!
<Codai2810> yen-thao: sao buồn thê em?
<yen-thao> RCua: xin lỗi anh em không phải an ninh mạng gì hết!
<Codai2810> RCua: chắc tại lúc anh ý vào em ko chào anh ý nên anh ý tức ;))
<yen-thao> RCua: tại em thấy cái test ip vui vui nên em test thử rồi hỏi xem có đúng không với lại cũng để vui thôi!
<yen-thao> RCua: em vào lần này không phải để kể lể gì em chỉ nói để anh hiểu để anh khỏi hiểu lầm em! Chào anh!
<yen-thao> Codai2810: dạ không sao đâu anh cám ơn anh đã giúp đỡ em! bye
<vubuntor575> kfa|lololo:
<vubuntor575> hi
<vubuntor575> ola
<vubuntor575> chào mấy huyn
<vubuntor503> anh oi cho e hoi cai nay nha
<vubuntor503> em dang dung ubuntu 10.04 gio em vao mang hinh ubuntu em ko dung chuot dc la sao anh nhi?
<vubuntor503> co anh nao ko giup em voi
<vubuntor420> cho hoi co tai lieu huong dan toan tap cho ubuntu ko
<vubuntor234> xin chao
<vubuntor420> xin chao
<vubuntor234> ?
<vubuntor492> cho hoi cai ubuntu tren win xp duoc khong  vay
<vubuntor420> kho chat nhi
<vubuntor420> dc moi cai xong 5 phut
<vubuntor492> gỡ bỏ đươc khong
<vubuntor492> khi không thích dùng nưã
<vubuntor234> cho mình hỏi là,mình tải ubutu như thế nào
<vubuntor420> dc
<vubuntor234> mình chỉ mới biết thôi
<vubuntor420> neu tren win thi thao tac nhu win, nghe noi vay thoi
<vubuntor420> ko co ai pro ah chi co 2 ga noi chuyen voi nha
<vubuntor397> Cho mình hỏi cách join domain ubuntu vào máy win server 2k3
<vubuntor397> đọc tài liệu kỹ rồi mà không làm được
<vubuntor420> cai bo go tv sao vay
<vubuntor442> lam` the nao de go dc tieng Viet
<vubuntor514> co ai biet cach them 1 taskbar giong ubuntu cho win xp khong
<vubuntor397> cái này đơn giản mà
<vubuntor514> minh thay U co 2 thanh task kha tien loi
<vubuntor514> chi giup minh voi
<vubuntor397> chỉ cần bấm chuột phải và add to panel
<vubuntor397> sau do ban muốn thêm vào bên trái, phải , trên dứoi tùy ý
<vubuntor514> y minh la tren win xp co ma`
<vubuntor397> có đấy
<vubuntor514> lam nhu nao
<vubuntor397> bạn muốn thêm panel vào bên trên hay bên dứoi
<vubuntor514> chi minh zooi
<vubuntor514> 2 thanh tren duoi giong Ubuntu ay
<vubuntor514> may minh cui bap qua
<vubuntor514> khong cai duoc U
<vubuntor397> xp có panel bên dưới rồi mà
<vubuntor397> bạn muốn thêm nó vào đâu nữa
<vubuntor514> Y minh la Ubuntu co 2 thanh task 1 tren 1 duoi dung khong
<vubuntor397> ubuntu có 4 thanh cơ
<vubuntor397> thêm bên trái , phải
<vubuntor514> Uhm
<vubuntor514> the co lam duoc tren xp khong
<vubuntor397> có
<vubuntor514> giup minh di
<vubuntor397> nhưng bạn thêm nhiều thanh task baddeeer làm gì
<vubuntor514> dung phan mem hay la tu chinh? sua
<vubuntor397> bạn dùng 3d desktop đi
<vubuntor397> cái này đẹp hơn mà khong phải cai
<vubuntor514> minh thich cai kieu cua U ma`
<vubuntor397> bạn muốn giao diện của U trên XP đúng khong?
<vubuntor397> mình cho bạn phần mềm này
<vubuntor514> uhm
<vubuntor397> nó sẽ sửa hết theme, icon, taskbar....
<vubuntor397> open source
<vubuntor514> phan mem Open source ha?
<vubuntor514> ten no la vay ah
<vubuntor397> có 2 loại
<vubuntor397> một bản chạy sẵn
<vubuntor397> một bản phải cài
<vubuntor397> mình up lên mediafire rồi
<vubuntor397> bạn lấy về mà sài
<vubuntor514> cam on ban nha
<vubuntor514> minh dang down
<vubuntor397> http://www.mediafire.com/?mc2k1xo25u2bedc
<bksupybot> Title: 4Desktop.rar (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor397> đấy
<vubuntor397> Trời ơi! hỏi từ lẫy giờ mà không ai trả lời cho mình
<vubuntor397> Sao mình khong join  Ubuntu Server 10.10 vào win 2k3
<vubuntor302> minh co the nhan dia goc unbuntu o dau vay
<vubuntor397> đơn giảnmaf
<vubuntor397> bạn vào trang này
<vubuntor397> https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<bksupybot> Title: ShipIt (at shipit.kubuntu.org)
<vubuntor924> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor924> lam on
<vubuntor924> cho hoi 1 van de
<vubuntor924> toi thay giay thieu o trang
<t8ax> ?
<RCua> ?
<vubuntor924> la co the nhan duoc CD mien phi Ubuntu
<zj3t3mju> !ship
<ubot2> Factoid 'ship' not found
<zj3t3mju> !shipit
<ubot2> Factoid 'shipit' not found
<zj3t3mju> :D
<vubuntor924> may i ask they some questions
<t8ax> nhận chi vậy? down trên mạng về nhanh thôi mà, nhận fải đợi cỡ 2 tuần nữa :D
<vubuntor474> toi vua bi out
<vubuntor474> vua nay co ai noi gi
<vubuntor474> mong co the noi laj dum
<vubuntor474> cam on
<vubuntor302> minh vao trang do roi lam gi tiep theo
<vubuntor220> Nhập CAPTCHA và nhấn nút Connect để vào kênh hỗ trợ.
<vubuntor220> Đặt các thiết lập GNOME trong Ubuntu ???
<vubuntor220> giup tra lời tôi với
<vubuntor964> ?
<vubuntor964> Cách khởi động writer
<vubuntor964> ?
<t8ax> lol toàn mấy ng` bất lịch sự, đặt câu hỏi ko chủ ngữ, ko vị ngữ, bạn đang hỏi ai đấy?
<vubuntor964> cộng đồng này dùng để giúp người khác sử dụng hay chửi nhau đấy
<Codai2810> vubuntor964: xin lỗi bạn, supporter cũng là người, và họ không làm công ăn lương :)
<t8ax> giúp những ng` biết đặt câu hỏi 1 cách lịch sự thôi, còn loại như bạn thì miễn bàn :D
<t8ax> làm bố thiên hạ thì ra đường mà làm nhá :D
<vubuntor964> chẳng lẽ xưng hô anh anh em em mới là có văn hóa lịch sự hả, không thích trả lời thì im miệng lại để cộng đồng người tốt sẽ giúp tôi.
<t8ax> ko cần anh chị em gì đó của bạn đâu :o chỉ cần bạn đặt câu hỏi lịch sự, đơn giản như là.. "Cho mình hỏi cách khởi động writer?" thì có khối ng` trả lời
<vubuntor528> Alo
<vubuntor528> Xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor528> Em dang co van de tren Ubuntu
<t8ax> vubuntor528, sao thế?
<vubuntor528> Co ai giup em duoc khong a?
<vubuntor528> Ve bo go tieng Viet a
<kingofmakai> vubuntor: chuyện gì?
<t8ax> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor528> Em da lam theo huong dan tren wiki
<t8ax> vào link trên có hướng dẫn cụ thể đấy bạn :)
<vubuntor528> Nhung tat ca deu khong duoc
<vubuntor528> Em remove roi install lai nhieu lai
<t8ax> vubuntor528, làm xong có log ra vô lại chưa?
<vubuntor528> Nhung khong dc het
<kingofmakai> :-?
<vubuntor528> Co roi chu...
<vubuntor528> Em dung Ubuntu 10.04 LTS do
<vubuntor528> Em dang de che do VNI cua x-unikey ne
<vubuntor528> Nhung no khong hoat dong
<t8ax> vubuntor528, vào synaptic cài ibus-unikey
<t8ax> bộ gõ Telex thôi nha
<t8ax> VNI thì..
<vubuntor528> Khong co VNI a?
<kingofmakai> 10.04 có sẵn ibus rồi
<t8ax> kingofmakai, ibus-unikey <=
<kingofmakai> sao phải cài x-unikey làm gì?
<kingofmakai> có ibus
<kingofmakai> còn ibus-unikey phải cài thêm
<vubuntor528> Em cai thu ibus roi
<vubuntor528> Cung khong work
<vubuntor528> Nen chuyen qua x-unikey thu
<kingofmakai> sao không work?
<vubuntor528> Em lam theo huong dan
<kingofmakai> vào system >> administration >> Language support
<vubuntor528> Nhung van khong go duoc
<kingofmakai> chọn cái input method là ibus chưa?
<vubuntor528> Chon ibus a.?
<vubuntor528> Em lam roi
<kingofmakai> xong logout rồi login
<kingofmakai> rồi sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<t8ax> gõ im-switch -s ibus
<t8ax> sau đó log out vô lại
 * t8ax đạp kingofmakai 
<vubuntor528> De em lam lai thu
<vubuntor528> Luc nay cung vay ma ko vao duoc
<t8ax> thấy đơn giản mà :D
<t8ax> vào synaptic cài ibus-unikey
<t8ax> sau đó gõ
<t8ax> im-switch -s ibus
<t8ax> log out vô lại
<t8ax> thêm bộ gõ Unikey trong ibus là xong :D
<kingofmakai> xong thì vào ibus setting, add cái bộ gõ ibus-unikey vào
<kingofmakai> xong mới gõ được
<vubuntor921> Cai roi
<vubuntor921> Nhung ma bieu tuong ko hien tren icon tray
<vubuntor921> Va cung khong hoat dong cac anh a
<kingofmakai> :-?
<t8ax> wtf :-s
<vubuntor424> ?
<kingofmakai> log out rồi log in lại chưa?
<vubuntor921> Em dung LTS nhe :-S
<vubuntor921> Roi chu
<t8ax> vâng lờ tê ét hay gì cũng thế thôi :|
<t8ax> tình nghi vubuntor921 đã gỡ cái ibus ra
<vubuntor921> Go ra roi cai lai roi ma
<t8ax> thử vào language support install gói Vietnamese vào
<kingofmakai> sudo apt-get install ibus
<kingofmakai> gõ lệnh đó xem nó nói gì?
<vubuntor921> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done ibus is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-2.6.32-21 scim-modules-socket libscim8c2a   linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<vubuntor921> Vay do anh :D
<t8ax> có gõ
<t8ax> im-switch -s ibus chÆ°a?
<t8ax> thử gõ x-unikey ra xem?
<vubuntor921> ah roi
<vubuntor921> Van the
<vubuntor921> x-unikey thi em remove roi
<t8ax> lạ nhỉ :(
<kingofmakai> quái gở
<vubuntor921> Ai remote qua em dc ko
<kingofmakai> vào ibus preference xem nào
<yen-thao> sử dụng scim đi
<vubuntor921> De em printscreen cho
<vubuntor921> Cho chut
<vubuntor921> http://ca9.upanh.com/17.1004.22401001.E0g0/screenshot.png
<vubuntor921> Setting cua iBus may em do a.
<t8ax> ẹc
<kingofmakai> chịu
<kingofmakai> không xem nổi
<t8ax> chụp cái take screen sshot chi
<kingofmakai> :))
<t8ax> =))
<kingofmakai> đề nghị chụp lại
<kingofmakai> delay 3 giây
<kid__> =))
<kid__> vubuntor921:  xem lại ảnh bạn vừa chụp đi
 * t8ax đạp kid__ , hóng nè
<kid__> ::D
 * kid__ chui vào góc ngồi 
<vubuntor921> Huh ^:)^
<vubuntor921> Sr
<kingofmakai> opera
<vubuntor921> http://ca2.upanh.com/17.1004.22401146.0gz0/screenshot1.png :D
<kingofmakai> sang tab input method
<kingofmakai> chọn Unikey rồi add vào
<vubuntor921> Roi a
<kingofmakai> save lại
<kingofmakai> mà cái ibus chưa hiện lên tray
<vubuntor921> Uhm
<kingofmakai> quái nhỉ
<vubuntor921> Khong hien
<kingofmakai> xem cái screenshot của language support với
<kingofmakai> :D
<vubuntor921> http://ca2.upanh.com/17.1004.22401238.kGq0/screenshot2.png here :D
<kingofmakai> quái nhỉ
<kingofmakai> gõ lệnh im-switch -s ibus
<kingofmakai> xong log out rồi login lại xem
<vubuntor921> uhm
<vubuntor921> Cho em chut
<vubuntor506> Van vay
<vubuntor506> Khong co tren tray :(
<t8ax> quái
<kingofmakai> quái
<vubuntor506> Mo sang h roi do T_T
<vubuntor506> Co ai remote ho em ko T_T
<kingofmakai> remote cũng thế thôi
<kingofmakai> chờ tí, google phát đã
<kingofmakai> trình của /me còn gà lắm
<vubuntor506> :(
 * vubuntor506 
<vubuntor506> Lam sao change name huh?
<kid__> vubuntor506:  /nick xxx
<Spynask> Thanks :D
<kingofmakai> Spynask: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=10133
<bksupybot> Title: Đã cài ibus và ibus-unikey nhưng không hiện thanh bar - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> vào đây đọc
<kingofmakai> xem thá»­
<Spynask> spynask@spynask-desktop:~$ sudo rm /etc/X11/Xsession.d/59unikey [sudo] password for spynask:  rm: cannot remove `/etc/X11/Xsession.d/59unikey': No such file or directory spynask@spynask-desktop:~$
<Spynask> :(
<Spynask> oh, sau khi thực hiện upgrade kernel và tất cả các package lại thấy nó work bt
<Spynask> update ntn ho moi nguoi :-?
<t8ax> sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<t8ax> là nó up hết :D
<kingofmakai> uầy
<kingofmakai> ai bắt đọc dòng đó
<kingofmakai> gõ lệnhMã:echo $GTK_IM_MODULE
<kingofmakai> echo $QT_IM_MODULE
<kingofmakai> echo $XMODIFIERS
<kingofmakai> đọc mấy bài của zjet ấy
<Spynask> Ah
<Spynask> Phia tren em lam roi do
<Spynask> Hinh nhu em ko cung truong hop voi ban do :D
<Spynask> Ah
<Spynask> giup em upgrade len 10.10 luon di a :D
<kingofmakai> tốt nhất là tải file iso về
<kingofmakai> ghi ra Usb rồi cài
<kingofmakai> upgrade lâu lắm
<kingofmakai> Spynask: mà sao lại không cùng nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> đều cài x-unikey rồi gỡ ra
<kingofmakai> có lẽ là gỡ chưa sạch thôi
<kingofmakai> gõ cái lệnh rm -f mà bác zjet đưa
<kingofmakai> xong logout rồi login lại xem sao
<Spynask> @im=ibus
<Spynask> Kia la @im=unikey
<kingofmakai> :-?
<kingofmakai> thế thì tải bản 10.10 về cài đi
<kingofmakai> :D
<Spynask> Thoi
<Spynask> De em upgrade
<Spynask> Di ra ngoai cai
<Spynask> Huong dan em upgrade di
<Spynask> Lau cung dc ma :D
<kingofmakai> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<bksupybot> Title: Upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Spynask> Ok roi
<Spynask> Cam on moi nguoi nha
<Spynask> Co gi chieu em hoi tiep :D
<vubuntor372> giúp em với, em vào Ubuntu, cập nhật các phần mềm xong, nhưng giờ em ko thể nào boot vào Windows được, nó báo là BOOTMGR, em làm sao để boot vào Windows lại được hả các anh?
<vubuntor372> giúp em với, em vào Ubuntu, cập nhật các phần mềm xong, nhưng giờ em ko thể nào boot vào Windows được, nó báo là BOOTMGR, em làm sao để boot vào Windows lại được hả các anh?
<vubuntor372> giúp em với, em vào Ubuntu, cập nhật các phần mềm xong, nhưng giờ em ko thể nào boot vào Windows được, nó báo là BOOTMGR, em làm sao để boot vào Windows lại được hả các anh?
<C4NoC> là sao?
<C4NoC> vẫn vào ubuntu được?
<vubuntor496> Alo
<vubuntor372> dạ vâng
<vubuntor496> \name Spynask
<vubuntor372> nhưng em ko vào lại được Windows
<vubuntor496> Cho em hoi lenh upgrade kernel la gi vay a?
<C4NoC> lúc vào win nó báo gì?
<vubuntor372> C4NoC: nó báo là BOOTMGR
<C4NoC> lúc cài ubuntu như thế nào?
<vubuntor372> bảo nhấn ctrl + Alt + Del để Restart
<vubuntor372> C4NoC: em cài và sử dụng bt à, nhưng cả tuần nay em ko có vào Ubuntu, hôm nay vào lại, em cập nhật các phần mềm trong mục câpj nhật
<vubuntor372> C4NoC: cập nhật xong thì em restart lại, đăng nhập lại Win, nhưng ko được
<vubuntor372> C4NoC: alo
<vubuntor372> C4NoC: anh còn đó ko?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> lấy đĩa win fix lại boot đi
<vubuntor372> C4NoC: em ko có đĩa Win
<vubuntor140> hiii
<C4NoC> vubuntor372: thế thì chịu
<vubuntor372> C4NoC: làm sao hả anh, ko lẽ cài lại Win hả?
<C4NoC> không
<C4NoC> fix boot cho nó
<vubuntor140> cho em hoi chut
<C4NoC> cách làm?
<C4NoC> google :D
<vubuntor140> cai may in hp 1160 the nao
<vubuntor372> C4NoC: ok, cám ơn anh, để em tìm hiểu thử
<vubuntor140> ai bit chi dum em voi
<vubuntor793> có ai giúp mình với, mình không download được ubuntu desktop
<vubuntor090> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor090> vao day tai ne ban
<vubuntor793> vào rồi
<vubuntor793> ko down được
<vubuntor793> nhấn vào link ko đc.
<t8ax> dùng trình duyệt gì vậy?
<vubuntor793> FF
<vubuntor793> firefox
<t8ax> hình như trang chủ Ubuntu đang bị gì
<t8ax> mình mới click cũng ko down đc
<vubuntor544> C4NoC: anh ơi, em tìm trên Google rồi, nhưng nó chỉ khó hiểu quá, em khởi động lại, lỗi nó báo như vầy nè: BOOTMGR is missing, Press Ctrl + Alt + Del to restart
<t8ax> fix MBR
<t8ax> bạn dùng Win 7 à?
<vubuntor782> E dinh cai dat Ubuntu nhung khong biet cai dat ban Ubuntu hay kbuntu ak
<t8ax> ubuntu đi
<vubuntor609> Nen cai dat Kbuntu ha ubuntu ak
<vubuntor609> Kbuntu co j khac Ubuntu ak
<t8ax> ko khác đâu bạn
<vubuntor609> Khi cai Ubuntu no co tu dong cai Driver cho minh khong ak
<t8ax> nói chung mọi thứ tự động hết, ko cần lăn tăn đâu, có những cái thì thủ công
<t8ax> bạn cứ cài đi, vướng mắc ở đâu thì lên đây có ng` trợ giúp
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor609
<ubot2> vubuntor609: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> đọc thêm tài liệu về ubuntu :)
<vubuntor609> Thank You
<vubuntor772> cho hoi cah cai voi
<vubuntor189> C4NoC: anh ơi, em là người hỏi về cái Bootmgr is missing hồi nảy nè anh
<vubuntor189> C4NoC: anh có cách nào sửa lỗi này trong Ubuntu ko anh?
<vubuntor189> C4NoC: em ko thể boot vào Vista dc
<C4NoC> không
<C4NoC> kiếm đĩa win fix
<t8ax> .g fix MBR Vista
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<vubuntor189> C4NoC: em ko có disc win, vì máy em cài sẵn win, có cách nào sửa lỗi mà ko cần disc ko anh?
<C4NoC> không
<C4NoC> vubuntor189: fix win thì lên google
 * C4NoC không biết 
<vubuntor214> ko co ai online :D
<vubuntor284> giup em voi
<vubuntor284> sao em danh vao` phan terminal
<vubuntor284> no bao' loi~ is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<daovanhoi> hello
<vubuntor575> alo
<daovanhoi> bac tux oi
<vubuntor575> cho em hoi ti
<daovanhoi> e cai duoc ubun roi
<vubuntor575> may anh ho tro oi
<vubuntor284> ?
<ducgiang_8888> các bạn cứ nói đi
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: cài được rồi hả
<vubuntor575> cho em hoi
<vubuntor575> may em cau hinh may p4
<vubuntor575> ram 256
 * _Tux_ đem huy chương *xả thân vì ubuntu* cho daovanhoi 
<vubuntor575> cac onboard co nen cai xbuntu ko
<vubuntor575> cac onboard 64mb
<C4NoC> vubuntor575: lubuntu cho nhẹ
<daovanhoi> thanks bac tux
<_Tux_> vubuntor575: mình recommend Ubuntu + openbox
<daovanhoi> hi
<_Tux_> hoặc lxde
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntoru575: máy bạn cái xubuntu đê
<vubuntor575> co so cham ko
<daovanhoi> gio bac cho e hoi cai driver wifi cho ubuntu
<vubuntor284>  sao em danh vao` phan terminal
<daovanhoi> may e hp
<ducgiang_8888> daovanhoi: là cái bạn fomat toàn bộ ổ cứng đó hả?
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: vô Hardware Driver
<_Tux_> active là xong
<daovanhoi> yes
<_Tux_> :)
<daovanhoi> voi format 500GB phim HD
 * _Tux_ bận tí
<daovanhoi> hehe
<_Tux_> đi chửi bọn VNPT
<ducgiang_8888> đúng là chao huy trương mới được
<vubuntor284> cho em hoi teo
<daovanhoi> bac n2i
<daovanhoi> bac dau cho e hoi
<ducgiang_8888> mấy bác hỏi gì cứ nói đi
<daovanhoi> bac n2i
<t8ax> huân chương lao động hạng nhất :))
<vubuntor284> sao em danh vao terminal
<daovanhoi> bac tux ban ddi chuoi nhau roi
<vubuntor214> tai ye ma no chay cham lau vai~
<vubuntor284> roi no hoi pass
<vubuntor214> xai ban 10.04 la sao may anh oi ?
<ducgiang_8888> uh 284 cứ nói
<vubuntor284> em danh vao` roi` ma no van bao loi
<ducgiang_8888> bạn đánh cái gì
<vubuntor575> a oi
<vubuntor284> vang
<ducgiang_8888> câu lệnh là thế nào
<vubuntor575> cai unbutu kieu j`
<vubuntor575> co can dai ko
<vubuntor575> dia
<vubuntor575> can dia ko
<vubuntor284> danh nhung dong` lenh o tren dien dan` thoi
<ducgiang_8888> 575: không cần cũng không sao?
<vubuntor214> em tai ye roi
<vubuntor284> ma` hau` nhu em danh ma~ nao` no cung bao loi
<vubuntor575> the tai o dien dan ak`
<ducgiang_8888> 248: đề nghị bạn pate câu lệnh lên?
<vubuntor214> o
<vubuntor284> sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-0
<vubuntor214> 1h roi ma moi 52%
<vubuntor284> day' la` lenh may anh dang o dien dan` ma
<ducgiang_8888> 248: nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor214> ubuntu j ma quai the ?
<vubuntor284> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<vubuntor575> a oi
<vubuntor575> em bao
<vubuntor575> dau tien cai ubuntu truoc ak`
<ducgiang_8888> 214: do bạn trọn cài nhưng tải update nên thế
<vubuntor575> xong moi chuyen sang xubuntu ak
<vubuntor214> ko
<vubuntor284> bay h lam` sao bay h ha anh
<vubuntor214> em tai ban 10.04 ye boot usb ma cai thoi
<vubuntor575> may em cau hinh yeu bay gio cai kieu j`
<t8ax> !bg
<ducgiang_8888> 248: có thể cái file đó cũ òi! nó không có trong list
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ducgiang_8888> nên bạn không thấy
<t8ax> mấy bạn làm ơn đọc tài liệu wiki trc
<t8ax> sau đó hãy hỏi
<vubuntor214> xai co kho ko anh
<vubuntor284> em doc ki roi
<vubuntor214> jom qua thay 7 ngay cong nghe noi may anh
<daovanhoi> bac t8ax
<daovanhoi> cho e hoi cai
<vubuntor284> nhung den khi lam theo van bao loi ma
<t8ax> vubuntor214, đọc tài liệu dùm mình cái đi
<_Tux_> mẹ gió kinh vãi
<vubuntor575> a oi
 * _Tux_ đi chửi chúng nó
<t8ax> khó hay dễ là do tự bạn quyết định
<vubuntor575> may em p4 2.4 cai kubuntu nhi
<daovanhoi> em muon cai driver cho wifi thi lam the nao?
<t8ax> chứko fải là do 1 HĐH quyết định
<_Tux_> vì tính thêm phí Mega Green
<vubuntor214> nen hom nay xach laptop ra xai thu
<ducgiang_8888> ẹc ẹc!
<vubuntor575> p4 2,4, ram 384 cai j`
<ducgiang_8888> phai đi nộp tiền mạng cái nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor575: Ubuntu + openbox
<_Tux_> hoặc lxde
<ducgiang_8888> kẻo nó cắt thì khốn nạn
<_Tux_> (nói rồi mà)
<_Tux_> vubuntor575: hoặc debina
<_Tux_> debian
<t8ax> daovanhoi, ko vào đc wifi à?
<daovanhoi> vang
<t8ax> bật công tắc lên chưa :D
<daovanhoi> e khong vao dc bac ak
<daovanhoi> bat len roi bac ak
<t8ax> 1 số bác vào cũng hỏi vấn đề wifi cho đã, nhưng cuối cùng ko vào đc, nguyên nhân chưa gạt cái cần sang on :D
<daovanhoi> bat tu luc cai ay
<vubuntor214> :)))
<vubuntor214> po gio`
<daovanhoi> no bao gi maf wifi not four gi ay
<vubuntor575> ai gui cho em cai link cai kubuntu di
<t8ax> not found
<t8ax> là xung quanh ko có sóng :D
<vubuntor575> dowload kho qua
<daovanhoi> vang
<daovanhoi> not found
<daovanhoi> chiuj
<vubuntor575> moi dng ko biet fai? lam j`
<daovanhoi> hihi
<t8ax> .g kubuntu
<vubuntor575> admin dau
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://kubuntu.org/
<t8ax> vubuntor575, vào trang trên down
<bksupybot> Title: Kubuntu | Friendly Computing (at kubuntu.org)
<vubuntor575> o`
<vubuntor575> thank
<vubuntor575> ma` ban oi
<t8ax> sao thế?
<vubuntor575> cai kubuntu
<vubuntor575> co bi xung dot jua~ win xp va` kubuntu ko
<t8ax> 2 môi trường khác nhau
<daovanhoi> wifi thif sao bac?
<t8ax> nên ko có xung đột :D
<t8ax> daovanhoi, xung quanh nhà có wifi hem :D
<vubuntor575> o`
<vubuntor575> cai thu dung fat'
<vubuntor575> xem the nao`
<vubuntor575> va`o cai link bac bao?
<daovanhoi> co bac
<vubuntor575> cha thay cho dowload dau
<daovanhoi> e dang ngoi tren thu vien
<t8ax> tìm đi :(
<daovanhoi> van wifi
<t8ax> ko tìm sao thấy
<daovanhoi> nhung k bat duoc
<vubuntor575> a` r`
<vubuntor575> get kubuntu
<t8ax> daovanhoi, thấy biểu tượng network manager ở góc phải màn hình phía trên ko?
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> co
<daovanhoi> cai hinh song song co mau cham than do
<t8ax> ấn chuột vô đó xem cái tình trạng wifi nó báo thế nào?
<vubuntor575> em dow r`
<vubuntor575> ma` bac oi
<daovanhoi> no mo mo
<vubuntor575> co can chon cho luu file day ko
<vubuntor575> hay luu cho nao cung dc
<t8ax> lol
<daovanhoi> thay co chu wifi mo mo
<daovanhoi> nhung k an duoc
<t8ax> vubuntor575, bạn nên hiểu khái niệm Ubuntu là gì
<t8ax> daovanhoi, sao lại ko nhỉ?
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor575
<ubot2> vubuntor575: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor575> doc cai day r`
<vubuntor575> cha hieu j`
<vubuntor575> day de
<daovanhoi> bac t8ax
<vubuntor575> dow 700mb lien`
<t8ax> vậy thôi mình khuyên bạn đừng dùng có vẻ tốt hơn đó
<daovanhoi> co thay gi dau
<vubuntor575> minh` nhin` giao dien dep ma`
<t8ax> chuyện down file mà còn hỏi cần lưu hay ko thì chịu thiệt
<daovanhoi> ma can co driver k bac?
<vubuntor575> ko fai?
<vubuntor575> y' minh` la` cho~ luu y'
<t8ax> trên máy mình thì thấy ko cần
<vubuntor575> co nhat thiet fai la` o? c ko
<t8ax> ko
<t8ax> để đâu cũng đc
<t8ax> nó chỉ là file iso
<vubuntor575> o`
<vubuntor575> ma` dow 700mb
<vubuntor575> hic
<t8ax> bác có thể ghi thành đĩa
<vubuntor575> co lay dia dc ko
<t8ax> hoặc tạo usb boot
<vubuntor575> dow thi lau lam
<t8ax> vậy thì mình chịu
<t8ax> 700mb mình down có 15' :D
<daovanhoi> co ai giup em wifi k the?
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi> bac t8ax
<t8ax> vấn đề ở đây là
<t8ax> vẫn thấy wifi
<daovanhoi> co vao duoc wifi dau
<t8ax> có nghĩa là vẫ bình thường
<daovanhoi> khong
<daovanhoi> no co cot song
<daovanhoi> nhung ma thay co cai hinh dau than do do
<t8ax> thấy -> wifi vẫn bình thường rồi
<t8ax> mà giờ chú đang onl bằng gì?
<daovanhoi> ec
<daovanhoi> e sang win 7
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> cho e sang ubun xem the nao
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> cho e nhe
<t8ax> híc
<vubuntor575> bac oi
<t8ax> sao thế?
<vubuntor619> ec
<vubuntor619> em vao roi
<vubuntor619> no bao the nay bac oi
<t8ax> giờ lại đang ở win?
<vubuntor619> vang
<vubuntor619> vang
<vubuntor619> e vao win
<vubuntor575> em ko dow dc
<vubuntor575> no hien cai thong bao quai j y
<vubuntor619> no bao la diver not arealy
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> hiểu rồi :D
<vubuntor619> voi fimwera missing
<vubuntor619> do
<vubuntor619> wiless disconected
<vubuntor619> do
<vubuntor619> hihi
<vubuntor619> vang
<vubuntor619> sao bac?
 * t8ax cũng từng bị :D
<vubuntor575> cai cai' nay cung met nhi
<t8ax> đầu tiên là bật wifi lên :D
<t8ax> sau đó vào terminal gõ
<vubuntor619> the bac lam the nao?
<vubuntor619> vang
<t8ax> sudo ifconfig wlan0 txpower on
<t8ax> sau đó click chuột fải vào cái network đó
<t8ax> bỏ enable nó
<t8ax> rồi enable lại
<t8ax> là vô đc :D
<t8ax> khắc fục thì.. chưa tìm ra =))
<vubuntor619> vang
<vubuntor619> e vao ubuntu cai
<vubuntor619> ti e hoi tiep
<t8ax> ò ò
<vubuntor619> hihi
<vubuntor708> bac t8ax
<t8ax> sao nữa :|
<daovanhoi> khong duoc
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> e guoi cai anh cho bac xem
<t8ax> ò ò
<daovanhoi> http://ca2.upanh.com/17.1013.22410674.ide0/screenshot.png
<daovanhoi> do
<daovanhoi> ma e hoi luon
<daovanhoi> nut bat wifi la cam ung co anh huong gi k bac/
<daovanhoi> e bat tu luc win 7
<daovanhoi> toi ubuntu van de the
<daovanhoi> lam k duoc
<daovanhoi> e bat di bat lai van k duoc
<t8ax> tình nghi là thiếu driver :D
<daovanhoi> vang
<daovanhoi> vay tai o dau vay bac?
<t8ax> vụ này hỏi bác _Tux_
<daovanhoi> a
 * t8ax chịu :(
<daovanhoi> ok
<daovanhoi> ti e hoi
<daovanhoi> bac cho e hoi bo go tieng viet cua ubuntu la gi?
<daovanhoi> bac cho e cai link
<t8ax> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> bao giờ cắm cáp vào ubuntu onl rồi hỏi 1 lượt
<t8ax> cho dễ
<daovanhoi> vang
<daovanhoi> toi e cam
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> the bac cho e hoi ben ubuntu co phan mem tang toc download nhu ben win co IDM k bac?
<t8ax> có
<daovanhoi> cai nao bac?
<daovanhoi> cho e link
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> e cai het
<t8ax> www.downthemall.net
<t8ax> addon của Firefox
<t8ax> dùng chung với FF :D
<daovanhoi> the neu e dung google chrome thi no co dung dc k baC?
<t8ax> có Jdownloader
<daovanhoi> cho e cai link luon bac
<daovanhoi> hiih
<daovanhoi> e dang con hoi nhieu ay
<t8ax> .g jdownloader
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://jdownloader.org/
<daovanhoi> thank bac?
<daovanhoi> con gi nua nhi?
<daovanhoi> a
<daovanhoi> luc nay e cai
<daovanhoi> bo qua cai phan nhac voi phim luc cai ay
<t8ax> nói chung muốn dùng gì vào software center kiếm theo từ khóa
<daovanhoi> gio k xem phim
<t8ax> là nó ra hết :D
<daovanhoi> nghe nhac duoc
<daovanhoi> gio lam sao ha bac?
<t8ax> daovanhoi, thì lúc nào nghe
<daovanhoi> vang
<t8ax> ấn vô bài hát
<t8ax> là nó tự down codec
<t8ax> :D
<vubuntor733> chao ban!
<vubuntor733> hi
<_Tux_> !hi | vubuntor733
<ubot2> vubuntor733: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor733> chi minh xin wine doors dc ko ah?
<GeekComp> ặc ặc hum nay _Tux_ làm cảnh sát
 * GeekComp chạy
<_Tux_> vubuntor733: là sao ?
<vubuntor733> toi search tren mang ko co
<_Tux_> .g Winedoors getdeb
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://anotherugly.wordpress.com/my-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-sourceslist-32-and-64-bit/
<vubuntor733> ban co the cho toi link download wine-doors dc ko?
<GeekComp> .g download winedoors
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.wine-doors.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Wine doors (at www.wine-doors.org)
<vubuntor733> Very very broken and I don't have time to fix it
<vubuntor733> co trang khac ko ban?
<GeekComp> vubuntor733: bạn chịu khó search google là ra ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor733: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<bksupybot> Title: winetricks - The Official Wine Wiki (at wiki.winehq.org)
<_Tux_> xài Winetricks thay thế coi
<nhaiship> có ai ở đây k, cho mình hỏi chút
<GeekComp> !ask
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor177> o day co ai dung opensuse k vay
<GeekComp> bạn cứ hỏi
<GeekComp> không cần phải hỏi ai dùng hay chưa
<vubuntor177> minh chay updater applet
 * _Tux_ tình nghi thím Nam_Son
<vubuntor177> no dung' ngay tai. checking for updates
<nhaiship> mình thử dùng ndiswrapper, bây giờ mình gỡ đi thì k dùng được wifi như trước nữa . mình mới dùng linux nên còn chịu không biết làm sao để khắc phục
<GeekComp> 123.21.13.242: không phải Nam_Son
<nhaiship> các bạn có thể giúp mình khắc phục được không
<vubuntor646> cho em hoi 1 cau
<vubuntor646> cai` ubuntu kieu gi` vay ?
<vubuntor284> mua dia ve ma cai thoi
<vubuntor284> cai` nhu binh thuong
<t8ax> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nhaiship> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor854> minh dang dung win7 cai them ubuntu duoc khong vay ? tra loi giup minh voi
<RCua> được
<vubuntor854> vay la cai 2 he dieu hanh tren cung mot may phai khong
<GeekComp> ừa
<GeekComp> bao nhiu HDH chả đk
<_Tux_> vubuntor854: bao nhiêu mà chẳng được
<vubuntor854> vay lam sao de cai duoc vay giup minh voi
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor854> minh cai nhu vay lieu co mat du lieu cu tran may cua minh khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor854: còn tùy
<_Tux_> bạn làm có đúng hướng dẫn
<GeekComp> tùy xem cách bạn phá máy thía nào
<_Tux_> và cẩn thận không
<vubuntor854> vay co the giup minh mot cach chi tiet khong? ban co biet cai he dieu hanh ao tren may tinh khong giup minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor854: cái kia
<_Tux_> là cực kì chi tiết rồi
<vubuntor854> minh khong biet phan vung o dia la sao
<vubuntor752> làm sao cài đc powerpoint trên ubuntu . mình thấy trong software center có mà nó không cho cài ?
<vubuntor201> Ubuntu network driver to be in it or not
<vubuntor752> làm sao cài đc powerpoint trên ubuntu . mình thấy trong software center có mà nó không cho cài ? xin giúp mình
<GeekComp> vubuntor752: Power Point có sẵn trong gói Open Office roài
<GeekComp> vubuntor752: không cần cài chi cả
<GeekComp> bạn chỉ chạy file đóa là xong
<vubuntor201> khi mình cài ubuntu có lên mạng ngay được hay không zậy
<vubuntor752> thanks bạn
<GeekComp> vubuntor201: tùy bạn ạ
<vubuntor752> tai mình ko tìm đc cái tên
<GeekComp> vubuntor752: no prob
<vubuntor752> h mình thấy rồi
<vubuntor752> tên hơi khác chút
<vubuntor201> khi mình cài ubuntu có lên mạng ngay được hay không zậy
<vubuntor201> khi mình cài ubuntu có lên mạng ngay được hay không zậy
<GeekComp> vubuntor201: tùy xem máy bạn có driver nào không cho canonical bik hay ko
<vubuntor201> hay phải cài driver mạng zậy
<GeekComp> khi cài ubuntu
<GeekComp> HDH sẽ tự động nhận driver
<vubuntor201> vâng
<kingofmakai> móa
<GeekComp> ?
<kingofmakai> dùng mIRC khó chịu thế
<vubuntor201> thế nếu không lên mạng được thì mình phải cài thêm driver ak
<kingofmakai> Ubuntu dở chứng
<kingofmakai> không vào được mạng
<kingofmakai> chán vãi hàng
<vubuntor201> thế nếu không lên mạng được thì mình phải cài thêm driver ak
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: ;))
<vubuntor201> thế nếu không lên mạng được thì mình phải cài thêm driver ak
<GeekComp> vubuntor201: nếu ko vô đk thì vô đây xin trợ giúp nha
<vubuntor201> nếu ko lên đc thì làm sao vào đây đc
<GeekComp> hầu hết là vô đk
<vubuntor201> pro cho link để đown driver ấy lun đc ko ak
<GeekComp> ko có link
<vubuntor201> pro cho link để down driver ấy lun đc ko ak
<vubuntor201> vâng
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: driver
<_Tux_> nó tự tìm tự tải
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor201> vâng
 * _Tux_ ô mình vẫn còn dấu * :x
<vubuntor201> bản 10.10 là bản tiếng anh ak
<kingofmakai> thằng mIRC này dùng khó chịu chết được
<daovanhoi> bac tux
<daovanhoi> giup e voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: có tiếng Việt
<vubuntor201> bản 10.10 là bản tiếng anh ak
<daovanhoi> bac t8ax chiu thua roi
<_Tux_> lúc cài có thể tùy chọn
<kingofmakai> có anh em nào biết cái client nào trên Uyn không?
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> bac day roi
<kingofmakai> không phải pidgin
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: không cần nhắc lại câu hỏi liên toành thế
<daovanhoi> giup e cai drive wifi cai bac tux
<vubuntor201> sao em tìm mãi mà chỉ thấy tiếng anh thui hà
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: active nó
<_Tux_> ...
<GeekComp> vubuntor201: có TV
<vubuntor201> sao em tìm mãi mà chỉ thấy tiếng anh thui hà
<daovanhoi> em lam roi
<daovanhoi> active roi
<vubuntor201> sao em tìm mãi mà chỉ thấy tiếng anh thui hà
<_Tux_> lscpi | grep -i "Network"
<GeekComp> bạn cài chưa mà nói chưa có
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: lúc cài chọn TV'
<vubuntor201> rồi ak
<_Tux_> (nói lần 2 bực rồi đấy)
<daovanhoi> cho e ti
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: xchat
<GeekComp> vô System-> Administrator-> Language Support
<kingofmakai> xchat nghe nói gõ tiếng việt bị điên mà
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: gõ đều
<_Tux_> đã test trên Win7
<_Tux_> =))
 * t8ax đang dùng xChat trên Uyn ;)
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> hay nhỉ
<daovanhoi> ui
<kingofmakai> để thử phát
<daovanhoi> bac tux oi
<daovanhoi> pm rieng cho e di
<vubuntor201> em ko thấy tv chỉ có english với tiếng gì đâu không hà
<vubuntor201> em ko thấy tv chỉ có english với tiếng gì đâu không hà
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: ếu PM
<daovanhoi> ui
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: tìm đê
<daovanhoi> :((
<_Tux_> bực rồi
<daovanhoi> o
<vubuntor201> tìm rồi ak
<daovanhoi> em go ma co duoc dau
<_Tux_> (sao nó bị delay 2 lân nhỉ ?)
<GeekComp> bực mềnh roài đó
<daovanhoi> bac t8ax bao thieu  drive
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: thế thì chịu
<daovanhoi> hoi bac ay
<_Tux_> chắc Ubuntu nó ghét bạn rồi
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi> ghet sao dc
<vubuntor201> bó tay hả pro
<daovanhoi> no cho cai roi ma
<GeekComp> :P
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: bảo làm theo cái lệnh đó mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: ờ bó tay với ca này
<GeekComp> bạn ko bik cách cài nwuax hả
<vubuntor201> hihi
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: <- phải mổ không đỡ được =))
<vubuntor201> bác nói wa1
<daovanhoi> em lam roi
<daovanhoi> e up hinh len cho bac nhe
<vubuntor201> bác nói wquá
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: lspci | grep -i "Network"
<vubuntor201> bác nói quá
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: paste luôn lên đây
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: quá gì
<t8ax> _Tux_, có ops để trưng bày làm gì :-w
<_Tux_> (đoán là ếu biết cuộn chuột tìm Vietnamese)
<_Tux_> ...
<daovanhoi> gauluoi@GAULUOI:~$ lscpi \ grep -i "network" No command 'lscpi' found, did you mean:  Command 'lscpu' from package 'util-linux' (main)  Command 'lscp' from package 'nilfs-tools' (universe)  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main) lscpi: command not found
<daovanhoi> do bac\
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: fack
<_Tux_> lspci
<_Tux_> chứ không phải lscpi
<_Tux_> mà dấu | chứ không phải /
<_Tux_> ...
<kingofmakai> co go dc tieng viet eo dau
<_Tux_> t8ax: thế hả
 * t8ax thấy ku _Tux_ có ops mà ko nói :(
<t8ax> àh ngon
<_Tux_> Ờ
<t8ax> dám chiến anh àh
<_Tux_> Ops ngon
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> xử lý đê
<kingofmakai> t8ax, go tieng viet the nao the?
<_Tux_> t8ax: nói đê
<_Tux_> =))
<kingofmakai> dung unikey dek go dc
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: gõ thế thôi
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: bản RC2 gõ được
<kingofmakai> cos gox duoc quais ddaau
 * _Tux_ vẫn gõ đều
<kingofmakai> dungf rc 2 roifo
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: thử xài clipboard coi sao ?
<GeekComp> kingofmakai tai unikey 4.0 RC2 ve
<kingofmakai> tai roi
<kingofmakai> dang dung RC2 ma
<kingofmakai> thuwr phats
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: tick nút
<kingofmakai> vaanx khoong dduwowjc
<GeekComp> chọn Vietnamese chửa
<kingofmakai> dunfg clipboard rooif
<_Tux_> clipboard for Unicode chÆ°a
<GeekComp> font Unicode
<kingofmakai> chonj rooif
<kingofmakai> clipboard roifo
 * _Tux_ lol xchat của kingofmakai bị điên
<_Tux_> =))
<kingofmakai> lucs nayx gox mIRC duwowjc maf
<_Tux_> t8ax: nói đê
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> ếu nói nữa
<t8ax> quế rồi :(
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> khỏi nói nữa
<_Tux_> =))
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: bác chụp cái taskbar cho e xem cái
<vubuntor644> buzz
<vubuntor644> gauluoi@GAULUOI:~$ lspci | grep -i "Network" 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<vubuntor644> la sao day bac tux
<vubuntor644> hihi
<vubuntor644> dung buc e ma
<GeekComp> ooh ho
<_Tux_> vubuntor201: khóc đê
<vubuntor644> sao the bac?
<GeekComp> Broadcom tên này ko hỗ trợ chuẩn n nè
<_Tux_> (broadcom kiểu này xài được mà)
<_Tux_> vubuntor644: xài cái drivers nào
<_Tux_> có 2 cái đúng hem ?
<kingofmakai> http://ca8.upanh.com/17.1020.22417268.Tmf0/untitled.jpg
<kingofmakai> day
<vubuntor644> vang
<vubuntor644> 2 cai mot cai wired network
<_Tux_> vubuntor644: thê active cái nào ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor644: ồ shit
<_Tux_> drivers cơ mà
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: bó tay roài
<vubuntor644> driver cai wiless network ay
<kingofmakai> bos tay
<vubuntor644> thi ben win em co cai dau
<kingofmakai> thees laf thee quais naof nhi
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: đồ lởm
<vubuntor644> no co san ay
<vubuntor644> nen e k biet
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: /me gõ đều
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor644: sang windows dùng
<_Tux_> hết
<_Tux_> vubuntor644: lúc active driver
<_Tux_> có 2 cái
<_Tux_> active cái nào
<_Tux_> SATA hay gì gì (quên mịa rồi)
<vubuntor644> luc cai ha bac?
<vubuntor644> e co biet active cai nao dau
<vubuntor644> cho e ti
<vubuntor644> hixx
<kingofmakai> thuwr laij phats
<kingofmakai> thees laf thee quasi naof nhir?
<_Tux_> vubuntor644: shit
<kingofmakai> shit
<_Tux_> ở mục Addition Drivers cơ mà
 * _Tux_ đi ăn
<kingofmakai> thử lại
<kingofmakai> hơ hơ
<kingofmakai> ngon
<kingofmakai> =))
<kingofmakai> thằng Xchat bị điên
 * _Tux_ nhìn kingofmakai cười đểu
<kingofmakai> mịa
 * kingofmakai vả vỡ mồm _Tux_ 
<UIT> mấy u có biết cách download 1 file bằng shell không??
<_Tux_> UIT: cái đấy bờ rồ quá
<UIT> câu lệnh ak
<_Tux_> (toàn xài DTA)
<UIT> uhm
<_Tux_> ;))
<_Tux_> man wget
<_Tux_> man curl
<_Tux_> done
 * kingofmakai không biết
<_Tux_> =))
<UIT> t cũng sài DTA
<_Tux_> (đọc hêt man wget cũng mục mặt
<_Tux_> =))
<UIT> cái đó hay hơn IDM
 * _Tux_ wget cá»±c ngon
<_Tux_> hehe
<UIT> cái wget t không dùng
<UIT> dùng nhiều mệt
<UIT> ^^
<_Tux_> UIT: cài đầu hỏi
<_Tux_> + cái vừa nói
<_Tux_> có thấy đá nhau hem
<UIT> k tẹo nào
<kingofmakai> làm sao để xChat connect tự động?
<_Tux_> UIT: ;))
<UIT> cái đầu là học thêm cho biết
<UIT> học linux hơn cái win là cho dùng shell đó
<UIT> hi` hi`
 * _Tux_ mù shell
<UIT> thì học từ từ chứ
<GeekComp> cần cho giáo trình shell hem
<UIT> có òi
<UIT> thank
<GeekComp> mục mặt vs nó cái vụ grub2
<UIT> ủa mà giáo trình của bạn là tiếng việt hay tiếng anh z?
<GeekComp> Englich
 * _Tux_ toàn cao thủ
 * _Tux_ thấy mình thua kém quá
 * _Tux_ đi đọc "how to use windows"
<GeekComp> _Tux_: khiêm tốn quá
<kingofmakai> uầy
<UIT> bó tay
<kid__> các bạn thông cảm
<UIT> tiếng anh thì gê gớm quá
<kid__> _Tux_:  vừa uống nhầm thuốc nên hơi...
 * kingofmakai sang lại Ubuntu xem có mạng chưa
<kingofmakai> chán mớ đời
<kingofmakai> :(
<GeekComp> lạ 1 điều
<GeekComp> cùng hướng như nhau
 * _Tux_ tát vỡ mặt kid__away 
<GeekComp> vậy mà cái ubuntu kết nối đk wifi
<GeekComp> uyn 7 đéo thấy tăm tích
<vubuntor645> sao em ./configure , no bao thieu dbus-python
<vubuntor645> trong yast em chi thay dbus-1-python k thay dbus-python o dau ca? :(
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> nó chứ đâu nữa
<GeekComp> động não lên tý chứ
<vubuntor645> ma` ./configure , no dung ngay cho do
<vubuntor644> hihi
<vubuntor644> hello ca nha
<vubuntor645> configure: error: can not find dbus-python >= 0.83.0. Please install or update dbus-python.
<daovanhoi> bac tux bay cho e ket noi wifi toi luc nao duoc thi thoi nhe
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> e khoai cai ubun nay roi
<vubuntor645> :(
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: ôi mía
<GeekComp> "đến lúc nào đk thì thôi:"
<daovanhoi> ow
<daovanhoi> dung roi ay
<daovanhoi> dc thi thoi
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> cai nay quan trong ma
<daovanhoi> vi te toan dung wifi thoi
<GeekComp> đã gõ tv đk chưa
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> tieng viet bac tux bay roi
<daovanhoi> gio moi xu li no
<GeekComp> ko đang hỏi kingofmakai
<kingofmakai> gõ được rồi
<kingofmakai> thoát windows rồi
<kingofmakai> sang ubuntu rồi
<GeekComp> ẹc mịa
<daovanhoi> bac tux di dau ori
<daovanhoi> huhu
<GeekComp> đi nhậu rồi
<GeekComp> đi gặp lão làng ubuntu VN
<vubuntor645> ^^ haha
<vubuntor645> compile dc roi
<daovanhoi> hu
<daovanhoi> rua thi thua roi
<GeekComp> compile giề?
<daovanhoi> dang tinh lam day
<daovanhoi> the ma bac chay roi]
<daovanhoi> toi mai hoi bac ay vay
<vubuntor645> ibus 1.3
<vubuntor645> cho opensuse
<daovanhoi> ma o day co bac nao thao van de nay k?
<GeekComp> tối mai cũng bận
<GeekComp> tối mai offline đến đêm
<daovanhoi> the co bac nao thao k?
<GeekComp> thạo cái giề
<daovanhoi> cho e thinh giao
<daovanhoi> ui
<GeekComp> cứ hỏi
<daovanhoi> cai wifi ay bac
<GeekComp> nhưng cẩn thận kẻo bị ném đá
<GeekComp> wifi làm sao
<daovanhoi> em moi cai wifi
<daovanhoi> nhung bac t8ax bao k co drive
<GeekComp> ừa
<daovanhoi> gio chang bat duoc song bac ak
<GeekComp> sao lại mới cài wifi là thế nào?
<daovanhoi> k
<daovanhoi> moi cai ubuntu
<daovanhoi> ay
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> k co drive wifi thi phai
<GeekComp> modem wifi ở đây
<daovanhoi> cac bac tren nay bao the
<GeekComp> ở đâu
<daovanhoi> ak
<daovanhoi> o ben canh nha e
<daovanhoi> e dung ke
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> vậy hỏi xem nó bật chửa
<GeekComp> bật thì mới connect chứ
<daovanhoi> wifi e bat bang nut cam ung
<GeekComp> ubuntu tiếng anh hay việt
<daovanhoi> neu bat thi no mau xanh
<daovanhoi> anh bac ak
<daovanhoi> ma e bat thi no van mau vang
<daovanhoi> tuc la chua ket noi
<daovanhoi> e bat roi ma k thay gi ca
<GeekComp> vô System-> Administration->Additional Driver xem nào
<nobawk> daovanhoi: card wifi gì?
<daovanhoi> sao biet card gi ha bac?
<GeekComp> broadcom
<daovanhoi> vao dau xem
<daovanhoi> chi cho em
<nobawk> daovanhoi: lspci -v
<nobawk> !paste | daovanhoi
<ubot2> daovanhoi: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daovanhoi> noi dung >4 la sao bac?
<daovanhoi> no ra 1 loat ay
<daovanhoi> chang hieu gi ca
<GeekComp> ặc ặc
<GeekComp> chạy cái lệnh đó
<GeekComp> rồi dán kết quả vô trang web đó
<daovanhoi> vang
<GeekComp> gửi link nó cho vô đây
<daovanhoi> e dan roi
<daovanhoi> sao nua bac?
<daovanhoi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daovanhoi> do
<GeekComp> ac
<daovanhoi> bac vao xem sao
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: bó tay tên này quá
<daovanhoi> em ga ma bac
<vubuntor287> có bác nào ở đó ko
<GeekComp> có
<vubuntor287> giúp em chuyện này với
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor287> em cài wine rồi mà ko chạy đc các phần mềm của windows
<vubuntor287> nó cứ báo lỗi
<GeekComp> phần mềm nào
<UIT> đang định cài pes chơi
<GeekComp> cài thêm winetricks chưa
<vubuntor287> tất cả các phần mềm em có
<vubuntor287> hic
<vubuntor287> chưa ạ
<UIT> không biết sẽ có chuyện j đó xảy ra hông nữa
<GeekComp> .g cấu hình winetricks
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://tutroc77.blogspot.com/2010/07/giup-wine-chay-ung-dung-windows-muot-ma.html
<bksupybot> Title: tutroc77's blog: Giúp WINE chạy ứng dụng Windows MƯỢT MÀ hơn (at tutroc77.blogspot.com)
<GeekComp> đó
<vubuntor287> vâng
<vubuntor287> em sẽ làm thử xem sao đã
<vubuntor287> hi
<vubuntor287> thanks bác
<daovanhoi> bac geek oi
<daovanhoi> giup e di
<daovanhoi> e co biet paste gi dau
<daovanhoi> e chay lenh roi
<daovanhoi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544843/
<daovanhoi> hi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<daovanhoi> gio em biet roi
<daovanhoi> cua bac do
<daovanhoi> giup e nhe
<daovanhoi> hihi
<GeekComp> ok
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> thank bac ngan lan ay
<nobawk> daovanhoi: cài broadcom-sta vào
<nobawk> !find broadcom-sta
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: broadcom-sta-common, broadcom-sta-source
<n2i> daovanhoi: cài xong rồi à?
<daovanhoi> xong roi bac
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> moi luc chieu
<daovanhoi> phai format o dia
<n2i> mấy hết dât chưa?
<n2i> :))
<daovanhoi> lam no thanh 1 primari
<n2i> haha
<daovanhoi> no moi chiu nhan
<daovanhoi> nhung van giu dc win 7
<daovanhoi> k phai cai lai
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> cái này cơ bản roài
<daovanhoi> bac geek
<daovanhoi> cai cai gi vao bac?
<daovanhoi> broadcom-sata o dau vay bac?
<daovanhoi> :((
<nobawk> !synapic
<ubot2> Factoid 'synapic' not found
<nobawk> !sinaptic
<ubot2> Factoid 'sinaptic' not found
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> moá
<n2i> :-d
<nobawk> sao mình lại gõ sai từ này ta :3
<GeekComp> .g broadcom-sta
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<bksupybot> Title: Broadcom.com - 802.11 Linux STA driver (at www.broadcom.com)
<nobawk> trong repository có rồi
<nobawk> vào repository mà cài
<nobawk> ko phải tự down về cài
<daovanhoi> cai the nao day bac
<daovanhoi> e tai ve roi
<daovanhoi> co may kb ak
<GeekComp> tải = synap hay link trực tiếp
<daovanhoi> em an vao thay no chay chu co thay gi dau ma biet truc tiep hay k bac
<daovanhoi> thay cai duoi la tar.gz
<daovanhoi> hihi
<GeekComp> vô trong file đó
<GeekComp> đọc file README
<daovanhoi> vang
<GeekComp> rồi làm theo
<nobawk> lolz
<GeekComp> zlol
<nobawk> daovanhoi: dùng synaptic ko phải đọc cái gì cả
<nobawk> cài vào nó tự build
<GeekComp> nó tải mà
<nobawk> cài vào xong khởi động lại 1 cái là xong :3
<nobawk> GeekComp: nó tải về rồi tự build
<nobawk> còn mình tự down thì phải tự build
<nobawk> và mỗi lần có kernel mới thì phải build lại
<GeekComp> nó tự down = link
<nobawk> dùng synaptic có kernel mới nó tự build lại cho mình
<GeekComp> ko down = synap
<nobawk> ftw?
<nobawk> có trong synaptic sao ko dùng
<daovanhoi> cai xong roi thi the nao bac
<daovanhoi> thay cu im lim ay
<daovanhoi> hihi
 * nobawk <-- ngu ubuntu -> chuồn
 * GeekComp nhường cho sn
<haile> có ai biết VPN khác Lan như thế noà ko
<GeekComp> ặc
<daovanhoi> ?
<daovanhoi> @@
<GeekComp> haile: VPN dịch sang TA là giề?
<nobawk> VPN là lan through internet
<nobawk> daovanhoi: khởi động lại
<daovanhoi> af
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> vang
<daovanhoi> cam on bac
<nobawk> daovanhoi: nếu cài = synaptic xong rồi
<daovanhoi> e khoi dong lai
<haile> VPN là mạng riêng ảo
<daovanhoi> sao bac
<daovanhoi> cu noi
<haile> có ai biết ko vậy
<vubuntor287> các anh cho em hỏi,có phần mềm nào hỗ trợ quản lí gỡ bỏ cài đặt trong ubuntu dễ dàng hơn chút(gần giống như trong windows) ko ạ
<nobawk> haile: vpn = lan through internet
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor287: dùng cái đó còn sướng hơn windows
<nobawk> cần gì vào đó mà cài là xong
<vubuntor287> ok.thanks bác.em thử xem sao :D
<daovanhoi> buzz
<daovanhoi> bac gree oi
<daovanhoi> khoi dong lai ma co thay gi dau?
<daovanhoi> wifi van cu do do ay
<GeekComp> gree là ai dzậy ta??
<vubuntor860> buzz
<vubuntor860> dau roi bac
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor860> vang
<nobawk> daovanhoi: cài thế nào?
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-source
<vubuntor860> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544852/
<vubuntor860> do bac
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor860> em cai theo huong dan cua file ay
<nobawk> hhh
<nobawk> đã nói rồi
<nobawk> vào synaptic cài ko nghe
<nobawk> vubuntor860: thé thì làm tiếp đi
 * nobawk is lurking
<vubuntor860> cai synaptic la gi ha bac?
<vubuntor860> bac kia bao the ma
<vubuntor860> bac chi cho e cai synaptic di
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor860> ak
<vubuntor860> cai nay
<vubuntor860> bac nobawk
<vubuntor860> em vao roi
<daovanhoi> toi phan network phai k bac?
<nobawk> gõ vào chỗ search
<daovanhoi> nhung nhieu the biet chon cai nao ha bac?
<nobawk> broadcom
<daovanhoi> ak
<daovanhoi> hihi
<nobawk> daovanhoi: đọc cái link kia để biết cách sửa dụng
<nobawk> vì nó có rất nhiều tính năng
<nobawk> đọc đi thì biết
<afterlastangel> cứu với mọi người
<afterlastangel> chạy convert phim 1c hút là nó có lỗi CPU2: Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 124)
<afterlastangel> cái máy tự dưng đứng :(
<nobawk> afterlastangel: xem lại quạt với tản nhiệt xem
<afterlastangel> nobawk: quạt thì chịu rồi :((
<nobawk> afterlastangel: biết đâu lại bị  khô keo tản nhiệt :3
<afterlastangel> laptop gần hết bảo hành rồi
<nobawk> tháo ra xem :3
<afterlastangel> vài ngày nwuax là hết
<afterlastangel> =))
<nobawk> afterlastangel: thế mang đi mau :D
<afterlastangel> nobawk: ko dám tháo :">
<afterlastangel> nobawk: nói nó gì giờ
<afterlastangel> chơi game nóng quá tự tắt á
<afterlastangel> =))
<nobawk> ờ
<afterlastangel> hay convert phim nóng quá tự tắt
<afterlastangel> :-s
<nobawk> chứ còn gì nữa
<nobawk> máy em chạy nóng quá tự reboot
<nobawk> thế thôi
<nobawk> hoặc là throtle cái cpu
<nobawk> > 50 oC thì ko cho chạy max freq
<nobawk> afterlastangel: hehe
<afterlastangel> :(
<afterlastangel> uh
<afterlastangel> chịu
<nobawk> của mình kỷ lúc mới 95 oC
<afterlastangel> mấy bé nhận bảo hành ko biết gì đâu
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> mà nói chung chừa
<nobawk> 100 oC là cũng reboot :3
<afterlastangel> ko dám cho nó convert phim nữa
 * nobawk vẫn chạy phe phé
<nobawk> nhưng có throtle cpu lại để cho nó chỉ nóng đc đến 75 oC thôi :D
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> cái ACPI này ko hỗ trợ cho xem CPU bao nhiêu độ luôn
<afterlastangel> dỏm hơn con trước :((
<nobawk> afterlastangel: ờ há, thế thì khó rồi
<nobawk> afterlastangel: tìm cách fix đi
<nobawk> thấy rcrab bảo build lại cái dtd table gì đó
<afterlastangel> chắc giờ chỉ dám cho nó chạy 1/2 thôi
<afterlastangel> ko dám cho chạy hơn nữa
<nobawk> của mình acpi ngon -> dùng acpi để throtle cpu :3
<afterlastangel> chịu
<nobawk> test cái hibernation nữa là ngon
<afterlastangel> nobawk: convert = mediacoder mới vậy thông dùng ffmpeg = tay thì nó chạy ko hết CPU nhưng nhanh hơn :-ss
<nobawk> ờ thế chắc thằng kia lởm ròi :3
<nobawk> ffmpeg đi :3
<afterlastangel> nobawk: nhưng chỉnh mấy cái tuỳ chọn nhứt đầu chết :(
<afterlastangel> bitrate này nọ =))
<nobawk> có profile mà
<nobawk> ko thích chỉnh nhiều thì cứ profile mà táng
<afterlastangel> nobawk:  hi hi để search thử :D
<vubuntor706> có anh nào không cho em hỏi cái này xíu đi
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor706> em đang dùng con ubuntu 10.04
<afterlastangel> vubuntor706: hỏi gì
<afterlastangel> vubuntor706: mình cũng đang dùng 10.04
<vubuntor706> hôm trước em cài chương trình csmm
<vubuntor706> em chỉnh sao giở em ko sử dụng chuột trái dc luôn
<vubuntor706> chương trình compizfig-setting-manager
<afterlastangel> ccsm ?
<afterlastangel> vubuntor706: cái đó vui quá
<afterlastangel> vubuntor706: tạo user khác dùng thử xem có bị như vậy nữa không?
<vubuntor706> chương trình compizfig-setting-manager
<vubuntor706> chuột trái bấm ko dc
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor706> mà chuột phải thì ok
<nobawk> reset compiz?
<vubuntor706> giở em gỡ nó luôn rồi nhưng vẫn ko dc
<nobawk> vẫn ko dùng đc chuột trái ?
<vubuntor201> @-)
<vubuntor706> dạ
<nobawk> vubuntor706: thế thì thử reset gnome xem
<nobawk> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
 * nobawk ko dùng compiz nên ko biết :3
<vubuntor706> ?
<vubuntor706> reset gnome là sao a?
<vubuntor201> @-) có xài compiz mà k bị như bạn
<vubuntor201> muốn cho ibus nó có chức năng giống ibus trong ubuntu 10.10 là chuyển cửa sổ nó vẫn mặc định là unikey làm sao nhỉ
<vubuntor201> ibus trên opensuse
<vubuntor739> hĩ
<vubuntor739> nay giio chuyen wa ubuntu sr ca nha nha
<vubuntor201> ???
<vubuntor739> em dunùng chuột traái ko dc
<vubuntor739> nho may anh giup do
<vubuntor201> chịu
<vubuntor201> ~~
<vubuntor739> co anh nao biet thi giup gium em
<vubuntor739> co anh nao biêt ki
<vubuntor739> ko?
<afterlastangel> }reset gnome vubuntor739:
<afterlastangel> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<afterlastangel> vubuntor739: làm như con ubot2 nói đi bạn
<afterlastangel> 95% rồi má ko biết restart nữa ko =))
<vubuntor739> em lam roi ma no ko chay
<nobawk> vubuntor739: logout
<vubuntor739> ?
<vubuntor201> @-)
<vubuntor201> .g opensuse with gnome
<bkphenny> vubuntor201: http://en.opensuse.org/GNOME
<vubuntor739> lam roi ma ko dc anh oi
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME - openSUSE (at en.opensuse.org)
<vubuntor201> restart xem sao
<vubuntor523> ok roi thanh anh nha
<vubuntor523> ua ma sao em cai unikey roi ma e danh no bi loi anh oi
<vubuntor523> loi nhu the nay ne "maáy baạy"
<vubuntor523> maáy
<vubuntor523> máy"maáy"
<vubuntor201> @@!
<vubuntor523> @ubuntu:~$ apt-get upgrade E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<vubuntor201> sudo nữa bạn ơi
<daovanhoi> buzz cả nhà
<vubuntor201> sudo apt-get upgrade
<daovanhoi> hihi
<vubuntor523> may em dang bi nhu the nay anh nao biet no bi j ko a
<vubuntor523> hihi
<vubuntor201> nó cần quyền root , sudo apt-get upgrade => gõ mật khẩu
<vubuntor201> :D
<vubuntor523> nhâầm
<vubuntor523> hix
<vubuntor523> coòn caái font nua
<vubuntor523> em đanánh là nó bị thế naày đây
<vubuntor201> bạn xem có phải bạn chọn kiểu font là unicode k
<vubuntor523> chon cho nao anh nhi
<vubuntor523> em vao ma thay tum lut m he
<vubuntor201> bạn vào chỗ nào
<vubuntor523> desktop
<vubuntor201> trên panel có cái ibus đó
<vubuntor201> bạn nhấp phải
<vubuntor523> click_ right
<vubuntor523> chon tab font
<vubuntor201> chọn preferences
<vubuntor201> @-)
<vubuntor523> ibus cho nao vay anh
<vubuntor201> @@! bạn xài ibus hay scim
<vubuntor523> em dung ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor523> con ibus hay scim em ko biet
<vubuntor523> hihi:d
<vubuntor201> sặc
<vubuntor201> :(
<vubuntor201> gõ tiếng việt mà k biết dùn soft nào
<vubuntor523> a ibus
<vubuntor201> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus#H.C6.B0.E1.BB.9Bng_d.E1.BA.ABn_s.E1.BB.AD_d.E1.BB.A5ng_b.E1.BB.99_g.C3.B5_IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor523> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMrpp4Svn0U
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - ubuntu 10.04 desktop effects (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor523> sao em dung chuong trinh compizfig-setting-manager lai ko co chinh dc chuc nang nhu trong nay vay anh
<vubuntor523> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMrpp4Svn0U
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - ubuntu 10.04 desktop effects (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor142> đc chưa bạn
<vubuntor056> muốn gỡ 1 chương trình sau khi compile
<vubuntor056> làm thế nào
<vubuntor228> cho minh hoi
<n2i> cứ tự nhiên
<vubuntor228> lap top hp ko su dung ubuntu duoc ah?
<n2i> bậy bạ
<vubuntor228> minh dung hdx18
<n2i> mình đang xài u này, chạy như gió :-D
<vubuntor228> truoc day cung nghe noi hdh nay
<vubuntor228> ma toi qua xem cuoc song so
<n2i> chỉ nghe nói thôi à?
<vubuntor228> thay gioi thieu hay qua
<GeekComp> sặc
<vubuntor228> dang tim hieu de xai thu the nao
<GeekComp> sao thèng nào hum nay vô
<n2i> trên youtube có đầy mờ
<n2i> uhm
<GeekComp> cũng kêu css hum qua nhể
<n2i> GeekComp: gì thế?
<GeekComp> nó chém gió cái gì thía
<GeekComp> css vtv2 ấy
<vubuntor228> uh
<n2i> GeekComp: sức mạnh của sự nổi tiếng ấy ma
<GeekComp> n2i: thèng nào oss mượn tay css thía nhể/
<n2i> GeekComp: ai biết, việc gì phải mượn
<GeekComp> phải có cha nào đặt hàng thì nó mới chém gió chứ
<n2i> khi cần thì họ tìm đến thôi
<n2i> thì mấy chỉ thị của chính phủ đó
<GeekComp> oài
<n2i> giục xài foss mà có bố nào xài đâu
<GeekComp> khi cần á??
<n2i> nên phải làm thế
<GeekComp> mịa
<n2i> GeekComp: đọc đỡ đi http://zxc232.wordpress.com/2010/12/17/th%e1%ba%afng-l%e1%bb%a3i-c%e1%bb%a7a-lien-minh-chau-au-va-th%e1%ba%a5t-b%e1%ba%a1i-c%e1%bb%a7a-vi%e1%bb%87t-nam/
<vubuntor736> aloo
<GeekComp> tutroc có trong forum mềnh hem nhể?
<n2i> amen
<vubuntor736> ai giup minh 1 chut ve windows dc ko?
<vubuntor736> ^^
<GeekComp> nope
<vubuntor736> hic
<GeekComp> not support windows
<vubuntor736> minh cố lắm rùi
<n2i> vubuntor736: sao lại hỏi window ở đây
<vubuntor736> nhưng ko có đc
<n2i> làm gì mà không được?
<vubuntor736> thì rồi làm hộ mình trong ubuntu luôn
<GeekComp> vô windows VN mà hỏi
<vubuntor736> hiện tại mình đang dùng D-com trên Desktop
<vubuntor228> minh dung hp hdx18 driver co ho tro ko vay?
<GeekComp> có
<vubuntor736> cũng đang kết nối với laptop của mình qua cáp chéo
<GeekComp> lap nào chả hỗ trợ
<vubuntor736> nhưng không thể share mạng cho laptop dc
<vubuntor736> giúp mình với
<vubuntor736> mình mở Teamviewer rồi
<vubuntor736> kết nối làm trc tiếp hộ mình đc ko?
<vubuntor228> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458 chi can lam theo huong dan nay la duoc ha?
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> muốn share mạng
<vubuntor736> uh
<vubuntor228> roi con driver trong ubuntu thi the nao nhi?
<vubuntor736> nhưng ko đc
<nobawk> phải dùng cái iptables làm vài trò
<vubuntor736> !
<nobawk> và phải cấu hình máy kia route qua
<nobawk> nói chung là khá lằng nhằng ko biết còn cách nào đơn giản hơn ko :3
<vubuntor736> kết nối qua teamviewer vào máy mình nhé
<nobawk> à còn phải bật packet forwarding nữa
<nobawk> chưa cài teamviewer :3
<vubuntor736> mình cho địa chỉ
<nobawk> và cũng ko muốn cài :3
<vubuntor736> híc
<vubuntor736> giúp mình với
<vubuntor736> :(
<nobawk> .g share network ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bksupybot> Title: Internet Connection Sharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> teamviewer không cần portforward mờ
<vubuntor736> eo
<n2i> cần không nhỉ?
<vubuntor228> ai huong dan minh va cai vu driver voi
<vubuntor056> :| cài vào là chạy bt mà
<vubuntor736> mình làm theo một số trang rồi
<vubuntor736> mà chẳng đc
<vubuntor736> hộ mình đi
<vubuntor736> :(
<nobawk> vubuntor736: dọc cái đó rồi làm theo
<nobawk> vubuntor736: chọn đúng phương pháp cho mình là đc
<vubuntor736> uh
<vubuntor736> :(
<nobawk> đừng có đi làm hết :3
<nobawk> nó hướng dẫn hết rồi đó
<vubuntor736> eo
<vubuntor736> trên ubuntu!
<nobawk> vubuntor736: vấn đề là ko phải lúc nào nó cũng nguyên si thế
<nobawk> phải hiểu rồi sửa lại
<nobawk> vubuntor736: máy này bạn dùng cách nào vô mạng?
<vubuntor056> cái audacious trong open suse @@! , mình compile xong chạy nó => nghe đc 1 lúc bt , sau đó nhạc nó tự chạy nhanh @-) méo tiếng
<nobawk> định share với máy kia qua cái gì?
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor736> cáp chéo
<nobawk> vubuntor056: gỡ ra dùng quản lý gói
<nobawk> vubuntor736: cáp chéo để nối 2 máy tính
<vubuntor736> ừ
<nobawk> còn 1 máy phải ra ngoài internet
<nobawk> máy đó ra ngoài internet = cái gì?
<vubuntor056> gỡ ra = cách nào vậy :(
<vubuntor736> máy déktio kết nối qqua D-com
<vubuntor736> Desktop kết nối bằng D-com
<vubuntor736> muốn share sang laptop qua cáp chéo
<nobawk> vubuntor056: make uninstall?
<nobawk> vubuntor736: ifconfig -a
<nobawk> vubuntor736: nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor056> tks >:)
<nobawk> vubuntor736: nói chung là vấn đề khá phức tạp
<nobawk> vubuntor736: nếu bạn hiểu thì đơn giản
<nobawk> vubuntor736: còn ko hiểu mình làm gì thì có chỉ lần sau cũng chưa chắc đã chạy
<vubuntor736> kết nối vào Teamviewer của mình nhé
<vubuntor736> nobawk: kết nối vào Teamviewer của mình nhé
<nobawk> chưa cài teamviewer
<nobawk> đợi vài ngày nữa cài vô rồi vào :3
<vubuntor736> nobawk: híc
<vubuntor056> cài nhanh mà:T
<vubuntor736> mình mày mò mấy ngày ùi
<vubuntor736> :(
<vubuntor056> @@!
<nobawk> 21:20 <bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bksupybot> Title: Internet Connection Sharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor736: cái đó là tất cả những gì bạn cần ;))
 * nobawk đã làm nhiều lần rồi :3
<vubuntor736> :(
<vubuntor736> mình đang hỏi trên windows :D
<nobawk> ở đây ko support windows
<vubuntor056> thôi nghe đỡ = VLC
<vubuntor056> cài trong quản lý gói cũng vậy
<nobawk> mà mình cũng ko dùng windows -> chả biết hố hố
<vubuntor736> chỉ mình trên cái này rồi chỉ trên ubuntu
<vubuntor736> :(
<nobawk> vào đây hỏi windows thì bó tay :3
<vubuntor736> mình dùng đc remote desktop mà ko share dc mạng :((
<vubuntor736> vậy chỉ cho mình trên ubuntu nhé, để mình mở ubuntu
<vubuntor736> ;;)
<vubuntor736> nobawk: nhé
<nobawk> vubuntor736: hmm
<vubuntor422> ?
<nobawk> vubuntor736: ubuntu thì đọc cái trên kia rồi làm
<vubuntor736> nobawk: :(
<nobawk> hiẻu thì dễ
<nobawk> ubuntu thì mình nghĩ là đc
<nobawk> windows thì  mình chả biết
<vubuntor736> trên windows mình đọc chán ùi mà cũng có đc đâu
<nobawk> thôi đi chơi bời tối thứ 6 tí
<vubuntor056> :D
<nobawk> vubuntor736: mình nè, làm trên linux chạy vèo vèo nè
<vubuntor736> huống hồ ubuntu mình mới dùng
<vubuntor736> :(
<vubuntor422> ?
 * kingofmakai hello all
<vubuntor736> vubuntor422: muốn giúp mình hả?
<vubuntor736> vubuntor422: ;;)
<vubuntor422> khong
<vubuntor736> híc
<vubuntor422> dang can nguoi giup day
<vubuntor736> :(
<geminious> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor422> minh cai ubuntu den phan tao phan vung minh khong biet cach lam
<vubuntor422> khong giong nhu huong dan
<geminious> U ver ???
<vubuntor422> 10.10
<geminious> huong dan cua ban o dau
<geminious> ?
<kingofmakai> cứ cài side by side đi
<kingofmakai> :D
<geminious> cho minh xem link nao
<vubuntor422> minh dowload ve ghi ra dia va chay nhu huong dan
<kingofmakai> ubuntu nó tự nhận mà
<kingofmakai> !bg vubuntor422
<ubot2> Factoid 'bg vubuntor422' not found
<kingofmakai> !bg | vubuntor422
<ubot2> vubuntor422: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<geminious> !bg kingofmakai
<ubot2> Factoid 'bg kingofmakai' not found
<geminious> .g Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> geminious: http://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2010/10/11/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-10-10/
<vubuntor422> cam on
<vubuntor736> geminious: bạn ơi
<vubuntor736> geminious: giúp mình nhé
<geminious> !ask
<vubuntor422> gi do
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor736> ^^
<vubuntor736> geminious: cái mà lúc nãy mình hỏi [nobawk]  ý
<vubuntor736> ^^
<geminious> lúc nãy mình ko có ở đây sr bạn :D
<geminious> bạn hỏi về vấn đề j` :D
<vubuntor736> geminious: mình hiện tại có 1Desktop + 1 laptop
<vubuntor736> kết nối với nhau qua cáp chéo
<vubuntor736> Desktop kết nối với mạng qua D-com 3g
<vubuntor736> mình muốn share mạng từ Desktop sang lapop
<geminious> desk chạy OS j`
<geminious> ?
<geminious> lap chạy OS j`
<vubuntor736> bạn có thể hướng dẫn mình trên windows7 hoặc ubuntu
<vubuntor736> hiện tại 2 máy đang mở windows 7
<vubuntor736> bạn hướng dẫn trên windows nhé
<vubuntor736> mình mới dùng ubuntu nên chắc sẽ khó khăn lắm^^
<vubuntor736> geminious: mình đã mở Teamviewer
<vubuntor736> bạn có thể kết nối tới máy mình để làm trc tiếp
<vubuntor736> geminious: Laptop đc điểu khiển thông qua remote desktop trêm Desktop nên bạn có thể điều khiển đc cả 2 máy luôn
<vubuntor736> geminious: giúp mình nhé...
<geminious> đợi mình chút nhé
<vubuntor736> geminious: ok
<vubuntor736> geminious: đợi nhưng phải giúp mình đó ^^
<geminious> gửi cho mình ID password của máy có kết nối Internet
<vubuntor736> uh
<vubuntor736> 366 917 253
<vubuntor736> 3640
<vubuntor736> đc ko bạn ơi?
<geminious> ko dc ban ah
<daovanhoi> buzz
<vubuntor736> ?
<daovanhoi> em co 2 card wifi gio chon card nao cac bac?
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi> huhu
<vubuntor736> nó bảo sao?
<geminious> ID không tồn tại
<daovanhoi> no bao la broacard B43
<vubuntor736> 366 917 253
<daovanhoi> voi mot cai la SATA
<daovanhoi> STA
<daovanhoi> gio active cai nao bac/
<vubuntor736> geminious: hay cho mình cái của bạn để mình thử xem
<RCua> 1 card wifi
<RCua> chọn b43 đi
<daovanhoi> sao chon b43 ma k chon sta ha bac?
<geminious> 736 hoặc là bạn có thể tham khảo hướng dẫn này
<RCua> :-\
<geminious> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-share-an-internet-connection-in-windows-7.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to Share an Internet Connection in Windows 7 - For Dummies (at www.dummies.com)
<RCua> b43 đồ nguồn mở
<RCua> thử trước
<geminious> nếu bạn không rành việc share internet qua U thì máy desktop bạn cứ chạy w7
<geminious> rồi share kết nối sang lap chạy U
<vubuntor736> mình thử nhìu rùi nhưng vẫn ko share đc cho cả 2 cái chạy win 7
<vubuntor736> :(
<geminious> 2 máy của bạn có nhìn thấy nhau ko
<geminious> ping đc nhau chứ j`
<geminious> :-?
<vubuntor736> đang remote desktop lẫn nhau
<vubuntor736> ok luôn
<vubuntor736> ID: 366 917 253
<vubuntor736> ko kết nối đc hả bạn :(
<geminious> để mình thử kết nối từ máy linux này xem sao
<vubuntor736> ừ
<vubuntor508> teamviewer hả
<vubuntor508> @-)
<geminious> yep
<daovanhoi> ec
<vubuntor508> ?
<vubuntor736> ?
<geminious> không được rồi 736 ah
<geminious> 2 máy mình connect đều ko đc
<geminious> bạn kiểm tra bên bạn xem
<vubuntor736> híc
<daovanhoi> tai ve ma sao no bao la system erro:intallarchive failed
<daovanhoi> hix
<vubuntor736> đang đc rồi
<vubuntor736> nó đang báo có ng kết nối dến
<daovanhoi> ai giup e voi
<vubuntor508> :D
<daovanhoi> huhu
<vubuntor736> lại thôi rồi
<daovanhoi> wifi
<daovanhoi> wifi
<RCua> daovanhoi: lỗi chi tiết
<vubuntor736> :(
<vubuntor508> ủa
<vubuntor508> xài teamviewer hả
<RCua> }paste
<vubuntor736> ừ
<daovanhoi> loi gi bac?
<daovanhoi> e cai bang cah vao system
<daovanhoi> admin
<daovanhoi> chon driver ay
<RCua> nó báo lỗi gì thì paste ra đây
<vubuntor736> geminious: ko kết nối nữa à?
<geminious> No connection to partner
<RCua> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor736> geminious: bạn ơi
<geminious> Partner did not connect to a router
<geminious> sao thế bạn
<vubuntor736> geminious: híc
<vubuntor736> lúc nãy nó báo có ng kết nối đến
<vubuntor736> rồi xong thấy thôi
<vubuntor736> tưởng bên đó tắt
<vubuntor814> ec
<geminious> vẫn không được bạn ah ^^
<vubuntor814> ecj
<vubuntor736> thử cho mình ÍD của bạn xem
<vubuntor814> hihi
<vubuntor814> duoc roi cac bac oi
<geminious> 367 010 066
<vubuntor814> hi
<vubuntor814> e lam duoc roi
<vubuntor814> wifi co roi
<vubuntor814> thank cac bac nhieu
<vubuntor814> hihi
<vubuntor508> :d
<vubuntor736> mình biết tại sao rùi
<vubuntor736> đợi tí nhé
<vubuntor736> ^^
<vubuntor508> :( trong repo của opensuse k có firefox 3.6.13
<vubuntor508> k biết cách cài từ source FF 3.6.13 trên web
<RCua> chờ vài bữa nữa nó update
<GeekComp> đọc file README
<vubuntor736> đc ròi đó
<vubuntor736> ok
<vubuntor736> ^^
<geminious> bạn grant cho mình quyền remote access đi
<vubuntor736> Full acess rồi
<vubuntor508> For information about installing, running and configuring Firefox  including a list of known issues and troubleshooting information,  refer to: http://getfirefox.com/releases/ readme của nó nè :(
<bksupybot> Title: Mozilla | Firefox web browser & Thunderbird email client (at getfirefox.com)
<geminious> cho chữ after confirmation kia kìa bạn
<vubuntor814> bac nao cho e hoi
<vubuntor814> lam sao hay doi DNS trong ubuntu de vao facebook ha cac bac?
<daovanhoi> lam sao hay doi DNS trong ubuntu de vao facebook ha cac bac?
<daovanhoi> cac bac giup em
<geminious> vào network connection
<kingofmakai> vubuntor814: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=10775
<bksupybot> Title: Sao mình dzô Facebook không được? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> đọc đi
<vubuntor736> ^^
<vubuntor736> bản này ko quen
<vubuntor508> vào modem mà chỉnh >:)
<vubuntor736> geminious: đc chưa?
<vubuntor736> :D
<vubuntor736> ok
<geminious> lại dis rồi
<geminious> accept lại đi
<geminious> bạn để access ở bên LAN rồi
<geminious> để cái access ở bên 3G ý
<geminious> ông 736 chắc dis mạng rồi :))
<vubuntor894> geminious: sao vay?
<geminious> bạn bị disconnect
<vubuntor894> lại đi
<geminious> =="
<vubuntor894> bạn ơi
<kijuto> ha lu anh em
<geminious> 894 kiểm tra bên kia xem nào
<geminious> teamviewer không hiện remote đâu
<vubuntor894> trên của sổ kia
<vubuntor894> tớ vừa làm cậu có thấy gì ko?
<geminious> ko
<vubuntor894> có nhìn thấy của sổ mau đen ko?
<vubuntor279> hello
<vubuntor279> hom qua xem the gio cong nghe noi ve ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor279> trong phan demo cua ubuntu-vn co cai theme cool qua
<vubuntor279> co ai cho minh biet do la theme gi ko?
 * RCua dòm dòm ptkhanh 
<vubuntor249> Em xin chào gia dinh Ubuntu
<vubuntor249> Xin phep cho em hỏi 1 chút
<RCua> (:|
<vubuntor249> hiện em đang có 1 máy P4 ram 1G
<vubuntor249> kog bik em nên sài Linux nào và Ubuntu nao la thích hợp
<RCua> hmm, ubuntu 10.10?
<vubuntor249> Dạ, thưa anh
<vubuntor249> thế các bản Ubuntu 7. va 10. có khác nhau kog anh
<geminious> khác nhau nhiều đấy e
<vubuntor249> dạ, vâng em xin cảm ơn
<vubuntor249> thế khác nhau về những gì vậy anh
<geminious> 7. bi h hình như không còn support nữa rồi
<RCua> các tính năng mới
<RCua> sửa lỗi
<RCua> v.v...
<vubuntor249> em chỉ sợ máy em cấu hình hơi thấp nên chưa giám sài
<geminious> 10.10 cũng nhẹ mà e cứ dùng thoải mái
<vubuntor249> dạ........
<vubuntor249> em đang Down và ghi ra đĩa
<geminious> uh
<geminious> 10.10 ram ăn hết 200mb
<geminious> còn lại cho các chương trình
<geminious> nhẹ hơn xp
<RCua> cũng chưa hẳn
<RCua> nhưng nếu biết chỉnh thì sẽ nhẹ
<RCua> hehe
<vubuntor249> nếu U chạy tiêu hao het 200mb ram
<vubuntor249> coi ra vậy cũng mệt cho máy cấu hình yếu
<GeekComp> ai bik cách thêm chat nhóm facebook trong pidgin ko?
<geminious> yên tâm máy a cách đây 1 tháng cũng 1gb ram thôi
<geminious> xài tẹt ga
<geminious> netbean thoải mái
<vubuntor249> vậy em iên tâm rồi
<vubuntor249> hôm qua coi 7ngay công nghệ
<vubuntor249> thấy các anh trong Ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor249> hahah
<RCua> uh huh
<vubuntor249> thế mấy anh ơi..........cho em hoi
<geminious> cua lạnh lùng ghê gớm ;))
<vubuntor249> HĐH Ubuntu co choi Game Online dc kog
<RCua> thường là không
<vubuntor894> geminious: này
<geminious> ???
<vubuntor894> ông làm die cả remote desktop òy
<geminious> bật teamview lên xem nào
<vubuntor894> mạng thì vẫn ko share đc
<vubuntor279> co ai biet cai theme ma may anh dung demo trong chuong trinh 7 ngay cong nghe hwa ko?
<RCua> không rõ
<RCua> hỏi ptkhanh
<RCua> nhưng chắc giờ này đi nhậu chưa về
<RCua> hoặc đang ôm lò sưởi 37oC
<RCua> nhiều khả năng là trường hợp sau
<vubuntor279> :D
<vubuntor130> allo
<vubuntor130> các bác ơi sao đổi đc them emrald rồi mà khởi động lại là mất nhỉ
<vubuntor192> geminious: !
<geminious> uh ddaay
<vubuntor192> mất mạng luôn
<geminious> uh ban vao tick lai may cai kia la dc
<geminious> minh thu them 1 lan y ma
<vubuntor192> geminious: :))
<geminious> huh ?
<vubuntor192> kết nối lại đi
<vubuntor192> 4180
<vubuntor779> Thanks geme.. nhiều nhé
<UIT> _Tux_: biet cach down bang terminal roi! hi` ngai that!
 * _Tux_ mình có biết đâu :P
<vubuntor044> _Tux_: mình bỏ file gnome-keyring-daemon có bị sao không?
<vubuntor044> mỗi lần khởi động máy lên là đòi nhập mật khẩu để qua vòng khóa đăng nhập( không phải mật khẩu admin) thử move sang thư mục khác thì hết rồi
<vubuntor044> h đang muốn hỏi ý kiến mấy u để xem có nên delete nó lun không
<vubuntor044> t8ax:
<GeekComp> tùy
<vubuntor044> là sao?
<vubuntor044> xóa không ảnh hưởng j ak hả
<GeekComp> thich thì bỏ
<vubuntor044> are u sure?
<GeekComp> i sure
<vubuntor044> ok, thank u very much
<GeekComp> no problem
<daovanhoi> bac nao cho e cai link ho tro nguoi moi dung ubun
<daovanhoi> hihi
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<haile> có ai ko
<haile> đang cần giúp đõ gấp
<_Tux_> haile: ?
<haile> có thể phân tích 1 chút về giao diện ubuntu dc ko
<haile> hay có tài liệu nào nói về giao diện u k
<_Tux_> haile: để ?
<_Tux_> (gấp thế nhờ ?)
<t8ax> www.gnome-look.org
<haile> _Tux_: nói chi vậy
<t8ax> vô đó down theme U xả láng
<haile> themes nói chi
<haile> cần cái nói về GNOME cơ
<t8ax> thì nó bao gồm tất cả, theme, icon, compiz, tùm lum tùm la
<_Tux_> t8ax: hiểu nhầm rồi ;))
<t8ax> sợ bác chê nhiều ấy chứ ;)
<_Tux_> haile: lại bài tập lớn
<_Tux_> hay thuyết trình gì à
<_Tux_> đồ án >
<haile> tìm hiểu thêm vậy đó
 * _Tux_ thế thì có gì phải gấp :))
<haile> để thuyết trình dụ mấy đứa dùng u
 * _Tux_ vậy mà cần tài liệu chuyên sâu vậy sao
<_Tux_> haile: vác Ubuntu ra
<haile> có tài liệu càng nhanh thì làm nhanh để có thứ mà nói
<_Tux_> show ?
<haile> đâu cần sâu, hơi sâu là dc
<haile> ko sâu thì cạn
<haile> miễn có là ok
<_Tux_> haile: tài liệu về giao diện tức là sao ?
<_Tux_> nói rõ hơn ý xem nào
<haile> nói sao ta
<haile> đợi tí
<haile> tức là trình bày về giao diện của u
<haile> bao gồm GUI CLI
<haile> rồi ....
<haile> chính vẫn là GUI và CLI
 * _Tux_ ngất
<haile> rồi việc đưa ra so sánh giữa các giao diện GNOME KDE LXE
<haile> ko có ai giúp sao
<_Tux_> haile: cái so sánh
<_Tux_> tự tìm
<_Tux_> hoặc tự dùng -> kết luận
<_Tux_> còn cái GUI và CLI
<_Tux_> nói khá mông lung
<_Tux_> tốt nhất bạn cứ xài
<_Tux_> và nói theo cách của bạn
<haile> rứa hả
<haile> thấy hơi khó
<haile> phải mượn lời nữa chứ
<haile> nói theo cách của riêng mình có vẽ chủ quan và ko có khoa học
<_Tux_> http://library.gnome.org/users/
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME Library - Users (at library.gnome.org)
<_Tux_> haile: khoa học đó
<_Tux_> :))
 * _Tux_ đá bay anyoneofus 
<vubuntor381> moi nguoi ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor381> minh khong nhin thay chuot cua minh dau ca
<vubuntor381> van con hoat dong duoc nhung khong nhin thay
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-18
<vubuntor788> em cài m$O bằng wine , khi gỡ ra nó k gỡ hoàn toàn
<vubuntor788> mà còn dính lại
<vubuntor788> em nghĩ là xoá wine nó cũng đi theo :( nhưng mà xoá rồi nó vẫn còn dính lại application browser
<vubuntor788> muốn xoá mấy cái đó làm sao vậy
<nobawk> chỉ chuột phải vào
<nobawk> chọn edit menu rồi tìm đế chỗ đó xoá nó đi
<vubuntor788> @-) chỉ chuột phải vào đâu a
<vubuntor125> xoá xong thì nó hiện lên lại T_T
<vubuntor539> hi cac ban cho hoi
<vubuntor539> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/msql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/msql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<vubuntor539> loi nay sua sao day
<RCua> chăc chưa cài myqsl
<vubuntor539> msql.so trong php.conf ha? minh cai roi
<vubuntor124> cho em hoi em muon cai HDH ubuntu lam the nao
<vubuntor124> ko co ai tra loi ho em ah
<RCua> down đĩa về, ghi ra CD hoặc USB rồi cài? :-\
<vubuntor124> cai bang usb nhu tge nao a
<RCua> cắm usb vào và làm theo những gì ghi trên màn hình? :-\
<vubuntor124> cam vao va chay nhu chay 1 phan mem binh thuong a
<RCua> reset máy và chọn khởi động từ usb
<RCua> tất nhiên
<vubuntor124> nhug co phai chia o cug ko a
<RCua> sẽ có hướng dẫn chia ổ cứng trong luc cài
<RCua> tất nhiên bạn tự chia cũng được
<vubuntor124> trc khi chia thi cug phai boot win di ko a
<RCua> boot win đi là.... ?
<vubuntor124> pho mat win di a
<RCua> không
<vubuntor124> nhung neu ko thi khi chay no co nang ko
<nobawk> vubuntor539: ls -al /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/
<vubuntor124> no co chay cham ko
<nobawk> chắc chả sao
<daovanhoi> hello cả nhà
<anyoneofus> !hi | daovanhoi
<ubot2> daovanhoi: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor724> may anh chi oi huong dan em cai kubuntu di
<vubuntor724> truong hop may em khong khoi dong tu CD duoc ak
<vubuntor724> huong dan chut di
<vubuntor297> may cua e la acer aspire 4715z. vay co dung` dc ubuntu k?
<vubuntor297> @@
<vubuntor796> cho em hoi neu em ko muon dung ubuntu nua hti em xoa di de cai win thi la nhu the nao
<vubuntor796> co phai pho mat nhu win ko
<vubuntor190> Chao moi nguoi: Cho minh hoi vua roi minh cai xong Ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor190> Nhung be quen pass. Gio lam the nao de khoi phuc pass ca user & Root?
<vubuntor190> khi khoi Dong xong co the vao tai khoan cua minh van duoc. Su dung mot thoi gian no chuyen sang man hinh  Screen save
<vubuntor190> Va  doi nhap pass de unlok.
<vubuntor190> KHOng ai tra loi cho minh ta?? Chan Wa!!!!
<vubuntor190> khong tra giup thi thoi nha! Dua ah??
<vubuntor613> em dang muon cai ubuntu studio tu dvd. em da download file dvd image tu web. nhung em van muon dung song song windows nua~. vay phai lam the nao? em so mat windows wa'!!
<kid__> !grub | vubuntor613
<ubot2> vubuntor613: Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<kid__> vubuntor190: hem nhớ passw à?
<kid__> vubuntor190:http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=380
<bksupybot> Title: Vào Ubuntu khi quên password - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor613> em len trang web cua grub, vo phan download roi nhung tai sao thay nhieu file de download wa? chang le download het ha?
<kid__> tải cái gì ở trang web grub?
<kid__> chết
<kid__> nhầm
<kid__> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vubuntor613: :D
<kid__> =>>
<kid__> đọc phần phục hồi grub ý
<kid__> vubuntor613: thực ra khi bạn đang dùng window sẵn rồi
<kid__> cài ubuntu thì nó sẽ tự nhận luôn cả window của bạn
<kid__> cái kia là trong trường hợp cài ubuntu xong rồi cài window
<vubuntor613> vay chi can download dvd image roi copy vao dvd roi khoi dong lai may la duoc roi ha cac pac? tao em so lo cai xong mat windows 7 luon thi sao?
<vubuntor613> co can tao partition moi cho ubuntu ko?
<vubuntor613> em moi lan dau tiep xua voi may cai nay thoi nen mu` tit het^?
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> vậy đọc cái này cho nó nhanh
<vubuntor593> cho em hoi ?
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor593> em lo lam mat bieu tuong cua mang va cua scim tren  thanh tasbar rui lam sao de lay lai
<kid__> vubuntor593:  bạn nhấn chuột phải vào panel rồi chọn add to panel ý
<vubuntor593> da vao do tim nhung ko thay dau luon
<kid__> Add to panel: tìm cái "Indicator Applet"
<kid__> vubuntor593: add cái Notification Area
<kid__> cái này đúng đó
<kid__> @@
<vubuntor593> de em thu cai nha
<vubuntor593> duoc roi cam on may anh nha
<kid__> =d
<daovanhoi> buzz ca nha
<vubuntor799> ram 210mb co cai dc ubuntu k0
<vubuntor548> Lam the nao de duoc ho tro cai dat bo go tieng viet
<^^fun^^> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor350> có ai cho em hỏi có thể cà ubuntu cho PC được không
<n2i|goto_School> vubuntor350: từ đâu mà biết Ubuntu vậy?
<vubuntor350> từ mạng
<n2i|goto_School> ờ
<n2i|goto_School> .g cài đặt Ubuntu video
<bkphenny> n2i|goto_School: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8a-smrPlvE
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - How to Install Ubuntu Linux (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor350> em đang muốn dùng thử nhưng khoong biết có thể cài trên PC được không
<n2i|goto_School> Toàn xài PC hết
<vubuntor350> Ok
<vubuntor350> Vậy cho em hỏi câu nữa
<vubuntor350> Ubuntu có cài được GG không
<n2i|goto_School> GG? là gì?
<RCua> cái chơi đô ta
<vubuntor350> Em thấy Ó mã nhuồn mở ít hỗ trợ Game như Win
<vubuntor350> không aoe
<RCua> chính xác là ít kẻ viết game cho
<vubuntor350> vậy cài được GG không vậy
<RCua> theo lời kể thì có thể chạy trên wine
<RCua> nhưng không host được
<RCua> join thôi
 * n2i|goto_School không Game nên không biết
<vubuntor350> thui cũng được
<vubuntor350> có còn hơn không
<vubuntor350> Nhưng mà có giật không vậy
<C4NoC> vubuntor350: có chơi dota hem?
<vubuntor350> không
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế gg làm jề?
<ntsasng> ko ai đi coi bóng hả
<ntsasng> nghe nói bác ptkhanh còn vé khán đài B =p~
<C4NoC> tuyet:đệt
<C4NoC> RCua: đang lập đàn cầu khấn
<C4NoC> coi làm cái jề
<ntsasng> C4NoC: hem thích bóng đá à ;)
<C4NoC> có
<ntsasng> C4NoC là siêu nhân phương nào thế :D
<C4NoC> là cá biển hoang
<ntsasng> dạy em ít kinh nguyệt về Linux với :((
<ntsasng> !KDE
<ubot2> KDE là một môi trường đồ họa chạy trên các hệ điều hành tương tự unix như linux (ví dụ Ubuntu). KDE cung cấp các chức năng và ứng dụng cơ bản cho các nhu cầu hàng ngày, cũng như công cụ và tài liệu cho những nhà phát triển tự viết ứng dụng của mình. Đọc thêm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<bksupybot> Title: KDE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<ntsasng> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<kid__> vl
<Dat_a1k1_hup> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Dat_a1k1_hup> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<t8ax> !bot | kid__
<ubot2> kid__: Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vubuntor686> có ai hem
<t8ax> hem
<vubuntor686> có ai hem
<vubuntor686> zúp em với
<t8ax> hem
<t8ax> hem zúp
<vubuntor686> bác t8ax
<t8ax> seo? kó zì hót
<vubuntor686> bác chỉ giúp em phân vùng Ubuntu trong Partion Magic được ko
<t8ax> .g phân vùng ổ cứng ko mất dữ liệu partion magic
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://softvnn.com/forum/showthread.php/119889-Ph%C3%A2n-v%C3%B9ng-%E1%BB%95-c%E1%BB%A9ng-m%C3%A0-ko-m%E1%BA%A5t-d%E1%BB%AF-li%E1%BB%87u
<t8ax> vào đọc thử :D
<vubuntor686> thank bác
<vubuntor686> :D
<n2i> .g use Partition Magic
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ehow.com/how_5020336_use-partition-magic.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to Use Partition Magic | eHow.com (at www.ehow.com)
<n2i> .g use gparted
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.wikihow.com/Use-Gparted
<t8ax> !bot | n2i
<ubot2> n2i: Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<bksupybot> Title: How to Use Gparted - wikiHow (at www.wikihow.com)
<n2i> vubuntor686: Tha hồ rồi!
<vubuntor686> con khóc tại vì con ko biết phân vùng ubuntu
<vubuntor686> mong bụt chi cho con
<vubuntor686> Bụt mà ko chỉ thì .....
<t8ax> dùng chương trình có sẵn của win đó
<t8ax> lên google kiếm tài liệu đọc :D
<t8ax> dễ mà :D
<vubuntor425> kid__:
<vubuntor425> hi
<t8ax> nhưng ko khéo mất dữ liệu
<vubuntor425> cho tiểu đệ hỏi tí
<vubuntor686> dùng chương trình có sẵn của win thì lỗi dữ lắm
<vubuntor425>  ola
 * kid__ nhổm dậy xem ai kiếm
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor686
<ubot2> vubuntor686: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor425> tiểu đệ
<t8ax> đọc thử xem, biết đâu có ích :D
<vubuntor425> có vấn đề cần hỏi han
<vubuntor425> oh yeah
<kid__> ờ ờ
<vubuntor425> phần mềm mã nguồn mở!!!! em muốn biết dc source code của nó thì làm seo đây
<vubuntor425> chẳng hạn những tệp trong Bin
<RCua> muôn xem cái gì thì bật repo source lên rồi down cái mã nguồn của nó về
<vubuntor425> có thể giải thích cặn kẽ tí tí khôn huynh ,tiểu đệ hơi ngu nên nghe nó khó hiểu quá
<RCua> hmm
 * RCua cũng chả nhớ chi tiết làm trong ubuntu ra sáo
<RCua> sao
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor425> :(
<vubuntor686> có ai ở TPHCM ko
 * kid__ trỏ Tux|Away
<vubuntor686> bữa nào ghé qua nhà tiểu đệ phụ đạo nào
<vubuntor425> chiêu đãi nhau cái gì đây!! :))
<vubuntor686> muốn gì được đó
<vubuntor686> muốn tiên được tiên
<vubuntor686> muốn quỷ được quỷ
<t8ax> kid__, <== nhà ở tp HCM
<vubuntor425> có em gái hông:))
<vubuntor686> ồ ở quận mấy
<t8ax> siêu hot gay của Q 5
<vubuntor425> hay chị gái:))
<vubuntor686> có em gái của thằng bạn à
<vubuntor686> xinh lắm à nha
<vubuntor686> cua được là có phước đó
<vubuntor686> hê hê hê
<vubuntor425> hê hê
<vubuntor425> biết nói gì đây cơ chứ
<vubuntor425> vui cứng cả họng
<vubuntor686> coi bộ mấy bác thèm nhỏ dãi rồi
<vubuntor686> :))
<vubuntor425> mang mỹ nhân ra dụ,chiêu này bố thằng nao mà đỡ dc chứ hả
<vubuntor425> chiều vn đồng thần chưởng và mý nhân kê thần chưởng độc bá giang hồ:))
<vubuntor686> người xưa có câu " Anh hùng sống chết khó qua ải Mỹ Nhân mà lại "
<vubuntor686> 10 thằng qua thì 10 thằng chết sạch
<vubuntor686> kha kha kha
<vubuntor686> e vubuntor154
<vubuntor425> một số khác thì lại đồn đại rằng : chết vì gái cũng thấy êm ái
<vubuntor686> biết quán cafe HD ko
<vubuntor686> bữa nào hẹn đi uống cafe xem phim
<vubuntor425> hông mới khổ chứ
<vubuntor425> với lại các hạ,cũng thừa hiểu google là tất cả,anh em bảo học tập lẫn nhau là câu khách sáo thôi:))
<vubuntor686> Google là biển cả thông tin mà
<vubuntor686> mặc dầu cái gì chả có
<vubuntor686> nhưng kiếm thì như mò kim đáy bể
<vubuntor425> nhưng dễ chết đuối vãi
<vubuntor425> mà bạn đang học đại học hay còn đi học:))
<vubuntor686> học Ispace
<vubuntor686> Icare ấy
<vubuntor425> gặp ở đây coi như cũng có duyên,ngồi chém chơi gia tăng kĩ năng gõ chứ:))
<vubuntor425> ispace à nghe danh đã lâu:))
<vubuntor425> hâm mộ hâm mộ!!!!
<vubuntor686> ừa bác sĩ máy tính ấy
<vubuntor686> chuyên gia luộc đồ phụ tùng máy tính ấy
<vubuntor686> là nơi đào tạo đạo tặc tin học
<vubuntor425> chưa bênh tâm máy hay thịt máy vậy bồ:!
<vubuntor686> chữa y chang như thầy thuốc ngoài đời vậy
<vubuntor686> gặp thằng nghèo nó chữa lành thành HƯ
<vubuntor686> gặp thằng đàng hoàng nó chữa cho sống nhưng lấy tiền CẮT CỔ
<vubuntor425> èo mình thấy trong cpu chẳng có thứ gì sửa dc cả
<t8ax> :-s
<vubuntor425> toàn thay không à
<vubuntor686> sữa CPU à
<vubuntor686> ko có
<vubuntor425> phầm mềm à bạn
<vubuntor686> chỉ sữa HDD , MAIN
<vubuntor686> nó chỉ khắc phục phần mềm thôi
<vubuntor425> thì mother board có cái gì mà sửa dc chớ
<vubuntor686> có chứ
<vubuntor425> toàn test cái nào hư rồi thay:))
<vubuntor686> sữa Port các loại
<vubuntor425> ví dụ:::::
<vubuntor686> sữa gãy chân socket
<vubuntor686> sữa Port USB
<vubuntor425> port thì thay lun cho xong,vừa nhanh vừa tiện lợi
<vubuntor686> port Audio
<vubuntor425> usb 50k 1 cái sửa làm gì
<vubuntor686> thì đó
<vubuntor686> port USB cha Æ¡i
<vubuntor686> cổng USB ấy
<vubuntor425> à ừa hí hí
<vubuntor686> ng ta gọi là port
<vubuntor686> pó tay
<vubuntor425> font chữ nó mờ quá!!!
<vubuntor686> thì main này nó đắp qua main kia
<vubuntor686> vậy là lấy tiền
<vubuntor686> cài  win XP nó lấy 100 000
<vubuntor686> cài win linux 150 000 / 1 lần
<vubuntor425> và thêm 1 công đoạn tháo ram ra rồi lắp ram lại là có tiền hi hí)))
<vubuntor686> cài win MAC thì 200 000
<vubuntor686> cái đó gọi là thuật phù phép RAM
<vubuntor686> RAM người ta 2 GB
<vubuntor686> nó phù còn 1 GB
<vubuntor686> hihihih
<vubuntor425> mà cậu ơi!!! ispace là trường đại học,hay là mình chỉ cần học cái mình muốn rồi lấy chứng chỉ
<vubuntor686> trường cao đẳng nghề
<vubuntor686> học xong bảo đảm thành bác sĩ máy tính
<vubuntor686> có bằng công ty nào cũng nhận vào làm cả
<vubuntor425> tớ cứ tưởng thích hoc món nào thì ngâm món đó
<vubuntor686> có sữa PC nè
<vubuntor686> sữa LAPTOP nè
<vubuntor686> sữa điện thoại nữa
<vubuntor425> ắc!! lắm tiền vãi
<vubuntor686> thích cái nào học cái đó
<vubuntor686> học sữa PC giá 4 chai
<vubuntor686> học sửa Laptop 6 chai
<vubuntor425> :))
<vubuntor686> khóa 6 tháng
<vubuntor425> có tài liệu gì hok share anh em với!!!
<vubuntor686> có
<vubuntor425> chia sẻ nhé
<vubuntor425> người nghèo mà
<vubuntor686> học xong bảo đảm thành dân Luộc đồ chuyên nghiệp
<vubuntor425> hâm mộ từ lâu!!! ispace
<vubuntor425> hí hí marketting thấy hấp dẫn quá
<vubuntor686> thì qua nhà cho mượn tài liệu đi photo
<vubuntor425> mai sau xuống học mấy khóa nhờ cậu dẫn dắt nhé
<vubuntor686> marketing gì
<vubuntor425> mình đâu có ở HCM
<vubuntor686> nói cho vui
<vubuntor686> nó ở toàn quốc mà
<vubuntor686> lo gì
<vubuntor425> :))
<vubuntor425> không có tài liệu pdf à
<vubuntor686> ko có máy scan
<vubuntor425> ồ tớ tưởng các bài lab thì nhà trường phải cóa chứ
<vubuntor686> máy trường cùi bắp lắm
<vubuntor686> toàn Cleron 1.5GHz
<vubuntor686> ram gì có 256MB à
<vubuntor686> chạy chậm như sên ấy
<vubuntor425> chơi game đào vàng là vừa đẹp:))
<vubuntor686> ấy thế mà tụi nó cài win vista ầm ầm
<vubuntor686> chết mồ ko biến nơi đây thành chát công công rồi
<vubuntor686> vui quá
<vubuntor686> :))
<vubuntor425> :))
<vubuntor686> qua yahoo nói tiếp
<vubuntor425> thêm bạn thêm vui
<vubuntor425> yeah men
<vubuntor686> nói ở đây ngại quá
<vubuntor686> sợ người ta dị nghị
<vubuntor425> chém ngay
<vubuntor686> ok men
<vubuntor425> nào nói nhỏ ya ua cho tớ biết nào
<t8ax> cứ tự nhiên như ng` điên :D
<t8ax> ko ai làm gì đâu ;)
<vubuntor686> đấy
<vubuntor686> có bác bảo điên kìa
<vubuntor425> á có gián điệp :O
<vubuntor686> che é e m
<vubuntor425> nói nhỏ ya ua rồi chuồn thôi
<vubuntor686> chuồn thôi anh em
<vubuntor425> nói nhỏ ya ua tớ nào
<vubuntor686> .
<vubuntor686> đâu rồi
<vubuntor425> tớ nề
<vubuntor425> ngồi đợi cậu  đó
<vubuntor686> yahoo của mình là
<vubuntor686> LyThong89
<vubuntor425> :)
<vubuntor686> @yahoo.com
<C4NoC> lý thông?
<C4NoC> ghê quá
<vubuntor686> yes
<vubuntor686> lythong89@yahoo.com
<vubuntor425> à anh bạn này vừa nãy lập thêm 1 cái ya ua à
<vubuntor425> thảo nào lâu thế
<vubuntor686> đâu có
<vubuntor686> tại mắc đi WC
<vubuntor686> nên hơi lâu
<vubuntor425> :((
<vubuntor686> mời các bạn add nick mình zô nha
<vubuntor686> cho sum vầy
<vubuntor686> sum tụ
<vubuntor425> phải công nhận empathy và pidgin cũng còn khó sài lắm
<t8ax> Ctrl A là add
<t8ax> Ctrl N là pm nick mới
<t8ax> :D
<vubuntor686> mình đang dùng trên máy ảo
<vubuntor686> ta hồ mà dọc mà nghịch mà phá mà quậy
<vubuntor425> cám ơn huynh đã chỉ điểm
<vubuntor686> mà cái unikey làm sao mình dùng được trên ubuntu ta
<vubuntor686> xài trên win wen rồi
<vubuntor425> cũng bìn thường mà
<vubuntor686> qua đây như gà mắc đẻ ý
<vubuntor686> :))
<vubuntor425> chỉ ghét trên ubuntu khó mà cách điệu dc tiếng việt
<vubuntor425> muốn làm vài chữ teen tí hok dc hu hu
<t8ax> có zì mà khó
<t8ax> tại ko biết chỉnh
<t8ax> dzậy <== vd :D
<t8ax> !ibus | vubuntor425
<ubot2> vubuntor425: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor425> thì em muốn viết nó lệch lệch chính tả 1 tí ấy mà
<t8ax> bỏ cái kiểm tra chính tả đi
<t8ax> là đc
<vubuntor686> Ubuntu là mình dùng lệnh điều khiển nó à
<t8ax> vubuntor686, hồi xưa là thế, giờ thì vô tư rồi, muốn chỉnh = lệnh hay bằng chuột đều đc :D
<vubuntor425> éo
<vubuntor686> có cần phải học lệnh ko
<vubuntor686> như lệnh CMD trong windows ấy
<vubuntor425> lệnh thì tiện dùng hơn
<t8ax> vubuntor686, ko :D, mình cũng có bao giờ dùng lệnh đâu :D
<vubuntor686> Ubuntu giờ xài bằng trực quan rồi à
<vubuntor686> sướng thế nhỉ
<vubuntor425> mình thích lệnh hơn
<vubuntor686> trên báo LBVMVT nó mới giới thiệu hệ điều hành Chrome
<vubuntor425> phím là con ruột    chuột là con nuôi
<vubuntor686> mời các bạn qua đó khám phá hệ điều hành mới nữa kìa
<t8ax> vubuntor686, muốn dùng Chrome OS ko
<t8ax> cài cái Google Chrome duyệt web
<t8ax> là giống đến 80% rồi đó =))
<vubuntor425> mấy mình nhiều lúc thiếu cả dùng lượng ấy chớ
<vubuntor686> zậy à
<vubuntor425> 9 xác
<vubuntor686> chắc nó cài nhanh lắm nhỉ
<vubuntor425> mai sau cơ sở hạ tầng cntt là điện toán đám mây
<vubuntor425> như google đó
<vubuntor425> pp ông anh xóm trọ gọi
<vubuntor686> mình cũng có học 1 ít lập trình
<t8ax> vubuntor686, cài xong 300mb thì fải
<vubuntor425> ăn cơm huhu buồn quá
<vubuntor686> đụng thằng Java mình toàn chết dưới tay nó ko à
<vubuntor686> gặp ông thầy giảng như sao xẹt ấy
<vubuntor686> chả hiểu gì ráo
<n2i|goto_School> :))
<vubuntor686> ôi mình cũng thích lập trình lắm
<vubuntor686> sao mà nó khó nuốt thế
<t8ax> !bot | vubuntor425
<ubot2> vubuntor425: Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<t8ax> đi ăn cơm
<vubuntor686> Bụt ơi huhuhuhuhuh
<vubuntor686> cư ứ uuuu cooo n zơ ớ iiiiiii
<n2i|goto_School> Bụt thăng thiên mịa rồi :-D
<vubuntor686> lần sau
<vubuntor686> mình sẽ mang dây xích
<vubuntor686> xích BỤT lại
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor686> để xem lão già đó
<vubuntor686> còn trốn đi đâu ko
<vubuntor686> chắc 100% lão sẽ trốn ở nhà bà Hằng Nga
<vubuntor686> coi lén gì nè
<vubuntor686> mình biết mà
<vubuntor686> đố các bạn
<vubuntor686> Lão coi lén gì
<vubuntor686> 10 phần qua trị giá dưới 1 tỉ đồng đang chờ đón
<daovanhoi> các bác cho em hỏi
<daovanhoi> hihi
<n2i> hah
<n2i> welcom back, daovanhoi!
<daovanhoi> cài file có đuôi tar.bg2 cài thế nào bác n2i?
<daovanhoi> tar.bz2 ấy
<n2i> ở trong file đó có hướng dẫn dấy
<RCua> dùng synaptic mà cài
<daovanhoi> em không mở được file ra ấy
<n2i> giải nén nó ra
<n2i> mở bằng gì mà không mở được?
<daovanhoi> gải nén dùng lệnh gì bác?
<n2i> archive manager?
<daovanhoi> :))
<daovanhoi> bác cho e cái tài liệu đọc đi?
<t8ax> ấn chuột fải chọn extract...
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> An error occurred while loading the archive.
<n2i> .g install application from source in ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<daovanhoi> nó báo thế bác à
<bksupybot> Title: Installing software in Ubuntu (at www.psychocats.net)
<t8ax> daovanhoi, vào software center cài cái 7zip
<t8ax> để giải nén ngon lành hơn coi đc ko?
<n2i> chắc file hỏng rồi
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> chờ em tí
<daovanhoi> file chấm đuôi chay luôn bác nhé
<mrtux> daovanhoi: hỏng hết máy chưa
<mrtux> :))
<vubuntor608> alo
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor608> giup t 1 chut dc ko
<vubuntor608> lam sao de vao dc facebook = ubuntu vay
<vubuntor608> co ai giup t voi
<codai2810> vubuntor608: nháy phải vào biểu tượng mạng
<codai2810> edit connections
<vubuntor608> cai ubuntu nay t moi cai` nen ko biet cai bieu tuong mang no nam cho nao, khac window qua'
<codai2810> góc trên bên phải
<vubuntor977> Cho mình hỏi, mình muốn thử chạy ubuntu trong win7 được không?
<vubuntor242> k.
<vubuntor977> vậy mình cài đặt mới sử dụng được sao?
<vubuntor242> a cho e hoi ac ko za
<vubuntor242> ?
<vubuntor977> mình không hiểu bạn nói gì?
<vubuntor242> anh cho e hoi cai' nay` nha
<vubuntor977> bạn cứ nói đi, mình đang đợi nè
<vubuntor242> sau cai dia e cai` ko chay duoc khi vao` trong windown za
<vubuntor159> có ai đang trực tuyến cho em hỏi một chút được không?
<vubuntor159> không có ai ah ?
<vubuntor387> co ai cho em biet duoc khi chay ubuntu trong win 7 thi lai khong thay nhung o dia nhu C hay D la sao a
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> bạn đọc kỹ cái này đê
<vubuntor387> minh doc roi nhung hok bit
<vubuntor113> Trên một máy tính em có thể cài cả ubuntu lẫn win được không mấy anh
<GeekComp> 113 hỏi gì đấy
<vubuntor930> alo
<vubuntor930> co ai ko a
<vubuntor930> cho e hoi ty
<GeekComp> có
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<C4NoC> hỏi cái jề
<vubuntor930> làm thế nào để cài Ubuntu trên desktop để nó nhận được card mạng ạ
<vubuntor930> em có winxp
<GeekComp> nó tự động nhận card mạng
<vubuntor930> down bản desktop edition về
<vubuntor930> rùi cài inside
<vubuntor930> em restart lại máy
<vubuntor930> vào ubuntu
<vubuntor930> thì nó ko vào dc mạng
<vubuntor930> em tưởng phải có driver cho máy
<vubuntor930> thì nó mới nhận card mạng chứ ạ
<GeekComp> card wifi à
<vubuntor113> cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor930> ko
<vubuntor930> card onboard
<GeekComp> ubuntu tự động nhận driver
<GeekComp> ko cần cài
<GeekComp> vì nó cài sẵn rồi
<GeekComp> vubuntor113: !ask
<vubuntor113> em  dùng cả ubuntu lẫn win xp trên một máy được không ?
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> được
<GeekComp> bạn vừa chạy xp vừa chạy ubuntu ngon
<vubuntor930> nhưng em vẫn ko vào dc mạng từ ubuntu
<vubuntor930> là lý do j ạ
<GeekComp> bạn vô System->Administrator-> additional Driver xem nào
<vubuntor113> em muốn gửi yêu cầu nhận đĩa, nhưng ấn vào thì chuyển sang cái trang đăng ký của nước ngoài, thế em đăng ký thông tin vào các anh vẫn nhận được chứ ?
<GeekComp> ặc
<vubuntor113> ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor113: vô trang nc ngoài thì sao?
<GeekComp> bạn cứ đăng ký thông tin của bạn
<GeekComp> nó sẽ gửi về đúng địa chỉ đó
<GeekComp> còn chúng tôi sẽ không có trách nhiệm gửi nó cho bạn
<GeekComp> bạn muốn nhận đĩa
<vubuntor113> vâng
<GeekComp> thì đọc các thông báo trên forum chưa
<vubuntor930> em vào System->Administrator-> additional Driver  thì nó thông báo là Dowloading package indexes, please check your network status. Most drivers will not avaiable
<vubuntor930> nó hiện lên 1 bảng trống ko
<GeekComp> ừa vâỵ thì bạn vô lại windows
<GeekComp> à từ từ
<vubuntor930> ?
<GeekComp> mình có vc tý
<GeekComp> chờ 1 lát
<vubuntor930> ok
<GeekComp> vubuntor930: bạn chạy lspci -n rồi dán kết quả vô http://paste.ubuntu.com -> gửi link nó cho vô đây nha
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor930> chạy lệnh đó
<vubuntor930> trong ubuntu ạ
<GeekComp> vô menu đầu tiên-> accessory->terminal
<GeekComp> chạy lệnh đó
<vubuntor930> nó ra 1 dãy ký tự ở trên màn hình desktop thì làm sao mà paste dc ạ
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> vubuntor930:<-- bó tay tên này quá
<GeekComp> driver thì đóng
<GeekComp> mà bảo chạy cũng ko xong
<vubuntor930> ???
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> ftw?
<vubuntor535> ubot2:
<vubuntor535> C4NoC:
<GeekComp> vubuntor930: tham khảo sn 930 nhá
<vubuntor535> Hi
<GeekComp> vubuntor930: tham khảo sn nobawk nhá
<vubuntor535> ola
<GeekComp> olala
<vubuntor535> có ai ở nhà không hú hú
<vubuntor535> chào mấy huynh cần xin xỏ tí đây:))
<GeekComp> không
<GeekComp> há»± há»±
<vubuntor535> tình hình rất là tình hình
<GeekComp> xin thì xin chứ ko dk xỏ
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor535> trong 1 lần vọc,copy mấy cái font chữ vào urs/share/font thế là toi con firefox
<GeekComp> tình hình là tình hình có mấy chuyện rất là tình hình
<vubuntor535> bây h ff hỏng tùm lum:((
<vubuntor535> như thế đó ạ!!!
<GeekComp> copy từ windows sang hả
<nobawk> hỏng như lào?
<vubuntor535> không thấy dc chữ
<nobawk> vubuntor535: h xoá đi
<vubuntor535> dạ
<nobawk> rồi copy lại
<vubuntor535> lấy ở đâu đây-font lên em lên xin đây
<vubuntor535> có ai có lòng từ bi nén lại cho thằng em đáng thương này hok:((
<nobawk> vào ubuntu copy?
 * nobawk ếu dùng ubuntu :3
<GeekComp> mạng lởm
<GeekComp> ko up đk
<GeekComp> dù có nòng tốt
<GeekComp> :-(
<vubuntor535> :))
<vubuntor627> xin loi co ai online co the tra loi truc tiep cho toi duoc ko
<vubuntor535> không up thì chỉ chỗ cho em với
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> vubuntor627: hỏi giề hỏi đe
<vubuntor627> e moi nghe qua ve ubuntu va rat muon cai de dung` thu ma ko tim duoc huong dan~
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> đọc cái này đi
<vubuntor535> câu này nghe quen quen,hình như câu này mình cũng nghe rất nhiêu rồi:))
<vubuntor627> bây giờ máy e đang cài 2 win XP và win7 dùng song song nếu cài ubuntu thì mất het 2 win kia ah?
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> bạn cài bao nhiêu hệ đh cũng chả sao
<vubuntor627> song song 3 HDH được ko
<GeekComp> ubuntu tự động cấu hình đk
<GeekComp> đk
<nobawk> biết mình làm gì
<nobawk> thì chả sao
<GeekComp> winxp và 7 ở 2 phân vùng hả
<nobawk> nhưng ko biết mình đang làm cái gì mà cứ làm
<vubuntor535> theo lí thuyết thì tối đa 8 hdh
<nobawk> thì có thể sẽ ra đi :3
<nobawk> với ubuntu thì bao nhiêu cũng đc
<nobawk> miễn là ổ cứng to
<vubuntor535> nghe mấy anh nói chưa,to là dc!! bây h cho em hỏi nhé
<GeekComp> ổ cứng chỉ cho 4 pvung thoai
<vubuntor627> ổ 500Gb
<vubuntor627> chia 2 ổ 2 win rồi
<GeekComp> miễn có nhiều đĩa cứng là đk
<GeekComp> thía này mới chuẩn
<GeekComp> thế thì tốt
<GeekComp> ubuntu càng dễ nhận hơn
<nobawk> vubuntor627: chia 20G cho ubuntu
<GeekComp> bạn cứ cài đi
<vubuntor627> vậy hôm nào e có thể lên gặp trực tiếp các a được ko
<GeekComp> có
<vubuntor627> cho e địa chỉ
<GeekComp> đi offline kekeeke
<vubuntor627> mà có được cài free ko a?:D
<GeekComp> offline<-- chưa đi bao giờ
<vubuntor627> có ai ở gần Cầu Giấy ko?
<GeekComp> nhiều lắm
<vubuntor627> cho e xin ít thời gian đi
<GeekComp> ặc cha Tux
<GeekComp> mình Hà Đông
<GeekComp> dù có time cũng ko thể
<GeekComp> vs lại
<vubuntor627> Hà Đông có ở gần bến xe ko
<GeekComp> ko ai cài hộ bạn đâu
<vubuntor627> e có thể xuống
<GeekComp> vì mọi ng bận hết
<vubuntor627> ???
<GeekComp> bạn phải tự cài lấy
<GeekComp> có gì mình bạn chịu trách nhiệm
<GeekComp> ko thì...:P
<vubuntor627> nhưng máy e đã chia 4 phân vùng rồi thì phân thêm thế nào được
<nobawk> vubuntor627: mang xuống UET
<nobawk> vubuntor627: 144 xuân thuỷ
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> vubuntor627: chia gì chia lắm thế
<nobawk> 4 phân vùng
<nobawk> muốn chia thêm thì xoá 1 cái đi
<GeekComp> vứt bớt dữ liệu 1 ổ sang ổ khác
<vubuntor627> thì 2 cái đã chứa 2 win rồi
<nobawk> chia thành extended
<vubuntor535> hú hú ai chỉ em với!! lấy font ở đâu !! mà trong ubuntu gốc có nhưng font nào
<GeekComp> rồi format sang ext4
<vubuntor627> còn lại toàn phin HD xịn của e:d
<nobawk> extended rồi thì chia thành bao nhiêu cũng đc
<nobawk> vubuntor535: trong đĩa livecd
<nobawk> vubuntor535: vào đĩa livecd copy thư mục font vào thư mục cũ trên máy thử xem
<vubuntor535> oác!! có thì tốt rồi huhu
<vubuntor535> cho em mấy cái tên trong font em xóa hết rồi copy lại
<vubuntor535> dc hok
<vubuntor627> khó nhỉ
<GeekComp> ko có đĩa ubuntu live à
<vubuntor627> đọc cái tài liệu hướng dẫn mà ko hiểu lắm
<vubuntor535> sài wubi cho nó nhàn bồ ạ
<nobawk> vubuntor535: trong thư mục /usr/share/fonts đó thôi
<nobawk> sudo dpkg -l | grep font
<vubuntor535> thì cho em nhưng tên font gốc!!
<vubuntor535> em down về rồi xóa mấy cái font trong đó ấy:D
<vubuntor627> khi chọn phiên bản thì nên chọn cái nào?????
<GeekComp> giời ah
<vubuntor535> mấy anh bầy cho y sài wubi đi,vừa đơn giản lại gọn
<vubuntor535> vubuntor627:
<GeekComp> có livecd thì copy sang
 * GeekComp không khuyến khích wubi
<vubuntor535> thì cũng phải cho người ta trải nghiệm hêt mọi thứ chứ anh
<vubuntor535> có gì mai chán del là xog:D
<GeekComp> đừng gọi là anh
<GeekComp> kẻo ít tuổi hơn thì bỏ bố
<vubuntor535> hông sao!!!
<vubuntor535> chả mất gì!! lại thêm mấy phần thân thiết!! cứ như anh em ấy:D
<GeekComp> vubuntor535: nhiu tuổi rồi?
<GeekComp> bác hơn em là cái chắc
<vubuntor535> không khai đâu
<GeekComp> vubuntor535: 15 tuổi hả?
<vubuntor535> em ăn dc 20 cái tết nguyên đán rồi
<GeekComp> éc
<GeekComp> dạ e chào bác
<vubuntor535> ặc !!
<GeekComp> e kém bác 1 tuổi ạ
<vubuntor535> ip 133.167.152.249 kìa hợp sức ping chết mẹ nó đi bà con ới
<TuxHetTien> vubuntor535: thằng GeekComp còn non và xanh lắm
<TuxHetTien> =))
<afterlastangel> từ từ
<afterlastangel> mình bấm F5 cho nó sập trang web
<TuxHetTien> afterlastangel: lol
<vubuntor535> thôi chào mấy bác!! em chuồn đây
<vubuntor535> có gì còn quay lại làm phiền nhiều!!!
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> ip thèng nào đấy
<afterlastangel> đông dui quá
<daovanhoi> các bác giúp em cái
<daovanhoi> em cài wine rồi mà không chạy được các file exe của windows
<TuxHetTien> daovanhoi: dùng Windows mà chạy
<TuxHetTien> kiểu gì chẳng được
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> e chạy bằng ubuntu chứ chạy win thì nói làm gì bác tux
<daovanhoi> huh
<TuxHetTien> daovanhoi: chạy ubuntu còn chạy file exe thì nói làm gì hả cậu
<TuxHetTien> :)
<daovanhoi> em thấy nói cài wine thì chạy được các phần mềm của win
<daovanhoi> e không hiểu lắm
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> bác chỉ cho e
<daovanhoi> vì em cần chạy các phần mềm mà ubuntu k hỗ trợ
<C4NoC> chạy cái gì?
<TuxHetTien> daovanhoi: mình không biết dùng Wine
<TuxHetTien> :)
<daovanhoi> chạy jetaudio bác à
<nobawk> lolz
<daovanhoi> chứ em xem phim nghe nhạc của ubuntu cứ giật giật sao ấy
<nobawk> ubuntu có thiếu media player đâu mà dùng jetaudio làm gì
<daovanhoi> nghe nhạc thì hay
<daovanhoi> nhưng xem phim xấu lắm
<nobawk> daovanhoi: card gì?
<daovanhoi> bác có soft nào chỉ em
<daovanhoi> card đồ họa hả bác
<daovanhoi> e on
<daovanhoi> nhưng share tới 3GB
<nobawk> daovanhoi: chỉnh lại cái output sang x11 xem
<nobawk> share nhiều ram đâu có tốt
<nobawk> ram chậm lắm
<daovanhoi> ở đâu hả bác
<nobawk> trong cái player
<daovanhoi> chỉnh ở đâu chỉ cho e?
<daovanhoi> à
<nobawk> daovanhoi: cài thử mplayer vào coi
<daovanhoi> vâng
<nobawk> vlc
<nobawk> cài thử cái đó coi
<daovanhoi> thế kmplayer có không bác hỉ/
<nobawk> kmplayer chắc khác :3
<n2i|zZzxxx> daovanhoi: không khuyên xài cái đó!
<daovanhoi> không biêt có cài được không ấy
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> e kết km bên win
<daovanhoi> sang ubun xem thế nào
<n2i|zZzxxx> cứ vlc là táng hết mọi thứ rồi
<nobawk> k ở đây có lẽ là kde
<n2i|zZzxxx> Æ°hmf
<nobawk> nó lại lôi 1 rổ kde lib vào thì ....
<n2i|zZzxxx> kmplayer bên win thì quá hành roài! còn ở đây chỉ là trùng tên thôi, chứ không phải nó đâu! nên đừng mong! :-D
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> vậy kde bác nhỉ
<daovanhoi> hay vlc?
<n2i|zZzxxx> vlc và kde là 2 thứ khác nhau hoàn toàn,kde không phải là trình chơi media
<n2i|zZzxxx> vlc!
<daovanhoi> ok
<nobawk> +1 mplayer
<n2i|zZzxxx> mplayer nê để sau chứ nhỉ! :)
<TuxHetTien> daovanhoi: dùng Windows đi
<TuxHetTien> dùng Ubuntu làm mịa gì
<daovanhoi> sao dùng win bạn?
<daovanhoi> á
 * TuxHetTien +1 Windows
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> em dùng ubun
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> bác tux có link nào hướng dẫn về kde k chỉ cho e?
<TuxHetTien> .g Khóc Đi Em
<bkphenny> TuxHetTien: http://www.tcs-home.org/songs/titles/HayKhocDi
<bksupybot> Title: Hãy khóc đi em Trinh Cong Son (at www.tcs-home.org)
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> quên
<daovanhoi> cái này quan trọng
<daovanhoi> nhờ bác tux giúp
<daovanhoi> em tắt máy
<TuxHetTien> KDE = Khóc Đi Em còn giề
<TuxHetTien> =))
<daovanhoi> nhưng ubuntu nó chạy chừng được 2 chấm đỏ đỏ là đứng
<daovanhoi> k hiểu sao
<daovanhoi> phải ấn nút tắt trên máy thì nó mới tắt nổi
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> tình trạng này kéo dài là nổ máy đó
<TuxHetTien> daovanhoi: thế bảo rồi còn gì
<TuxHetTien> dùng Windows
<t8ax> dùng Windows cho an toàn
<TuxHetTien> có phải ngọt lành không
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> bác chỉ cho e đi
<daovanhoi> chứ em tự nhiên gặp
<daovanhoi> chắc bác có cách khắc phục
<TuxHetTien> daovanhoi: không
<TuxHetTien> linux chết là chết hẳn
<TuxHetTien> chứ không ngáp ngoải như win
<TuxHetTien> =))
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> thế bác cũng không có cách gì khắc phục được à
<daovanhoi> e kết ubun rồi
<daovanhoi> thế mà giờ gặp quả này
<daovanhoi> k hiểu nổi
<daovanhoi> bác giúp e đi mà?
 * TuxHetTien đi kiếm cái gì bỏ mồm
<n2i|zZzxxx> daovanhoi: _TuxHetTien đùa đó
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TQthx_55nGI/AAAAAAAAANs/xZ8JnY063Rc/6.png noel tới rồi :(
<vubuntor325> hixx
<vubuntor325> không có bác nào giúp lỗi tắt máy à?
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TQthx_55nGI/AAAAAAAAANs/xZ8JnY063Rc/6.png noel tới rồi :(
<vubuntor325> bác t8ax
<vubuntor325> giúp em
<t8ax> giúp giề
 * t8ax dùng Win
<vubuntor325> em tắt máy nhưng không triệt để
<vubuntor325> phải nhấn vài nút thì máy mới tắt hẳn bác à
<daovanhoi> bác t8ax giúp e đi
<TuxHetTien> daovanhoi: chú dùng Ubuntu thì được cái gì
 * TuxHetTien chỉ tổ mệt
<RCua> :-\
<RCua> bấm Ctrl-Alt-F1 lúc tắt
<RCua> xem nó hiện cái gì
<RCua> chắc cái dịch vụ gì đó không shutdowwn được
<TuxHetTien> xxx.sh chăng
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> bác nói thế
<daovanhoi> em xem nhé
<daovanhoi> em làm thử
<daovanhoi> thấy chạy bình thương
<daovanhoi> có gì đâu
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> mà e dùng tháo pin ra
<daovanhoi> dùng điện trực tiếp
<daovanhoi> thế có phải nguyên nhân không các bác?
<RCua> laptop à?
<RCua> cái đó khó là nguyên nhân được
<RCua> có 2 khả năng, 1 là ACPI bị chập
<RCua> 2 là có dịch vụ nào đó không kết thúc được
<daovanhoi> ?
<daovanhoi> acpi là gì bác?
<daovanhoi> cái gì k kết thúc được nhỉ/
<RCua> nếu trước giờ co lần shutdown được bình thường thì là trường hợp 2
<daovanhoi> e chỉ mới cài mấy phần mềm thôi
<daovanhoi> có
<daovanhoi> trước giờ có lần shutdown bình thường
<daovanhoi> tắt cái vụt
<daovanhoi> giờ lại bị đơ đơ
<RCua> okay
<RCua> thế chắc là do bạn mới cài cái gì vào
<daovanhoi> thế giờ gỡ ra hết hả bac
<RCua> tùy
<RCua> tốt nhất là tìm hiểu xem cái nào chập
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> vậy e thử xem
<vubuntor567> hj, e ko the kich hoat dc cai  Compiz Config Settings Manager trong ubuntu , moi ng` giup e
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-19
<kid__> vubuntor567: phần đó không kích hoạt nghĩa là ntn hả bạn
<kid__> bạn có dùng card vga rời không
<vubuntor567> luc moi cai` thy` su dung dc , tat may di khoi dong lai thy` ko dung` dc nua
<vubuntor481> may anh oi
<vubuntor481> cho em hoi cai nay voi
<vubuntor481> em muon cai 1 goi phan mem thi lam sao anh nhi
<RCua> vào trong software center cài?
<vubuntor147> cho minh hoi ! cai laptop emachines D 525 cua minh cai ubuntu 8 ma khong nhan dc driver usb co cach khac phuc khong
<vubuntor481> nhung chuong trinh nay em moi down ve
<vubuntor481> no bi nen
<RCua> driver usb?
<RCua> vubuntor481: thường nó có trong software center
<vubuntor147> driver usb
<RCua> usb nào? :-\
<vubuntor147> tinh trang thi no bi phan cung thi dung hon !
<RCua> flash driver thì cái nào chả có
<vubuntor147> cong usb
<RCua> :-\
<RCua> triệu chứng chi tiết?
<vubuntor147> cai dc song vao trong thay khong nhan thiet bi usb
<RCua> thiết bị usb nào
<vubuntor147> co cach nao up bios tren ubuntu khong
<RCua> nêu tên
<RCua> tùy nhà sản xuất có cung cấp công cụ không
<RCua> nhà sản xuất main
<vubuntor147> cai laptop emachies d525 bi loi cong usb
<RCua> thế bạn thử cài bản ubuntu mới nhất vào
<RCua> hiện là 10.10
<vubuntor147> con cai 11.04 thi sao
<RCua> chưa chính thức ra đời, có thể có lỗi
<vubuntor147> uhm ! thanks
<vubuntor481> lam sao de dung lenh root vay ban
<RCua> sudo -i
<RCua> gõ pass vào
<vubuntor147> ma cho hoi con cai cong usb tren laptop no khong the cai driver ca tren win xp - vista - win 7 , 8 ubuntu co cach nao up lai driver khong
 * RCua chả hiểu driver cổng usb là sao
<RCua> vì cái cổng usb nó là do SCH của main điều khiển
<vubuntor481> minh dang co chuong trinh nhu the nay "teamviewer_linux_x64.deb" gio minh muon cai bang lenh thi danh lenh nhu the nao vay ban
<RCua> mà giờ trừ những cái main kì quái lắm còn lại main chipset intel, nvidia đều tốt cả
<vubuntor147> thuj de tu may mo vay ! thanks
<RCua> chuột phải chọn install
<vubuntor147> main intel ! emachies mh40
<vubuntor481> ko gio minh muon cai thang lenh thi danh lenh nhu the nao?
<RCua> sudo apt-get install team....
<vubuntor481> no bao la ko tim thay file nay
<RCua> tất nhiên, phải nằm trong thư mục chứa file đó là một, hai là gõ đúng tên file
<vubuntor481> no dang nam trong file dowload
<vubuntor481> no dang nam trong thu muc dowload
<RCua> vậy thì gõ đúng tên
<RCua> và chuyển thư mục làm việc hiện hành vào
<RCua> cd ~/Downloads
<RCua> sudo apt-get install teamview....
 * yen-thao các anh ơi cho em xin địa chỉ để tải file deb của chương trình xem webcam trên máy tính đi mẹ em cắt net em rồi:(
 * yen-thao các anh ơi cho em xin địa chỉ để tải file deb của chương trình xem webcam trên máy tính  với
<GeekComp> yen-thao: bố Nam_Son đây oài
 * kingofmakai webcam là gì?
 * kingofmakai ăn được không?
<GeekComp> cheese
<yen-thao> GeekComp: Nam_Son nào
<GeekComp> yen-thao: vẫn còn giả bộ ngây ngô
<yen-thao> GeekComp: giả bộ gì cơ
<GeekComp> nhìn ip là bik liền
<yen-thao> GeekComp:IP gì anh
<yen-thao> em đang ở tiệm net mà
<GeekComp> kaka
<GeekComp> càng nói càng lộ
<yen-thao> mẹ em cắt net em vì tội thức khuya mà
<yen-thao> lộ gì cơ
<yen-thao> hiện tại em đang ở quê mà
 * RCua gãi gãi
<yen-thao> GeekComp: Sao mọi người gặp em là nói tới Nam_Son lạ nhỉ
<GeekComp> kaka
<GeekComp> yen-thao: giấu làm sao nữa khai toẹt đi cho rồi
<yen-thao> GeekComp: ? em xin file deb mà?
<GeekComp> deb hả
<GeekComp> search trong synap có ấy mà
<GeekComp> tải về
<GeekComp> rồi vô /var/cache/apt/archives là có ngay file .deb
<yen-thao> GeekComp: em làm đang trên win mà
<yen-thao> GeekComp: mẹ em cắt net em rồi
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> mía
<yen-thao> máy của em đâu có vô mạng được
<GeekComp> thía thì con bó tay vs bố
<yen-thao> thế em mới xin file deb:(
<GeekComp> khiếp bịa kinh vãi
<yen-thao> GeekComp: sao kêu em là bố:(
<vubuntor935> vui nhj nhung khong the tim ra loi cua may minh
 * yen-thao vậy em định tự tìm vậy hix
<vubuntor935> loi bios laptop emachines d525 tren ubuntu
<vubuntor010> co ai xai hp co nhan dang van tay ko
<vubuntor010> cho minh hoi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor010: cái đó không tự có
<_Tux_> phải chỉnh
<_Tux_> cũng hơi phức tạp 1 chú
<vubuntor010> nhung chi thay cua ibm lenouvo thoi
<vubuntor010> ban xai hp ah?
<vubuntor010> chi minh voi
<kid__> vubuntor010:  bạn ý xài con macbook air
<kid__> hình như con đó hem có nhận dạng vân tay
<vubuntor010> co ban nao biet thi chi minh voi
<vubuntor010> co ai giup duoc ko nhi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor010: tự search đi
<_Tux_> cách làm cũng na ná nhau mà
<vubuntor622> anh oi
<vubuntor622> down ubuntu cho may co cau hinh thap thi down cai nao la vua anh??
<RCua> :-\
<RCua> chưa kịp trả lời thì ou
<vubuntor055> alo may a oi!
<vubuntor055> coa' ai hum dza.?
<RCua> cấu hình máy bạn là?
<vubuntor055> 215M anh
<RCua> 215M?
<vubuntor055> khoảng cỡ đó em cũng k bík chính xác nữa!
<RCua> chi tiết một chút thì tốt hơn
<RCua> nhưng nếu không thì bạn cài lubuntu
<vubuntor055> ừm anh gửi link cho em đc k?
<vubuntor055> sặc!....gửi cho em cái link down lubuntu đi
<RCua> .g lubuntu
<bkphenny> RCua: http://lubuntu.net/
<RCua> việc google khó lắm à? :-\
<bksupybot> Title: lubuntu | light Ubuntu for faster computing (at lubuntu.net)
<vubuntor055> cũng hơi khó!
<vubuntor055> :))
<tientala> có ai ko
<vubuntor742> có nhiều
<tientala> mọi người biết backtrack chứ
<t8ax> lại backtrack.. lol
<tientala> sao lại backtrcak
<tientala> làm sao kết nối inerter trên backtrack vậy
<tientala> em làm theo thướng dẫn trên web của backtrack mà ko dc
<RCua> ở đây chỉ hỗ trợ ubuntu
<RCua> backtrack dành cho héc cơ, mời tự giải quyết
<RCua> hoặc vào #backtrack
<tientala> ubuntu cũng như backtrack thôi
<tientala> VN mình có kênh backtrack hả
<RCua> không biết, chưa dùng baogiờ, chả biết gì
<RCua> thế nên không hỗ trợ
<RCua> dù sao cũng không thể hỗ trợ cái mà mình không biêts
<RCua> hehe
<t8ax> #Ubuntu-VN chỉ hỗ trợ những cái cơ bản liên quan đến cài đặt, sử dụng Ubuntu
<tientala> rứa có ai biết VN mình có kênh IRC backtrack ko
<kid__> tientala: tự làm 1 cái đi
<RCua> tự làm 1 cái
<RCua> hehe
<tientala> ạc
<nobawk> :3
<tientala> làm được thì lên đây làm chi
<nobawk> sao ko dung` ubuntu luon nhi?
<tientala> thì đang dùng ubuntu
<nobawk> ờ cần cái gì thì cài vô
<tientala> thấy backtrack nó lạ mà cũng hay nên dùng thử
<RCua> đã là dân làm bảo mật thì mấy cái này chắc chuyện ruồi muỗi
<nobawk> việc gì phải dùng backtrack??
<RCua> không có vấn đề chi mà phải vào hỏi một cái distro user-friendliness centric cả
<RCua> hehe
<tientala> mệt quá
<tientala> nếu ai biết chỉ giùm với
<tientala> ngồi mà chém nhau tốn time
<RCua> nếu ai biết họ đã nói từ đầu rồi
<t8ax> có ng` biết cũng chả ai nói
<t8ax> =))
<tientala> khôg hỗ trợ backtrack thì chuyển qua u vậy
<tientala> có game online nào chơi trên  ubuntu ko
<tientala> ko dùng wine
<kid__> tientala: /j #vnut
<kid__> không phải game online
<kid__> nhưng chơi được
 * kid__ trỏ t8ax 
<tientala> game gì vậy
<kid__> fps
<tientala> #vnut, kênh này làm gì vậy
<vubuntor062> tai sao khong nghe nhac duoc vay anh?
<tientala> nhạc nghe ko dc vì nghe ko dc
<tientala> nhiều nguyên nhân lắm
<tientala> ko loa
<tientala> tai điếc
<tientala> ko có trình nghe nhạc
<tientala> ..........
<vubuntor062> trinh nghe nhac co san trong ubuntu dung khong anh
<vubuntor062> em nghe nhac tren web duoc
<vubuntor062> nhung khong nghe tren may duoc
<RCua> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor062> cam on anh nhieu
<vubuntor441> alo
<Maxvien> Có bạn nào biết cách sử dụng Gnome-screensaver cho Lxde không?
<RCua> cài vào và chạy
<RCua> lxde thì dùng xscreensaver cho lành
<Maxvien> Nhưng nghịch nổi là mình lại muốn dùng Gnome-screensaver :-D
<RCua> thế thì chạy nó
<Maxvien> Mình không biết chạy nhưng thế nào
<RCua> bâm alt-f2 chạy gnome-screensaver
<Maxvien> Uhm! Để thử
<Maxvien> Không các tác dụng gì cả.
<kingofmakai> cài vào đã
<kingofmakai> vào synaptic search gnome-screensaver cài vào đã
<kingofmakai> xong mới chạy được chớ
<kingofmakai> không cài thì chạy thế nào
<Maxvien> Tất nhiên là cài rồi! Mình cài Ubuntu sau đó cài gói lubuntu-core vào để chạy Lubuntu
<kingofmakai> :-?
<kingofmakai> vào terminal chạy thử xem
<kingofmakai> gnome-screensaver
<Maxvien> Không được luôn.
<kingofmakai> vào system >> preference >> screensaver
<Maxvien> O:-)
<kingofmakai> xem có những cái gì
<Maxvien> Vào rồi nhưng không thấy. Bên U thì có Bên LU thì không.
<kingofmakai> .g gnome screensaver + lxde
<bkphenny> kingofmakai: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/To_Do
<vubuntor253> có ai không? hỏi với?
<bksupybot> Title: To Do - LXDE.org (at wiki.lxde.org)
<kingofmakai> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor253> mềnh cài hedgewars rồi nhưng chạy sao nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> !ask | vubuntor253
<ubot2> vubuntor253: please see above
<GeekComp> Hedgewars là cái giề?
<kingofmakai> vubuntor253: vào terminal gõ hedgewars
<vubuntor253> mình đánh lệnh hedgewars từ terminal mà nó toàn hiện server address no found
<vubuntor253> là game mà
<kingofmakai> :-?
<vubuntor253> nhím bắn nhau
<GeekComp> ko hứng
<kingofmakai> .g hedgewars
<bkphenny> kingofmakai: http://www.hedgewars.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Hedgewars (at www.hedgewars.org)
<GeekComp> }kingofmakai
<vubuntor253> mềnh vào từ terminal mà chả đc
<GeekComp> }learn kingofmakai as Kính của Mã Cái
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<vubuntor253> vào từ panel thường có đc ko?
<kingofmakai> Maxvien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026832
<bksupybot> Title: [other] Screensaver in LXDE - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kingofmakai> ở forum ubuntu cũng có người hỏi cái này
<kingofmakai> chưa có ai trả lời cả
<Maxvien> Chà
<GeekComp> }learn kingofmakai as -> Kính của ngựa cái
<Maxvien> Cái này cũng xem rồi
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<vubuntor253> }learn kingofmakai as -> Kính của ngựa cái
<bksupybot> vubuntor253: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }kingofmakai
<bksupybot> GeekComp: "kingofmakai" : (#1) Kính của Mã Cái, (#2) -> Kính của ngựa cái, (#3) -> Kính của ngựa cái
<Maxvien> Thanks ALL!
<GeekComp> }forget kingofmakai 3
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<kingofmakai> }learn GeekComp as -> Ngu còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm
<bksupybot> kingofmakai: The operation succeeded.
<kingofmakai> }GeekComp
<bksupybot> kingofmakai: "GeekComp" : (#1) Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo, (#2) -> Ngu còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm
<kingofmakai> }forget kingofmakai 1
<bksupybot> kingofmakai: The operation succeeded.
<kingofmakai> }forget kingofmakai 1
<bksupybot> kingofmakai: The operation succeeded.
<kingofmakai> }kingofmakai
<vubuntor253> ko start đc game hedgewars bạn ơi
<vubuntor253> giúp mình cái
<kingofmakai> cài như thế nào rồi?
<kingofmakai> }forget GeekComp 2
<bksupybot> kingofmakai: The operation succeeded.
<kingofmakai> }GeekComp
<bksupybot> kingofmakai: "GeekComp" : Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo
<t8ax> !spam | kingofmakai
<ubot2> kingofmakai: Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<kingofmakai> !spam | t8ax
<ubot2> t8ax: Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<kingofmakai> vubuntor253: cài như thế nào?
<kingofmakai> vubuntor253: Ubuntu packagepackage page - Remember to Setup PlayDeb first!
<kingofmakai> http://www.hedgewars.org/download.html
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Hedgewars (at www.hedgewars.org)
<kingofmakai> vào setup cái Playdeb đi
<vubuntor253> cài đc cái hedgewar rồi mà
<vubuntor253> phải cài gì nữa
<vubuntor253> chạy nó ko lên thôi
<kingofmakai> vubuntor253: vào trang này đi
<kingofmakai> vubuntor253: http://www.hedgewars.org/download.html
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Hedgewars (at www.hedgewars.org)
<kingofmakai> cái packages ubuntu nó bảo phải setup Playdeb trước
<kingofmakai> mình không chơi game nên không biết là setup cái gì
<kingofmakai> bạn vào đó xem hướng dẫn nhé
<vubuntor253> nó hiện là : unable to start the server: the address is available
<vubuntor253> còn mềnh cài nó từ terminal rôi`
<kingofmakai> khổ quá
<kingofmakai> nó bảo setup Playdeb
<kingofmakai> thì bạn cứ vào đó xem nó hướng dẫn setup Playdeb như thế nào
<kingofmakai> chứ mình cũng biết bạn cài xong rồi
<vubuntor253> chờ tí
<kingofmakai> Ubuntu packagepackage page - Remember to Setup PlayDeb first!
<kingofmakai> đấy
<kingofmakai> trang Download của hedgewars nó bảo thế đấy
<kingofmakai> bạn vào xem nó hướng dẫn thế nào rồi làm theo
<vubuntor253> vẫn rứa
<vubuntor253> chả thay đổi gì
<vubuntor253> nó bảo hedgewars đã cài
<vubuntor253> chạy lại hiện : uable ...
<kingofmakai> vubuntor253: copy lại nguyên văn xem terminal nó báo gì khi chạy hedgewars xem nào
<kingofmakai> !paste | vubuntor253
<ubot2> vubuntor253: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor253> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545536/
<vubuntor253> đây
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor253> có mỗi 1 dòng
<kingofmakai> thế nào?
<vubuntor799> hi các bạn
<vubuntor799> mình là newbie nên muốn hỏi cái này
<vubuntor799> font Ubuntu trên browser Fire Fox hình như là không đc bình thường cho lắm
<vubuntor799> không hiển thị đúng với website hay sao ấy, có cách nào chỉnh lại ko?
<vubuntor799> và font chuẩn nhất cho trình duyệt là font nào vậy?
<kingofmakai> không hiển thị đúng với website là sao?
 * t8ax nhìn kingofmakai 
<t8ax> câu hỏi vậy mà còn ko hiểu àh :(
<t8ax> vubuntor799, vào Synaptic cài thêm gói font của Win vô là đc àh bạn
<kingofmakai> ai biết không hiển thị đúng ở chỗ nào?
 * kingofmakai cài ubuntu xong cứ thế lướt web, chả thấy hiển thị không đúng ở chỗ quái nào cả
<t8ax> chú dùng gì? FF hay Chrome :D
<t8ax> .g lỗi hiện thị font Firefox ubuntu
<kingofmakai> ff
<kingofmakai> có chăng thì mấy chữ có dấu nó hơi mờ hơn
<kingofmakai> nhưng cũng chẳng ảnh hưởng gì lắm
<t8ax> lúc đầu cũng thấy ko ảnh hưởng, mỗi tội đọc báo nhiều thấy chữ nó nhảy nhảy khó chịu :D
<t8ax> cài thêm gói font win vô là ok hết ấy mà
<kingofmakai> nhảy nhảy gì nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> :D
<kingofmakai> báo nào nhảy?
<t8ax> ý là chữ to chữ bé => ko đồng bộ :D
<kingofmakai> uầy
<kingofmakai> kệ
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> }getinfo | t8ax
<kingofmakai> t8ax: }getinfo
<t8ax> bot chết rồi ;)0
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> t8ax: your info, please ;;)
<t8ax> sorry i can't read english.. so i can't understand what your mean :(
<vubuntor735> cho hoi ty
<kingofmakai> t8ax is a gay
<kingofmakai> !ask | vubuntor735
<ubot2> vubuntor735: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<t8ax> no girl.. i'm a boy, not yet a men.. but i can't make your girl friend have a baby :)
<kingofmakai> Long Nhật cũng có vợ con nhỉ
<kingofmakai> nhưng mà nó vẫn cứ là gay
<kingofmakai> }learn t8ax as gay
<bksupybot> kingofmakai: The operation succeeded.
<kingofmakai> }t8ax
<t8ax> }forget t8ax *
<bksupybot> kingofmakai: "t8ax" : gay
<bksupybot> t8ax: The operation succeeded.
<kingofmakai> =))
<kingofmakai> hơ
<kingofmakai> cái bạn mới vào bảo hỏi gì đó
<kingofmakai> sao im re thế nhở
<gacon> may anh o day co ai hoc web asp.net khong  vay
<gacon> alo
<vubuntor430> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor430> !bluetooth
<ubot2> Factoid 'bluetooth' not found
<vubuntor430> đã ai dùng thử bluetooth trên LXDE chưa?
<vubuntor430> !help me plz
<ubot2> Factoid 'help me plz' not found
<vubuntor430> ack
<vubuntor430> nản vãi
<vubuntor392> alo
<_Tux_> thuê bao quý khách gọi
<vubuntor392> cho minh` hoi? ca'c cai` plugins flash cho firefox 4
<_Tux_> hiện thời k0 liên lạc được
<_Tux_> vubuntor392: > windoof ?
<vubuntor392> minh moi su dung lan dau nen khong ranh "Ubuntu is an entirely open source operating system built around the  Linux kernel."
<_Tux_> ???
<Maxvien> Mình muốn đổi đuôi hàng loạt các file mp3 thành đuôi mp4 thì làm như thế nào? Command line thôi nhé!
<n2i> ???
<n2i> mp3 là audio
<n2i> mp4 là video mờ cụ
<Maxvien> Chỉ rename thôi
<RCua> mp4 là container format
<Maxvien> Chứ không phải convert
<RCua> mp3 cũng là container
<RCua> bên trong là mpeg 1 layer 2 gì đấy
<_Tux_> Maxvien: thì kiếm tools rename
<Maxvien> Bạn hiểu sai ý mình rồi
<n2i> RCua: nghĩa là trong đó nó mang nhiều thứ"format " khác phải không!
<_Tux_> krename chẳng hạn
<RCua> mp4 là container format, thường bên trong là h264 cho video và aac cho audio
<RCua> n2i: ờ
<vubuntor392> cho minh` hoi? ca'c cai` plugins flash cho firefox 4 beta 7
<Maxvien> Không thích dùng tool thích dùng lệnh  thôi
<_Tux_> Maxvien: mẹ
<_Tux_> tool
<_Tux_> cũng là lệnh chứ là cái gì
<n2i> :))
<Maxvien> :'(
<RCua> rename chay vơi linux thì chạy
<RCua> bỏ sang win thì chạy = niềm tin
<RCua> kaka
<_Tux_> RCua: :)
<n2i> Đúng!
<RCua> thá»­ mv *.{mp3,mp4} xem
<Maxvien> Trên win có lệnh dùng lệnh REN *mp3 *mp4 thì nó đổi đuôi hàng loạt. Còn trên Linux không biết lệnh nào nên mới hỏi.
<RCua> mềnh không chắc nó chạy đâu nhé
<RCua> tá»± xá»­
<RCua> hehe
<Maxvien> Uhm! Để mình thử.
<n2i> mp3 - mp4 rồi sang win nó xài thế nào được?
<_Tux_> Maxvien: rename
<_Tux_> hoặc ren cũng được
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> (có cả 2 cái này :D)
<vubuntor536> Alo
<vubuntor536> Mọi người cho em hỏi được không ạ?
<n2i> (nghẽn mạng òi)
<vubuntor536> Burn *.iso trên Ubuntu thì dùng cái nào được ạ
<Maxvien> Cái này chỉ là thuật quản trị thôi. Ví như các file *.Dat trong đĩa VCD thực chất là *.mpg, chuyển sang đuôi mpg cho dễ xài vậy.
<RCua> brasero
<vubuntor536> Brasero
<RCua> ờ ờ
<vubuntor536> Em burn 2 đĩa rồi
<vubuntor536> 1 đĩa Ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor536> 1 đĩa MicroXP
<vubuntor536> Cả 2 đều không boot được
<RCua> burn cái image hay saved project ấy
<RCua> đừng có burn data ở trên đầu
<vubuntor536> Em biết rồi mà
<RCua> thế thì cái khác chắc cũng vậy thôi
<_Tux_> K3V
<_Tux_> K3B
<RCua> backend nó dùng như nhau cả
<vubuntor536> Em burn image
<vubuntor536> Chọn file iso rõ ràng mà?
<n2i> _Tux_ toàn giới thiệu đồ của kde :-d
 * _Tux_ chẳng có lý do gì không được :)
<_Tux_> n2i: ôi mịa
<_Tux_> nó ngon
<Maxvien> Có ai biết cách xử việc này không nhỉ?
<_Tux_> (chưa thấy cái rename tools nào ngon như krename với krusader)
<_Tux_> Maxvien: ở trên nói rồi
<_Tux_> rename hoặc ren
<_Tux_> (ai bảo thích xài GUI)
<_Tux_> hoặc đơn giản là dùng cái script python
<_Tux_> cắt cái đuôi ra
<_Tux_> hoặc search replace -> mp3
<_Tux_> (nghĩ việc này hâm hâm kiểu gì ấy, đổi mp4 -> mp3 nhu thế làm gì nhở)
<vubuntor536> Ai giúp em được không a5h?
<_Tux_> vubuntor536: đọc đi
<_Tux_> bảo xài K3B đi mà
<RCua> vubuntor536: bỏ đĩa đấy vào ổ cd xem đọc được không
<vubuntor536> @RCua không được
<n2i> làm sao để mv *.mp3 -->*.mp4 chẳng hạn, nó đổi tên tương ứng tên chỗ * ấy được _Tux_?
<RCua> không được thì vứt đĩa đó đi
<n2i> CDRom rởm rồi :))
<vubuntor536> Burn ở Windows được mà o.O
<_Tux_> n2i: man rename
<_Tux_> :)
<RCua> cùng loại đĩa?
<vubuntor536> Ya?
<RCua> thế không rõ
<vubuntor031> hello
<n2i> (hôm nay thấy hình như toàn Tây vào room)
<vubuntor031> dien dan minh có ai bt su dụng matlab khong chi minh voi
<vubuntor031> có ai bt su dụng matlab không chỉ mình voi
<n2i> ợ..hỏi về matlad thì kiếm forum quan tâm về nó mà hỏi chứ
<vubuntor031> matlab viet bang linux mà
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> matlab viết = linux?
<nobawk> vubuntor031: muốn học sử dụng matlab thì mở help của nó ra mà đọc
<nobawk> vubuntor031: cũng đơn giản thôi :3
<n2i> trong software center thấy có mấy cái làm việc với matlab  mờ
<vubuntor031> mình có bài toàn về spline mà khong bt giai
<nobawk> vubuntor031: matlab chỉ là công cụ, còn giải như thế nào là ở bạn
<nobawk> nó đâu có biết tự động giải
<nobawk> bạn phải nghĩ ra thuật toán rồi viết chương trình matlab
<nobawk> ví dụ muốn giải phương trình nhiều ẩn thì tìm ma trận nghịch đảo rồi nhân với ma trận cột
<nobawk> cái đó là bạn phải biết
<nobawk> vào matlab thì chỉ việc nhập ma trận vô rồi dùng hàm tìm ma trận nghịch đảo của matlab rồi nhân ma trận dùng matlab
<nobawk> vubuntor031: đó matlab chỉ làm hộ bạn những cái mà nó có sẵn thôi :P
<n2i> tóm lại nó không phải là công cụ tự giải cho cậu, mà là công cụ để cậu giải
<vubuntor031> mình học cntt nhung thang em học co khí bay gio chỉ nó mà mình không bt giai
<nobawk> ờ
<vubuntor031> mình nhục quá
<nobawk> vubuntor031: lại giải phương trình vi phân hả?
<vubuntor031> không nội suy spline
<nobawk> vubuntor031: như lào?
<nobawk> .g nội suy spline
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.ntu.edu.vn/bomon/ktxaydung/privateres/bomon/ktxaydung/file/tai%20lieu/phuong%20phap%20tinh/ppt-chap2.pdf.aspx
<vubuntor031> bài toán cũng don gian thui
<vubuntor470> có ai đó k
<vubuntor470> :s
<nobawk> vubuntor031: cái giải phương trình n ẩn kia thì bạn dùng matlab giải ra là xong :3
<vubuntor470> có ai đó k cho e hỏi cái :))
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<nobawk> vubuntor031: nó rõ ràng thế kia rồi còn gì cứ thế ốp vào thôi :3
<vubuntor470> e sài máy ảo cài ubutu server. sau đó muốn đặt ip tĩnh cho card mạng eth1
<vubuntor470> vào /etc/network/interface đặt auto eth1  iface eth1 inet static
<vubuntor470> sau khi restart network chưa nhận card eth1
<kingofmakai> à
<vubuntor470> bên linux thì mình gõ lệnh neat
<vubuntor470> để add thêm card mạng rồi đặt địa chỉ
<vubuntor470> nhưng bên ubuntu thì pải làm thế nào ạ :s
<nobawk> vubuntor470: vào máy ảo gõ lệnh ifconfig -a
<nobawk> vubuntor470: nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor470: neat?
<vubuntor437> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor437> sao tu nhien cat nut am thanh tren task no mat
<vubuntor437> chinh trong he thong cung ko thay hien len
<nobawk> hmmm
<anyoneofus> :3
<vubuntor437> nghe nhac van bt
<nobawk> bạn xoá đi à?
<vubuntor470> gõ lệnh ifconfig -a thì ra eth0, lo , virbro
<nobawk> nếu xoá đi thì add lại là xong
<nobawk> vubuntor470: thì đó, làm gì có interface eth1
<vubuntor470> ukm
<vubuntor470> mình add thêm 1 card mạng host only mà
<nobawk> host only?
<vubuntor470> mình đang muốn hỏi làm thế nào để ra đc cái eth1 đó
<nobawk> add thêm 1 card mạng nữa?
<vubuntor437> minh tu add roi ma ko thay cai volume no nam cho nao
<vubuntor470> có 1 card mạng brige rồi
<vubuntor470> mình add thêm card host only và muốn đặt địa chri tĩnh cho card mới add
<nobawk> ko hiểu cải card host only của bạn nó như lào
<nobawk> .g host only network card vmware
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_net_configurations_hostonly.html
<bksupybot> Title: Host-Only Networking (at www.vmware.com)
<vubuntor470> như bên máy linux, mình cấu hình proxy đó
<n2i> vubuntor437: add cái applet indicator vào panel ấy
<nobawk> vubuntor470: hình như bạn hiểu sai rồi á
<nobawk> vubuntor470: add thêm cải card mạng nữa sẽ có eth1
<vubuntor470> ừm
<nobawk> vubuntor470: bạn chỉ select use host-only networking thôi đúng ko?
<vubuntor470> thế bạn k hiểu ý mình nói rồi :p
<vubuntor470> mình add card mạng rồi
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> add card mạng rồi sao ko thấy?
<nobawk> hay nó là cái virbro kia
<nobawk> .g virbo vmware
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.couponsnapshot.com/merchant-Vmware-coupons-deals-8130.html
<bksupybot> Title: Vmware Coupons,Vmware Coupon Codes and Promotional Codes - CouponSnapshot (at www.couponsnapshot.com)
<vubuntor470> cũng có thể
<nobawk> nói chung mình chỉ nhìn vào thực tế
<nobawk> rõ ràng là ko có cái eth1
<vubuntor470> :(
<nobawk> còn bạn làm thế nào thì tuỳ bạn
<nobawk> mình cũng ko thích cái vmware lắm thế thôi
<vubuntor470> hjz
<n2i> tiếc thương gì mà không cài hẳn đi cậu
<vubuntor470> cài hẳn :s
<n2i> đú virtual machine làm gì
<vubuntor470> tại vì
<vubuntor470> mình còn học cả linux
<vubuntor470> cả windows
<n2i> thiếu gì cách
<vubuntor470> cài ubuntu ra máy thật sao đc :))
<n2i> sao không dualboot?
<vubuntor470> cái đó k bjk :(
<n2i> trên mấy forum về tech cũng nói đầy mà
<vubuntor470> :)
<vubuntor470> gà mà :(
<vubuntor470> thấy nhiều nói k có hiểu :(
<n2i> ai chẳng đã từng là gà
 * nobawk chả thấy có lý do gì dùng windows trừ chơi war III :3
<vubuntor470> :(
<n2i> ờ, tiếc mấy game thôi ;)
<vubuntor470> có cái topic
<vubuntor470> cấu hình dns ý
<vubuntor470> mình đang cấu hình dns :)) theo đó :(
<nobawk> cấu hình dns
<nobawk> dns server
<nobawk> thì dùng 1 ip cũng đc
<nobawk> chả sao cả
<vubuntor470> yeah
<nobawk> ko cần phải có 2 ethernet interface
<vubuntor470> vậy hả
<vubuntor470> để thử cái coi :D
<vubuntor470> à
<vubuntor470> lúc chọn bàn phím hình như e chọn nhầm :))
<vubuntor470> bh oánh mấy cái kí tự # k có đc
<vubuntor470> có ai bày cách cho e vs :((
<kingofmakai> chắc lại chọn bàn phím vietnamese rồi
<vubuntor470> yeah
<vubuntor470> thế thì pải chọn bàn phím nào a :S
 * kingofmakai không biết chuyển lại
<kingofmakai> USA
<kingofmakai> vào System >> Preference >> Keyboard
<kingofmakai> tab Layout
<kingofmakai> chọn lại thành USA
<vubuntor470> yeah
<vubuntor470> ok rồi
<vubuntor470> :D
<vubuntor556> Mọi người ơi
<vubuntor556> Có thể rewrite CD trên Linux ko
<RCua> được
<RCua> tất nhiên là với cd-rw
<vubuntor602> Alo
<vubuntor602> Sao em burn bằng K3b cũng không đc ạ?
<vubuntor750> Alo
<vubuntor750> Sao em burn bằng K3b mà vẫn không boot được ạ?
<nobawk> vubuntor750: mmm burn kiểu gì?
<vubuntor750> Burn image
<nobawk> check xem cái image nó bị hỏng chưa
<vubuntor750> Làm sao check ạ?
<nobawk> check sum?
<vubuntor750> Md5 vẫn đúng
<GeekComp> nó vậy đấy
<GeekComp> ghi dvd hả
<GeekComp> dvd lỗi là bình thường
<GeekComp> tốt nhất là chạy sang uyn dùng nero cho lành
<vubuntor750> CD chứ ko phải DVD
<vubuntor750> 3 CD rồi :(
<GeekComp> ghi đĩa thì mình khuyên bạn nên qua uyn
<GeekComp> ko chơi đk vs mấy soft mở
<vubuntor750> Windows mình xóa rồi =)
<GeekComp> thì cài lại có làm sao đâu
<vubuntor750> H phải mua đĩa
<vubuntor750> Phiền quá :(
<GeekComp> ghi CD mà cũng hỏng thì lạ đấy
<vubuntor750> Uhm
<GeekComp> kiểm tra thử xem có thiếu thành phần gì ko
<vubuntor750> Mình nghĩ có vấn đề gì đấy chứ ko phải rớt đĩa
<GeekComp> .g conky sound
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=33757
<bksupybot> Title: freesound :: view sample :: conky.wav (at www.freesound.org)
<vubuntor216> hi all
<vubuntor216> lam sao de? change background terminal dc nhi
<vubuntor216> chuyen sang mau trang cho de nhin
<GeekComp> ubuntu bạn anh hay việt
<vubuntor216> anh ban
<GeekComp> Anh: Edit->Preference->Background rồi thía nào tự giải quyết tiếp
<vubuntor216> ah dc roi
<vubuntor216> thanks u
<vubuntor216> de~ the ma khong de y' ^^
<n2i> đó
<n2i> room thường loạn lên vì những lý do như thế :-D
<GeekComp> n2i: giờ mới thấy mẹt n2i
<vubuntor216> co' ai cai postgressql cho ubuntu chua the'
<vubuntor216> help minh voi
<kingofmakai> chÆ°a
<kingofmakai> không biết đó là gì luôn
<GeekComp> chÆ°a
<GeekComp> hehe
<GeekComp> n2i: cái desktop của bác show hàng lại cho e xem vs
<n2i> ảnh giờ à?
<GeekComp> bác cứ show hết lên
<n2i> http://i.imgur.com/c1ujE.png
<GeekComp> cái ảnh nền biến đâu oài
<GeekComp> thoai
<n2i> ảnh hôm qua á?
<n2i> chờ tí
<GeekComp> bác có cái conky nào về độ sáng màn hình vs âm lượng hem
<GeekComp> độ sáng RGB ấy
<n2i> không
<GeekComp> oài
<n2i> chả xài bao giờ cả
<kingofmakai> nếu có thì cũng không chỉnh được trên conky mà
<n2i> ừ
<GeekComp> chả hiểu mình nhìn ở đâu mà thấy có
<n2i> chỉ coi cho biết thôi ;-d
<GeekComp> nó viết = python
<kingofmakai> có thì cungx chỉ để coi cho biết thôi
<n2i> http://i.imgur.com/lZE19.png desk cũ
<kingofmakai> không chỉnh được đâu
<n2i> đó là mấy cái script kèm theo
<n2i> thích thì lên gúc mà sớt :))
<GeekComp> gúc rồi mà mãi éo thấy
<kingofmakai> cái kia là conky empathy à?
<kingofmakai> :D
<n2i> cái nào?
<n2i> có gì đặc biệt đâu
<kingofmakai> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=42758
<kingofmakai> conky volume đây
<bksupybot> Title: help with a conky script (Page 1) / Newbie Corner / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<n2i> để làm gì?
<GeekComp> có vc
<GeekComp> có vc mới cần
<GeekComp> ko thì cũng chả cần
<kingofmakai> vc?
<n2i> câu gà hay câu gái?
<kingofmakai> vc là gì?
<n2i> :-d
<GeekComp> câu gà
<GeekComp> gái thì nó ứ thèm
<GeekComp> đang định làm cái desk cho nó sáng sủa 1 tý
<GeekComp> nhìn đơn điệu quá thì... gái bỏ
<kingofmakai> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/conky-config-anyone-try-pulling-info-from-jack-and-or-alsa-772528/
<bksupybot> Title: Conky Config - anyone try pulling info from JACK and/or ALSA? (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<kingofmakai> conky brighness
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> thế mà bảo gúc không có
<kingofmakai> http://nielssonnich.deviantart.com/art/Oct10-Fullscreen-Conky-183638600
<GeekComp> có tìm thấy quái đâu
<kingofmakai> bonus
<bksupybot> Title: Oct10: Fullscreen Conky by ~Nielssonnich on deviantART (at nielssonnich.deviantart.com)
<kingofmakai> sao /me tìm thấy
<GeekComp> chịu
<GeekComp> search cả eng lần vie roài
<GeekComp> chắc sai keyword
<kingofmakai> keywork gì?
<kingofmakai> :D
<kingofmakai> cứ conky volume với conky brightness mà táng
<kingofmakai> thế là ra hết
<GeekComp> ok bắt đầu vào chế thoai
<vubuntor194> cho minh hoi cach cai cac phan mem tren ubuntu 10.04
<tuanht> vubuntor194: cứ vào software center
<vubuntor194> vao do de tim ha gj
<vubuntor460> minh moi cai ubuntu 10.04 ai chi gium minh cai cac ung dung co ban? nhu flash....
<kingofmakai> n2i: của thím kìa
<kingofmakai> n2i: em UT
<kingofmakai> :))
<tuanht> vubuntor460: vubuntor194 muốn cài soft gì thì vào software center
<vubuntor460> minh moi cai ubuntu 10.04 ai chi gium minh cai cac ung dung co ban? nhu flash....
<tuanht> vubuntor460: vô software center, còn không thì lên trang chủ adobe tải file .deb về, double click vô rồi cài
<vubuntor036> hiện máy mình facebook không đc
<vubuntor036> có phần mềm nào tương tự như freegate bên win không nhi
<n2i|UT> để làm gì?
<n2i|UT> đổi DNS là được mà
<vubuntor036> để passpoxy vào facebook đó
<n2i|UT> thì đổi dns đi
<vubuntor036> làm thế nào để change DNS in ubuntu help với
<n2i|UT> chỉnh một chút là được thôi
<n2i|UT> chờ tí
<n2i|UT> vứt đâu không nhớ nữa
<vubuntor036> ờ thanks u nhé
<vubuntor036> :D
<n2i|UT> http://i.imgur.com/RAZQ7.png
<n2i|UT> cẩn thận chóng mặt, vì màu mè quá :-d
<vubuntor036> uh để mình thử xem
<vubuntor036> bản 10.10 hình như khác tí thì phái
<n2i|UT> chắc cũng vậy thôi
<n2i|UT> cách làm í
<n2i|UT> không tính màu mè, font chữ, themes..vv..
<n2i|UT> vì U không như win, mỗi máy trông mỗi khác
<vubuntor942> có ai xài LXDE hem?
<vubuntor942> giúp em với mấy bro ơi
<vubuntor942> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor942> mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor942> :(
<vubuntor036> hi mới change cái DNS đc doi` vào đc facebook rồi. thanks :)
<n2i> vubuntor036: hết mấy phút?
<n2i> ở đầu mình ghi chỉ có 2' thôi nhé! :-D
<n2i> vubuntor942: Có vấn đề gì cứ trình bày, ai giúp được sẽ giúp
<n2i> không spam!
<vubuntor942> n2i: ai spam đâu mà nói spam
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> lẽ ra chỉ đơn giản thế này thôi
<vubuntor942> ủa chỉ đơn giản vậy hả
<n2i> không cần chào hỏi, kêu gọi chi cả, có vấn đề gì cứ trình bày, ai giúp được sẽ giúp!
<vubuntor942> vậy tớ hỏi bên trên ấy
<vubuntor942> n2i: biết trả lời giúp tớ với
<n2i> Cái đó quá chung, ai có xài lxde cũng không lên tiếng làm gì
 * n2i cũng từng xài qua!
<vubuntor942> cái nào mà quá chung?
<t8ax> }lxde
<n2i> nếu trả lời "Có" thì sẽ thế nào?
<vubuntor942> Vấn đề là cái bluetooth cả tớ ko browser đc thẻ nhớ
<vubuntor942> vấn đề này
<vubuntor942> nếu dùng gnome thì hem sao
<t8ax> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TQ4LbHZp6WI/AAAAAAAAAN0/ZH7FgERJuJs/8.png
<t8ax> hí hí :">
<vubuntor942> nhưng từ khi cài mới LXDE thì bluetooth ko browser đc
<n2i> vậy thì xem lại trình bluetooth
 * n2i không xài bluetooth
<vubuntor942> trình browser là pcmanfm
<vubuntor942> tớ đã thay thử vài thứ
<vubuntor942> nhưng đều ko đc
<vubuntor942> bây h mà quay lại dùng gnome thì =))
<vubuntor942> light weight cái gì nhỉ :D
<n2i> nhẹ nhanh...
<vubuntor700> tai sao khi toi cai mot so phan mem va update qua internet ma cu doi pass vay??
<kingofmakai> vì để tránh có thằng điên nào dùng máy tính của bạn cài đặt lung tung, nhỡ đâu lại dính phải vài con HIV
<n2i> vubuntor700: bác mới từ vương quốc window sang hở?
<kingofmakai> n2i: windows thiếu s kìa
<kingofmakai> ;))
<vubuntor700> uh
<vubuntor700> minh vua thu cai ubuntu
<n2i> vkl, window là được rồi
<vubuntor700> nhung chua hieu nhieu lam
<kingofmakai> vubuntor700: how do you feel?
<vubuntor700> nhung cai roi` ma chua thay nghe duoc nhac
<vubuntor700> vao internet thi van ngon
<kingofmakai> vào synaptic
<n2i> khi sang đây họ không phát cho tờ "những hiểu biết căn bản" à bác?
<vubuntor700> khong a
<kingofmakai> gõ tìm gói ubuntu-restricted-extra
<kingofmakai> cài
<kingofmakai> xong là nghe được nhạc
<kingofmakai> ;)
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: cái chuyện gì thế
<kingofmakai> GeekComp: chuyện gì là sao?
<GeekComp> sao lại có chuyện phát tờ hiểu biết căn bản
<kingofmakai> !bg | GeekComp
<ubot2> GeekComp: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> hâm à
<kingofmakai> hơ
<GeekComp> tui hỏi sao cái ông vubuntor700 kia kìa
 * kingofmakai chả đụng đến một chữ nào về tờ hiểu biết căn bản
<n2i> GeekComp: bức xúc gì thế?
<GeekComp> các bác chả hiểu ý em nói cái giề cả
<vubuntor700> thanks nha
<GeekComp> thoai éo nói nữa cho lành
<vubuntor700> de minh doc qua da
<kingofmakai> hơ
<kingofmakai> GeekComp: thế bác hiểu thế nào bác diễn giải cho em nghe với
<GeekComp> tốt nhất là em éo nói
<GeekComp> nói xong loạn cả lên em bị ban thì bỏ má
<kingofmakai> móa
<kingofmakai> n2i: thím ơi, GeekComp bắt nạt em
<kingofmakai> :((
<n2i> lol
<n2i> tự xử đê
<GeekComp> n2i: ngoan tý nữa dạy quay tay
<n2i> chốc RCua bốp phát ra ngoài cả đám! :))
<GeekComp> lại còn cha
<GeekComp> _Tux_ nữa
 * kingofmakai ếu ếu sợ
<vubuntor700> may bac oi
<vubuntor700> sao em cai 1 so phan mem no cu doi pass la sao vay???
<kingofmakai> ừ
<n2i> thì cứ đánh pass vào
<kingofmakai> cài phần mềm đòi pass vì đó là sự bảo mật của linux
<vubuntor700> em danh pass dang nhap ma khong thay duoc a
<kingofmakai> :-?
<kingofmakai> sao không được?
<kingofmakai> nó báo gì?
<n2i> out rồi
<vubuntor316> may bac oi..
<vubuntor316> lam sao de co giao dien tieng viet cua ubuntu vay?
<kingofmakai> vào system >> Administration >>Language support
<kingofmakai> xong tìm ngôn ngữ là tiếng việt
<kingofmakai> chọn rồi install
<t8ax> cài xong nắm nó kéo lên đầu, sao cho nó đen đen chút :D
<vubuntor316> khong co thay tieng viet :(
<t8ax> Vietnamese
<t8ax> ấn chữ V là nó tới
<vubuntor316> nhung ma khong co
<kingofmakai> sao không có?
<kingofmakai> :-??
<vubuntor316> khong biet
<t8ax> ko có thôi :D
<vubuntor316> ~.~
<kingofmakai> thế thôi
<kingofmakai> làm ơn check lại cẩn thận
<vubuntor316> co the down tren mang khong?
<kingofmakai> nếu vẫn không có thì tắt máy đi ngủ
<kingofmakai> .g vietnamese language package ubuntu
<bkphenny> kingofmakai: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/language-pack-vi-base
<t8ax> vubuntor316, dùng gì thế?
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package language-pack-vi-base in lucid-updates (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor316> dung gi the la sao?
<kingofmakai> thì UBuntu bản nào
<vubuntor316> ban 10.04 thi phai
<kingofmakai> .g vietnamese language package ubuntu maverick
<bkphenny> kingofmakai: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/text/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Software Packages in "maverick", Subsection text (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor184> ai chi? ho minh lam sao de chinh IP mang de vo Facebook bay gio
<n2i> chờ tí
<kingofmakai> .g cách chỉnh dsn để vào facebook site:ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> kingofmakai: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6375
<bksupybot> Title: Chỉnh Ubuntu thế nào để vào được Facebook??? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> vubuntor184: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6375
<bksupybot> Title: Chỉnh Ubuntu thế nào để vào được Facebook??? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kingofmakai> vào link này đọc đi
<kingofmakai> móa
<kingofmakai> chơi nhau à
<kingofmakai> =))
<t8ax> cần gì, đợi thím n2i móc hàng ra cho xem là vô đc ;))
<n2i> ờ..:))
<n2i> đọc xong chưa?
<t8ax> tính đọc
<t8ax> dù sao laptop này đã ko còn gì để mất
<t8ax> chơi cho nó tuốt luôn ;))
<n2i> lol
<daovanhoi> jello cả nhà
<daovanhoi> bác nào cho em hỏi
<daovanhoi> cái ubuntu khi mà xoa file rác nó sẽ tạo các tập tin tạm trong thùng rác tương ứng với ổ đĩa có dữ liệu đã xóa phải k à?
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> move to trash chứ
<t8ax> xóa ở NTFS thì nó ở .trash-001 thì fải
<daovanhoi> có cách nào chọn lại nơi lưu thư mục rác là ổ hệ thống của ubun k?
 * n2i không chú ý có khác nhau không
<daovanhoi> chứ giờ mấy ổ dữ liệu của e nó có .trash-001 ấy
<n2i> can gì
<n2i> sang U thấy phiền hả?
<n2i> nhầm win chứ
<daovanhoi> em muốn thay đổi nơi lưu rác ấy
<daovanhoi> chứ giờ cữ xóa ấy
<daovanhoi> sang win lại có thư mục trash ở mỗi ổ đĩa
<n2i> ợ
<daovanhoi> không
<t8ax> sang Win xóa nốt đi
<t8ax> ếu sao đâu
<kingofmakai> thì xóa hẳn đi
<kingofmakai> :))
<daovanhoi> thì e xóa rồi
<n2i> thì cũng bằng sang U thấy mấy thư mục ẩn của win thôi
<t8ax> ko thì lúc xóa ở Ubuntu Shift Del
<kingofmakai> xóa cái thư mục kia đi
<daovanhoi> tẹo vào ubun lại thấy
<daovanhoi> à
<kingofmakai> sang ubuntunos lại phục hồi lại mà
<t8ax> là nó xóa hẵn
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e hiểu rồi
<t8ax> ếu vào thùng rác nữa
<daovanhoi> à
<t8ax> xóa p0rn thì cứ Ctrl A rồi Shift Del :">
<n2i> nhưng vẫn có thư mục đó
<kingofmakai> :-?
<daovanhoi> bác nào chỉ cho e cái hiệu ứng compiz lừa bùng cháy mỗi khi bật hay tắt thư mục cái
<daovanhoi> e mò mãi mà chưa ra
 * kingofmakai không biết
<daovanhoi> đã cài compiz rồi
<kingofmakai> t8ax: cho xin cái file deb của plugin unsupported đi
<kingofmakai> t8ax: quên mất
<daovanhoi> đó
<t8ax> sorry girl.. i'm a windowser :)
<n2i> cài mớ plugin vào là ok thôi
<daovanhoi> em đọc làm theo chẳng thấy gì cả
 * kingofmakai f*ck t8ax
<t8ax> ;)
<vubuntor812> hu ra
<n2i> haru
<kingofmakai> hura
<vubuntor812> có bác nào chỉ cho e k vậy
<vubuntor812> :))
<kingofmakai> chỉ gì? :))
<vubuntor812> cái hiệu ứng lửa bùng ấy
<n2i> phụt đâu ra làm một câu như thế
<vubuntor812> :((
<vubuntor812> em đây
 * kingofmakai không biết
<vubuntor812> ờ
 * kingofmakai thề có chúa
<vubuntor812> sao cái đó các bác lại k biết
<kingofmakai> hic
<vubuntor812> bác 812
<n2i>  cài mớ plugin vào đi
<kingofmakai> thì cài compiz vào
<kingofmakai> có plugin nào thì dùng plugin đó
<n2i> xem nó ở gói nào
<kingofmakai> chứ có biết nó có đâu
<vubuntor812> bác n2i giúp e nhé?
<vubuntor812> hihi
<vubuntor812> à
<vubuntor812> hehe
<vubuntor812> thanks bác
<vubuntor812> hiểu rồi
<n2i> chú là kiệt xuất
<kingofmakai> chưa nói đã hiểu
<kingofmakai> :))
<n2i> chỉ cần nói 1-2 câu là em hiểu rồi
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor490> ai  online gio nay ko?
<t8ax> ko
<vubuntor490> ac
<vubuntor490> ko ai online ma van co ng tra loj
<vubuntor490> Aj giups minh voi
<vubuntor490> Loj~ caj dat kubuntu
<t8ax> lỗi gì?
<_Tux_> vubuntor490: dùng Ubuntu đi
<_Tux_> Kubuntu ít người dùng
<_Tux_> lỗi hệ thống còn dễ xử lý
<_Tux_> chứ giao diện linh tinh là chịu
<vubuntor490> Con` chua caj dat dc kubuntu y
<vubuntor490> No' bao' loj~ caj' j do' Crash y'
<vubuntor490> hjx
<vubuntor490> bo' chjeu'
<vubuntor490> Mjnh mun' dung HDH nao dep lung ljnh vao!
<vubuntor490> HDH ljnux nao lung ljnh nhat'?
 * _Tux_ chưa xài kde
<vubuntor490> HDH linux nao dep nhat ha ban?
<_Tux_> vubuntor490: xấu như nhau
<_Tux_> đẹp tùy người
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor490> la sao?
<vubuntor490> hic?
<_Tux_> vubuntor490: do bạn tùy chỉnh thôi
<_Tux_> KDE thì có vẻ đẹp
<_Tux_> nhưng không dễ sử dụng + nặng hơn
<_Tux_> nhiều bug hơn
<vubuntor490> The' a?
<vubuntor490> Ban cho mjnh caj' ljnk chinh sua cho ubuntu dep nha
<_Tux_> vubuntor490: gnome-look.org
<_Tux_> tự mò
<_Tux_> (với GNOME)
<_Tux_> sẽ thấy thú vị hơn :D
<vubuntor490> Minh ko bit gi ve linux ca
 * _Tux_ vậy thì học thôi
<vubuntor490> Ai dậy đây?
<vubuntor490> Ko có chút căn bản nào cả?
<vubuntor490> hì hì :-d
<vubuntor490> Liều ko?
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> !bôk
<ubot2> Factoid 'b\xc3\xb4k' not found
<_Tux_> !books
<ubot2> Factoid 'books' not found
<_Tux_> !book
<ubot2> Bạn có thể tham khảo một số tài liệu được các thành viên Ubuntu-Vn.Org chia sẻ tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewforum.php?f=38
<bksupybot> Title: Ebooks và tài liệu học tập - Xem chuyên mục | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor490> mới cài đặt ubuntu xong! Làm sao để chat ddc vs các bạn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor490: đọc cái Beginner Guide
<_Tux_> dưới có FAQ
<_Tux_> -> done
<vubuntor490> tí nói chuyện tiếp nha
<vubuntor490> cài ubuntu đã
<vubuntor490> hì
<_Tux_> vubuntor490: good luck
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor284> @tux ui
<vubuntor284> cai xong Ubuntu rui! Hihi:-d
 * _Tux_ sợ nghe gọi kiểu ui với iu quí
<_Tux_> sởn gai ốc
<vubuntor284> hi`
<vubuntor284> Bj jo dang update ne
<vubuntor284> Linux co' nhung~ gi hay! chi giao' voi'! ma lam sao viet' dc tv?
<_Tux_> vubuntor284: đọc FAQ đi mà
<_Tux_> !faq
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/FAQ
<bksupybot> Title: Những câu hỏi thường gặp – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor892> hic
<vubuntor892> update tieng' viet' do* lun
<vubuntor892> Alo
<vubuntor892> Co ai o do ko/.
<_Tux_> vubuntor892: >
<_Tux_> hix
<_Tux_> gần 4h sáng rồi
<_Tux_> đi ngủ đi
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor892> hix!
<vubuntor892> Ko bun ngu
<vubuntor892> Lam sao de cai dc theme bay gio?
<vubuntor892> Down dc 1 file co' duoi.tar.gz ui?
<vubuntor064> cho em hỏi tý anh nhé:
<vubuntor064> em cài đặt USB 3G trong Ultimate Edition 2.7 mà ko làm được, mong các anh chị giúp em voiwis nhé.
<vubuntor064> và em la TRUONG VI NHAN ở nickname: vinhan_tvn xin chân thành cảm ơn các anh chị
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-12
<vubuntor394> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<n2i> vubuntor394: không nên ồn ào
<vubuntor394> ban biet cai` sound card k:(
<n2i> hihi
<n2i> bạn hồi đêm à?
<n2i> sau đó vẫn chưa đc sao?
<vubuntor394> van chua dc:(
<vubuntor394> nc bang onboard re` qua' chung
<vubuntor394> ban oi, biet' cai giao dien mac cho ubuntu k ban
 * n2i không đú mấy thứ đó
<n2i> chắc trên forum có đó bạn
<n2i> hoặc google
<vubuntor394> biet' doi dao dien may' thu khac' k ban
<n2i> chỉ là giao diện thôi mà,
<vubuntor394> uhm, vo dau doi vay ban, giao dien mac dinh do'
<n2i> vubuntor394: có cái Appearance đó cậu, thay đổi ở đó thôi
<n2i> còn muốn customize nó thì vọc thêm ít thời gian nữa, tự khắc sẽ có kinh nghiệm phá thôi ;)
<vubuntor394> lam sao cho icon no' nam o duoi' desktop vay ban
<n2i> nằm dưới desktop? à, bạn soi trong gconf-editor, app/nautilus/, trong mớ đó xem sao
 * n2i hem có xài Ubuntu :3
<vubuntor394> sao toi tim cai thu muc app/nautilus k co vay ban
<vubuntor943> could not initialize graphics system. make sure that your driver video card and driver are compatible with directdraw
<vubuntor695> could not initialize graphics system. make sure that your driver video card and driver are compatible with directdraw
<n2i> .g directdraw
<vubuntor501> alo
<vubuntor501> có ai đó k?
<n2i> ko
<favadi> vubuntor501: lần sau bạn cứ neeu câu hỏi, không cần hỏi để được hỏi
<vubuntor501> ok
<vubuntor501> sau khi mình cài đăt xong touchpad của mình cứng đơ
<vubuntor501> không sử dụng được touchpad
<vubuntor695> có ai đó làm ơn giúp với
<vubuntor695> minh không thể choi aoe empires được
<vubuntor695> nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor695>  could not initialize graphics system. make sure that your driver video card and driver are compatible with directdraw
<vubuntor695> ai biết chỉ mình với
<vubuntor695> ???
<vubuntor501> ???
<vubuntor695> vubuntor501 có biêt lỗi mình đang hỏi không?
<vubuntor695> mình mới dùng ubuntu chưa hiểu lắm về nó?
<vubuntor501> tui cũng mới dùng thử chưa cài xong nửa nè, hihi..
<vubuntor695> cài thì có gì đâu dễ hơn windows mà
<vubuntor695> bạn cài bản nảo rồi
<n2i> vubuntor695: sang Ubuntu rồi, đú mớ đó mà chi
<n2i> vubuntor501: bạn trình bày rõ hơn đi
<codai2810> vubuntor695: ý nó bảo bạn là cai game đê :D
<codai2810> vubuntor501: bạn cài bản nào? :D
<vubuntor695> đúng roài
<vubuntor695> mình dùng dell xps l502x
<vubuntor695> cài ubuntu 11.10 roài
<vubuntor695> tất cả cài hoàn tất
<vubuntor695> không mắc gì cả
<vubuntor695> cài wine đúng theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor501> <codai2810> mình đang cài bản 11.10
<vubuntor695> xong khi vào game thì báo lỗi
<vubuntor501> <codai2810> 32 bits
<vubuntor695> no 64bit
<codai2810> vubuntor695: wine chỉ chạy đc 1 số chương trình thôi :D
<codai2810> vubuntor501: restart máy thử coi
<vubuntor695> nhưng aoe empires thấy thông báo là chạy được
<vubuntor695> restart tới hơn trăm lần rồi hihi
<vubuntor501> <codai2810> để thử
<vubuntor695> không biết có phải tại card nvidia gt540m không
<codai2810> vubuntor695: yup :D
<vubuntor695> update cũng full hết roài không hiểu tại sao
<vubuntor695> còn đây là lỗi cụ thể: could not initialize graphics system. make sure that your driver video card and driver are compatible with directdraw
<codai2810> vubuntor695: bạn thử google xem
<codai2810> vubuntor695: mình chưa bao giờ chơi mấy game đó nên cũng ko rõ lắm :D
<vubuntor695> uh mất hai ngày hai đêm không thiếu 1 phút luôn nhưng không tìm ra bệnh cụ thể hihi
<vubuntor695> chạy mấy game của vtc thi báo lõi gameguad
<n2i> sang bên này còn đú game của Wins :|
<codai2810> lol
<vubuntor385> bác nào xem hộ em bài c này với
<vubuntor385> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767681/
<vubuntor385> mô tả lỗi : gõ họ tên + quê + tuổi lần 1: cực ổn  nhưng từ lần 2 thì bị bỏ qua ko nhập đc phần hoten (bắt đầu nhập từ que quan). Ko cách nào thoát đc vòng lặp nhập dữ liệu :(
<n2i> vubuntor385: đừng dùng gets(), xài fgets(). chia cấu trúc ra xem, ngại soi quá :3
<vubuntor385> em đâu có tạo file, fgets là gì @@
<vubuntor385> fgets làm gì
<codai2810> while(1) =)
<codai2810> kaka
<n2i> đk hài thật
<vubuntor213> các bác cho em hỏi xíu, có anh nào làm về opennms chưa ạ
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> có vấn đề chi
<iamnewbie> co ai k nhy?:))
<iamnewbie> hello
<hola> hello
<n2i> hmm
<GeekComp> .xkcn
<codai2810> trong ubuntu có chương trình nào cho hẹn giờ bật máy ko nhỉ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: Máy bàn thì có :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-13
<afterlastangel> sao ben day vang hoe :(
<vubuntor421> chao cac ban
<vubuntor421> minh muon cai ubutu ma ko co dia, minh chi co usb
<vubuntor421> ma main thi khong ho tro boot bang usb
<vubuntor421> gio minh phai lam sao
<Cooly> vubuntor421: thì down iso về rồi làm cái usb boot
<vubuntor421> da em lam roi, ma khi cam vao may, toi man hinh chon cai dat ubuntu
<vubuntor421> chay vai dong lenh xong may bi do
<vubuntor421> e dang dung pc, main asus
<vubuntor421> main em ko co tuy chon boot bag usb
<vubuntor421> chi co tuy chon boot bang harddrive , nen em chon hardrive la usb nen moi boot bang usb duoc
<favadi> kiểm tra md5 xem file iso down về có lỗi không
<favadi> mà đơ là bao nhiêu lâu
<favadi> lúc đầu nó boot hơi lâu đấy
<vubuntor421> man hinh phan nua tren bi soc, nua duoi mau den
<vubuntor421> em nghi la khi cai ubuntu no khong tim dc o cung, vi boothardrive em chon usb
<vubuntor421> da usb linux nay em da cai thanh cong tren con notebook cua em roi
<vubuntor421> gio em cay tiep tren pc
<favadi> vubuntor421: có thể do card màn hình
<favadi> chọn vào cái safe graphics mode
<vubuntor103> help vga ati
<vubuntor103> khong co ai giup toi ah
<favadi> giúp gì cơ?
<vubuntor103> minh khong active cai driver cua may minh khi cai ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor103> card minh la ati
<vubuntor103> giup minh voi
<vubuntor103> ban oi giup minh voi
<favadi> không active thì giờ active đi :|
<vubuntor103> active song khoi dong lai no cung bat nhap login voi pass roi o do luon thoi
<vubuntor103> khong lam gi dc nua
<vubuntor103> phai lam sao ha ban oi
<favadi> vậy chắc phải gỡ đi thôi
<vubuntor103> co cach nao lam cho may minh chay tren driver nguon dong khong
<kid__> giang hồ đồn là
<favadi> vubuntor103: nghe nói driver nguồn đóng của ati lởm
<kid__> ati thì cứ dùng nguồn mở cho nó vuông
<favadi> nên là cứ xài nguồn mỏ thôi
 * kid__ thấy mình và favadi dùng cùng 1 nguồn chim lợn
<vubuntor103> may minh chay 2 che do card man hinh
<vubuntor103> no chi luon chay cai tren chip thoi
<favadi> máy xịn rồi
<vubuntor103> khong chay tren gpu
<favadi> nghe giang hồ đồn tiếp là nên chạy ôm bom
<vubuntor103> la sao
<vubuntor103> moi tiep xuc voi ubuntu chang biet gi ca
<favadi> thì đó
<favadi> đang chạy cứ để vậy thôi
<favadi> khỏi cài driver nguồn đóng làm gì
<vubuntor103> active cai card bang addtion gi gi ay song no co tren may nhung khong dung dc
<vubuntor103> nhung chay hinh bi giat va khong bat dc mot so hieu ung dep cua ubuntu
<vubuntor103> khong ai co thuoc chua cho cai benh nay ah
<vubuntor103> co khi laj phai ve voi cai mang lon 7 roi
<favadi> vubuntor103: ra đi mát mẻ nhé
<favadi> bb
<vubuntor927> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor927> có kênh irc nào hỗ trợ của open office việt nam không ạ?
<vubuntor927> em copy mấy thứ ở trên mạng về, paste vào libreoffice
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor927: chả biết đã có chưa :)
<vubuntor927> nhưng mà nó cứ bị cách dòng ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn lập lấy một cái :))
<vubuntor927> kiểu 2 - 3 cái enter mới đến dòng tiếp
<vubuntor927> em muốn xóa đi thì có cách nào không ạ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> chịu, đấy là do văn bản gốc nó thế.
<vubuntor927> bên ms word em vẫn sửa được mà
<vubuntor927> chậc
<vubuntor927> lại phải đưa sang máy khác để làm rồi
<vubuntor927> ngại quá
<Cooly> mở máy ảo lên làm
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.microsoft.com/vietnam/licensing/pricing/
<Tux|Ubuntu> mua đê mua đê
<vubuntor005> ko co am thanh khi cai HDH Ubutun
<vubuntor005> ?????????????????
<vubuntor343> abv
<vubuntor343> sau khi cai  chuyen linux sang giao dien do hoa bang cach nao a.
<vubuntor343> cac bac giup e voi a
<Stanley00> startx
<vubuntor343> startx ha bac
<Tux|Ubuntu> linux thì xài GUI làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor343: xài CLI là đủ rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://hocdan.com/forum/buon-dua-le/nu-sinh-danh-doi-tren-than-xac/
<Tux|Ubuntu> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387364_180269422070044_112987598798227_317244_417360984_n.jpg
<vubuntor343_> alo
<vubuntor343_> có ai hông ạ
<vubuntor343_> hihi
<Stanley00> vubuntor343_: tên lạ quá ta :))
<vubuntor343_> hihi
<vubuntor343_> bác ơi cho e hỏi một chút . e đang muốn cài cái tmux lên con centos của e
<vubuntor343_> mà yum install tmux chả đc
<vubuntor343_> e nhớ là trc e dùng mỗi cái lệnh đó là xong
<vubuntor343_> nhưng bjo toàn báo là k có package đấy
<vubuntor343_> là sao :-s
 * Stanley00 không biết yum..., sn Tux|Ubuntu ơi, rảnh không, giúp yum kìa
<vubuntor852> GIUP EM VOI CAC BAC OI
<vubuntor852> em dang dung ubuntu
<vubuntor852> nhung vao youtube
<vubuntor852> xem kong duoc
<vubuntor852> no' bao fai? cai cai' flasphlayor
<vubuntor852> em down ve
<vubuntor852> khong biet cai the' nao ?
<vubuntor852> xin cac' bac' mach' dum em voi .
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ôi mịa nãy giờ post nhầm channel lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor343_: yum update
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: ai biểu khoái cli làm gì :))
<vubuntor852> update la sao anh oi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: đâu dùng Pidgin nên mới nhầm =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor852: không phải bạn :D
<vubuntor343_> update rồi :D
<vubuntor852> sao umbumtum no' khong tu up date nhu window.ha anh .
<vubuntor852> sao rac' roi the' .
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor343_: xem repo nó có gói đó không đã.
<vubuntor343_> thấy bảo phải active EPEL j` j` đó :D
<vubuntor852> roi dam' qua' .
<Tux|Ubuntu> không thì add rpmforge hay cái nào vào.
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà thui xài luôn screen cũng được.
<vubuntor852> add rpmforge ?
<vubuntor852> sai screen
<vubuntor852> lai cai' zi vay cac bac' oi ..
<vubuntor852> chi? iem voi' ...
<vubuntor852> iem o? thanh ho' nen moi' coa' intacnet
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor852: bạn không nhìn thấy mình đang nói chuyện với người khác
<Tux|Ubuntu> chớ không phải bạn.
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor852: tìm gói adobe flash non free mà cài
 * Tux|Ubuntu quên tên gói chính xác rồi.
<vubuntor852> oi' zoi oi ..the' ma iem cu' tuong lay ~ zo' cac pac' dang loi' truien voi em :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> tải về kiểu kia làm gì cho mất công.
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ TV cho mình với.
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình không đọc được là mình thôi luôn cho lành :(
<vubuntor852> go tivi la gi bac' oi .
<vubuntor343_> tiếng việt
<vubuntor852> vang em hieu roi a
<vubuntor343_> trời ạ
<vubuntor852> ma cai' flahs non free no' co' tu cai cho minh khong bac' ?
<vubuntor852> hay lai fai? cai\ thu? cong ?
<vubuntor852> :(( oa oa oa sao toi kho^? xe^' nay ...
<vubuntor852> hu hu
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài xong gói này là done :)
<vubuntor852> vang thks bac' nhieu nghen .
<vubuntor852> ma sao em download ban 11.10 moi ve image roi burn image vao dia cd << boot khong duoc
<vubuntor852> no' cu' bao' la
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor852: burn ra làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> USB mà cài
<Tux|Ubuntu> Done
 * Tux|Ubuntu chui vào xó nhìn cuộc sống trân trụi
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: support đê =)))
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: =))
<vubuntor852> cai = usb lam the' nao ha bac'
<vubuntor852> co' fai download image ve roi copy va usb ha? bac "
<vubuntor852> roi lam sao ha bac' ?
<codai2810> .g ubuntu install usb
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: hehe
<Tux|Ubuntu> bg = bad girl :))
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: ờ, con bkphenny dạo này đâu mất tiêu rồi sn?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: nó sang Pháp cùng mới sn nog4h rồi.
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: èo, mất con đó thì mất hết vui rồi :(
<codai2810> vubuntor852: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt44aAoZmYA
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm sao forge youtube xài HTML5 nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: hình như chỉ có mấy video mới thôi, mấy cái xưa nó vẫn xài flash :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> Những người dùng Windows lâu lắm thích xài đồ mới + beta hay rc lắm nhá.
<Tux|Ubuntu> nãy có bác nào chơi kernel 3.2
<Tux|Ubuntu> kêu ỏm tỏi vì drivers nó ếu work
<Stanley00> èo,
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi đi reset GNOME với Unity lolz
<Stanley00> trên trang chủ hình như mới có 3.1.x thôi mờ :-s
<Tux|Ubuntu> có 3.2 rc rùi sao mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> 3.2-rc5
<Stanley00> vậy à, mới lên mấy bữa trước, không thấy :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> 9/12
<Stanley00> à, không có coi cái list, chỉ thấy cái stable bự nhất rồi tải về thôi :))
<vubuntor852> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769035/  <<< em download vao usb ma sao chay wuabi no hien loi nay cac bac giup em voi
<vubuntor852> hoac chi em cach' boot tu usb ??
<Tux|Ubuntu> đọc cái link nãy gửi đi.
<vubuntor852> da em khong biet doc tieng tay bac oi
<vubuntor852> em hieu sao noi ?
<vubuntor852> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> mọa
<vubuntor852> em moi bang a tieng tay doc kho qua
<Tux|Ubuntu> Tiếng Việt mình viết khó đọc bằng tiếng Tây
 * Tux|Ubuntu đập đầu vào tường
<vubuntor852> ma sao em boot = dia cd cung ko duoc no' cu bao khong co' cai publuc key gi doa'
<vubuntor852> em la the nay cac bac xem em sai cho nao nha
<vubuntor852> a) download iamage ban ubumtu moi ve
<vubuntor852> b) burn vo dia cd < burn image
<vubuntor852> c) cho vao o? cdrom
<vubuntor852> boot va hy vong se cai nhu
<vubuntor852> nhung khi boot
<vubuntor852> no' lai vao ban cu 11.4 em dang chay nhu' thuong ..hoac vao xp
<vubuntor852> wo what ? ist ploblem ?
<vubuntor852> bac lam on chi cho em cau lenh de boot tu terminal duoc khong bac' ?
<vubuntor852> em copy image vao usb roi ..va no'? ra chay thang wubi ...
<vubuntor852> sao chang thay' van de gi say ra het tron choi vay bac' oi
<vubuntor852> ulanbato ?
<vubuntor852> tomahuwock ?
<vubuntor703> alo cho minh hoi
<vubuntor703> ai biet cach config ip based virtual host ko
<codai2810> vubuntor703: google đi bạn, hình như youtube có hướng dẫn đấy
<vubuntor703> thu rui nhung khong co ban a
<codai2810> vubuntor703: mềnh mà tìm đc thì bạn mất gì?
<vubuntor703> minh tim roi
<vubuntor703> nhung ko co kieu giao dien do hoa
<vubuntor703> va may cai tim duoc no khong ro rang lam
 * n2i :|
<codai2810> ko rõ còn hơn là ko có, cố lên :D
<codai2810> vubuntor703: làm xong rồi thì nhớ làm cái tut rõ rõ cho người sau đc nhờ ;))
<vubuntor703> :|
<vubuntor703> chac
<vubuntor703> dang co
<codai2810> vubuntor703: yup, cố lên
<codai2810> n2i:  ngồi cổ vũ bạn nhá, mềnh đi ngủ
<codai2810> vubuntor703: g9
<vubuntor703> g9 u too
<n2i> :P
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-14
<vubuntor223> xin tro giup
<vubuntor223> toi khong the cai dat duoc ubuntu 11.10 tren HP elitebook 8560w
<vubuntor223> toi da download ban moi nhat tu ubuntu.com
<vubuntor223> va su dung ca LiveCD lan USB
<vubuntor223> xin moi nguoi co kinh ngiem giup do
<Cooly> !bg | vubuntor223
<ubot2> vubuntor223: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor453> hello
<vubuntor453> who can help me ?
<C4NoC> nope
<vubuntor453> so sad
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor990> ubuntu vn
<vubuntor990> có ai online không
<vubuntor990> giúp mình với mọi người
<vubuntor990> :(
<C4NoC> wut?
<vubuntor990> wtf?
<vubuntor990> hello mọi người
<vubuntor990> mình cần giúp dỡ
<vubuntor990> you can help me ???????????????????????
<vubuntor990> ubuntu 11.04
<C4NoC> wut?
<vubuntor990> i dont have listen mp3  ?
<vubuntor990> don't used file mp3
<vubuntor990> don't know why ?
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<codai2810> :-ss
<codai2810> máy em dính virus rồi
<codai2810> ai giúp với
<C4NoC> nuke đi
<codai2810> C4NoC: nuke là cái gì thế ạ :-s
<n0bawk> ubuntu thì virus gì?
<C4NoC> codai2810, ra ban công nuke xuống
<codai2810> n0bawk: em ko biết
<codai2810> n0bawk: vừa có người pm hỏi sáng nay có phải em chat với ngta ko?
<codai2810> n0bawk: rồi bảo chat bằng tiếng Anh
<C4NoC> hay cho cồn lên , châm tý lửa sát trùng
<codai2810> n0bawk: = nick ms.codai
<n0bawk> hồ hồ
<codai2810> n0bawk: lúc sáng đứa bạn cấp 3 của em cũng pm em & chat vs em bằng tiếng Anh
<n0bawk> thế chắc bị chôm nốt account rồi
<codai2810> n0bawk: nó có gửi 1 cái link, em click
<codai2810> :-s
<n0bawk> ờ, thế thì bị chôm account rồi
<n0bawk> ngu gì đi cờ lích link mà ko có no script
<codai2810> n0bawk: thì ngu đấy ~.~
<codai2810> cơ mà bạn cấp 3 nên ko đề phòng
<codai2810> với nó học khoa tiếng Anh trường ĐH phương Đông
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<codai2810> nên cứ nghĩ chat tiếng Anh cũng bt
<codai2810> =))))
<n0bawk> tóm lại là xong
<n0bawk> thôi vất hết cái đống yahoo đi
<n0bawk> yahoo yaheo làm gì
<codai2810> kết nối với thế giới :3
<codai2810> ai như nobawk đâu
<codai2810> chả cần ai :-<
<codai2810> em phát hienj ra em là người hướng ngoại <3
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> codai2810: thế đi đổi mật khẩu đi
<n0bawk> lần sau ai gửi gì thì đừng có mà click
<C4NoC> wtf
<C4NoC> wtf
 * C4NoC dòm dòm channel
<codai2810> n0bawk: đang lấy lại cái nick cũ
<n0bawk> ubuntu ko có virus, nhưng có thể khai thác cross site attack hoặc lỗi của firefox
 * C4NoC có vô lộn chuồng ko ta
<n0bawk> -> vẫn mất mật khẩu như thường :3
<vubuntor100> cac bac cho em hoi. em vua cai linux 8.10 song ma khong biet bat dau tu dau. lam gi. tim tai lieu cung khong thay.
<vubuntor100> bac nao co link tai lieu hay huong dan send giup dum em. cai song em chi ngoi ngo :d
<n0bawk> vubuntor100: 8.10 hơi cũ
<n0bawk> vubuntor100: bạn có thể google ra rất nhiều tài liệu
<n0bawk> còn ko bắt đầu từ đây
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<CoconutCrab> codai2810: http://adainitiative.org/
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: what's up?
<CoconutCrab> ^ link
<codai2810> hmm
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: mỗi tội, đầu rỗng =)
<codai2810> !hi | vubuntor461
<ubot2> vubuntor461: Chào bạn!
 * Tux|Ubuntu gào thét
 * C4NoC chọc tiết Tux|Ubuntu 
 * Tux|Ubuntu Dẫm đạp C4NoC
 * Tux|Ubuntu đạp đá C4NoC
 * Tux|Ubuntu dìm C4NoC vào nước sôi
 * C4NoC uốn éo
<codai2810> step by step
<codai2810> C4NoC, Tux|Ubuntu: nhầm chuồng òi, về động đê @@
 * Tux|Ubuntu đá codai2810
 * codai2810 làm việc
<codai2810> hoho
<vubuntor878> %aa
<vubuntor878> may  anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor878> luc truoc tren ddan co chu de tu tao bang ubuntu
<vubuntor878> nam cho nao em khong thay
<vubuntor878> tu build ra bang cho minh sao khi cai xong pm
<vubuntor162> co ai biet tieng viet hem
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-15
<vubuntor518> chao cac ban
<vubuntor518> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<vubuntor518> minh bi loi~
<vubuntor518> nay lam` cho ko install dc cai j ca
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor518> aaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor518> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<vubuntor518> co ai giup em ko
<vubuntor518> :(
<vubuntor671> chao ca nha
<vubuntor671> co cao thu nao tren day chi e van de nay voi ah
<vubuntor671> co ai ko
<vubuntor671> hjc
<vubuntor671> hjc
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor671> anh cho e hoi mot chut
<tux|lion> vubuntor671: C4NoC là cao thủ đấy
<tux|lion> vẩy tay một cái là xong :D
<vubuntor671> cau lenh apt-get -d install <packet> se download goi du lieu ma ko install phaj ko ah
<vubuntor671> vay khi download ve goi du lieu do nam o dau ah
<vubuntor671>  e kiem hoai ma ko thay
<vubuntor671> hjcjjc
<C4NoC>  /var/cache/apt...
<vubuntor671> ok
<vubuntor671>  cam on anh nhieu ah
<vubuntor671> khi cai dat minh chi can chuyen den thu muc hien tai
<vubuntor671> danh lenh sudo dpkg -i <packet> phaj ko ah...
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> dạng vậy
<C4NoC> mà mệt
<vubuntor671> e gap van de vay ne anh
<vubuntor671>  do gio cai DNS tren may nha co internet
<vubuntor671> bay gio di thuc hanh cai may o truong ko co internet
<vubuntor671> phai down cac goi ve cai
<vubuntor671>  nhung e ko biet down
<vubuntor671> hjc
<vubuntor671> em danh lenh apt-get -d install bind9
<vubuntor671> vao var/cache/apt thi thay co 1 goi bin9_1%....1386.deb
<vubuntor671> sau do e copy den Desktop
<vubuntor671> vao lai terminal
<vubuntor671> cd /home/transon/Desktop
<vubuntor671> sudo dpkg -i bin9_1%....1386.deb
<vubuntor671> thi toan bao loi...
<vubuntor671> hjc
<n0bawk> lỗi chi?
<n0bawk> sao ko sudo apt-get install bind9
<vubuntor671> may o truong ko co net anh oi
<vubuntor671> may o truong ko co iternet anh oi
<n0bawk> ko có internet thì dùng keryx
<n0bawk> mà ở trường thì học đi, linux làm gì
<n0bawk> mà trường ko có net thì chửi trường đi
<n0bawk> thể nào vài năm nữa cũng có :))
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> ở trường thì lunix làm  jề
<CoconutCrab> máy ở trường đụng vào làm gì
<vubuntor671> ong thay bat thuc hanh
<Cooly> ờ, đi học để làm giề
<n0bawk> thực hành thì bảo thầy cho em mạng
<C4NoC> ờ
<n0bawk> ko cho em ếu thực hành
<C4NoC> bảo thực hành lunix
<n0bawk> thế là xong :P
<C4NoC> mà ko cho mạng
<C4NoC> bảo thầy
<C4NoC> cho em cắm nhờ dây mạng vào họng thầy nhá
<n0bawk> vubuntor671: bạn coi lại xem mình gõ đúng chưa
<C4NoC> cơ mà
<C4NoC> ko có mạng, sao lên đây?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor671> e dang lam thu may o nha
<vubuntor671> hoac may anh chi e canh down goi deb ve cung duoc ah
<vubuntor671> may anh toan chem gio
<favadi> .g keryx
<vubuntor671> thoi chao may anh
<favadi> ủa bot đâu hết rồi :|
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor671> dian dan gj dau toan chem gio ko ah
<vubuntor671> dien dan gj dau toan chem gio ko ah
<favadi> ủa không chém gió lên đây làm gì :|
<n0bawk> thì người ta chỉ rồi lolz
<n0bawk> ubuntu ko phải như windows, cứ down về là chạy đâu
<vubuntor671> e khong biet cach downlod cac goi  phan mem vei de cai offline nen moi hoi
<vubuntor671> toan nghe cau tra loi gj dau khong
<n0bawk> thì đã nói là dùng keryx
<n0bawk> ko đi tìm mà xem nó dùng thế nào chém gió hoài ko còn gì?
<vubuntor806> Help....
<vubuntor806> Có ai biết cái lỗi không update từ 11.04 lên 11.10?
<vubuntor150> hi \
<vubuntor806> Không có cách nào up cái ảnh chụp màn hình lên đây để mọi người hỗ trợ
<vubuntor150> lam the nao doi dc cai nick chat vay ban
<vubuntor150> :)
<vubuntor150> :|(
<vubuntor150> :(
<vubuntor150> :(
<n0bawk>  /nick fucku
<n0bawk> vubuntor806: upgrade lỗi thì xem nó lỗi sao rồi sửa
<newbe> thanks
<vubuntor806> để mình up ảnh chụp màn hình để ai cao tay giải quyết giúp nhé
<vubuntor806> Khi update nó báo như thế này: http://www.flickr.com/photos/52793519@N07/6515062851/
<vubuntor806> Ai vào xem rồi giúp mình cái
<vubuntor806> Thật là nản quá, chẳng ai giúp được
<Cooly> del cái file đó đi
<vubuntor806> del bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor806> tìm thấy file đó rồi, để xóa đi thử xem
<vubuntor806> không xóa được nó
<vubuntor806> Chịu chết rồi, không có cách nào khắc phục
<codai2810> nobawk: ping
<nobawk> pong
<vubuntor636> co ai ko
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: máy em có virus, diệt sao h? :(
<CoconutCrab>  format đi
<CoconutCrab> khó diệt đám đấy lắm
<n2i> codai2810: Win sao? Giết nhầm hơn bỏ sót, format cài lại! :P
<Tux|Windoof> codai2810: vào ubuntu, mount hết ổ đĩa vào
<Tux|Windoof> sudo rm -rf /*
<codai2810> n2i: ubuntu
<n2i> sao biết dính vậy?
<codai2810> n2i: trong yahoo
<codai2810> nó cứ gửi tin nhắn lừa đảo lung tung
 * n2i chỉ thấy trường hợp đó từ một số người từng chat cùng thôi, tất nhiên là họ xài win.
<n2i> chớ nhưng mà giờ gặp thế, ai chắc vi zút nó nằm trong U :|
 * codai2810 cứ nghĩ là ubuntu sẽ ko dính nên ko đề phòng
<codai2810> lúc chat cứ click vào cái link xem nó là gì
<codai2810> cơ mà h :'(
 * codai2810 dùng 3 nick, trong đó các nick add nhau vào list
<codai2810> -> lúc nãy có 2 nick ngồi chat vs nhau, 1 nick "tự động", 1 nick người chat =)
<n2i> :P
<Tux|Windoof> Chả đi du học liên xô bằng Windows nên chả bị dính hehe
<vubuntor317> em ngoc1414 :)
<vubuntor317> http://paste.ubuntu.com/771310/
<vubuntor317> đây là bài code của em với Insert sort, ko hiểu sao nó cứ báo lỗi cấp phát bộ nhớ
<vubuntor317> anh nào tốt bụng xem hộ em cái :((
<Stanley00> vubuntor317: èo, làm gì có cái kiểu khái báo mảng "int n, x[n]" đâu bạn
<Stanley00> hoặc là bạn dùng define, hoặc là dùng mảng cấp phát động ấy
<vubuntor317> bỏ đoạn khai báo đê, test rồi mới lắp giải thuật vào mà @@
<vubuntor317> int n, k, x[k];
<vubuntor317> chạy ngon tuốt luốt
<Stanley00> có vậy nữa à? vụ này mới biết luôn á
<vubuntor317> đang ko hiểu giải thuật nó có vấn đề gì :|
<vubuntor317> dù đã ngó kỹ cái giải thuật trong sách :((
<Stanley00> bạn thử lấy gdb ra debug đi, để biết nó bị lỗi ở chỗ nào chứ
<vubuntor317> gdb ?
<vubuntor317> em dùng codeblocks, có debug ko nhể, mà chưa biết debug sao luôn :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor317: ơ, bạn không biết thằng đó à?
<Stanley00> code block thì debug ngon rồi
<Stanley00> nhưng phải tạo project mới debug được
<vubuntor317> :|
<vubuntor317> em toàn tạo empty file rồi cứ thế code
<Stanley00> vubuntor317: tạo project, rồi add cái file đó lại đi
<Stanley00> èo, bị lỗi ngay chỗ x[k] luôn
<Stanley00> thay bằng x[100] thì chạy OK, LOL
<vubuntor317> sao lỗi chỗ x[k] nhỉ
<vubuntor317> vì nếu bỏ giải thuật ra
<Stanley00> không biết, nhưng đó giờ chưa thấy khai báo mảng kiểu đó bao giờ
<vubuntor317> chỉ nhập và in ra x[i] thì em thấy chạy ngon
<vubuntor317> à khai bảo kiểu này em sáng tác :), bt thì người ta dùng con trỏ + malloc nhưng em muốn thử cái x[k]
<vubuntor317> cơ mà muốn khai báo thế là phải để int n, k, x[k] chứ ko đc x[k] rồi mới k @@
<vubuntor317> cơ mà debug sao ấy anh nhể
<Stanley00> bằng code block á?
<Stanley00> có cái menu debug đó mà
<vubuntor317> yes
<vubuntor317> em thấy nó báo lỗi khác gì trên đâu :|
<Stanley00> đặt breakpoint ngay hàm main, rồi step á
<Stanley00> chả hiểu sao nó lại báo ngay hàm scanf(n)
<vubuntor317> em add file rồi start debug, chạy 1 tẹo nó báo lỗi cấp phát :|
<Stanley00> thì đó, chỉ biết được tới đó thôi. nói tóm lại, cái cách khai báo mảng của bạn rất là có vấn đề, không nên sử dụng bạn à.
<Stanley00> còn giờ cũng khuya rồi, mình nghĩ đây.
<vubuntor317> à vì em muốn khai báo sao cho nó phù hợp với số ptu muốn nhập
<vubuntor317> :(
<Stanley00> à, Tux|Windoof có hưng thú với cái này không? vô xem đi
<Stanley00> vubuntor317: vậy thì dùng cấp phát động đi, chỉ tốn lệnh cấp phát và thu hồi thôi mà
<vubuntor317> moa, để em thử coi :(
<n2i> sao mình chỉ khoải point :3
<Stanley00> n2i: point gì?
<Stanley00> ptr? LOL
<n2i> ý là không xài arry trong mấy trường hợp này :3
<n2i> *array
<vubuntor317> ok :(
<vubuntor317> mai giải quyết vậy
<Stanley00> để học thì dùng array cho nó tiện :))
<vubuntor317> thanks các anh
<n2i> có khi nào tại vì nó đâu biết là k = nhiêu đâu? nên => segfault
<Stanley00> n2i: thì đó, giá trị ban đầu không xác định, kéo theo đủ thứ :D
<n2i> => nó biết xài bao nhiêu cho phải => segfault
<n2i> ơ nhưng mà nếu thế thì sao gcc ko warn nhỉ?
<Stanley00> n2i: mà hay lắm cơ, nó bị segfault ngay cái hàm printf("n=");
<Stanley00> in ra thôi thì segment fault kiểu nào được nhỉ
<Stanley00> hình như là do ban đầu, n có giá trị rất lớn, =>x cực lớn, tràn bộ đệm :-/
<Stanley00> thôi, nghỉ, mai nghĩ tiếp, chúc cả nhà ngủ ngon :)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-16
<vubuntor284> Xin chào, máy tính của em là con lap acer 4349, xài windows thì nó mát và pin xài hơn 4h, còn khi chuyển qua linux(kubuntu, ubuntu, linux mint) thì em thấy có tình trạng hao pin hơn, chỉ xài được hơn 2h thui. Chỉnh độ sáng tối cho màn hình cũng không được! Mong các bạn(anh, chị) giúp đỡ. Em đã có đọc một vài bài viết trên diễn đàn nhưng hầu như chỉ
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế hở
<C4NoC> thế về xài win tiếp đi
<vubuntor284> ặc
<vubuntor284> vậy không có cách hả anh
<C4NoC> có
<C4NoC> nhưng ko dễ
<C4NoC> tự mày mò, config nhiều
<vubuntor284> em nghe nói hình như nó liên quan đến acpi
<C4NoC> maybe
<vubuntor284> nhưng phải patch nó khó lắm
<vubuntor284> không còn cách nào khác sao
<chiefree> chào các bác
<chiefree> có ai rảnh ko cho em hỏi chút với
<C4NoC> hem
<chiefree> hì
<chiefree> tks
<chiefree> cái unikey của mình nó bị j ko bít nữa
<chiefree> dùng chat trong pidgin hay fb thì nó ko gửi được hết những từ mà mình viết
<chiefree> một số chữ của từ cuối cùng bị mất đi
<chiefree> nhưng chat trên cái này thì chẳng bị gì cả
<chiefree> lúc trc nó ko bị vậy
<chiefree> có ai bít lỗi j ko
<n0bawk> dùng bản bao nhiêu mà vẫn bị lỗi này thế
<chiefree> vào đâu xem bác
<chiefree> dùng cli để cài đặt
<chiefree> chẳng bít là ver mấy nữa
<chiefree> hì
<chiefree> xem đc ver rùi
<chiefree> chắc cũ quá rùi
<chiefree> ibus-unikey 0.5-2ubuntu1
<chiefree> update thế nào nhỉ?
<n0bawk> h vẫn dùng cli?
<n0bawk> cái này ko nhớ lỗi gì và sửa sao
<n0bawk> nhưng cách đơn giản nhất là
<n0bawk> trước khi enter ấn ctrl
<n0bawk> thấy có người bảo bị, có người ko
<n0bawk> còn developer thì nói là ko thể nào reproduce được lỗi -> ...
<chiefree> :D
<chiefree> chỉ cần space trước khi gửi là đc
<chiefree> nhưng ko quen cho lắm
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> có người sửa rồi thì phải nhưng ko rõ do đâu -> nên mình cũng chịu
<n0bawk> của mình ko bị :3
<chiefree> hì
<chiefree> lúc trước của mình cũng ko bị
<chiefree> ko bít sao nữa
<chiefree> update unikey dùng CLI như thế nào vậy bác?
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get upgrade
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get distupgrade
<n0bawk> something like that :3
 * n0bawk tính xem đã bao nhiêu ngày ko dùng ubuntu mà đến nỗi ko nhớ nổi cú pháp của lệnh apt :-s
<codai2810> tập dùng phím ctrl đi, rất là có lợi
<chiefree> thế ah
<chiefree> dùng cái lệnh sudo apt-get upgrade này chẳng đc
<chiefree> mình dùng nhìu lần rùi mà thấy chẳng đc
<codai2810> sudo apt-get update
<chiefree> cũng ko đc lun
<codai2810> n0bawk: sao bảo fix rồi mà em vẫn bị nà
<codai2810> n0bawk: thỉnh thoảng
<codai2810> kaka
<chiefree> ý là nó ko cập nhật
<codai2810> aaaaaaa
<chiefree> có người bị chung ak
<chiefree> hì
<codai2810> chiefree: như thế nào thì gọi là cập nhật?
<codai2810> chiefree: nhiều người bị
<chiefree> cập nhật lên version mới
<chiefree> cho cái unikey đó
<n0bawk> ko có gì mới thì có gì đâu để cập nhật?
<chiefree> có mà
<n0bawk> version mới thì phải dùng lệnh khác
<chiefree> unikey ver 0.6 rùi
<n0bawk> version 0.6 rồi
<chiefree> lệnh nào thế
<n0bawk> nhưng chưa được approve vào repository chính thức
<n0bawk> thì cũng ko được đâu
<chiefree> uhm
<n0bawk> -> lên trang của unikey down về tự cài
<chiefree> oh
<chiefree> thế ko dùng CLI đc hả?
<n0bawk> cli thoải mái
<chiefree> hì
<chiefree> thank nhé
<vubuntor011> co ai giup gium ko
<kid__> http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?p=43078738#post43078738
<root_____> gj
<root_____> chao moi nguoi
<n2i> éc
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-17
<vubuntor285> alo
<vubuntor285> co ai dang online ko giup minh voi
<vubuntor285> newbie ubuntu
<vubuntor285> sao minh ko nghe duoc nhac tu trang nhaccuatui.com
<favadi> vubuntor285: flash?
<vubuntor285> no khong load dc cai fash chay nhac
<vubuntor285> flash
<favadi> ủa vậy thì chịu thôi :|
<vubuntor285> AC
<vubuntor285> ko co cach nao ha
<favadi> thì moi vẫn nghe ầm ầm
<favadi> cứ cài flash vào là nghe thôi
<favadi> cơ mà nhaccuatui dạo này chậm lắm
<favadi> load mãi mới lên
<vubuntor285> co flash ma
<vubuntor285> may cai banner quang cao no chay am am
<vubuntor285> co nhac la ko load dc
<vubuntor285> cai flash nhac no cu bi giat giat sao ah
<vubuntor866> Các anh chị em hỏi với ạ. em có database ở dạng tar.bz2. E đang dùng windows và không biết làm thếnào với file csdl kia cả. Em muốn hỏi là trong linux (cụ thể là ubuntu) có giải quyết đc vấn đề này không ạ?
<vubuntor866> cở sở dữ liệu của em là mysql
<kid__> chang hieu
<kid__> tum lai co cai file tar.bz2 va muon mo no ra ha?
<kid__> dùng tar jxvf
<vubuntor866> e cảm ơn anh, trong window e dùng winrar cũng giải nén ra nhưng ko thấy .sql
<vubuntor866> các anh đã thấy cở sở dữ liệu khi export ra dạng tar.bz2 bao giờ chưa ạ :(
<n2i> vubuntor866: gì export ra? đó là dạng file nén mà, giải nén ra soi thôi
<vubuntor866> vâng ạ. e đã hiểu rồi
<vubuntor866> cảm ơn các anh nhé
<vubuntor866> ^^
<pitvl> E: The package stardict-dictd-anh-viet needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<pitvl> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<pitvl> bi loi nay
<pitvl> sua lam sao cac ban giup voi
<pitvl> khong lam an duoc gi het
<n2i> hmm
<pitvl> không mở synaptic được luôn
<n2i> thế cái lỗi kia là bạn thấy từ đâu? apt-get?
<pitvl> không
<pitvl> mình install từ *.deb của cộng đồng
<pitvl> mình cài stadict rồi
<n2i> install bằng gì? dpkg? hay apt-get-gtk?
<pitvl> mà không có bộ anh việt
<pitvl> link down bị die
<pitvl> nên tìm được cái gói đó
<pitvl> apt
<n2i> hmm
<n2i> cài bằng cái apt-get gtk dialog ấy à?
<pitvl> ok
<pitvl> có lệnh nào fix không bạn
<n2i> hmm, giải nén nén cái file deb ấy ra, lôi cái thư mục dic trong đó, mớ file từ điển trong đó đó
<n2i> update, upgrade lại mớ gói xem sao
<n2i> lỗi dependence cũng nên.
<pitvl> gói offline
<pitvl> mà del mất rồi
<n2i> :|
<pitvl> không có lệnh fix hả bạn?
<n2i> update, upgrade lại index gói <--
<pitvl> bó tay lun rồi
<pitvl> hizz
<n2i> pitvl: sao rồi?
<pitvl> update không được bạn à
<pitvl> remove không được lun mới ghê
<pitvl> đang tính tới chiện cài lại
<pitvl> :/
<n2i> cài lại U? đâu cần phải thế
<n2i> gúc xem khả năng bị lỗi như thế là vì tại sao?
<pitvl> có cách nào restore lại được không bạn n2i
<n2i> có hỏng hóc gì đâu mà phải restore bạn.
<n2i> vấn đề là chỗ apt-get thôi
<n2i> xóa sources.list rồi add link mới vào
<n2i> update laijc hÆ°a?
<pitvl> gói offline mà
<pitvl> source list đâu có
<pitvl> xem rồi
<pitvl> à khoan chờ tý
<pitvl> xem lại source list
<pitvl> nhiều file source list ghê
<n2i> offline, nó vốn không có trong index, bạn búng nó vào => gây lỗi
<pitvl> trong source list không có nó bạn ơi
<n2i> sources.list là danh sách các server chứa mớ file để cài đặt.
<n2i> trong đó đâu có tên gói nào đâu
<n2i> mà bạn thử chạy update chưa? upgrade nữa?
<pitvl> mới upgrade lên 11.10 hôm qua
<pitvl> mới lệnh update lại
<pitvl> khởi động lại coi xem sao
<xcode> hello
<vubuntor400> co ai jup ko
<vubuntor400> aloalo
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor400> minh cai cai ubuntu 1.10
<vubuntor400> 11.10
<vubuntor400> sao dang sai
<vubuntor400> rut nguon ra
<vubuntor400> la no treo may
<vubuntor400> "((
<vubuntor400> :((
<vubuntor400> co ai jup minh voi
<vubuntor400> chang co ai uan tam
<Stanley00> vậy thì thôi, mình đi ra vậy...
<vubuntor400> chan ghe
<vubuntor400> the ma cung
<vubuntor400> ubuntu muon nam
<Stanley00> thế bạn có đọc cái ghi chú về IRC này không?
<vubuntor400> ko
<vubuntor400> dang can
<vubuntor400> nen len hoi dai
<vubuntor400> ko tra loi
<nobawk> gạch đá đây
<Stanley00> quit mất rồi
<Stanley00> :((
<Stanley00> hỏi xong câu hỏi lúc 18:44, tới 18:45 kết luận không ai trả lời, cuối cùng phán một câu "vậy mà cũng ubuntu muôn năm" :-ss
<n2i> gặp ngoài đường là liệu cái thần hồn đó :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: n2i kcmcn
 * Tux|Ubuntu chó cứ sủa người đi đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> các bạn ợ
<GeekComp> :x
<GeekComp> :s
<Stanley00> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1091874_460s.jpg
<vubuntor002> alo co ai khong
<vubuntor002> help me
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor002> sao minh dang cai dat ibus tu terminal
<vubuntor002> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor002> no chay 1 lat roi hien len cai bang
<vubuntor002> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software
<vubuntor002> END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<vubuntor002> trong terminal
<vubuntor002> roi ko lam ji dc
<vubuntor002> co
<vubuntor002> co add repo ubuntu-vn
<Stanley00> không có thông báo gì thêm à bạn?
<vubuntor002> ko
<vubuntor002> no hien len cai bang nhu vay
<vubuntor002>  Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Stanley00> phải có thể chứ, có chữ OK đúng không? bạn nhấn nút tab, tới chữ OK đó, rồi enter và ngồi chờ
<vubuntor002> dung roi
<vubuntor002> co chu OK
<vubuntor002> thanks ban nha
<vubuntor002> thi ra la bam nut tab thi no chuyen vao chu OK
<vubuntor002> :)
<vubuntor050> cho minh hoi xiu
<vubuntor050> cai dc unikey go tieng viet
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor050> nhung no la go telex
<n2i> ngon :3
<vubuntor050> lam sao go vni ?
<Stanley00> telex ngon mà :D
<vubuntor050> hok quen :(
<Stanley00> n2i: hướng dãn dùm nha, đang bận :D
<n2i> Okey. vubuntor050 bạn muốn chuyển sang vni?
<vubuntor050> dung roi ban
<vubuntor050> co cach nao khong
<codai2810> !ibus
<n2i> đơn giản thôi bạn à. Sau khi bạn kích hoạt ibus-unikey, bạn chuột vào cái icon của unikey, cái hình chữ v ấy, chọn kiểu gõ là vni :-[
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> cái link trên hình như có hướng dẫn mà
 * n2i chuyển khoản sang cho codai2810, cũng đang bận :3
 * codai2810 đang làm bt toán
<vubuntor050> click vao dau co cho nao la vni dau
<redlotus> Bạn có thấy chữ telex ko
<n2i> vubuntor050: thấy chữ telex chứ? bạn rê chuột nó sổ xuống list các bộ gõ nữa
<vubuntor050> click vao chu V thi no chuyen ve ban phim
<n2i> chọn 'vni' oh, gõ kiểu vni được rồi kìa :troll:
<vubuntor050> ko thay chu telex hay vni luon
<redlotus> bạn chuyển sang gõ tiếng việt đã
<redlotus> chữ V :|
<n2i> hmm, đó là bạn đã chuyển cửa sổ gõ rồi
<vubuntor050> roichuyen roi
<redlotus> nhấn chuột phải vào biểu tượng chữ v
<redlotus> nhầm trái
<n2i> bạn giữ sao cho chuột không bấm vào cái cửa sổ nào khác hoặc cái ko bấm cái gì đó trước khi bấm vào đó.
<vubuntor050> trai hay phai no cung hien 1 menu nhu nhau
<redlotus> >"<
<n2i> nói là 'bấm chuột', ngầm hiểu là chuột trái
<Stanley00> n2i: cách này hình như không được, máy /me cũng chẳng nhấn được
 * n2i trái phải khác nhau
<redlotus> sao như nhau được :(
<n2i> è hé
<n2i> mình được =))
<Stanley00> n2i: đang xài phiên bản nào thế?
 * n2i cơ mà mình không xài Ubuntu, càng không xài Unity hay Gnome :P
<vubuntor050> 11.10
<redlotus> Bác stanley hướng dẫn đê
 * redlotus đang ko xài U =))
<vubuntor050> bay gio click chuot vao bat cu icon nao tren starbar no cung anh huong den ibus
<redlotus> thì chọn cái ibus thôi click vào cái khác làm gì
<Stanley00> èo, thôi đành vậy.
<vubuntor050> click vao cuc pin no cung chuyen ibus thanh ban phim
<Stanley00> bạn mở ibus preference lên, tab đầu tiên
<redlotus> tất nhiên >"<
<Stanley00> chỗ show language panel, chọn alway, bạn sẽ thấy cái bar config cho ibus,
<Stanley00> tiếp theo tự hiểu :))
<vubuntor050> ok
<redlotus> bật u lên xem thử cái ibus :|
<vubuntor050> ohhhhh
<vubuntor050> erekaaaaa
<vubuntor050> dc roi
<redlotus> phải trái giống nhau là sao ta :|
<vubuntor050> thanks tat ca nha
<OBS> a e cho mình xin ý kiến về mint 12 và mint debian, có phải mint chạy flash rất mượt ko?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> flash ở đâu cũng lởm
<redlotus> flash ở đâu chả vậy =))
<OBS> mình đang dùng u mà cảm giác nặng nề quá
<vubuntor050> vui quá, gõ được tiếng việt rồi :)
<n2i> quá vui :3
<OBS> thế các a e xem phim hay clip cũng chịu lag thế à @@
 * n2i không lag
<n2i> =))
<OBS> à thì ko lag, nhưng mà flash chiếm cpu đến 90%
<redlotus> ko lag =))
<n2i> cơ bản là vì xài 3G, chẳng khi nào xem online cả, thêm nữa đây cũng là thói quen, không xem phim online bao giờ ;)
<OBS> oạch
<redlotus> èo làm quỷ gì mà tới 90% :)
 * n2i tuy nhiên, có mấy đứa em mượn máy chơi mớ game trên zing, nhìn xót cpu lắm, >9x% không thôi :|
 * redlotus toàn xem youtube = html5 =))
<OBS> lại gu gồ cái đã, thanks các a e
 * codai2810 toàn xem phim online
<codai2810> công nhận flash chiếm nhiều cpu :)
<redlotus> chiếm nhiều nhưng đâu tới mức >9x dữ vậy :|
<codai2810> đến, lúc mở vài chục tab có flash =)
<redlotus> lolz
<OBS> à thỉnh thoảng mới 9x thôi, thường thì ~8x +1x của system monitor nữa
<OBS> mà cái VGA lại cùi bép nữa
<OBS> ko dám upgrade lên 11.04
<OBS> giờ vẫn đang 10.10
<redlotus> đang xem utube và 4 cái tab nữa cpu chưa tới 20% lolz =))
<redlotus> thôi chuồn :P
<vubuntor683> có ai biết gtk2 là gì không ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> không
<Stanley00> để làm gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor683> câu lệnh make để làm gì ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> để make
<vubuntor683> tạo file exe hả
<Tux|Ubuntu> ví dụ
<Stanley00> nghe có dấu hiệu của sn...
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo make sex
 * Stanley00 quit thôi :-ss
<vubuntor683> có câu lệnh "make" rồi tại sao phải thêm "make install" nữa
<Tux|Ubuntu> tại sao chạy lệnh sudo lại phải thêm cả lệnh nữa
<n2i> make sex =))
<n2i> vubuntor683: bạn chịu khó GG vài phút nhé, đại loại như 'why make' hay 'gnu make' vv
<GeekComp> vubuntor683: <- lại có sn nào, c.a. nào nằm vùng rồi vào đây chơi khó ae
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-18
<vubuntor769> mấy a cho e hỏi với
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor769> dùng lệnh vi để chỉnh sửa xong
<vubuntor769> sau đó làm sao để sửa đc file vay
<Stanley00> sửa được file? ý bạn là sao? và bạn định sửa file nào?
<vubuntor769> tức là trong terminal
<vubuntor769> ví sụ như e sửa file vi /etc/bind/named.conf
<vubuntor769> thì làm sao để sửa
<vubuntor769> e type nhưng nó ko ra chữ
<Stanley00> thêm sudo vào trước lệnh vi, vì cái file đó không phải ai cũng được phép sửa đâu
<Stanley00> bạn xem lại cơ chế phân quyền trên linux nha
<vubuntor769> tức là su root hả a?
<Stanley00> "thêm sudo vào trước lệnh vi" với chính xác nghĩa đen của nó, không cần phải suy diễn đâu bạn à
<vubuntor769> sau đó lưu file lại thì bấm phím gì vậy a?
<nobawk> vi hơi dởm
<nobawk> cài vim vào mà dùng
<nobawk> nhiều khi vi nó ko update nên gõ rồi mà tưởng chưa gõ
<Stanley00> vubuntor769: vậy khuyên bạn nên dùng nano :d
<nobawk> cài vim vào mà dùng
<nobawk> (cài vim xong vi hay vim cũng như nhau)
<vubuntor769> tại e đang làm cái đề án về ubuntu thui @@
<vubuntor769> chủ yếu làm cho gọn thôi
<vubuntor769> chứ cũng ko cái xài
<vubuntor769> ý e là khi vô trong cái file đó rồi
<vubuntor769> thì bấm phím nào để sửa file
 * Tux|Ubuntu nghe thấy 2 chữ *đề án* mà rụng rời chân tay
<vubuntor769> với bấm phím gì để lưu lại đó
<vubuntor769> ai giúp e với :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor769: giúp mô ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình là dân đen hem biết đề án đề cử gì đâu nhá
<vubuntor769> giúp em về cái cách sửa file vs save file thui
<vubuntor769> e làm về dns và slave dns
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> Google it !
<vubuntor769> e chỉ hỏi bấm phím nào để sửa file trong lệnh vi
<vubuntor769> với save file thôi
<vubuntor769> ví dụ như vi /etc/bind/named.conf
<vubuntor769> thì típ theo bấm phím nào để sửa file
<vubuntor769> sau đó sửa xong thì bấm phím nào để lưu lại
<vubuntor769> e nhớ có phím tắt nào đó nhưng quen mất rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g How to edit file with vi
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAdvanced_vi.html
<bksupybot> Title: VI and VIM editor: Tutorial and advanced features (at www.yolinux.com)
<vubuntor769> tks Tux nhìu
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: ủa sn này? cái log đổi server rồi à? sao trên trang cũ có tới ngày 8/12 vậy?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor769: nếu mà Google thì chắc xong thì trước đó hàng h đồng hồ rồi !
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: không biết
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor938> cac anh oi, doi refresh rate cua man hinh the nao day? em dung card intel gma 950,
<Stanley00> vubuntor938: bạn xem lại trên trang wiki của diễn đàn ấy, kiếm cái mục xorg.conf hay gì gì đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor938: trang này này http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_cho_ng%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Di_m%E1%BB%9Bi_d%C3%B9ng_Ubuntu#Nh.E1.BB.AFng_r.E1.BA.AFc_r.E1.BB.91i_th.C6.B0.E1.BB.9Dng_g.E1.BA.B7p
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vimojnguoi> #vnuser
<vimojnguoi> #vnluser
<vimojnguoi> linux vô đối :D
<codai2810> linux cũng chỉ là 1 os ~.~
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: đâu
<codai2810> vầng, cho em xin
<Tux|Ubuntu> linux/foss là ma đạo đấy
 * Tux|Ubuntu đắm chìm trong ma đạo =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: có gì vui không chém anh nghe cho đỡ bùn nào :))
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: buồn vu vơ :)
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngáp lơ thơ
<vimojnguoi> linux đang phá hủy công nghiệp phần mềm bằng cách tạo ra phần mềm free mà tốt :D
<codai2810> free đâu
 * Tux|Ubuntu cười đểu
<Tux|Ubuntu> free = tá»± do
<vimojnguoi> và tương lai linux sẽ đứng đầu các os ! nhà nhà sẽ học linux người người học linux
 * Tux|Ubuntu mình nhớ là ignore rồi mà sao vẫn thấy nó thò ra nhỉ ?
<vimojnguoi> linux sẽ đc áp dụng vào tất cả các ngành công nghiệp +))
<vimojnguoi> chém gió đó ! như theo đúng nguyện vọng rồi còn nói gì nữa :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> Xong
<Tux|Ubuntu> đỡ phải nghe nói nhảm =))
<vimojnguoi_> hehe
<vimojnguoi_> đúng nguyện vọng rồi nhé +))
<vimojnguoi_> buổi tối vui vẻ
<vubuntor250> lam the nao de tang toc do tai ung dung vay cac anh?
<Stanley00> đổi repos, hiện tại thì có repos của fpt và của vietlug đó bạn
<vubuntor250> em la newbie, hd chi tiet di :D, em dang doi down scim ne, lau qua
<Stanley00> sao lại scim? sao không dùng ibus? có sẵn rồi, với lại có vài trăm kb chứ mấy, chờ khoảng 1 phút là xong chứ gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor250: đổi repo thế thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài ibus cho nó tiện.
<phungtuan> chao cac ban
<phungtuan> co ai online khong
<Tux|Ubuntu> phungtuan: ngồi đấy hết đó :D
<phungtuan> ?
<phungtuan> là sao bác
<phungtuan> em không hiểu
<Tux|Ubuntu> 19 people in room
<phungtuan> ah
<phungtuan> ý em muốn hỏi có ai rảnh không em chữa ngu cho em cái này
<nobawk> :3
 * nobawk chả rảnh bao h
<phungtuan> thật bất công
<phungtuan> ngân hàng là lũ hút máu
<nobawk> h mới biết?
<vubuntor305> Hi all
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<phungtuan> hi
<phungtuan> sao các bạn khác mầu tôi vậy
<vubuntor305> Mọi người ở đây có bạn nào biết cài webmail trên server Ubuntu 11.10 ko? Mình tìm đọc các tài liệu nhưng vẫn chưa hiểu nhiều :(
<phungtuan> dùng cen đi
<phungtuan> :")
<vubuntor305> Hiện tại mình đang dùng Ubuntu 11.10 server. Vì trước dùng Cent và chạy direct Admin nhưng CPU load nặng quá
<codai2810> vubuntor305: bạn cài thử chưa? bạn gặp vấn đề gì khi cài?
<phungtuan> webmail ???
<phungtuan> cai nay minh ngu hon ban rui
<vubuntor305> Mình chưa cài vì còn đang đọc tài liệu... nhưng ở một số tài liệu khác nhau lại nói khác nên mình hơi rối
<vubuntor305> Hiện tại ý mình là muốn có một webmail round hoặc squidre để tiện việc check mail và trả lời cho đối tác
<vubuntor305> Như vậy thì mình chỉ cần cài SquireMail hoặc Rounde thôi, hay phải cài toàn bộ theo bài này: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=13116
<bksupybot> Title: Postfix,Dovecot,Squirrelmail For Ubuntu Server 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<phungtuan> hihi
<phungtuan> tuong banj caif de nghien cuu
<vubuntor305> ko. Vì mình cần sử dụng cho forum của mình :)
<phungtuan> chu dung cho co quan thi dung mdaemon cho lanh
<phungtuan> neu cai gi`  chua chac thi dung ung dung
<phungtuan> :)
<phungtuan> niit vietnam chan qua nhi
<codai2810> vubuntor305: 1 trong 2 thôi :)
 * codai2810 mà thế nào nhỉ
<phungtuan> to di bgu bb
<vubuntor305> bb phungtuan
<vubuntor305> @codai2810: bạn có cài roundcube chưa?
<codai2810> vubuntor305: ko
<codai2810> mà thôi, mình ko hiểu đâu :3
<codai2810> chiều nay thầy mới dạy, cơ mà chưa đủ sức đi support =]
<vubuntor305> hix vì mình đọc 2 tài liệu
<vubuntor305> về cơ bản Squire và Round có chức năng tương tự
<vubuntor305> nhưng cách cài của Squire lại thấy rắc rối hơn Round
<vubuntor305> nên mình chưa dám thhử
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-10
<vubuntor307> alo
<vubuntor307> co ai khong
<vubuntor307> giup minh voi
<vubuntor252> cac ban cho minh hoi
<vubuntor252> lam sao chuyen che do tu 3D => 2D tren ubuntu 12.10 vay
<hyio> là sao?
<hyio> có 3D à
<vubuntor252> thi no dang chay 3D ma
<vubuntor252> chuyen ve 2D cho nhe nhang hon
<vubuntor252> ban nhan Alt + Tab thi se biet
<hyio> hem xài ubuntu nên hem bít :3
<hyio> vubuntor252: thích nhẹ nhàng thì chuyển qua lxde ấy
<Dynamo> vubuntor252: mặc định là không có 2D bạn ạ
<vubuntor252> chuyen the nao vay ban
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor252: unity mặc định không có 2D bạn ạ
<CoconutCrab> phải dùng thế thôi
<Severus> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Spyware: What to Do? Free Software Foundation working together for free software (at www.fsf.org)
<vubuntor336> cac ban cho minh hoi lam sao de share file giua 2 may ubuntu 12.04 ? Minh click share, no bat cai samba xong, hien loi can't mount windows share
<vubuntor336> :(
<Severus> rsync đi bạn
<Severus> scp cũng được
<vubuntor336> :(
<vubuntor336> lam sao de share nhu tren windows y'
<vubuntor336> click chuot rui chon share ay'
<vubuntor336> chu lam phuc tap minh ko lam noi? dau :(
<Severus> samba cài giữa Uynh và Linux mà
<Severus> :|
<Severus> .g share file between Linux and Linux
<vubuntor336> Minh tim thay cai NFS phuc tap wa ban oi
<vubuntor336> :(
<vubuntor541> alo
<vubuntor541> co ai ko
<vubuntor541> cac ban cho minh hoi chen nay voi
<vubuntor541> chac minh chet wa
<vubuntor541> :((
<C4NoC>  sao thế
<C4NoC> chết kiểu gì
<vubuntor541> minh cai Ubuntu sang nay
<C4NoC> chỗ nào, để còn ra quay fim chụp ảnh
<vubuntor541> nhung ko doc ro~ lam
<vubuntor541> nen mat het du lieu
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor541> tu NTFS sang XTE3
<C4NoC> đang hỏi chết thế nào mà
<vubuntor541> bay h minh` muon phuc hoi` lai
<vubuntor541> ko pik lam he nao`
<vubuntor541> ban pik ko
<vubuntor541> ><
<C4NoC> có cài gì vào cái partition đấy ko?
<vubuntor541> toan file quan trong cua me mi`nh
<vubuntor541> chua cai` ji` het
<C4NoC> laf sao, làm đến đoạn nào
<vubuntor541> cai` ubuntu xong mat het du lieu
<C4NoC> giờ hdd chia mấy partition?
<vubuntor541> vao ubuntu luon
<vubuntor541> cai` xong het roi`
<vubuntor541> 1
<C4NoC> lúc cài chọn gì?
<vubuntor541> replace windows 7
<C4NoC> guided?
<vubuntor541> gio` con` 1 partition
<vubuntor541> voi 1 swap
<C4NoC> ok, thế xong rồi
<C4NoC> chúc mừng
<vubuntor541> ko phuc hoi` dc huh ban?
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor541> ax
<vubuntor541> po tay that sao
<vubuntor541> troi` oi`
<C4NoC>  ròi, giờ chết thế nào
<vubuntor541> toan` file quan trong cua me mi`nh trong do
<vubuntor541> giao an cua me mi`nh
<C4NoC> 1 phút mặc niệm
<Severus> dùng tool recovery đi
<Severus> còn cứu được
<Severus> :3
<Severus> *những file chưa bị ghi đè*
<vubuntor541> thiet ko ban
<vubuntor541> troi oi
<vubuntor541> hun ban nhieu` lam
<vubuntor541> :-*
<vubuntor541> cam on ban
<C4NoC> gay detected
<vubuntor541> suyt khoc luon roi`
<vubuntor541> mat la` mama giet minh`
<C4NoC> thôi khóc đi
<vubuntor541> cam on ban
<C4NoC> khả năng recover là 2-3%
<vubuntor541> ...
<Severus> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100226122928107/DataRecovery.html
<iSupyBot> Title: 5 of the Best Free Linux Data Recovery Tools - Linux Links - The Linux Portal Site (at www.linuxlinks.com)
<Severus> còn tùy vào việc dữ liệu bị đè bao nhiêu
<Severus> thường thì khaorng 20-30%
<Severus> C4NoC: hù bạn đó
<Severus> :))
<vubuntor541> minh cu tuong tu` NTFS sang XTE3 la khong dc chu
<vubuntor541> 20-30% cung tot roi
<vubuntor541> cam on ban
<vubuntor541> T.T
<C4NoC> hy vọng lắm, thất dzọng nhìu
<Severus> C4NoC: nói có vẻ chán đời nhỉ
<Severus> :p
 * _Tux_ thất vọng
<vubuntor175> Chào mấy chú :D Mình đang tải wubi 12.4 LTS máy để 15" nữa xong. Trong lúc chờ đợi cho mình hỏi cái này :-)) Download xog thì nó cài trực tiếp đè lên cái hệ điều hành cũ luôn hả, Mình muốn Cài lại mới hoàn toàn máy :))
<vubuntor175> Alô
<Severus> alo
<Severus> format toàn ổ cứng
<Severus> cài xong
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor175
<ubot2`> vubuntor175: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor175: tranh thủ lúc nó chưa tải xong, bạn đọc link trên đi!
<vubuntor175> Cám ơn :D
<n2i> Sẽ 
<n2i> 
<n2i> tránh bỡ ngỡ!
<vubuntor175> :-))
 * n2i không hiểu vubuntor175 cười cái gì
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-11
<quocdai> adasd
<CoconutCrab> Four Cups of Coffee A Day Cuts Risk of Oral Cancer
<vubuntor019> alo
<vubuntor019> em bị lổi cairo khi cài vào thì thanh cairo cứ nhấp nháy không hiện hình gi cả,những hiệu ứng thì vẫn binh thươngf nhưng hình cứ nhấp nháy..help!!
<vubuntor149> Chào mọi người mình là thành viên mới của Ubuntu . Và mình cũng mới sử dụng ubuntu nên chẳng biết gì ..Mình muốn hỏi mọi người là cách tùy chỉnh hiệu ứng 3Dcube theo khối lập phương , mình đã làm theo hướng dẫn trên một số trang nhưng không hiểu sao nó chỉ có thể xoay được 2 mặt thôi trông như một tờ giấy ấy . Rất mong nhận đượ
<vubuntor221> ..
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-12
<vubuntor833> Đề nghị giúp đỡ! Tôi cài ubuntu 12.10 không được. Tôi cài từ usb boot (chạy song song winxp). Trong lúc cài nó báo lỗi /cdrom unmount, tôi vẫn bấm continue nhưng khi cài gần xong nó cứ "detecting file system" hàng tiếng đồng hồ không xong
<vubuntor249> alo
<vubuntor249> alo
<CaNoC> ?
<CaNoC> alo cái búa
<vubuntor249> sax
<vubuntor249> ho tro truc tuyen kieu j vay troi
<CaNoC> kiểu mới
<vubuntor249> ok thanks
 * kid__ tát CaNoC
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> h phải đổi tên thành gì đây nhỉ
<n0bawk> để tên kiểu kia có lẽ cũng ko ổn
<n0bawk> mà xếp sắp lấy vợ rồi chắc xếp chả đổi :))
<CaNoC> ờ
<CaNoC> giờ sếp lo cưới dzợ thôi
<truongan> vubuntor249, đây là khu chat chít
<truongan> vubuntor249, chat gì thì chat đi alo hoài
<truongan> :))
<vubuntor842> Có cài song song Ubuntu chung Fedora không mấy bạn?
<CaNoC> dc
<vubuntor842> mấy bạn tl giùm mình
<CaNoC> đó
<CaNoC> 17:16 < CaNoC> dc
<vubuntor842> cũng là chia phân vùng rùi cài hả bạn?
<vubuntor842> nó có tự nhận boot của Ubuntu ko
<CaNoC> dc
<truongan> vubuntor842, ừ
<vubuntor842> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor110> mấy bác cho em hỏi cái này
<CaNoC> hem cho
<vubuntor110> sao mà em down cái bản debian
<vubuntor110> ADM
<vubuntor110> mà về cài vào hệ thống x86-64 nó lỗi hoài thế nhỉ
<vubuntor110> :v
<vubuntor110> vì debian nó nhiều bản quá em cứ tối mịt cả đầu lại
<CaNoC> :-/
<CaNoC> bản nào?
<CaNoC> link đâu?
<CaNoC> lỗi gì
<vubuntor110> đợi em lấy cái link
<vubuntor110> có những cấu trúc này này
<vubuntor110> amd64armelkfreebsd-i386kfreebsd-amd64i386ia64mipsmipselpowerpcsparcs390sourcemulti-arch
<vubuntor110> amd64
<CaNoC> :-/
<vubuntor110> ia64 mips mipsel powerpc sparc s390s
<vubuntor110> multi-arch
<CaNoC> down cái amd64 ấy
<vubuntor110> em cũng down nó về rồi
<vubuntor110> cả 10 dvd cả thảy
<vubuntor110> mà nó bị lỗi cái driver vgc
<CaNoC> :|
<vubuntor110> vga
<CaNoC> down kinh vậy
<CaNoC> những 10dvd
<CaNoC> :3
<CaNoC> 1 cái netinstall là đủ rồi
<CaNoC> :3
<vubuntor110> em biên dịch nhân lại chạy cũng tốt
<CaNoC> á»±a
<vubuntor110> em offline
<CaNoC> biên dịch nhân?
<vubuntor110> chưa kéo mạng nữa
<CaNoC> chi dzị?
<vubuntor110> để có driver mới
<vubuntor110> mà về bên lập trình c
<CaNoC> túm lại là lỗi gì?
<vubuntor110> chạy cái thằng Gcc thì nó cứ đặc
<vubuntor110> mặc dù đã làm theo hướng dẫn của sách mấy bác nhà mình hướng dẫn
<vubuntor110> em cũng không nhớ lỗi gì nữa nhưng mà tóm lại là nó tịt
<vubuntor110> :v
<CaNoC> :3
<vubuntor110> nghe nó bá đạo thật
<vubuntor110> vì sự thật chẵng nhớ lỗi gì nữa
<vubuntor110> =))
<vubuntor680> các bác cho em hỏi, máy em là hp, khi cài ubuntu 12.10 xong thì khởi động các chức năng bình thường, chỉ mỗi cái màn hình là tối đen không ho nó sáng lên được :(
<_Tux_> .g how to brightness ubuntu
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/166287/ubuntu-12-04-brightness-controls-not-working
<iSupyBot> Title: grub2 - Ubuntu 12.04 - Brightness controls not working - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor680> thanks bác tũ
<vubuntor680> tux
<vubuntor680> nhớ e k
<vubuntor680> e daovanhoi nè, mất 500GB ổ cứng để cài ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor680: thế mất thêm nhiêu GB nữa rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor680> đợt này không mất bác tux
<vubuntor680> em đang cài cho con hp folio
<vubuntor680> nó màn hình tôi om à
<vubuntor680> đang sửa file grub mà vẫn chưa được
<vubuntor680> :(
<n0bawk> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor680: chỉnh cái biến số trong /proc hay /sys gì đó là được
<_Tux_> chỉnh thủ công bằng tay thôi
<_Tux_> link kia nó hướng dẫn thế mà
<_Tux_> của mình cũng phải làm vậy
<n0bawk> .w cumbersome
<iPhenny> cumbersome — adjective: 1. burdensome or hindering, as a weight or drag; vexatious; cumbrous, 2. Not easily managed or handled; awkward, 3. Hard, difficult, demanding to handle or get around with
<n0bawk> .dict cumbersome
<iPhenny> n0bawk: Microsoft removed Encarta, try .w instead!
<vubuntor680> hehe
<vubuntor680> thanks bác tux
<vubuntor680> e chỉnh được rồi
<vubuntor680> Replace GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX='' with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX='acpi_backlight=vendor', save and exit.
<vubuntor680> đó bác
<AndChat654401> Hi
<AndChat654401> Hi
<AndChat654401> Hi
<AndChat654401> ...
<Severus_> }ping
<Severus_> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-13
<vubuntor165> mấy anh cho hỏi fedora live vs fedora dvd khác nhau ntn
<vubuntor185> chào bạn
<kid__> !hi | vubuntor185
<kid__> iSupyBot: ping
<ubot2`> vubuntor185: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor185> minh muon lien he quang cao
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor185: đặt banner quảng cảo trên 4rum?
<vubuntor185> đúng vậy
<vubuntor185> mình cần liên hệ với ai bây h nhỉ
<Tux|Windoof> khanhpt@ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor185> bạn có thể cho mình sdt đc ko
<Tux|Windoof> Không
<heroandtn3> hello mọi người
<heroandtn3> em gặp 1 vấn đề với permission
<heroandtn3> chuyện là mấy hôm trước dùng optipng để tối ưu các file png trên server
<heroandtn3> nhưng thật không may là sau khi chạy lệnh tối ưu với quyền root thì toàn bộ các file png được tối ưu đều chuyển sang owner và group là root
<heroandtn3> bây giờ em đang tìm cách để khôi phục lại permission như cũ cho các file đó
<heroandtn3> có cách nào ko các bác nhỉ
<heroandtn3> lượng user cũng ít nên có lẽ em sẽ làm cho từng user
<RiceCrab> lolz
<RiceCrab> dùng find ấy
<RiceCrab> find /home -iname *.png -mtime
<heroandtn3> em find được
<heroandtn3> nhưng mà làm sao để khôi phục lại ấy chứ
<RiceCrab> có thể dùng mtime để sửa các file trong ngày nào đó
<RiceCrab> rồi xargs nó lại
<heroandtn3> nhưng làm sao để biết owner cũ của nó là gì ạ?
<RiceCrab> viết cái bash script
 * RiceCrab đi ăn cơm đã
<heroandtn3> anh nói í tưởng được ko
<heroandtn3> hay là kiểm tra ower thư mục nhà của từng user
<heroandtn3> rồi gán cho các file bên trong
<heroandtn3> ok
<heroandtn3> để em thử
<vubuntor946> chỉ mình các cài app facebook cho ubuntu 12.04?
<vubuntor214> xin hỏi mình tạo user mới với lệnh useradd tommy -p 123 trong tài khoản root...Nhưng khi logout vào lại đăng nhập user này mình gõ 123 nó báo lỗi sai password là sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor214> ai giúp mình với
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor214: tức là sai password
<Tux|Windoof> :)
<Tux|Windoof> bạn đọc kĩ man useradd sẽ thấy
<Tux|Windoof> không bao giờ nó add password plaintext trong command cả
<vubuntor214> mình để 123 thôi mà...hay phải tạo home directory cho nó nữa nhỉ??
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-14
<vubuntor412> cho mình hỏi khi cài ubuntu tới bước phân vùng nhưng do độ phân giải hay sao không thấy hàng nút ở phía dưới nên không tiếp tục cài được nữa..mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor325> xin chào các bạn
<vubuntor325> cho minh hoi cach chay static va dhcp song song
<vubuntor181> hi
<vubuntor181> có ai ko
<C4NoC>  hơm
<favadi> vubuntor181: ko
<vubuntor588> alo
<vubuntor588> có ai không
<kid__> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor588> cho em hỏi được không ạ
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor588> Máy em đag dùng chạy HĐH Win7
<vubuntor588> nhưng em muốn xóa hết để cài mình Ubuntu thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor588: xóa cả data?
<vubuntor588> vân
<vubuntor588> em muốn xóa hết
<vubuntor588> ổ của em 500gb
<vubuntor588> nhưng em không biết chia phân vùng như thế nào hết
<_Tux_> vubuntor588: chú ý là xóa cả data
<_Tux_> tức là cả HDD của bạn
<vubuntor588> nên có thể giúp em chia những phân vùng gì được không ạ
<_Tux_> sẽ không còn dữ liệu nhá
<vubuntor588> vân
<_Tux_> vubuntor588: bạn muốn thế?
<vubuntor588> dạ
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> Vậy theo mình là như thế này
<_Tux_>  /boot: 100-500MB
<_Tux_>  / : 10-15G
<C4NoC> :3
<_Tux_>  swap: x2 RAM
<C4NoC>  /boot 100-200 thôi
<C4NoC> ram bao nhiu?
<_Tux_> còn lại bỏ vô /home hết
<vubuntor588> ram 4gb
<C4NoC> ram 4G
<C4NoC> swap 1G thôi :]]
<C4NoC> có hibernate đâu mờ phải swap lắm
<C4NoC> hehe
<_Tux_> 8G RAM nè
<_Tux_> swap 8G luôn
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor588> @@
 * _Tux_ nhà có điều kiện
<C4NoC> thế bảo sao ko thiếu hdd
<vubuntor588> mấy pro ơi
<_Tux_> C4NoC: hờ hờ
<vubuntor588> nhưng chia những phân vùng gì... nói cụ thể được không ạ
<_Tux_> thật ra là bên Ubuntu còn free 40G mà
<vubuntor588> em đã cài 1 lần rồi
<vubuntor588> nhÆ°ng song song Win7
<_Tux_> vubuntor588: mình vừa nói đấy
<_Tux_> cơ mà đấy là xóa trắng HDD luôn á
<vubuntor588> vâng
<C4NoC> ồ
<C4NoC> ghê nhỉ
<C4NoC> xóa hết win 7 để cài ubuntu
<C4NoC> bạn thật là máu
<vubuntor588> @@ định sài ubuntu luôn
<vubuntor588> chứ sài win chán quá
<_Tux_> C4NoC: phải máu thế chứ
<kid__> mấy pro support bạn ý nhiều vào
<kid__> khả năng bạn này sẽ còn quay lại đây nhiều nữa
<vubuntor588> yên tâm
<vubuntor588> còn hỏi dài dài
<vubuntor588> mình mới tập dùng HĐH mã nguồn mở
<C4NoC> ok
<C4NoC> thế chắc dc 1 tuần
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor588> à ram mình 4gb swap bao nhiu thì được
<kid__> =))
<kid__> (5:35:36 PM) _Tux_:  swap: x2 RAM
<vubuntor588> 4x2 à
<_Tux_> nếu nhà có điều kiện
<_Tux_> HDD nhiều
<vubuntor588> 500gb
<C4NoC> nein
<C4NoC> dư thì 2-4G thôi
<C4NoC> ko hibernate thì 1G
<C4NoC> để chả làm gì, phí
<vubuntor588> nghe phiêu ghê hehe
<vubuntor588> cảm ơn mấy pro nghe... Hẹn gặp lại
<vubuntor588> ^^
<kid__> thể nào chẳng gặp lại:#
<C4NoC> nghi hơm gặp lại lun
<C4NoC> :.4
<vubuntor677> Anh tux oi
<vubuntor677> aloooooooooo
<vubuntor677> mấy pro ơi
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor677> chia phân vùng ùi
<vubuntor677> mình cài ubuntu o phan vùng nào
<vubuntor677> đá
<vubuntor677> boot 100-500mb
<vubuntor677>    /10-15gb
<vubuntor677>   swapX2 ram
<vubuntor677>  /home
<vubuntor677> mình cài ở phân vùng nào ạ
<Stanley00> @@
<Stanley00> biết chia như thế mà không biết cài vào đâu thì chia làm gì cho khổ thế?
<Stanley00> ngay cả cách chia cũng đã nói phân vùng nào để cài cái nào rồi còn gì...
<vubuntor677> ko pit mới hoi
<vubuntor677> hoi hoi de chia thui
<vubuntor677> chua hoi cai o dau
<Stanley00> vubuntor677: vui lòng gõ tiếng việt nha bạn.
<vubuntor677> bày đi mấy pro
<vubuntor677> @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor677: bày gì bây giờ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor677: lúc cài
<_Tux_> chọn từng phân vùng
<_Tux_> rồi chọn mount point tương ứng như đã nói thôi
<_Tux_> phân vùng 100MB thì cho nó thành /boot
<_Tux_> phân vùng 10-15G cho nó thành /
<_Tux_> còn cái swap kệ nó
<_Tux_> phân vùng mà còn lại bỏ vào /home
<vubuntor677> nhưng cài Ubuntu vô phân vùng nào á a TUX
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor677> cài vô chổ 10-15 gb phải k
<vubuntor197> Chào cả nhà! Mình có đoạn code  này nhưng chưa hiểu lắm
<vubuntor197> #include <stdio.h> /* copy input to output; 2nd version main() { int c; */ while ((c = getchar()) != EOF) putchar(c); }
<vubuntor197> The while gets a character, assigns it to c
<vubuntor197> Mình ko hiểu là tại sao cần có biến c
<Stanley00> vubuntor197: không có biến c thì làm thế nào?
<vubuntor197> Nếu dịch đúng là khi while nhận kí tự thì nó truyền đến c
<vubuntor197> ý mình hỏi biến c để làm gì?
<Stanley00> vubuntor197: bạn mới học lập trình à?
<_Tux_> Stanley00: chắc là vậy
<vubuntor197> đúng rồi!
<vubuntor197> mình tự học!
<heroandtn3> sao đoạn khai báo int c lại bị comment thế kia
<_Tux_> sao lắm chấm than thế
<heroandtn3> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<_Tux_> đơn giản không có biến c
<_Tux_> mà cái này là đọc file
<_Tux_> ?
<heroandtn3> thế c = getchar() chạy kiểu gì
<_Tux_> thấy EOF
<heroandtn3> nhập từ bàn phím các kí tự
<_Tux_> nói chung nó hiển nhiên quá
<heroandtn3> rồi in luôn ra
<_Tux_> chả biết giải thích sao
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: vậy lúc nào ngừng ;)
<heroandtn3> Ctrl+D
<_Tux_> .g C OEF
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.coef.it/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Coef Lighting (at www.coef.it)
<heroandtn3> hoặc Ctrl+Z gì đó, quên rồi
<_Tux_> .g C programming  EOF
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://faq.cprogramming.com/cgi-bin/smartfaq.cgi?id=1043284351&answer=1048865140
<heroandtn3> vì linux và windows khác nhau
<iSupyBot`> Title: FAQ > Definition of EOF and how to use it effectively - Cprogramming.com (at faq.cprogramming.com)
<heroandtn3> .g EOF from keyboard c programming
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://c-faq.com/stdio/eofval.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Question 12.1b (at c-faq.com)
<heroandtn3> "Depending on your operating system, you indicate end-of-file from the keyboard using various keystroke combinations, usually either control-D or control-Z. "
<_Tux_> EOF (0xff 0xff) is returned by fgetc() due to end of input
<vubuntor197> Ctrl Z!
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> vubuntor197: thế thì có gì khó hiểu đâu :))
 * _Tux_ lâu rồi chả dùng C/C++ =)
<vubuntor197> nhưng vẫn chưa hiểu là tại sao phải cần biến c
<_Tux_> cứ java jsf với python/ruby suốt haha
<Stanley00> nói thật là mình cứ thấy như troll ấy...
<heroandtn3> biến c để kiểm tra trước khi đọc
<_Tux_> vubuntor197: ok
<_Tux_> vậy nếu không có biến c thì sao
<_Tux_> :D
<heroandtn3> ví dụ nếu bạn ko dùn biến c, mà tương thẳng
<Stanley00> vubuntor197: trả lời câu hỏi bên trên của mình sẽ rõ. nếu thấy không cần vẫn chạy thì cứ bỏ.
<vubuntor197> uh, để mình thử!
<heroandtn3> thì nó sẽ in ra cả EOF
<vubuntor197> trở lại vấn đề biến c các bác ơi
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor197> nếu ko có biến c nó báo lỗi ntn "too few arguments to function ‘putchar’"
<Severus_> đọc sách đi
<vubuntor197> sách ko có nói vấn đề là tại sao phải có biến c
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> đọc lại khái niệm dung hàm đi
<Severus_> :|
<truongan> vubuntor197, biến c là biến gì
<vubuntor197> đây là đoạn code: #include <stdio.h> /* copy input to output; 1st version main() { int c; */ c = getchar(); while (c != EOF) { putchar(c); c = getchar(); } }
<vubuntor197> sr sao nó ko xuống dòng đc
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor197
<ubot2`> vubuntor197: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor197> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1438406/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor197> đây là đoạn code
<n0bawk> vubuntor197: xem cái hàm putchar
<n0bawk> .g putchar cplusplus.com
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/cstdio/putchar/
<iSupyBot`> Title: putchar - C++ Reference (at www.cplusplus.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor197: bạn đọc sách, rồi sẽ suy luận ra tại sao khi không có biến c nó lại báo thế kia :))
<heroandtn3> chương trình này chạy được mới là lạ
<vubuntor197> đê mình xem lại! mình cảm ơn
<vubuntor247> cho t hỏi về lỗi sleep trên kubuntu 12.10 với...
<n0bawk> uh làm sao
<vubuntor247> ngủ nhưng k dậy được ấy ạ
<Tux|Windoof> đổ nước vào mặt nó
<Tux|Windoof> dậy ngay
<vubuntor247> có cách hay hơn chăng???
<heroandtn3> có
<vubuntor247> xin chỉ giáo
<heroandtn3> .g kubuntu 12.10 cannot wake up after sleep
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/227678/no-response-at-all-from-keyboard-after-sleep-12-10-sony-vaio-vgn-cs-series
<iSupyBot`> Title: No response at all from keyboard after sleep (12.10) Sony Vaio VGN-CS Series - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor247> các bác nói rõ hơn được k? chơ tìm google k được
<heroandtn3> rõ thì mình ko biết vì mình chưa gặp bao h
<heroandtn3> thôi bạn chịu khó tìm google vậy
<vubuntor247> để mình upgrade kernel xem thế nào nhé
<vubuntor247> up. thế mà lại đc, thanks cả nhà
<vubuntor247> ^^
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor247: upgrade kernel cũng chưa chắc đã work
<Tux|Windoof> việc hibernate nó không thèm wakeup
<Tux|Windoof> thường kernel một phần
<Tux|Windoof> mà do cả cái script một phần nữa
<Tux|Windoof> pm-hibernate
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor247: quẳng cái grub.cfg lên đây coi
<vubuntor247> nhưng giờ đã được, chẳng hiểu. he
<vubuntor247> Linux 3.5.3-030503-generic
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-15
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> có vẻ ngon hơn rồi
<vubuntor825> Mấy bạn cho mình hỏi i386,i686,x86_64 là sao vậy?
<vubuntor825> Máy mình là Pentium thì thuộc cái nào vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor825: là CPU Architect
<_Tux_> nếu bạn hiểu nó nghĩa là gì :))
<vubuntor825> lại gg rùi
<vubuntor825> cảm ơn!
<heroandtn3> Stanley00: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/schedule-alarms-or-reminders-under.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Schedule Alarms Or Reminders Under GNOME Shell With Remindor Shell ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: ?
<heroandtn3> gnome shell extension đó anh
<heroandtn3> anh còn nhớ í tưởng em làm với gnome shell ko :))
<_Tux_> tập đoàn playdeb và getdeb lăn ra tèo
<_Tux_> =))
<heroandtn3> là sao anh _Tux_
<Stanley00> heroandtn3: uhm
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: thì 2 cái repo đó nó hỏng server
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: có tích hợp với Google Calendar hem
<heroandtn3> chắc là ko
<_Tux_> mình chỉ muốn ubuntu có cái indicator calendar hiện tại rồi
<_Tux_> thì tích hợp thêm đống Google Calendar với task vô luôn
<heroandtn3> em cũng chưa cài thử :D
<_Tux_> chứ nhiều khi muốn xem lịch là vô web hay bật thunderbird hay phone
<_Tux_> cũng hơi cực
<heroandtn3> đúng ạ, em định làm 1 cái task giống như thế
<heroandtn3> nó hiện dạng notification trên desktop
<_Tux_> .g Google task API
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://developers.google.com/google-apps/tasks/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Google Tasks API - Google Apps Platform Google Developers (at developers.google.com)
<heroandtn3> nhưng mà ko phải là notify, nó như cái widget stick vào desktop
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: làm đê :D
<heroandtn3> rồi nó hiển thị các task như slide show
<_Tux_> trước còn có hứng làm nhưng giờ dùng android rồi nên thấy không cần thiết lắm nữa
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: work đã :D
<heroandtn3> em định làm bằng gnome shell extension
<heroandtn3> mà ko biết nó có hỗ trợ ko
<heroandtn3> tại bây h đã có kiến thức gì đâu @@
<_Tux_> extension của nó viết bằng js với vala sao á
<_Tux_> .g gnome shell extension development guide
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Development
<iSupyBot`> Title: GnomeShell/Development - GNOME Live! (at live.gnome.org)
<heroandtn3> vâng, nó dùng js
<heroandtn3> để Tết này em chiến xem
<_Tux_> .g javascript Google Calendar API
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://developers.google.com/google-apps/calendar/v1/developers_guide_javascript
<iSupyBot`> Title: Google Calendar API v1 Developer's Guide: JavaScript - Google Apps Platform Google Developers (at developers.google.com)
<heroandtn3> định tích hợp cả widget đọc feed nữa
<heroandtn3> hiện giờ đang dùng cái liferea
<heroandtn3> nhưng mà mỗi lần đọc lại phải mở lên
<heroandtn3> thích làm 1 cái widget đính vào desktop
<heroandtn3> có tin mới thì đẩy lên kiểu slide
<heroandtn3> _Tux_: được đấy anh, thế là đủ đồ rồi
<heroandtn3> :D
<_Tux_> heroandtn3: chính ra widget hem hay
 * _Tux_ không hay phọt ra desktop mà xem widget
<heroandtn3> nhiều người hay ra desktop mà anh
 * favadi bật máy lên xong chả bao giờ nhìn thấy desktop
 * CoconutCrab 2
<vubuntor534> cho hỏi lập trình trên kde ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor534: cụ thể tí được không bạn?
<vubuntor534> t muốn viết một cái plasmoid (widget) cho kde
<truongan> vubuntor534, kdevelop
<vubuntor534> mọi người có kinh nghiệm gì về cái này k ạ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor534: mình không có, bạn đã tìm thử chưa?
<vubuntor534> có vài trang, nhưng thực sự là hơi khó. T chọn javascript dùng đề viết, nhưng tài liêu k có nhiều
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên là khó rồi...
<vubuntor534> ^^
<Stanley00> hmm... mới xem lại... không khó lắm...
<Stanley00> https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma#JavaScript <= ít nhất thì trang này có vẻ như thế
<iSupyBot`> Title: Development/Tutorials/Plasma - KDE TechBase (at techbase.kde.org)
<vubuntor534> thanks
<vubuntor386> Xin chao a!
<vubuntor386> Xin chao a!
<vubuntor430> alo
<vubuntor430> any body here
<vubuntor430> co ai khong
<vubuntor760> Toi dang dung Ubuntu 12.04 ma sao ko thay cai Icon system o dau het vay? Vui long chi giup.????
<wtfcrab> icon system?
<vubuntor760> Dung vay
<wtfcrab> bấm alt-f1 tìm xem
<vubuntor760> No nam o dau vay ban??
<wtfcrab> đi ăn tối đã
<vubuntor760> ko co luon
<vubuntor760> chi co setting system ko ah
<vubuntor760> Chi giup toi cai di roi ha an cho ngon mieng
<kid_1> icon system là cái icon gì vậy:D
<vubuntor760> Cai cho de vao sysytem > Application > Add/remote ah ban
<vubuntor760> Minh ko biet cho nao vao dc toi cho add/remote Chuonng trinh nhu trong win ah
<vubuntor760> lam on ban chi giup
<vubuntor760> traanf
<vubuntor760> Help??
<vubuntor760> ban nao co long hao tam vui long chi dan moi vao nghe biet cach vao khu vuc add/remote chuong trinh. Chan thanh ca on
<vubuntor760> ban nao co long hao tam vui long chi dan moi vao nghe biet cach vao khu vuc add/remote chuong trinh. Chan thanh ca on
<vubuntor760> ban nao co long hao tam vui long chi dan moi vao nghe biet cach vao khu vuc add/remote chuong trinh. Chan thanh ca on
<heroandtn3> bạn vui lòng gõ tiếng Việt có dấu nhé
<vubuntor760> Go tieng viet co dau lam sao? Toi chinh ko dc luon
<heroandtn3> .g sử dụng ibus unikey wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor760> Cảm ơn bạn. Tôi gõ chữ có dấu đã được.!!
<vubuntor760> Vui lòng cho hỏi còn cái add/remote chương trình nó nằm ở đâu???
<heroandtn3> Ubuntu Software Center
<heroandtn3> bấm nút Super Key (có biểu tượng Windows) rồi search là ra
<vubuntor760> nó ra setting system ko à ko thấy system > application > add/remote.....
<heroandtn3> .g ubuntu software center
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/find-more-apps
<iSupyBot`> Title: Find more apps in Ubuntu Software Centre | Features | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<heroandtn3> .g ubuntu software center wiki.ubuntu.com
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<iSupyBot`> Title: SoftwareCenter - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<heroandtn3> vubuntor760: bạn bấm Ctrl+Alt+T để mở terminal lên và gõ lệnh sau
<heroandtn3> $ sudo apt-get install software-center
<heroandtn3> chạy xong xuôi thì bạn search chương trình Ubuntu Software Center
<favadi> heroandtn3: có sẵn mà sao phải cài
<favadi> :|
<heroandtn3> bạn í ko tìm thấy
<favadi> vậy bạn í cũng chưa thể gỡ đi được
<vubuntor760> Rồi. chổ nào là add/remote?? Ý tôi là chổ quản lý chương trình như trong win á
<favadi> remove ?
<favadi> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Manual - Home (at ubuntu-manual.org)
<vubuntor760> à remove á.!!!
<wtfcrab> ubuntu app store gì đó
<vubuntor760> Làm như thế nào để cài  một phần mềm từ file exe/?????
<Stanley00> vubuntor760: bước 1, quên window đi, bước 2, đọc tài liệu favadi đã đưa. Xong! =))
<heroandtn3> vubuntor760: bạn chỉ cho mình cách cài phần mềm từ file exe trên điện thoại di động, mình sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cài mọi phần mềm từ file exe trên Ubuntu
<vubuntor992> ban giup minh lam the nao ubuntu trong VMWear ket noi duoc internet
<vubuntor025> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor025> em có vấn đề về cài ubuntu
<vubuntor025> ai giúp không vậy?
<kid_1> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor025> em cài đến cái đoạn nó copy file. Sau khi copy xong nó hiện ra hình cái main khoảng 0.5s rồi tắt và chẳng hiện ra cái gì nữa.
<vubuntor025> Em tắt đi bật lại máy tính thì không vào được ubuntu
<vubuntor025> bây giờ em muốn khắc phục lỗi này
<vubuntor025> vậy phải làm sao?
<kid_1> bạn cài kiểu gì
<vubuntor025> em cài theo usb
 * kid_1 trỏ _Tux_
<vubuntor025> anh giúp em cái anh
<heroandtn3> vubuntor025: bạn tạo USB boot bằng cách nào?
<heroandtn3> trước khi tạo bạn đã checksum file iso chưa?
<vubuntor025> em làm như hướng dẫn thôi
<vubuntor025> em down trực tiếp từ ubuntu.com
<vubuntor025> check làm gì
<vubuntor025> anh xem em bị lỗi gì?
<vubuntor025> có phải main máy em nó không nhận không?
<heroandtn3> dù download từ trang chủ nhưng vẫn có khả năng lỗi trên đường truyền giữa máy bạn và server
<vubuntor025> để em check
<vubuntor025> vẫn đúng mà anh
<heroandtn3> vậy bạn tạo usb boot bằng phần mềm gì vậy?
<vubuntor025> em tạo như trong wiki thôi
<heroandtn3> mình chả biết wiki bạn nói là cái gì
<heroandtn3> bạn có thể gửi link
<heroandtn3> hoặc nói tên pm thì mình mới biết đc
<vubuntor025> Universal Netboot Installer
<vubuntor025> à không phải cái này
<vubuntor025> bản cũ hơn của nó thì phải
<vubuntor025> cái của wiki hồi trước ý
<heroandtn3> thử cái khác xem
<vubuntor025> cái gì anh?
<heroandtn3> .g boot ubuntu from usb
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<iSupyBot`> Title: Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<heroandtn3> anh _Tux_ vào giúp tiếp
<heroandtn3> em xem bóng đá :v
<vubuntor025> em nghĩ cái này do máy em chứ không phải do mấy cái này
<vubuntor025> mấy anh đã bị thế này bao giờ chưa?
<heroandtn3> bạn thử phần mềm khác xem
<heroandtn3> ít khi do máy lắm
<vubuntor025> cái ubuntu này em cài trên 1 máy
<vubuntor025> cái ubuntu cho em hỏi rút ổ cứng ra cắm vào máy khác nó có nhận không?
<vubuntor025> nó có phải nhận main như win không?
<heroandtn3> ko chắc lắm
<heroandtn3> bạn thử xem
<vubuntor025> em đâu phải dân đi vọc mà có nhiều thời gian vào mấy vấn đề này :(
<heroandtn3> bạn thích ăn sẵn? google.com --> let's go
<vubuntor025> à anh có yahoo gì không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor025: xài ubuntu mần chi
<_Tux_> thấy khó quá thì xài Windows cho rồi
 * _Tux_ restart sang Windows đây
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor025> @@
<vubuntor025> máy chỉ đủ XP
<vubuntor025> mà sang XP thì nhìn đã mất cảm tình
<vubuntor025> thấy đã không nhấn nổi bàn phím
<_Tux_> xấu?
<vubuntor025> :D
<vubuntor025> với cả chơi sang
<vubuntor025> cái Ubuntu còn update được
<vubuntor025> cái XP nó còn update được đâu?
<vubuntor025> cài mấy cái Dropbox hay Box thì hay lỗi
<vubuntor025> lúc được lúc không
<_Tux_> nhảm
<vubuntor025> anh thử cài Box Sync xem
<vubuntor025> xem cài được không
<_Tux_> nhảm
<vubuntor025> nhảm
<vubuntor025> mà cái ubuntu có ghost được không anh?
<vubuntor025> nếu không tạo 1 bản ghost thử
 * _Tux_ đi Google xem Ghost là cái gì
<_Tux_> Maaamaaaamaamaaaaa
<vubuntor025> sao lưu dữ liệu @@
<vubuntor025> nhưng mà nhiều bản ghost nó còn cài được
<vubuntor025> không hiểu làm thế nào
<_Tux_> siêu nhở
<_Tux_> :p
<vubuntor025> có mấy khi ubuntu bị vấn đề về main không anh?
<vubuntor025> với lại cài có cần phải phân vùng lại thành ext4 không?
<vubuntor025> ???
<_Tux_> vubuntor025: rftm
<vubuntor025> ?
<vubuntor025> khốn nạn
<_Tux_> .g rftm
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTFM
<iSupyBot`> Title: RTFM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor025> RFTM
<vubuntor025> not RTFM @@
<vubuntor066> hello everyone, sorry to disturb
<vubuntor066> Nice day !
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-16
<vubuntor563> Minh moi cai fedora nen ko bo dau dc
<vubuntor563> Sao minh cai chrome ma ko dc!
<vubuntor563> No bao nhu vay
<vubuntor563> No package google-chrome-stable available.nError: Nothing to don
<vubuntor198> linux sử dụng phương pháp nào để quản lý tiến trình
<_Tux_> .g linux kernel process management
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-process-management/index.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Anatomy of Linux process management (at www.ibm.com)
<vubuntor198> Anatomy of Linux process management
<vubuntor198> methods of Linux process management ?
<vubuntor962> hello!
<vubuntor962> cho minh hoi ve ubuntu sofware center sao khong nhan vao install mot phan men duoc? thanks
<vubuntor504> hello
<vubuntor571> cac ban oi minh hoi xiu
<vubuntor571> minh cai ubuntu roi
<vubuntor571> sau do cai win7 ra o khac bang efi
<vubuntor571> khi khoi dong lai vao ubuntu thi no bao error j do la sao
<vubuntor571> co dau nhac grub secure j j do
<Stanley00> bạn vui lòng gõ tiếng việt được chứ?
<vubuntor571> minh dang tren liveCD :(
<Stanley00> hmm, giờ bạn chạy "sudo fdisk -l" và paste out lên trang ubot2` nói nha
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor571> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443571/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor571> kết quả đó. Mình phải dùng bàn phím ảo của gô gờ dịch nè :D
<Stanley00> _Tux_: GPT này, vụ này /me bó tay thôi
<vubuntor571> hix. Mình cài đầu tiên thì nó chạy bình thuờng. sau đó cài vvin7 theo efi. rồi boot bình thuờng vào ubuntu thì ubuntu báo lỗi
<Stanley00> vubuntor571: ubuntu mới cài chắc không có gì quan trọng đâu nhỉ? mình nghĩ cài lại ubuntu cho lẹ.
<vubuntor571> còn boot efi thì vẫn vô vvin bình thuờng
<vubuntor571> mình chỉ sợ cài lại u lại toi con vvin thì  hết xảy..
<Stanley00> nói thật là mình không rành vụ này... bạn chờ người khác vậy nha
<vubuntor571> ukm, ko sao :)
<vubuntor571> Alo, Mình cài ubuntu truớc theo boot thông thuờng, chay ok. Rồi quay sang cài vvin7 boot theo efi. Rồi quay lại ubuntu thì lỗi grub. Bạn nào có kinh nghiệm giúp mình với :(
<vubuntor571> liệu bây giờ cài lại ubuntu thì có bị hỏng vvin7 ko? để mình cài lại cũng đc.
<Stanley00> không chắc lắm... bạn thử chạy lại lệnh "gdisk -l /dev/sda ; gdisk -l /dev/sda1" rồi đưa kết quả lên đây xem
<vubuntor571> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443585/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor571> kq do' ba.n
<vubuntor571> :)
<Stanley00> nan giải quá đi... bạn vào softwware center cài gói gdisk đi
<Stanley00> xong rồi thì chạy lại lệnh trên
<vubuntor571> ok :)
<vubuntor571> minh ko cai dc ban oi :(
<Stanley00> ơ, sao thế?
<vubuntor571> ko co trong software center
<vubuntor571> minh down dc file pkg thi cai bao loi
<vubuntor571> down dc file .gz giai nen ra rui ko bit lam sao
<vubuntor571> :(
<vubuntor571> dc rui :D
<vubuntor571> vua down dc file .deb
<vubuntor571> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443614/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor571> kq do' ban oi
<Stanley00> hmm... nhìn thì có vẻ ubuntu vẫn còn.
<vubuntor571> :)
<vubuntor571> vay buoc tiep theo lam sao ha ban?
<Stanley00> vậy bạn thử fix grub xem, không được thì cài lại ubuntu luôn.
<vubuntor571> cai lai thi co bi hong win ko ban?
<vubuntor571> ko co cai lai u hong w, cai lai w hong u ....
<Stanley00> hên xui à
<vubuntor571> _ _!
<vubuntor571> neu minh chon cai ubuntu vo 1 partition thi no chi dung toi partition do thoi phai ko ban?
<vubuntor571> no ko dung cham den phan vung khac chu?
<Stanley00> uhm, cho nó cái nào thì nó dùng cái đó à
<vubuntor571> neu vay thi minh cai lai chac ko anh huong j den win dau nhi
<vubuntor571> vay de minh di cai lai xem sao
<vubuntor571> thank ban nhe'
<vubuntor571> :)
<Stanley00> hên xui à, cái phần boot có thể dùng chung
<vubuntor571> hix hix
<vubuntor571> :(
<vubuntor571> vay minh co the chon phan boot cho ubuntu dc ko ban?
<vubuntor336> Hom truoc ai invite dota 2 dau roi :((
<vubuntor336> send /me cai invite di
<Stanley00> mình không biết... chưa dùng gpt lần nào... bạn chắc là người đầu tiên trong này dùng nó á
<vubuntor336> afterlastangel ne :P
<vubuntor571> _ _!
<vubuntor571> vay de minh hen xui phen nua vay
<vubuntor571> :(
<vubuntor571> pippi
<vubuntor190> ban nao biet cai Libre office SDK cho netbeans tren ubuntu khong ? lam on giup voi
<vubuntor260> cho em hỏi ?
<Tux|Windoof> !ák
<ubot2`> Factoid 'k' not found
<vubuntor260> em mới cài ubuntu, khi chọn tạo user, password nó có hỏi mình chọn encrypt pass không ?
<vubuntor260> em không chọn cái đó
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor260: đấy là encrypt home folder
<vubuntor260> giờ có thể encrypt lại được không ?
<Tux|Windoof> không phải encrypt password
<vubuntor260> ừ
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor260: với ubuntu
<vubuntor260> chắc là encrypt hom
<vubuntor260> vậy em có thể encrypt nó bây giờ không ?
<Tux|Windoof> change password trên GUI thì nó change cả master key khi encryption
<Tux|Windoof> còn làm trên terminal
<Tux|Windoof> nó chỉ change password đăng nhập thôi
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor260: encrypt hay không thì tùy bạn thôi :D
<vubuntor260> vâng, cảm ơn anh
<vubuntor260> hjc, hông hiểu lắm
<vubuntor260> ở chổ
<vubuntor260> tại sao trên terminal thì chỉ change password đăng nhập thôi hã anh
<vubuntor260> còn gui thì lại khác ??
<Tux|Windoof> ờ
 * Tux|Windoof nhớ là thế
<vubuntor260> vâng .
<vubuntor260> em mới sử dụng ubuntu lần đâu, và em học về quản trị mạng, vậy em có thể đọc tài liệu nào tốt hã anh
<vubuntor260> hjc
<vubuntor260> hỏi vậy ngớ quá
<Tux|Windoof> Google
<vubuntor260> em biết ùi
<vubuntor260> nhưng với kinh nghiệm của anh, anh có thể chỉ cho em một quyển sách cho người mới tìm hiểu được không
<vubuntor260> để đỡ mất thời gian ạ :)
<Tux|Windoof> Google tiếp :D
<vubuntor260> :(
<vubuntor260> thanks anh
<Tux|Windoof> bằng chính câu hỏi bạn hỏi mình ấy
<vubuntor260> hj
<Tux|Windoof> teach your self
<vubuntor260> vâng.
<vubuntor260> cho em hỏi 1 câu nửa ?
<vubuntor260> em học quản trị mạng thì nên nghiên cứu sâu về hệ thống , hay có cần học sâu về 1 ngôn ngữ lập trình nào không a ?
<vubuntor260> hjc
<vubuntor623> cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor623> hard link với sysbol link là gì vậy ?
<vubuntor623> đọc cái ln --help  mà hem hiểu @@
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-09
<CoconutCrab> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1460294_10152024528697141_2002033799_n.jpg
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> ops
<VHNgoc> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-10
<Dynamo> _Tux_: cái trang hỗ trợ trên drupal nó làm sao kìa. lỗi 404 đó sn
<dnv2006> chán nhể
<dnv2006> chả có topic gì để ngồi hóng
<dnv2006> @@
<dnv2006> đặt gạch từ sáng đến tối ở irc
 * CoconutCrab uốn éo
<dnv2006> :v
 * yiyeon nghe ngóng
 * redlotus lăn lăn
<CoconutCrab> thích nghe gì?
<chienbinhso13> bạn nào cho mình hỏi là mình chia sẻ Internet theo mô hình My computer have 2 NIC and I want to share Internet from eth0 to eth1 like that
<chienbinhso13> Internet <<==>> Router1 <<=>> eth0 <> Ubuntu gateway <> eth1 <<==>> Wifi Router <==> PC1,PC2,... thì Router1 có thấy được phía sau Ubuntu Gateway có những máy nào không hay chỉ thấy mỗi máy làm gateway thôi?
<chienbinhso13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6551761/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-11
<tranhienpc> xin hỏi có ai ở đây ko ạ?
<Stanley00> ???
<tranhienpc> dạ, bác cho em hỏi là: em dùng Dcom nhưng mà phải cắm vào máy rồi khởi động nó mới nhận
<tranhienpc> có cách nào mỗi lần cắm vào nó nhận là modem ko ạ.
<tranhienpc> lsusb nó vẫn báo là có nhận dcom, nhưng mà trong phần network ko hiện ra connection để mình chọn.
<tranhienpc> trên mạng có scri pt này, không biết có hoạt động không nhưng em đang cố thử : $ sudo vi /etc/udev/rules.d/15-huawei-e1550.rules
<tranhienpc> SUBSYSTEM=="usb",
<tranhienpc> SYSFS{idProduct}=="2003",
<tranhienpc> SYSFS{idVendor}=="19d2",
<tranhienpc> RUN+="/lib/udev/modem-modeswitch --vendor 0x19d2 --product 0x2003 --type option-zerocd"
<tranhienpc> nhưng mà không thấy file 15-.....rules đó. thấy có file 51-hso-udev.rules em vào coi mà không hiểu ạ, hay là lệnh này đã cũ k dùng đx nữa.
<Stanley00> tranhienpc: bạn rút modem ra, cắm lại, chạy lệnh "dmesg | head -n 20" rồi paste output lên đây
<Stanley00> !paste | tranhienpc
<ubot2> tranhienpc: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<tranhienpc> cái trang paste.ubuntu.com để làm gì ạ?
<tranhienpc> dạ.
<tranhienpc> em hiểu rồi.
<tranhienpc> Da day a: http://notepad.cc/share/GT1TlfXZqD
<SuperLuserv2> [ notepad.cc - a piece of paper in the cloud ] - notepad.cc
<tranhienpc> paste o trang bac noi bi System Error.
<Stanley00> hic, nhầm command rồi, giờ không cần cắm lại modem đâu, bạn gõ lại dmesg, rồi paste hết nội dung lên đây đi :(
<tranhienpc> hic. da, z la rut ra, khoi dong lai roi chay lenh, roi tat may, cam modem vao ket noi internet roi dua bac noi dung trong do.
<Stanley00> không cần đâu, giờ chạy luôn dmesg đi
<Stanley00> khỏi rút ra, cắm lại làm gì
<Stanley00> lúc này /me tưởng bạn có kết nối khác, chứ cứ restart thế thì lâu lắm
<tranhienpc> dai lam bac a :(
<Stanley00> dmesg > /tmp/aaa , paste cái file aaa lên :D
<tranhienpc> file:///tmp/aaa
<tranhienpc> :3
<tranhienpc> de up len mf z.
<tranhienpc> http://www.qfpost.com/file/d?g=lHqQNlGRJ day a.
<SuperLuserv2> [ Upload Files, Easy: Quick File Post ] - www.qfpost.com
<Stanley00> tranhienpc: nó có vẻ như nhận modem rồi, paste output lệnh sau lên đây luôn nha. which usbmodeswitch
<Stanley00> which usb_modeswitch
<tranhienpc> bac con do ko a?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-12
<DK411> anh oi,sao muc tai lieu danh cho nguoi moi dung ubuntu lai ko vao duoc vay ah.Em co may cho ko biet.
<Dynamo> DK411: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php?title=T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_cho_ng%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Di_m%E1%BB%9Bi_d%C3%B9ng_Ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> [ Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN ] - wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<DK411> thak moi nguoi nhieu lam. E cai ubuntu tren laptop co card man hinh roi(nvidia) nhug trog phan detail chi thay card man hinh onboard thoi,vay la em phai down driver cua card roi ve nua phai ko ah
<Dynamo> uhm
<DK411> thank ah
<vubuntor259> cho mình hỏi xíu, có topic nào hướng dẫn add một trang hỗ trợ dịch văn bản như google translate vào goldendict để dịch sử dụng popup ấy không mọi người? mình tìm hoài không ra. :(
<BatCrab> quên òi :3
<vubuntor259> ẹc, mình tìm cách add google translate hoài mà không được, tìm trang khác thì không biết đường nào lần. có ai biết giúp mình đi. :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor259: /me chưa làm bao giờ, nhưng bạn có vào xem cái mục preference/dictionaries của goldendict chưa? có mục website đấy
<Stanley00> nhin sơ sơ qua giao diện thì thấy có vẻ đáp ứng yêu cầu của bạn đấy
<vubuntor259> Stanley00: mình vào đó rồi nhưng quan trọng không có đường link để add được như của wiki, tìm hoài mà không tìm được link để add. :(
<Stanley00> @@
<Stanley00> http://translate.google.com.vn/#auto/vi/<cái chuỗi cần trans>
<SuperLuserv2> [ Google Dịch ] - translate.google.com.vn
 * Stanley00 quên nó là cái từ khóa gì rồi
<Stanley00> %GDWORD%
<Stanley00> quên thì lên trang translate mà xem lại thôi :|
<vubuntor259> chưa hiểu ý bạn lắm, mình còn gà mờ về khoản này. :(
<vubuntor259> Stanley chỉ mình rõ hơn được không? mình đã add như này: https://translate.google.com.vn/?hl=vi&tab=wT#auto/vi/%GDWORD% nhưng vẫn không dịch được
<SuperLuserv2> [ Google Dịch ] - translate.google.com.vn
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-13
<vubuntor214> anh/chị ơi,em cài ubuntu 12.04 trên laptop asus nhưg ko chỉnh được độ sáng màn hình bằng hotkey. Sau khi update thì ko chỉnh được luôn mặc dù đã sử dụng xbacklight. Anh/chị giúp dùm e với
<Stanley00> !g test
<ubot2> Factoid 'g test' not found
<Stanley00> !}g test
<Stanley00> }g test
<Stanley00> vubuntor214: bạn thêm apci_backlight=vendor vào trong grub thử chưa?
<vubuntor520> ah/chị cho em hỏi gedit và vi(hay vim) có giống nhau khôg dậy,em thấy có phần viết về vim trên wiki nhưng ko chi tiết cho lắm
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> định trả lời thì out cmn luôn
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-14
<vubuntor727> hello
<vubuntor727> co ai ko vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor727: ?
<vubuntor031> muon lien lac voi admin lam sao vay moi nguoi
<vubuntor031> tinh hinh la khong biey sao bi khoa ip
<vubuntor031> mac du chua tham gia dien dan bao gio
<Stanley00> vubuntor031: vậy nêu lên trên này luôn đi bạn, mà bạn vui lòng gõ tiếng việt nha
<Stanley00> vubuntor031: ip của bạn là bao nhiêu thế/
<Dynamo> liên lạc với _Tux_ nhé
<_Tux_> vubuntor031: thôi dùng ask.ubuntu-vn.org đi
<vubuntor031> 183.80.196.128
<vubuntor031> mình vào báo lỗi link
<_Tux_> ở nước ngoài?
<vubuntor031> không rõ mình đang ở biên hòa dùng mạng của FPT
<vubuntor031> vào ask.ubuntu-vn.org nó ra như sao
<vubuntor031> sau
<vubuntor031> Fatal error: Gọi đến một chức năng thành viên acl () trên một đối tượng không trong / data / ubuntuvn / forum.ubuntu-vn.org / public_html / includes / functions.php on line 4011
<vubuntor031> Fatal error: Call to a member function acl() on a non-object in /data/ubuntuvn/forum.ubuntu-vn.org/public_html/includes/functions.php on line 4011
<_Tux_> bạn dùng opera?
<vubuntor031> dung chrom
 * _Tux_ đếu bị là sao ta
<vubuntor031> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-15
<vubuntor105> anh ơi,sao em cài ubuntu 13.04 vào theo dạng alongside win7 nhưg khi boot không thấy tùy chọn vậy anh
<vubuntor188> anh/chị cho em hỏi sao em cài ubuntu 13.04 alongside windows 7 nhưng khi vào thì máy tự boot vào win 7 luôn,nếu nhấn boot menu(F7) thì cũng không thấy ubuntu đâu cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor188: cài ở chế độ UEFI hay chế độ nào?
<vubuntor188> chế độ UEFI là sao hả ah,em chỉ cài như các phần hướng dẫn của trang wikiubuntu thôi
<_Tux_> wikiubuntu là trang nào?
<vubuntor188> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN ] - wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor188> vậy nếu để chế độ UEFI thì sẽ không boot được vào ubuntu hả ah
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<vubuntor188> thank ah
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: boot được mà
<_Tux_> nhưng lúc cài chế độ lacenty
<CoconutCrab> legacy
<CoconutCrab> :3
<_Tux_> mà lúc sau boot UEFI thì hem boot được
<CoconutCrab> lacenty gì :3
<CoconutCrab> yappy
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: :3
 * _Tux_ xấu hổ chui vào xó
<CoconutCrab> cài từ UEFI được mà
<vubuntor188> trong bios của em ko thấy có UEFI
<CoconutCrab> bản cài đặt của ubuntu hỗ trợ UEFI
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài từ usb à?
<vubuntor188> dạ
<vubuntor188> usb,cài bình thường như trong hướng dẫn của ubuntu.com hay wiki.ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> là dùng unetbootin hay dùng gì ta?
<vubuntor188> đầu tiên e cài win 7 bình thườn,rồi cài ubuntu thì bị
<vubuntor188> em thấy có người nói dùng easybcd tạo entry,tạo xong vào lại chọn ubuntu nhưng ko vào được. Chỉ con trỏ thôi
<CoconutCrab> ( . -.)
 * CoconutCrab thấy dùng cái diskimager ghi ubuntu ra usb cài là được
<CoconutCrab> gì mà rắc rối thế
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: thì mấy bạn này
<_Tux_> đếu hiểu từ đâu
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<_Tux_> mà dân tình khắp nơi suốt ngày khuyên xài EasyBCD để edit menu boot
<_Tux_> đại thể là muốn dùng Windows Bootloader cơ
<_Tux_> ếu muốn xài grub2
<_Tux_> vì boot chậm
<_Tux_> lolz
<CoconutCrab> chậm gì ta
<CoconutCrab> grub xịn phết
<vubuntor188> em down file iso về nhưg chỉ giải nén ra usb,
<CoconutCrab> pass được cả memory map để tránh bad ram
<vubuntor188> cắm vào tự nó boot luôn
<vubuntor188> chẳng cần disk jj
<_Tux_> xịn vãi
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor188> nhưg mà cài xog thì tịt
<_Tux_> chả liên quan
<_Tux_> boot được là cài được
<_Tux_> cài được mà ăn hàng thôi
<CoconutCrab> boot phải boot từ UEFI thôi
<_Tux_> nếu quá trình cài hem lỗi
<vubuntor188> quá trình cài em bình thường
<vubuntor188> ko có lỗi ji hết
<CoconutCrab> http://dantri.com.vn/xa-hoi/hinh-anh-tuyet-roi-dep-nhu-tranh-ve-o-sa-pa-815736.htm
<SuperLuserv2> [ Hình ảnh tuyết rơi đẹp như tranh vẽ ở Sa Pa - Xã hội - Dân trí ] - dantri.com.vn
<CoconutCrab> :v :v :V
<CoconutCrab> ops
<vubuntor310> ah ơi,em cài ubuntu 12.04LTS nhưng sao cái ibus-unikey của em
<vubuntor310> lúc chạy lúc ko vậy ah.
<CoconutCrab> nó chạy theo windows
<CoconutCrab> window
<vubuntor310> ủa em cài trên ubuntu mà windows gì ah
<CoconutCrab> cửa sổ ấy
<vubuntor310> oh thank ah (hết hồn)
<vubuntor310> vậy tới cửa sổ nào nó thấy cần là nó bật lên hả ah
<CoconutCrab> cửa sổ nào bật rồi thì chỉ cửa sổ đó bật
<CoconutCrab> sang cửa sổ khác lại tắt
<CoconutCrab> quay lại cửa sổ cũ nó lại tự bật
<CoconutCrab> nó tự lưu trạng thái
<vubuntor310> giờ thì em hiểu rồi,thank ah,vậy là mình sài tới đâu mìh bật tới đó
<CoconutCrab> uhm
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-08
<vubuntor078> Mình đang dùng bản Ubuntu 14.04.màn hình của mình bị nhòe ko rõ nét.Tình trạng này xảy ra thường xuyên.Mọi người chỉ giúp cách khắc phục với.CH: e5200 RAM 1.5g ko card VGA
<vubuntor613> minh đang dùng ubuntu 14.04 cấu hình e5200 ram 1.5 ko card VGA.Màn hình hiển thị hay bị nhòe,nhất là "desktop" khởi động lại thì hết.Cho hỏi lỗi do đâu & khắc phục ra sao ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor613: bạn dùng VGA intel, AMD hay nVidia?
<vubuntor613> ko card ạ main gg g31
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì card intel tích hợp
<MrTuxHdb> bạn để độ phân giải bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor613> 1024*763 ạ
<vubuntor613> nó nhòe ở desktop hoặc khi bật cửa sổ của ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor613> duyệt file thanh panel và hình nền
<vubuntor613> mình chụp hình nhưng o biết gửi thế nào
<MrTuxHdb> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<vubuntor613> https://www.flickr.com/photos/128143524@N07/
<vubuntor613> hình đây ạ
<MrTuxHdb> sao không lên imgur cho nó nhanh
<vubuntor613> quay tit mù mãi ko xog
<MrTuxHdb> à
<MrTuxHdb> upgrade driver của intel đi
<MrTuxHdb> .g intel graphic driver installer ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor613> cám ơn!
<vubuntor613> @@
<CoconutCrab> huh
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-09
<vubuntor078> mọi người chỉ giùm mình cách kiểm tra driver với?
<vubuntor658> cho mình hỏi cách kiểm tra driver với ạ?
<lewtds> kiểm tra driver gì?
<vubuntor658> tình hình là em đang dùng ban 14.04 hay bị xọc màn hình
<vubuntor658> hum qua đã hỏi có bác chỉ cách cài graphic ,em cài rồi
<vubuntor658> nhưng vẫn bị hiện tượng trên
<vubuntor658> em muốn hỏi là xem driver đã cài ở đâu? kiểu driver manage tren win ý ạ
<vubuntor658> help me
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor658: cài cái intel graphic installer vào
<MrTuxHdb> nó tự cài driver intel mới nhất
<vubuntor658> https://www.flickr.com/photos/128143524@N07/15796962070/ như vậy đã được chưa bác?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor658: mới add cái GPG key
<MrTuxHdb> chứ phần mềm ếu đâu
<MrTuxHdb> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=webupd8+intel+graphics+installer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<vubuntor658> oạch
<vubuntor904> đã xong cám ơn bác.Thế mà em nghe dân tình đồn bác khó tính lắm
<vubuntor904> @2
 * MrTuxHdb khó tính lắm
<MrTuxHdb> đếu phải đồn đâu
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor904: thế hết bệnh kia chưa
<vubuntor904> chưa load xong bác ạ
<vubuntor888> e đang hà nội,muốn đi học linux quá,bác nào chỉ em mấy trung tâm thầy dạy nhiệt tình chút đi?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor888: ở HN không rõ có Nhất Nghệ không
<MrTuxHdb> thường đa phần tự học
<MrTuxHdb> còn đi học thì cũng chỉ sơ sơ thôi
<MrTuxHdb> nó theo mấy cái giáo trình đầy trên internet ấy
<vubuntor888> vậy ạ! thôi thì cứ tự mày mò gđ đầu vậy
<vubuntor888> @@
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor888: vật vã thời gian đầu thôi
<MrTuxHdb> luyện được kĩ năng đọc tài liệu
<MrTuxHdb> search
<MrTuxHdb> đọc man page
<MrTuxHdb> thì cũng nhanh mà
<MrTuxHdb> tiếng anh thì đọc hiểu tối thiểu là được
<MrTuxHdb> giỏi thì càng tốt
 * MrTuxHdb dốt ngoại ngữ
<vubuntor888> @@
<vubuntor888> 888 cả nhà em đi ngẩu mai đi học
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-10
<meimei> vubuntor030: ok
<meimei> vubuntor030: đã tắt đâu :)
<vubuntor675> bác nào rảnh view xem hộ em cái
<MrTuxHdb> view what?
<vubuntor675> vẫn cái của nợ màn hình hum trước hỏi ý a
<vubuntor675> 270 899 119
<vubuntor675> 3483
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-12
<vubuntor078> xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor078> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor078> hiện tại mình có thiết bị chạy linux
<vubuntor078> nhưng ko có bàn phím
<vubuntor078> mình chỉ có thể viết code rồi nạp vào thiết bị
<vubuntor078> trong code mình thực thị các lệnh của linux
<vubuntor078> nếu vậy thì làm sao mình có thể nhập được mật khẩu khi dùng lệnh với quyền root
<vubuntor078> ?
<vubuntor078> ý mình muốn hỏi là có truyền mật khẩu vào làm sao trong lệnh luôn chứ không nhập từ bàn phím
<vubuntor078> ý mình muốn hỏi là có truyền mật khẩu vào trong lênh luôn chứ không nhập từ bàn phím
<CoconutCrab> dùng sudo ấy
<CoconutCrab> để nopasswd trong config
<CoconutCrab> hoặc chạy luôn với quyền root
<CoconutCrab> sudo nó có chức năng chạy mà không cần gõ password vào
<CoconutCrab> nếu thiết bị đó có nối mạng thì ssh vào sửa cho nhanh
<vubuntor078> cảm ơn bạn, để mình thử xem sao.
<vubuntor185> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor185> cho mình hỏi chút
<RedCrab> bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi
<vubuntor185> khi chưa cắm thiết bị tương tự keyboar vào cổng usb  và mình dùng lệnh
<vubuntor185> ls -l /dev/*
<vubuntor185> thì kết quả là 164
<vubuntor185> khi mình cắm keyboard vào
<vubuntor185> thì lệnh cho kết quả 169
<vubuntor185> giờ chạy lệnh nào để biết được 5 file mới sinh ra
<vubuntor185> khi cắm thiết bị nhỉ ?
<vubuntor185> xin lỗi
<vubuntor185> lệnh ls -l /dev/* | wc -l
<vubuntor185> hihi copy thiếu
<RedCrab> ( ._.)
<RedCrab> gõ lệnh dmesg
<RedCrab> nó có hiện ra đấy
<vubuntor185> hiện tại mình chỉ có thể chạy lệnh bằng cách viết chương trình c/c++ nạp vào thiết bị, xuất kết quả ra file, sau đó xem file thôi,
<vubuntor185> year=114, wday=1 tm is secs=39, mins=56, hours=22, mday=12, mon=12, year=114, wday=1 pos-bq32000 pos-bq32000: setting system clock to 2014-12-12 22:56:39 UTC (1418424999) VFS: Mounted root (cramfs filesystem) readonly on device 31:3. Freeing init memory: 108K mmc0: clock 375000Hz busmode 1 powermode 2 cs 1 Vdd 21 width 0 timing 0 clkdiv = 132. mcck = 373413 MMC: Setting controller bus width to 1 mmc0: starting CMD0 arg 00000000 
<vubuntor185> lần 1 chưa cắm barcode thì dmesg cho kết quả
<RedCrab> nếu thế bạn có thể tra log của udev
<RedCrab> bạn làm hệ thống nhúng?
<RedCrab> thiết bị có serial interface không?
<RedCrab> nếu có bạn nên dùng serial console kết nối với cổng com máy
<RedCrab> máy tính*
<RedCrab> để debug cho nhanh
<vubuntor185> uh, mình cũng xuất log ra cổng com
<vubuntor185> giờ muốn gắn cái barcode vào
<vubuntor185> nhưng nếu gắn barcode vào và khởi động lại máy thì máy nhận barcode như bàn phím và ko nhận bàn phím sẵn có của nó
<vubuntor185> nên mình đang muốn sau khi máy khởi động xong thì mới cắm barcode sau đó viết code đọc barcode
<RedCrab> thế thì không hay lắm
<RedCrab> mình chưa đọc phần input của linux bao giờ
<RedCrab> nhưng theo mình bạn có thể query các thiết bị input đang có của linux
<RedCrab>  /dev/input/....
<RedCrab> bạn có thể tìm id chính xác của barcode
<RedCrab> tuy nhiên theo mình giải pháp tốt hơn là nên sửa lại udev rule
<vubuntor185> mình dùng lệnh lsusb
<RedCrab> để nó load đúng module cho barcode reader của bạn
<RedCrab> udev là phần mềm lãnh trách nhiệm lựa chọn module/driver để load khi hotplug
<vubuntor185> mình dùng lsusb thì thấy cái barcode là 	Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0e6a:0305
<vubuntor185> vậy 0e6a:0305 có phải là ID của barcode ko ?
<RedCrab> bạn cắm vào máy tính
<RedCrab> rồi dmesg ấy
<RedCrab> chứ bạn hỏi mình cái ID đấy có phải của barcode hay không thì mình cũng chịu
<vubuntor185> thì cái dòng đó chỉ khi cắm barcode vào nó mới có, rút ra thì lại ko có
<RedCrab> thế chắc đó là nó
<RedCrab> bạn đang lập trình trên máy linux sẵn?
<vubuntor185> mình lập trình trên windows rồi nạp vào thiết bị chạy linux
<RedCrab> ok
<vubuntor185> cái udev rule bạn nói nó nằm ở đâu nhỉ ?
<RedCrab> nếu bạn dùng máy linux thì sẽ tiện hơn
<RedCrab>  /etc/udev..
<vubuntor185> mình lúc trước đôi khi dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor185> nhưng cái thiết bị này nhà sản xuất build bản linux gì mình cũng ko biết luôn
<vubuntor185> nên nhiều cái thấy lạ
<RedCrab> hm
<vubuntor185> ví dụ /dev/input mình vừa chạy lệnh xem thử
<RedCrab> bạn setup cái serial console đi
<vubuntor185> thấy ko có gì hết
<RedCrab> cho nhanh
<vubuntor185> thiết bị chỉ có bàn phím số và màn hình bé tí tẹo
<vubuntor185> mình cũng ko ssh vào nó được
<vubuntor185> chỉ có cách chạy lệnh bằng C thôi
<vubuntor185> hihi
<vubuntor185> đã gà lại chuối
<RedCrab> mở nó ra
<RedCrab> kiểu gì chả có jtag hay cái gì gì đấy
<vubuntor185> thiết bị hoàn chỉnh, có mở ra mình cũng bó tay
<RedCrab> uh huh
<RedCrab> chứ kiểu cứ cắm ra cắm vào thế kia
<RedCrab> mệt lắm
<vubuntor185> giờ mình thử xem cái udev rule bạn nói xem sao, vì khởi động lại là mặc định nó nhận barcode ở cổng usb
<vubuntor185> nên chắc nó có sẵn driver rồi
<RedCrab> thường mấy cái barcode reader
<RedCrab> nó chỉ là keyboard thôi mà
<RedCrab> bấm nó + soi barcode -> nó phọt keycode ra
<vubuntor185> uh, đúng rồi đó
<vubuntor185> hihi, khổ cái là khởi động mà gắn barcode thì nhận barcode
<RedCrab> mm
<vubuntor185> khởi động xong mới gắn barcode thì lúc đó lại chả phọt ra cái gì
<RedCrab> bạn định nghiên cứu cái hệ thống này để làm gì vậy?
<vubuntor185> thì sếp yêu cầu thì làm thôi
<RedCrab> nghiên cứu thuần túy?
<RedCrab> không có mục đích cải tiến hay gì?
<vubuntor185> tất nhiên là có mục đích nhưng nó chỉ là giải pháp dự phòng thôi
<RedCrab> okay
<RedCrab> vậy cứ tiếp tục ngâm cứu thôi
<vubuntor185> uh cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor185> mình thì đang muốn viết code đọc giờ bạn gợi ý đi theo cái edev rule
<RedCrab> okay
<vubuntor185> mà chạy lệnh ls -l /dev/*dev*
<vubuntor185> crwxrwxrwx    1 root     root      189,   0 Dec 12 22:56 /dev/usbdev1.1 crwxrwxrwx    1 root     root      253,   1 Dec 12 22:56 /dev/usbdev1.1_ep00 crwxrwxrwx    1 root     root      253,   0 Dec 12 22:56 /dev/usbdev1.1_ep81 crw-rw----    1 root     root      189,   2 Dec 12 23:13 /dev/usbdev1.3 crw-rw----    1 root     root      253,   3 Dec 12 23:13 /dev/usbdev1.3_ep00 crw-rw----    1 root     root      253,   2 Dec 12 23:13 
<vubuntor185> ra được cái keyboard mặc định và barcode
<vubuntor185> ko thấy cái udev
<RedCrab> thế chắc nó dùng cái khác để hotplug
<RedCrab> bạn xem kernel phiên bản mấy
<vubuntor185> uname -r cho ra 2.6.30
<RedCrab> cũ từ năm 2008 rồi
<RedCrab> thủa đó chả nhớ nó dùng hal
<RedCrab> hay dùng cái gì
<vubuntor185> cái này mình không rõ, phải tìm rồi, từ khóa là gì vậy bạn ?
<RedCrab> hal hay gì đấy
<RedCrab> tốt nhất bạn chiết xuất toàn bộ log hệ thống ra mò
<vubuntor185> mình cũng đang mò
<vubuntor185> nhưng chưa định hướng được đường để mò thèo thôi
<RedCrab> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-14
<vubuntor172> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor172> hiện tại mình đang xài Ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor172> giao diện LXDE
<vubuntor172> mình xài cái USB 3G của Viettel
<vubuntor172> nhưng khi cắm USB vào lần đầu tiên nó không nhận được GSM modem để kết nối
<vubuntor172> phải rút USB ra cắm vào lại
<vubuntor172> thì nó mới nhận được
<vubuntor172> có anh chị nào bị như vậy hoặc biết như vậy là do cái gì không hỗ trợ mình với
<vubuntor788> Sorry mọi người, lúc nãy do bị rớt mạng giữa chừng nên mình không biết câu hỏi đã được trả lời chưa nên mình hỏi lại lần nữa
<vubuntor788> hiện tại mình đang sử dụng ubuntu 14.04 giao diện LXDE
<vubuntor788> mình xài cái USB 3G của Viettel
<vubuntor788> khi cắm vào lần đầu tiên thì nó không nhận được là 3G
<vubuntor788> phải rút ra cắm lại thêm lần nữa thì nó mới nhận được
<vubuntor788> có anh chị nào đã gặp trường hợp như vậy hoặc là biết vậy là lỗi gì không hỗ trợ mình với
<vubuntor841> ? Termainal bi loi khi su dung 4 nut mui ten thi no ra nhu vay $ ^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[^[[A^[[A^[[C^[[C^[[A^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[D^[[A^[[B^[[C
<vubuntor841> voi lai terminal ban dau cua minh co dnag : kevin@K-45A$
<vubuntor841> sao gio chi con $
 * CoconutCrab đâ
<MrTuxHdb`>  MrTuxHdb is temporarily unavailable
<MrTuxHdb`> wtf
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-07
<vubuntor069> CAPTCHA
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-08
<vanchipp> chào mọi người . e mới tập tành dùng ubuntu . cho e hỏi .mới dùng nên dùng text editor nào để học ạ @@
<CoconutCrab> gedit?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-09
<vubuntor200> chào
<vubuntor200> cho minh hỏi cách chăn mail spam trong server
<CoconutCrab> spamassassin?
<vubuntor200> mình dùng amavis
<vubuntor200> chăn mail trong spamassassin
<vubuntor200> vao chổ nào để add mail spam vao
<CoconutCrab> :)
<CoconutCrab> huh?
<vubuntor200> server minh co mot mail gui spam
<vubuntor200> minh go lenh mailq thi hien ra nhieu mail
<vubuntor200> gio minh muon chan no
<vubuntor200> giup minh voi
<vubuntor200> co cach nao ko add oi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor200: dính hàng trên server rồi có khi
<MrTuxHdb> tự xử đi
<MrTuxHdb> sysadmin ăn tiền của người ta
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor200> la sao
<vubuntor200> ko giup dc ha add
 * MrTuxHdb không
<MrTuxHdb> còn cày cuốc kiếm hộp sữa cho con
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ có thể hỏi Google hộ thôi
<CoconutCrab> quit lun
<CoconutCrab> :v
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-13
<tiit2202> hello
<MrTuxHdb> bello
<tiit2202> newbie tap tanh ubuntu
<tiit2202> mong MRTuxHdb chi giao
 * MrTuxHdb chả biết gì
<MrTuxHdb> dùng Windows rồi mà
#ubuntu-vn 2016-12-14
<Crabbie> mreww
#ubuntu-vn 2017-12-17
<vubuntor133> có ai bị lỗi giống mình không??  mỗi khi mình tắt thì bị màn hình đen thui không tắt máy được ! không biết là nó bị đơ không ..!còn lại mỗi tác vụ đều bình thường . con em chạy ubutu 16.04.1 acer es1-512 .! mong mọi người giúp ạ
<IcyCrab> huh :3
<IcyCrab> vẫn có người vô hỏi ha
<IcyCrab> thế card đồ họa của bạn dùng là card gì?
<vubuntor133> VGA onboard, Intel HD Graphics..!  card đồ họa của em
<IcyCrab> có driver gì kỳ quặc ko
<IcyCrab> máy bạn chỉ có ubuntu hay có cài win nữa ko?
<vubuntor133> dạ có win 10 anh
<IcyCrab> hmm
<IcyCrab> hay bạn cứ dùng 17.10 đi :)
<vubuntor133> em thấy nó beta nên em cũng ngạy
<vubuntor133> em từng thử  trên cả linux mint lẫn kali linux cùng một lỗi đó anh
<IcyCrab> beta gì nữa
<IcyCrab> đủ rồi mà
<IcyCrab> nếu cùng lỗi thì chắc là do ACPI của Acer kỳ quăc
<IcyCrab> sửa cũng khó phết đấy
<vubuntor133> đại loại ACPI là gì anh ? anh nói sơ sơ được không ạ
<IcyCrab> ACPI là 1 cái bảng trong BIOS của máy
<IcyCrab> nó liên quan đến quản lý điện năng/tắt bật các thiết bị
<IcyCrab> (ổ cứng, card đồ họa, card wifi v.v...)
<IcyCrab> khi tắt thì các thiết bị phải tắt theo đúng chu trình, ví dụ như ổ cứng phải sync hết, rồi sau khi tất cả ok rồi mới ngắt
<IcyCrab> mỗi máy có 1 cấu hình ACPI riêng
<IcyCrab> và nếu Linux đọc cái bảng mà ko hiểu phải làm sao thì nó sẽ đơ ở đâu đấy
<IcyCrab> ví dụ như màn hình đen xì, tức là card đồ họa tắt rồi
<IcyCrab> nhưng vẫn còn có thể có ổ cứng hoặc CPU
<IcyCrab> debug cái đấy rất khó
<IcyCrab> thường sẽ cố ghi log lại quá trình tắt
<IcyCrab> nhưng ví dụ ổ cứng ngắt rồi thì ghi vào đâu?
<IcyCrab> nói chung, nếu bạn nhìn đèn ổ cứng tắt rồi, hoăc ko nháy nữa
<IcyCrab> thì bạn cứ nhấn nút nguồn cho nso tắt hẳn thôi
<IcyCrab> ko sau đâu
<vubuntor133> nhưng em lại hư nút nguồn =)) anh ạ
<IcyCrab> thế sửa nút nguồn đi
<IcyCrab> thế có sleep được không?
<vubuntor133> không luôn anh
<IcyCrab> ok
<IcyCrab> thế chắc vấn đề là ACPI
<vubuntor133> bị lỗi khó hiểu ghê
<IcyCrab> bạn có thể dứt pin ra
<vubuntor133> có thể sữa nó không anh
<IcyCrab> có, nhưng khá là loằng ngoằng đấy
<IcyCrab> cần debug nhân hệ thống v.v....
<IcyCrab> nếu rất rảnh thì có thể thử thực hiện
<vubuntor133> em học It nên không ngạy ..! anh cho link em đi
<IcyCrab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ACPITricksAndTips
<IcyCrab> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DSDT
<IcyCrab> bạn có thể thử
<IcyCrab> lưu ý, hỏng máy ko chịu trahcs nhiệm
<IcyCrab> tốt hơn là hãy tự google trước
<vubuntor133> rồi ..! cảm ơn anh rất nhiều ạ
<IcyCrab> okay
<MrTuxHdb> vãi nhể vẫn còn người vào hỏi ở đây hahaa
